# show off your pets! -ALL pet pictures go here-



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 24, 2006)

Besides my love of makeup, i looooove my kitty.  Lets see some pictures of your beloved pets.  

This is jeff, and yes i like to dress him up.  does he like it?, not so much.  hahaha


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 25, 2006)

Attachment 1658

This is my little one. Fluffy.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 25, 2006)

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...126971_l_1.jpg

my baby! his name is MISO yeah like the soup hahaha 
hes soo spoiled he has a 500$ custom made bed that was given as a gift to him from a friend who owns a pet store but he chooses not to sleep in it beacuse he likes to occupy the other half of my queen size bed! haha its soo funny he takes up the WHOLE side! and lies his head on the pillow. sooo cute.

i found him on the freeway when he was just a little kitten


----------



## Willa (Sep 25, 2006)

This is Poussière, my nearly 3 years old cat
Im sad, because she's sick...
She dont wanna eat, and when she does, it doesnt stay inside (if you know what I mean...)


----------



## melly_x (Sep 25, 2006)

Ollie









Honey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my babies! if the pics are too big mods let me know..


----------



## ette (Sep 25, 2006)

Violette :loveya: .
I have two other kitties, and two dogs, but I can't find pics of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but my dogs are a black lab and a maltese. One kitty is part Mainecoon and super fluffy with browns and golds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and the other is BIG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and black and white.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 25, 2006)

i have 3 main pets and alot of fish.

Chewbacca (Clickable thumbnail)





Gingerbread (clickable thumbnail)






my baby girl Sindy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (clickable thumbnail)





I'm looking at 2 more pets on Saturday - two 6 month old ponies fresh from Dartmoor


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my cat when he was a baby, he had the biggest alien ears!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_This is Poussière, my nearly 3 years old cat
Im sad, because she's sick...
She dont wanna eat, and when she does, it doesnt stay inside (if you know what I mean...) _

 
Hey... I'm gonna PM you about this.  My other cat (well really my Moms cat), has something similar to this, and she's been able to help him a lot.


----------



## Risser (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 3 pets, they're roborovski hamsters.





*Peanut Brittle*





(left to right)*Cotton Candy*、*Peanut Brittle *and *Carrot*.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 26, 2006)

*^^^  Awwww.....I jus' love the hammies!!!*

*All the pets are super-duper gorgeous!!!
*
*Good thread idea...I need to get pics of my three dogs (just added a new foster dog-a Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier-we're keepin' her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), four cats, Umbrella Cockatoo, Guinea Pig, Freshwater fishtank, and Marine/Reef tank...(did I get it all??  Whew)!
*


----------



## melly_x (Sep 26, 2006)

awww what gorgeous pets! the hamsters are soooo cute.


----------



## DanaB (Sep 26, 2006)

this one is my dog and my brother in laws puppy





and this one is Piper stealing a joint from my dh! funny kitty


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 26, 2006)

This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!






And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago.  They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties


----------



## girlstar (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 
_This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!






And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago.  They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh my god, I LOVE their colouring!!!! SO gorgeous!!!!


----------



## girlstar (Sep 26, 2006)

This is my Newfoundland dog, named Winnie


----------



## Raerae (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## battipatti (Sep 26, 2006)

^ Newfieeee!!! I just want to snorgle it! I lovesss Newfoundlands




Thats my kitty, she has no name because the ones i want my parents cant say.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 27, 2006)

Are ya ready for this?!?!?  *Takes a deep breath...*

Our spoiled little princess, Sierra




Our Siamese #1 - Sabrina




Our Siamese #2 - Sasha




Our Siamese #3 - Oliver




Our Siamese #4 - Oscar (Oliver's brother)




My parent's Newfoundland, Samson


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 
_This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!






And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago.  They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
these are the most gorgeous cats i have ever seen!!!!  What kind are they?  and how much does one of these amazing creatures run??  i neeeeeed one!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 
_these are the most gorgeous cats i have ever seen!!!!  What kind are they?  and how much does one of these amazing creatures run??  i neeeeeed one!_

 

im not the op but they are bengals, I know they are rather expensive but if you do a search im sure youd be able to find out more


----------



## Willa (Sep 28, 2006)

Char1986 : you cats are the most beautiful ones I've ever seen!!!

WOW


----------



## Char1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Aww thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are my babies!  XSheX, I'm PMing you.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 28, 2006)

here they are.. donnie the boston terrier.. 
sparky the guinea pig
and black and brown (orignial i know) guinea pigs


----------



## Raerae (Sep 28, 2006)

We had a Guinea pig when I was little.  It died.  It's cage was outside and something happened where we got distracted and everyone forgot it was outside (I was like super little at the time), and it got cooked in the sun =(


----------



## girlstar (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *battipatti* 
_^ Newfieeee!!! I just want to snorgle it! I lovesss Newfoundlands_

 
Snorgling sounds like exactly what I do to her! Hahah


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 28, 2006)

Leeloo






Magnus






Skeletor


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 29, 2006)

ahh skeletor is a great name. and i love his hat. 

he looks pretty "chill"


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_ahh skeletor is a great name. and i love his hat. 

he looks pretty "chill"_

 

yeah, we found him roaming a field behind wal mart. he was covered in fleas and ants.he was so skinny he was near death...therefore i named "skeletor".i never liked chihuahuas but he has been such a loyal and loving dog....full of personality as well!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_yeah, we found him roaming a field behind wal mart. he was covered in fleas and ants.he was so skinny he was near death...therefore i named "skeletor".i never liked chihuahuas but he has been such a loyal and loving dog....full of personality as well!_

 

aww How awful poor little guy. At least he has a good home now..
Im glad you took him home. 
he'll love you forever for it. I promise.


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_


Skeletor




_

 
Hahahaha skeletor is aweosme.  I lol-ed at him and his name.  How cool.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Sep 29, 2006)

Awww wow those bengals are so adorbale. They have gorgeous coloring. You all have such beautiful animals.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 29, 2006)

here's chloe!





feel free to resize


----------



## Starbright211 (Sep 30, 2006)

Mama's sweet baby... Loki


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_



_

 
Oh my god! They look gorgeous! like having mini cheeta's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My little devil, Sheba, is the sweetest and 'not scared of anything' & attention seeking cat i have ever met, and shes my baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She'll jsut walk up to you, greet you, DEMAND attention, and just loves you instantly, regardless if you are scared of cats lol, she'll just come right at you with a purr


----------



## geminia (Sep 30, 2006)

These are pictures of my cat Fiesty and my dog Tequila(the black one) the other one is her sister, who belongs to my sister in law.

(btw i love those bengals omg)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 30, 2006)

professor fate, is your dog Leeloo named after Leeloo in fifth element?


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geminia* 

 
_These are pictures of my cat Fiesty and my dog Tequila(the black one) the other one is her sister, who belongs to my sister in law.

(btw i love those bengals omg)









_

 
Ahhhhh those doggies are so cute!!!


----------



## Jaim (Oct 1, 2006)

Minou. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Lily






Sweetie Pie


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Oct 1, 2006)

This is our baby, Barley. She loves to hide and sleep under my boyfriends wheelchair.


----------



## caffn8me (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't actually have a pet but do go round to a friend's house regularly and temporarily adopt hers!  He's a very old and arthritic golden labrador so taking him for a walk is out of the question but he'll come up and I'll find a cold wet nose nudging me which is an indication that he wants to be stroked.  His nickname is Bootsy which is short for Wellington.  He's a real sweetie.


----------



## Janice (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_professor fate, is your dog Leeloo named after Leeloo in fifth element?_

 
Correct.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 4, 2006)

Cody (i took these last night when he was sick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he ate part of a plant that he wasn't supposed to and started foaming at the mouth and pooped all over. we took him to the vet and he's ok now, though)













here he is when he's his normal self!




annd here's Bob from last night..in my dresser! 




last Christmas Eve


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 4, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOok that that pug!!Hes adorable!!!and the tail. I love the curly tail !  I have a thing for bug eyed short nosed dogs.. I want a little girl pug to keep my little boston terrier  boy Company (he doesnt get along with other boys)


(just for play. not for breeding. Im against that)


----------



## Alexa (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOok that that pug!!Hes adorable!!!and the tail. I love the curly tail !  I have a thing for bug eyed short nosed dogs.. I want a little girl pug to keep my little boston terrier  boy Company (he doesnt get along with other boys)


(just for play. not for breeding. Im against that)_

 
heheh, pugs are perfect to keep pets and people company! i love my baby with all my heart <33


----------



## Professor Fate (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_professor fate, is your dog Leeloo named after Leeloo in fifth element?_

 

that's awesome,you are teh first person to figure that out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i feel like i should give you a prize or something....


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 14, 2006)

More awwwwwwwww... I wanna puppy now... and more kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 *grins stupidly*


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Oct 16, 2006)

This is our adorable puppy Milton...sorry the pictures are so big.


----------



## Uchina (Oct 16, 2006)

This is an old picture of my cat, Dumbo, eating my carbs for me.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!






And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago.  They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG Spike it tooo cute hehe


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 16, 2006)

My baby Pit... Pepper


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_My baby Pit... Pepper
_

 
thats so cute. thats like the pinkest dog ive ever seen. haha it handheld take it to go


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 18, 2006)

my handsome man (and my drunk self)











Feeling kind of melancholy about pets right now.  Just found out my friend's 13 year old Pomeranian died today.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 18, 2006)

*Moxie and Noel!*

My purrfect brother and sister kitties when they were babies:




Left is MOXIE(girl), right is NOEL(boy)


And here they are now when their colors came in all the way(they just turned 2):





Anddd my boyfriend's cat recently had the cutest kittens ever:




(We kept the one that is looking up, Puddddlessss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE seeing peoples pets, keep em coming!


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 19, 2006)

This is Kipling when he first came home with us with his friend Id the Squid




and this is a more recent one when he and my Teddy were dressed as pirates for International Talk Like a Pirate day


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 20, 2006)

This whole thread is so cute. I looove cats. Here is my cat Molly when she was a baby. It's the only picutre I have on this cimputer <3


----------



## *emilie* (Oct 20, 2006)

here's Louis






and when he was a puppy


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **emilie** 

 
_here's Louis






and when he was a puppy




_

 
Is he some sort of bulldog? he looks too small to be an english bulldog but too big to be a french bulldog.. hes freakin' CUTE!!!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2006)

the original party animal.


----------



## *emilie* (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Is he some sort of bulldog? he looks too small to be an english bulldog but too big to be a french bulldog.. hes freakin' CUTE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

he's a french bulldog.. but he is quite big


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Oct 28, 2006)

*"mac"*

Here is my baby - McKinley - AKA " MAC "  he is a full blooded black German Shepard.  Hands down the best dog I ever owned.  In the one pic he fell asleep with the ball in his mouth.. what a goof!


----------



## Calhoune (Oct 29, 2006)

My darling Osthyvel, he likes cameras


----------



## Char1986 (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_My darling Osthyvel, he likes cameras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 
OMG!! What a cutie!


----------



## madkitty (Oct 29, 2006)

here's my little precious Pickles











and me with madam tabby


----------



## lauzc69 (Oct 29, 2006)

Had to post photos of my two kittens Phoenix & Milly. The 1st ones Phoenix, 2nd is Milly


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Nov 9, 2006)

my little jaguar; almond  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    and georgette, my lovely little baby french bulldog


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 10, 2006)

OHH!! i have a boston terrier! They are decendents of french bulldogs! They look quite Similar, people always call him a french b.d ..I treat him like hes my actual flesh and blood child.. dont worry that Backpack isnt choking him although it looks like it. hes just sitting in it. he didnt like it much at all.. I would never hurt him though


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_My darling Osthyvel, he likes cameras 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_

 
what is this funny looking animal? Hes so cute!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 11, 2006)

This is my sweet-sugar-coated beagle, Winston. 
He's a rescue dog. And I'm just crazy about him.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

Winston, I love it! 

We used to have a Beagle at our rescue named "watson"

I always said his name with an english accent. "dear old watson my good man" aww.. I miss his howl..

does your beagle do the beagle howl?


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 11, 2006)

oh yes! however, his melodious howl is reserved only for the evil-mailbringing-postman. everyday he shows up at our house, and everyday winston's got to put him in his place!

barooo!

otherwise, he's pretty quiet. he's sniffs. he snacks. and he snoozes.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 11, 2006)

and Horray for Rescue dogs! (and of course ANY other rescue animals!!)


----------



## Eoraptor (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi girls!  I finally got some pictures of my cats uploaded.
The cat I have now is named Little One.  He's very smart 
and loves crunchy foods- popcorn, pretzels, potato chips, 
etc..  He hates cat treats though, and won't play with 
actual cat toys.  Instead, he loves to chase Q-tips and 
a shoelace I tied a straw to (his "strawstring").





Here he is.





And here he is using his toy as a pillow!

Until a few years ago, I had another cat named Dusty Bear.
Dusty was a really calm, loving kitty who loved apples, bananas, pumpkin and other fruits.
He died of diabetes and I cried alot, but it's good to remember him.





Here's Dusty Bear confused by his Christmas present!





Here's Dusty Bear in the trash can!  He loved to sit in them.





And here he is in my old treehouse, confused about getting down!

I hope you liked seeing my kitties.


----------



## Char1986 (Nov 15, 2006)

OK, so I know I posted piccies of Spike and Leo about 7 weeks ago, but since I got quite a few PMs about them, here's some new photos of the boys!

Both of them:





Spike making a funny face after he sneezed:





Leo lounging:





They will be 8 months old in a couple weeks!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Nov 15, 2006)

My baby Bailey!




He was such a cute puppy!





... and now he is a crazy 60 pound dog! But I love him so much!





Really crappy pic of him and I haha but so cute!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 15, 2006)

this thread is driving me crazy!! i love animals!! your dog Bailey is beautiful!!


----------



## Calhoune (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_what is this funny looking animal? Hes so cute!!_

 
Yay! (Sorry for the late answer)

He is a degu


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't personally own these animals, my fiance's parents/sisters do,  but we love them all as if they were our own!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Nov 28, 2006)

beautiful photography mzcelaneous


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 28, 2006)

mzcelaneous, your pics are amazing.  You are talented with that camera!  Nice work.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 

 
_beautiful photography mzcelaneous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_mzcelaneous, your pics are amazing.  You are talented with that camera!  Nice work._

 
Thank you both SO much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very amateur at it, but I try.


----------



## ccarp001 (Nov 28, 2006)

here are my babies! the siamese on the book is jade, who passed away. the other 2 are sadie and zoe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 

oh and i LOVE this thread! all the pics are so cute!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 1, 2006)

ccarp001, your kitties are beeuuutiful!!  I have a soft spot for Siamese kitties myself.  Sorry to hear about Jade passing away.  Jade looks gorgeous too, sitting by that book.


----------



## Jennybella (Dec 1, 2006)

the little man who stole my heart.. Doogal

*as a baby:*


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 2, 2006)

*My babies!*

Here are my babies Lily the dog, and Spud the cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lily and spud the day we got them* _(June last year)_
 (clickable thumbnails)
















*And heres what they look like now*




(clickable thumbnails)


----------



## mskitchmas (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG! lily is killin me!

so friggin cute


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_OMG! lily is killin me!

so friggin cute




_

 
Haha, Thanks! 

She's a little poser for the cam, but shes a cutie alright


----------



## candace22 (Dec 5, 2006)

Awww! I love all of your animals! here are a couple of my chili.. he is so spoiled, when my dad stops by he treats him like hes a grandkid.. I wonder what he will be like if I ever have kids.. haha


----------



## XsheXscreamsX (Dec 8, 2006)

wow, mzcelaneous you really are talented.  can i ask what type of camera you use??


----------



## shopgood (Dec 8, 2006)

my little mouse, kaia






my girly pigs, lucky & daisy






devil in disguise, roxy! our newest family member






finches, ashley & charlie

yup! these are my babies..


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh my gosh Shopgood your bunny is sooo cute! I know what you mean by devil in disguise, I had a bunny and she was the cutest little monster. They chew on _everything_ hah! But gosh darn they are just so toot :jump:


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 

 
_wow, mzcelaneous you really are talented.  can i ask what type of camera you use??_

 
Nikon D80


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 8, 2006)

i love bunnies....here's my bun: babette. she's a 4 year old mini rex.
she went through a really rough week last week...she was supersick and we had to take her into the hospital. that was incredibly stressful! she's back home now and she's slowly getting better. i can't wait for her to "binky"! (when bunnies are happy they buck--kinda like a jump/twist at the same time)

photos here are of when she was young!  i'll be taking more once she's all better. =)
ps. how do you attach photos so that they don't turn into 'clickable thumbnails"?


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh stephbunny, she is sooo cute. I hope she gets well soon. I love when they do those crazy bunny hops, it's so freaking cute. I also love when they stand on their back legs and clean their ears... eeeee


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Here are my babies Lily the dog, and Spud the cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Lily and spud the day we got them* (June last year)
 (clickable thumbnails)
















*And heres what they look like now*




(clickable thumbnails)





_

 
oh Goodness gracious!! ahh! babys! so cute


----------



## shopgood (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Oh my gosh Shopgood your bunny is sooo cute! I know what you mean by devil in disguise, I had a bunny and she was the cutest little monster. They chew on everything hah! But gosh darn they are just so toot :jump:_

 

thanks :] 
haha, oh yeah...


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_oh Goodness gracious!! ahh! babys! so cute_

 

Lol, thanks


----------



## stephbunny (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_This is Poussière, my nearly 3 years old cat
Im sad, because she's sick...
She dont wanna eat, and when she does, it doesnt stay inside (if you know what I mean...)  








_

 
aww...your cat is really pretty!  Is she feeling any better?  Do you know what's wrong wtih her?  I know how stressful it is to a have a sick pet... hope she's doing better now.


----------



## enchantedsushi (Dec 20, 2006)

Since I post pictures of him everywhere else, might as well post some here too! This is Rex, my mini dachshund.

(All clickable thumbnails) 

When he was just a little pup-












And now (taken a few days ago)-


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the pet pics!  It totally brightened my day!


----------



## circe221 (Jan 6, 2007)

*My Furbabies*

My girl Widget







Boy - NickNack (Nicky for short, or Nicky Noodles)






Big Boy - Thor (racing name: Joey's Law)


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 6, 2007)

So cute Circe221! Thor, what an awesome name


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

We've got some serious cuties in here!!

Please meet my baby Leo


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here is my cute little micky!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shlomit_mp* 

 
_here is my cute little micky!_

 
Oh my God!  I love the tongue sticking out!  What a cutie! 

Hey, I can tell that you take such terrible care of your dog.  She looks so miserable with her pillow, blankie and toy!  Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is obviously very loved! Oh or he is.  Not sure with the name. Sorry!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: My babies!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiwi Girlie* 

 
_Here are my babies Lily the dog, and Spud the cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....*And heres what they look like now*




(clickable thumbnails)





_

 
They look like partners in crime sitting on that feed sack!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my puppy is my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love her so much. she's a rescue, she's missing her left back foot.






i also like to paint her nails with MAC's steamy


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Deleted


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

[/quote] Hey, I can tell that you take such terrible care of your dog. She looks so miserable with her pillow, blankie and toy! Just kidding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is obviously very loved! Oh or he is. Not sure with the name. Sorry![/quote]

yes, i spoil him rotten... and it's so much fun! he's just like our little baby :.) (he got my legs, nose and ass... ;.)
and your cats are so cute and fluffy! they make you just wanna cuddle them!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh my gosh MAC_Whore your cats are so awesome! I am such a sucker for cats. Their coloring is so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Oh and the Magnum PI comment creacked me up.
My nephew said his first sentence a couple weeks ago and it was "Hi kitty." to the neighbors cat. Cat love runs in the fam


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is our boy Galen




Our princess, Loki




Loki's sister Ren & Galen





My baby kitty Tiffany.  She lives with my parents.  I've had her since I was 14.





And my parents' puppy, Roxy.  She's a little over 2 years old.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Thanks!  I am a proud parent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to brag.  My cats are awesome.  They are not the least bit like the average cat.  They are not at all skittish (sp) and are so chilled out.  They are really more like dogs in cat suits.  In fact one of my cats plays fetch with a straw.  They love to play and rough house. 

My cats are really social and have such unique and great personalities.  Actually, I am surprised that they don't have multiple personalities with the abundance of nicknames that they have.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enchantedsushi* 

 
_
When he was just a little pup-



_

 
Gahd! I can't take it. I just wanna nibble on his cute little ears!


----------



## Femme (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*






my love, and my life right here.

Tinkerbelle on the left , and Luckie on the right <3


----------



## iamxaviera (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My little pup Riley


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamxaviera* 

 
_My little pup Riley_

 
So cute!  Is that an Italian Greyhound?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamxaviera* 

 
_My little pup Riley_

 
Look at those legs! damn , they are 2 miles long!


----------



## circe221 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

  So cute Circe221! Thor, what an awesome name   
 
Thanks! Yes, I named him after the Norse god of Thunder because he is HUGE - 17.2 hands high and almost black in color, and I thought it fit. That picture doesn't do him justice because it's from when he first came off the track and he was underweight and almost bald from neglect.

I love all the pictures here! So many Jack Russells!!! Makes me want another one to add to my fur-family!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

aw i love this thread! *so* cute.


----------



## kiannack (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I'm going gooo gooo gaa ga over all of ur pets especially all they kitties


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my little princess!


----------



## soaked (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My baby chihuahua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He's three months old


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

awww widdle baby chiwaaa waaaa haha 

I hope hes a nice one and not one of the scary chihuahuas!!. lol I got my pants ripped by a long haired chihuahua ! the thing was vicious!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh my gosh soaked he is soooo toot!
My b/f's sister has a tea-cup chihuahua named Chainsaw that is my lil buddy. He never barks and is a pretty good lil pup


----------



## ben (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is my little 16 pound panther.....

as a kitten





as a cat





and again


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh my gosh Ben, so cute! I have a picture of my kitty sleeping in the sink too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ben* 

 
_Here is my little 16 pound panther...._

 
Holy smokes!  What a sexy puss!  He (or she) does look like a panther!  Your cat is huge!


----------



## soaked (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_awww widdle baby chiwaaa waaaa haha 

I hope hes a nice one and not one of the scary chihuahuas!!. lol I got my pants ripped by a long haired chihuahua ! the thing was vicious!_

 
Yeah, they can be pretty mean if they don't know you. Be careful! lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_Oh my gosh soaked he is soooo toot!
My b/f's sister has a tea-cup chihuahua named Chainsaw that is my lil buddy. He never barks and is a pretty good lil pup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Woah, a Chihuahua that never barks!? That's unheard of haha. I wanted a tea-cup but they're so expensive! damn cute


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soaked* 

 
_Yeah, they can be pretty mean if they don't know you. Be careful! lol
_

 

I was walking out of my Dads Friends house, and it snuck up silently behind me and latched onto the back of my jeans! it ripped like a 6 inch hole! the same dog also bit the crap outta my brothers back (he cried) her name was Zoey. I think she was a monster because their kids tormented her.. they torment every animal they have and I want to slap them for it. 
One of the boys shot my dads 14 year old boston terrier with a Airsoft gun. I threw a sh*tfit.. I wanted to shoot them back!


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Aww everyone's fur babies are too adorable! Are any of you one catster.com or dogster.com?

Here's my big boy, *Trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*(aka Trouble-some, Troubs, Troubles, Trouble-maker, babylove, baby etc). He's love 2nd love of my life & the purrfect subject when I'm feeling picture happy...





















More pix here!


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Cats!
Chip






Sam



Saydie


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

OMIGAWD some cuteness overload here!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Big shout out to the Jack Russell owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the other wonderful doggie and pretty kitty owners too


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SELFstyled* 

 
_...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.._

 
That looks like a glamour boudoir pic!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_my puppy is my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love her so much. she's a rescue, she's missing her left back foot....._

 
She has such sweet eyes.  She is very lucky to have you.


----------



## SELFstyled (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That looks like a glamour boudoir pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, he's such a (big) ham. LOL I love him!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 

 
_My baby Bailey!




He was such a cute puppy!





... and now he is a crazy 60 pound dog! But I love him so much!





Really crappy pic of him and I haha but so cute!_

 
Is Bailey a Viszla?  My parents have a Viszla and they look remarkably similar, but I rarely find any people who own this dog or have even heard of the breed?


----------



## inlucesco (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*





Butthead


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*





here's alia with our mutt, sleuth!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i already showed off this guy before, but i thought these were kind of cute, so here's him again haha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







he puts his front paws on my lap when he thinks i've been online too long and wants attention.


----------



## Holly (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 

 
_




Butthead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love this pic ahahah


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i had to add another photo of winston, cause he's my sweet-sugar coated beagler. the title of this photo is...You May Look, But You May Not Touch.


----------



## mbee (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here is my gorgeous little bebe... 











teeny beebers.


----------



## labwom (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inlucesco* 

 
_




Butthead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL I love this! This should be on www.stuffonmycat.com


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is a pic of my baby Zelda all grown up now...







This was them then... 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=zelda+link


----------



## dissedx (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here's my pomeranian pup, baby! haha


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Here is a pic of my baby Zelda all grown up now...







This was them then... 

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ght=zelda+link_

 
awww how adorable! i have a bichon, too... her name is sassy. i just haven't got around to taking her picture. shes old and lazy, just turned 7 on the 16th of jan.


----------



## Carmen75 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

These are my two girl cats: the brown one is Brandy and the black is Whisky


----------



## L'Ida (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dissedx* 

 
_here's my pomeranian pup, baby! haha




_

 
OMG so cute! I'm looking for a pomeranian myself


----------



## L'Ida (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Ludvig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Icelandic sheepdog


----------



## Unforgettable (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I adore the pics in this thread!!! Very cool that we get to brag about our "children" too! 

*This is my Sheltie ... Baybee*









*She's such a girly girl! (We cover our private parts with the tail!):sangel: *





*This is before her fur grew in, pink-bellied and all. She was about 4 months old and 2 1/2 lbs. here. In case you're wondering, she's passed out with her snow booties on!*


----------



## messhead (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Everyone else is doing it... I am too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my baby, Lily Lovemuffin. (She's a silver dapple dachshund.)

She sleeps under the covers like this....


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

^ OMG! so anerable! i cant take it!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

messhead, i think im hugging my screen b/c your puppy is sooo sooo cute


----------



## widerlet (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This thread makes me so happy..Everyone's pets are soo adorable!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Messhead, Lily is so cute.  How old is she?  I love her colouring.


----------



## goink (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

mm..i love the pictures, especially messhead's puppy :loveya:
this is snowy. he actually belongs to my cousin, but we babysit him so we're like his second family.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: My babies!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_They look like partners in crime sitting on that feed sack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, they definately are partners in crime  hehe.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's my cat, Rammy






He's a chocolate point Siamese, his favourite food is vanilla ice cream, heh...


----------



## messhead (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Messhead, Lily is so cute. How old is she? I love her colouring._

 
She is four months old as of yesterday (the 2nd). We took her to the vet last week and her Dr. said she may reach about ten pounds!!!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I have several cats, but this is the baby (Dewey) playing with his favorite mousey.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_I have several cats, but this is the baby (Dewey) playing with his favorite mousey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 
OMG!  So cute! What a killer!  Look at those claws!  I love it when cats are playing and their whiskers point forward.  They look like lions!  Actually I refer to that area on a cat's face as the "whisker holders".  I have other goofy names for areas on my cats:

+ Flappy skin at the cat's armpits are the "mudflaps"
+ Short fur on the cat's nose is "nose velvet" (NOTE: There is also ear velvet)
+ Wet part of the cat's nose is "nose leather"
+ Flappy cat tummy that hangs down is "saddle bags" 
+ The part of the cat where the purr originates from is the "Purr motor" 
+ I alway call front paws "hands" and back paws "feet"  

God, I'm a dork!  I am such a "weird old cat lady" in training!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

We recently adopted this handsome kitty a few weeks ago, his name is Buddy


----------



## HallieC (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my puppy Gizmo. We call him MOMO and he is my pride and joy!!! I love him so much!

he was a pun'kin for halloween





his eyes are always glow funky colors in the pics





he's a stunna


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HallieC* 

 
_....he's a stunna



_

 
He is too cute!  He's lookin' supa fly in that hoodie!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_We recently adopted this handsome kitty a few weeks ago, his name is Buddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


..._

 
He is beautiful!  The fantastic quality of your pictures never cease to amaze me!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*





and picture of my boys [ Rusty the cat, and Boggie (pronounced Bogey) the dog] taking over my bed. 





and a picture of my dog with my baby girl (Freckles she's so pretty)


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

So I posted pictures before...but I have to do it again.  My Milton is all big now!
I'm sorry if these are huge.  I don't know how to make them click able thumbnails on photobucket.

Milton when he was tiny.




Medium sized Milly




Looking bashful




This is our "Milton Statue"




Milton with his brother Auzzie


----------



## lilifee (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 

 
_So I posted pictures before...but I have to do it again. My Milton is all big now!
I'm sorry if these are huge. I don't know how to make them click able thumbnails on photobucket.

Milton when he was tiny.




Medium sized Milly




Looking bashful




This is our "Milton Statue"




Milton with his brother Auzzie



_

 
You've got some real cuties !


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

We have cats, my mom has cats, so when we had to live together, we had a BUNCH of cats, and some raccoons. Cuddles and Spaz are my babies, tho my apartment made me give Spaz away (mom took her) because we'd already had Cuddles. Vinnie, Boo, Tootsie and Lilly are my babies too, they just live at Momma's lol. Sock's was a stray that fell in love with our one outdoors cat, Tootsie, so we kind of adopted him too. We haven't seen him in about a year, but he was the sweetest thing.



Me with Cuddles and Spazzy



Vinnie with a friend



Vinnie and Ms. Lilly



Tootsie and Socks



Spazzy



Boo, Vinnie, Cuddles and Lilly



Cuddles and Spazz



My little puppy, Cuddles



Boo Boo chillin out



One of Bandit's first litter.. so cute. We are in a large city, but somehow all of these animals find my mom's back deck. This baby raccoon was from Bandit's first litter. Bandit found us when she was a baby. They come and eat cat food every night now, whole generations at a time. Don't worry, they still kinda run if they see us, but it's so cool to watch them. They know Tootsie is boss, so if she's out, they give her the respect she commands lol. 

We had one little guy who got hit by a car, and struggled to the deck. He slept in a little cat house we had out there for a week, coming out occasionally for food and water. No one ever bothered him, because they knew we were taking care of him. Not even the other raccoons would mess with him. It was so weird. He finally recovered (he had both of his back legs broken, and some toes ripped off) and we now call him Butch. Keep in mind, all we did was feed him and give him some water, we never touched him or aided in his recovery, because we know the risks involved to the animal (stress wise). This is makes the third year he's still a regular. He sometimes comes up with one of his sisters, which is really cool.


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sarahbeth564* 

 
_So I posted pictures before...but I have to do it again.  My Milton is all big now!
I'm sorry if these are huge.  I don't know how to make them click able thumbnails on photobucket.

Milton when he was tiny.




Medium sized Milly




Looking bashful




This is our "Milton Statue"




Milton with his brother Auzzie



_

 
Awwww! They are both so gorgeous! I want a puppy soooo bad. Freaking apartment manager.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_OMG!  So cute! What a killer!  Look at those claws!  I love it when cats are playing and their whiskers point forward.  They look like lions!  Actually I refer to that area on a cat's face as the "whisker holders".  I have other goofy names for areas on my cats:

+ Flappy skin at the cat's armpits are the "mudflaps"
+ Short fur on the cat's nose is "nose velvet" (NOTE: There is also ear velvet)
+ Wet part of the cat's nose is "nose leather"
+ Flappy cat tummy that hangs down is "saddle bags" 
+ The part of the cat where the purr originates from is the "Purr motor" 
+ I alway call front paws "hands" and back paws "feet"  

God, I'm a dork!  I am such a "weird old cat lady" in training! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! He definitely has some big claws, my arms are proof they work too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's the most animated of all our cats - he loves to talk, and tilts his head sideways when we talk to him. He also makes chirping noises like a little bird when he's playing, it's adorable. Oh, and he also plays fetch. I throw his mouse, and he'll run to get it and bring it right back for me to throw again. He wears me out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your list of funny names is kind of like how we have lots of nicknames for our kitties, and we always say they are "making biscuits", when they sit there and do that kneading thing with their paws. I'm going to be a weird old cat lady too! Destined to be an old lady with lots of cats and MAC.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Papillon (Lovely dog biscuit stain that he left on my bedspread lol!)
http://i5.tinypic.com/2n9z3o5.jpg


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

how cute is he? i forgive him.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_.... I'm going to be a weird old cat lady too! Destined to be an old lady with lots of cats and MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, we're not weird until we start combining our two interests and start giving the cats makeovers!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Lexie Bear.  She is a 2 y/o 3lb full grown Chihuahua.  I looooove her to pieces.  




Also, my Maltese Crystal and Terrier Mix Shadow.  My hubby and I adopted them from the SPCA last year.  Are they not the freakin cutest things ever!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is patch...i dont know what the hell kinda dog he is, but i love him!








Such a prince, right?




He likes to sleep in




Him and my daddy...


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's my lil guy. His name is Toby...he's half Border Collie and half Australian Shepherd. I lovvvvvve him to death!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























i guess he figured he could go into my room and help himself to one of my stuffed animals haha


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Don't you wish you could send your dog back to puppyhood or have them stay forever puppies minus the lack of potty & housetraining? Man, everytime I see puppies or pics of puppies that makes me want another one...one day I'm gonna have a houseful haha











His first day @ the beach when I lived in FL..can you tell he loves sand?! haha so much he ate it!


----------



## mbee (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

MAC is love, Toby is TOO CUTE!!  Love him squeezed into that little bed!


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Patch looks like a stuffed toy! he is so very cute.


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mbee* 

 
_MAC is love, Toby is TOO CUTE!! Love him squeezed into that little bed!_

 
he was getting too big for his bed but he LOVED curling up in it. it was the only way he could fit into that thing!


----------



## msmack (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

so cute!!! i am gunna post some later!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_Patch looks like a stuffed toy! he is so very cute._

 
thank you.  he's also very spoiled and high maintenance lol


----------



## msmack (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I have a thing for black and white cats! Tuxedo cats, if you will. I had tuffins when I met my S.O. and he had buttons! Tuffins is fiesty, yet cuddly...(like me) and buttons is a 'laid-back-guy' like my S.O.

a little tug-o-war with my hair ribbon! Tuffins and Buttons (and their obviously used kitty penthouse!)




buttons investigating the dryer ... 




the one below is my kitty (i've had her since kittenhood). may i present to you.... "the baby tuffins"  !




thanks for looking!


----------



## msmack (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

As If Patch Isn't The *cutest* Little Ragglemuffin Ever!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_he was getting too big for his bed but he LOVED curling up in it. it was the only way he could fit into that thing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My big gray cat still crams his ginormous old bum into a bed just like Toby! Toby is a beautiful mix.  He has a very pensive stare.  He looks like he is doing calculus in his head while he is looking at you.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Patch reminds me of a mini sheepdog. He kinda looks like he could be Coton De Tulear. Or a mix of a Bichon & Maltese & somethin else. Whatever he is, he's a doll.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Patch reminds me of a mini sheepdog. He kinda looks like he could be Coton De Tulear. Or a mix of a Bichon & Maltese & somethin else. Whatever he is, he's a doll._

 
We know he's part poodle, but we're not sure what the other parts are.  Perhaps maltese and maybe shih tzu? Because he doesn't shed, I'm thinking he must be a maltese or part bichon, because they have hair and not fur.  Also when his hair is cutdown, he has black and gray markings like a shih tzu.  Whatever he is, I love him


----------



## MAC is love (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My big gray cat still crams his ginormous old bum into a bed just like Toby! Toby is a beautiful mix. He has a very pensive stare. He looks like he is doing calculus in his head while he is looking at you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have no idea why he loves it so much! It's too funny when I see him all curled up. He's quite the smart puppy...he knows when he's in trouble and he hides UNDER the couch so I have to drag him out!! haha


----------



## messhead (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mbee* 

 
_MAC is love, Toby is TOO CUTE!! Love him squeezed into that little bed!_

 

My Lily Lovemuffin does that too, we got her a little cat bed in her two pounder days and now she barely fits, but she loves it!!!


This was her in her two pounder days...





And this is her in her cat bed... Crammed in the back with some ear flippage!!!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

As some of you know, i have additions to my furry family! These are my Dartmoor Crue (lol after Motley Crue)

BlackJack - 10 months old. looks like an innocent teddy, he's a ragamuffin really, nips you on the butt and steal your hat.






Surely you don't think THIS is cute right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he pulls the worst faces ever, no matter what you do!






Max - 1 year old, very nervy pony, wont let me near him grrrr






River Phoenix - 11 months old, named after the actor. He has an obsession with fabric in his mouth, no matter what the urges are, he HAS to chew my jacket. He's my fave outta the lot, the most sweetest pony ever






The Dartmoor Crue represents


----------



## krackatoa (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 

 
_I don't personally own these animals, my fiance's parents/sisters do,  but we love them all as if they were our own!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​_

 

great pictures! what kind of camera do you use??


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC is love* 

 
_





_

 
Perfect Fit!


----------



## honyd (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

aaaaaaaWWWWWWW ALL THESE BABIES ARE SOOOOO CUTE....HERE ARE MY TWO... TIGHSON IS MY OLD BOY BOXER HE IS 9 YRS OLD... AND THE OTHER BABY IS BUTTERS... HE IS AND ENGLISH BULLDOG.  I GOT HIM AFTER MY FATHER PASSED AWAY B.C HE HAD THE SAME BIRTHDAY AS MY DAD AND I SWORE IT WAS A SIGN...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOL  YEA A $2500 DOLLAR ONE!!!!  BUT I LOVE EM!!  HES A STUBORN BRAT..LOL THEY THINK THEY OWN MY BED AND EVERYOTHER PIECE OF FUNR IN THE HOUSE!! LOL. ALONG WITH MY NEPHEW


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_We had a Guinea pig when I was little. It died. It's cage was outside and something happened where we got distracted and everyone forgot it was outside (I was like super little at the time), and it got cooked in the sun =(_

 

OMG how many of us have killed our Guinea pigs that way?  I remember my loving pet guinea pig Benny, my Dad put him outside to eat some grass, well of course as the day progressed, I wasn't home mind you, the cage ended up in the sun.  To this day I still have the image of my father with a hose in one hand and my beloved guinea pig in the other trying to rehydrate him...it didn't work
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still love those darn things, so cute.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is Boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is Ruby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Boo Boo Bear


----------



## mzcelaneous (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krackatoa* 

 
_great pictures! what kind of camera do you use??_

 
Nikon D80 w/50mm f/1.8 lens attached


----------



## Cushie_Butterfi (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

2 of my 3 ferrets (clickable thumbnails)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Wow there are sooo many adorable pets out there. It's good to see they all have great homes! Here are my babies: Lucy & Chiquita






Chiquita






Lucy





LOVE this picture. It looks like she's laughing for something!!!





Glamour dog!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cushie_Butterfi* 

 
_2 of my 3 ferrets (clickable thumbnails)





_

 
aw ferrets are amazing but my parents wont let me buy one lol


----------



## Cushie_Butterfi (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_This is Ruby
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
why did you cut his ears and tail?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xsnowwhite: they are lovely, but it's a lot of work. and: you have to have minimum two ferrets. i know, in the usa it's common to buy only one, but this is cruel. ferrets need ferrets.


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cushie_Butterfi* 

 
_why did you cut his ears and tail?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xsnowwhite: they are lovely, but it's a lot of work. and: you have to have minimum two ferrets. i know, in the usa it's common to buy only one, but this is cruel. ferrets need ferrets._

 

I did not crop her tail or ears, the breeder did.  It's the breed standard.


----------



## whosheis (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My chinnies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























I need to take new pics of my other pets


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*






I  love them!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

He/she Is wearing a shirt!! I love it!!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

She is Jade...yes she is wearing a shirt!!


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*






This is Cody one of my 6 month old Himilayan's he is my "boy",In this picture he is looking to suck the blanky.He's very smart and has even learned 2 tricks..He sits when you tell him and he rolls over. =)


----------



## Cushie_Butterfi (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_I did not crop her tail or ears, the breeder did. It's the breed standard._

 
oh. in germany this is forbidden, because we think it's needless cruelty to animals. that's why I whondered.


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is my little baby ,her name is Mya:


----------



## shadowprincess (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Unforgettable* 

 
_I adore the pics in this thread!!! Very cool that we get to brag about our "children" too! 

*This is my Sheltie ... Baybee*









*She's such a girly girl! (We cover our private parts with the tail!):sangel: *





*This is before her fur grew in, pink-bellied and all. She was about 4 months old and 2 1/2 lbs. here. In case you're wondering, she's passed out with her snow booties on!*







_

 
sooooooo pretty!!! i love her!


----------



## baby_love (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my 3 almost 4 mont old Pug, Scout. He's not fawn, he's apricot, so a little bit darker.  I love him!  he is very very wild though haha!  his little tounge sticks out a lot of the time!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Unforgettable - I LOVE your sheltie Baybee. I call them Little Lassie dogs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's gorgeous


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cushie_Butterfi* 

 
_oh. in germany this is forbidden, because we think it's needless cruelty to animals. that's why I whondered._

 

Are you sure it's not just forbidden if not done by a Vet?  It is done when they are asleep and pain meds are giving.  As I said, it is the breed standard and the AKC won't recognize certains Breeders if they do not follow the standards.  Anyway, I did not do it personally and either way, she is beautiful.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *baby_love* 

 
_my 3 almost 4 mont old Pug, Scout. He's not fawn, he's apricot, so a little bit darker.  I love him!  he is very very wild though haha!  his little tounge sticks out a lot of the time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
cuuutte!! welcome to the short nosed ,bug eyed club!


----------



## Femme (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

okayy so  these twooo right here...





hadd babiess!!!!!!!!!


















the names are barbie for the girl and bambi for the guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




they're a week old


----------



## Cushie_Butterfi (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_Are you sure it's not just forbidden if not done by a Vet? It is done when they are asleep and pain meds are giving. As I said, it is the breed standard and the AKC won't recognize certains Breeders if they do not follow the standards. Anyway, I did not do it personally and either way, she is beautiful._

 
I didn't say she's not beautyful ;-)

But i'm very sure, it is forbidden. The point is, the dog is born with complete ears and tail, and in Germany you aren't allowed to cut away something. Some years ago, it was allowed, but now it isn't. 

We don't want to support those things. 

But like I said, I didn't know it's allowed in the USA. But in the USA there are some other REALLY cruel things are ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shouldn't think of this.


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh my gosh, cute pets galore! 
Here are 2 pictures of my hedgehog, Mimosa, when she was still a wee hoglet...





and




She doesn't really like to hold still for pictures!
Oh, here's a more recent one




Maybe I can try and get some that aren't *quite* as blurry, but that may be doubtful, hah.
Mimosa is so sweet! <3


----------



## mbee (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SandMantas* 

 
_





and
_

 
OH MY GOSH! SandMantas she is the CUTEST little hedgehog I have ever seen!  I've always kinda wanted one of those, but I'm more of a dog person.  I need an animal that can fetch haha.  But she is TOO CUTE!


----------



## mskitchmas (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my sweet sugar coated beagle got a new bed this week.. i think he likes it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_my sweet sugar coated beagle got a new bed this week.. i think he likes it.




_

 
I think you are correct!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cushie_Butterfi* 

 
_..... But in the USA there are some other REALLY cruel things are ok. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I shouldn't think of this._

 
I am curious as to what you are referring to?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I am curious as to what you are referring to?_

 
I am also quite curious as to what you are referring to ?


----------



## Brandi Girl (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Just the three of us:
Sorry, don't know how to get the pic in the post?


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

*squeeeee* eveyones pets are adorable! so much cuteness in one thread! I love animals! My Fiance and I only have the one dog at the mo, but we both want more.

Hugo, our pom at the top, and Nelson my parents black lab on the bottom:





Hugos first snow experience





He loved the snow, once he realised it wasn't gonna hurt him:




















Haha, sorry I'm inflicting millions of pictures on you all, but I love showing off my hugey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and if anyone wants to look this is a link to a small video of hugo playing in the snow (please ignore my funny voice if you have sound!)
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y41...t=MVI_2076.flv


----------



## haute_muffy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My husband 'n I have a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Minkey:






Sabby:






Statik:






Sybil:






Darjeeling and Priory 'Fox' II:




we love them all to bits!


----------



## Coqui (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh my gosh, so many nice pets!! 

I´ve got some aswell:

My Chihuahua Boy Dusty:

















with our Catboy Ratzi:









I´ve got also fishes. My sister is breeding horses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love animals!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

AWWW...everyone's furry babies are so cute!! Here are mine:

Lola (even she isn't safe from my DevinShopping! )













She's a total Daddy's girl (lying on his leg)!







On Daddy's leg again, trying to tell me *she's* the alpha female...







My baby boy Buddy:







Only one pic of the Budster...we can't help it if Lola's the photogenic one!


----------



## fashionette (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is my siamese cat lucifer. I'll post pics of my dogs later


----------



## fashionette (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

feel free to resize btw


----------



## MACisME (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

excuse me if i go overboard


----------



## xSazx (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My bunnny rabbit honey, I LOVEEEE her she's like my child <3

when she was a baby..


----------



## laura-doll (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

awwww my god evry1 has such cute pets
well
heres mine...

This is my lil princess Millie

8 weeks old (the day we got her)














10 weeks...





we both love our pajama's





Millie now...




she has green eyes <3





and this is our other dog Jen








in bed....litrally.


----------



## xSazx (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

aww millie & jenn are so cuteee
i remmeber when you put millie on webcam in her pjs LOL too cute<3


----------



## rockexrolloh (May 8, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i have 3 kitties but only have pictures of one on my laptop. i want a puppy so bad, preferably a pomeranian, but my dad's our landlord and he say's no. ugggh!! anyway..

here's babies as a kitten






and babies now


----------



## fashionette (May 9, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Gonna get my puppy girl in just a few weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here are some pics of my doggie  Lola ... she is such a sweetie and also a little mischief maker too hehe ... shes going to be 3 in september and shes a wirehaired dacshund.


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh my gosh!  You all have the cutest pets!!!


----------



## Urbana (May 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my cocker keira when she was a baby






lazy days


----------



## ratmist (May 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

The silver one is Runa, and the browny one is Singh.
















They're my fat little babies and I love them!


----------



## breathless (May 14, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i have fish ... eh. 
but, all of your pets are adorable!


----------



## fashionette (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my 10-week old papillon puppy girl *Petite*.


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

heres mine!! shes a cockapoo


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

*my kitteees 'n my pom army! enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​
*my biggi boi who loves to lick!!!    *​












*my zambilina    *​






*my minni mouse    *​






*my murphi   *​






*my lil kenzi  *​






*my lil daddy riki 'n lil mama roxi *​









*my missi girL*​









*my kiki 'n mimi... they don't like takin' pics*​

​


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i cannot describe how *utterly* jealous I am of your "pom army" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the little chocolate baby is sooooooooooo adorable! I want a chocolate pom so so badly, but they are so hard to get hold of in the UK


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionette* 

 
_This is my 10-week old papillon puppy girl *Petite*.









_

 

she's a doll. makes me want another one! if I didn't spend so much on MAC I could buy another one lol


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_i cannot describe how *utterly* jealous I am of your "pom army" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the little chocolate baby is sooooooooooo adorable! I want a chocolate pom so so badly, but they are so hard to get hold of in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*if yOo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 murphi yOo shouLd see kenzi!!! he's haLf his size 'n ooooh so sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone who  comes near him just HAS to hoLd him, cuddLe him, 'n show him off to their friends/famiLy...sometimes a LiL tOo long!!! butt i guess that's how it is when yOo're a cute baLL of fur hehehe

murphi is up for a new home...if onLy yOo were here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*






Here are a few pics of my baby Kenna. In march she started showing weird symptoms and I found out she had epilepsy, collapsed trachea and reverse sneezing which makes her unable to breath when she sneezes. So if that happens at the same time as a seizure I have to be there to help her get past it. for the past month we finally got her stabilized and she was living a happy life, she would have bad days but nothing that wasn't controllable and she wasn't in pain. After only a few months  after being on the medication for her epilepsy we found out it was already harming her liver. So we started the process of changing her medications. during this time she was still doing OK, until today. Today something happened that hasn't before and my vet had me rush her down. She couldn't stop vomiting, couldn't walk, ...she was out of it. They took a x-ray from her rib cage down and didn't find anything that maybe she ate to cause it (which I knew, I could feel within it was something bad). they are doing blood test and they also had to put fluids in her through a IV. She's home with me know and we are praying it passes by tomorrow. wow, I'm sorry, I just realized how long I made this entry...anyway, here are some pics of my baby girl


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My puppy <3

My lil' sis named her Minnie but she responds to bebe and babygirl hehe


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

The Colors On Her Are Amazing, So Cute!!!!


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_





Here are a few pics of my baby Kenna. In march she started showing weird symptoms and I found out she had epilepsy, collapsed trachea and reverse sneezing which makes her unable to breath when she sneezes. So if that happens at the same time as a seizure I have to be there to help her get past it. for the past month we finally got her stabilized and she was living a happy life, she would have bad days but nothing that wasn't controllable and she wasn't in pain. After only a few months after being on the medication for her epilepsy we found out it was already harming her liver. So we started the process of changing her medications. during this time she was still doing OK, until today. Today something happened that hasn't before and my vet had me rush her down. She couldn't stop vomiting, couldn't walk, ...she was out of it. They took a x-ray from her rib cage down and didn't find anything that maybe she ate to cause it (which I knew, I could feel within it was something bad). they are doing blood test and they also had to put fluids in her through a IV. She's home with me know and we are praying it passes by tomorrow. wow, I'm sorry, I just realized how long I made this entry...anyway, here are some pics of my baby girl












_

 

She is so beautiful, I hope with all my heart that she gets better. She's lucky to have people who care about her as much as you do


----------



## heeltohaunch (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Lovely pics!


----------



## mello (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

All of your pets are gorgeous! 

I have three cats at home right now.




Smokey. He's HUGE, he weighs like 20 pounds. But he's a complete sweetheart, he loves everyone. He'll start purring the second you touch him, and i've never seen him hiss or get angry. My brother took him home one day when he lived in Edmonton and took care of him. He was a scrony little thing and on the verge of dying when he found him. 




Cody. We've had him the longest. He was adopted from the humane society as a baby. He's got the most personality out of all of our cats. If you talk to him, he'll respond (either by meowing or just reacting). He also knows how to open doors, and he does this trick with a ball. If you throw it, he'll go get it and bring it back to you. So cute!












Hazel. She's my baby. We adopted her when she was about 7 months old. We were actually going to adopt another cat, but when we went back to go see the other one she had to be taken to the vet because she was sick. And then we saw her and fell inlove instantly. She's sassy and has an attitude. If she doesn't like you, she'll make it clear. I'm the only one in the family she won't be short with


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is Pancake. I just got her last night!










This is Cookie!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

These are my two babies.  Actually the black and white kitty, Emma, is really my husbands, because she takes to him more, even though i picked her out from the animal shelter and brought her home and love her, she still loves him more.  Can you feel some resentment?  Anyway....I have my baby, Bailey, who is my sweetheart and follows me everywhere.  I attached the pics.


----------



## dmenchi (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goodbyexxkitty* 

 
_This is Pancake. I just got her last night!










This is Cookie!







_

 
OMG what a cute bunny...awww...


----------



## Bernadette (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

These are my new widdle babies! My boyfriend and I were planning to adpot a kitten and got approval from our landlord etc. Well, we were driving down out street, which just happens to be very busy and my boyfriend slammed on the brakes because this itsy bitsy siamese kitten was in the middle of the street. The car slid and when I hopped out the poor baby was cowering down about a foot away form the wheel. I picked him up and my b/f Jordan pulled over and shouted to me that there was another kitty getting ready to go into the road. I went over and picked her up. They were SO tiny. We knocked on all of the doors on the street, posted up signs telling people if they knew where these kitties came from or if they had more unwanted cats I would take care of them.
I went straight to the pet store and bought formula for them. I took them to the vet the next day, the both had colds and eye infections. They wre about five weeks old and 1.10 lbs. each!
The siamese is a boy and we named him Turbo and the black on is a girl named Ruby. They are both the sweetest little love bugs ever. They are ten weeks old now and we absolutely adore them and are so grateful we were in the right place at the right time in order to find and save them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a few days after we found them. Turbo rolled off of his scratcher when he was sleeping and he didn't even wake up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Turbo loves to sleep on his back and him and Ruby always snuggle when they sleep.





Most of my pictures of them are on my other computer. I'll post more later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_These are my new widdle babies! My boyfriend and I were planning to adpot a kitten and got approval from our landlord etc. Well, we were driving down out street, which just happens to be very busy and my boyfriend slammed on the brakes because this itsy bitsy siamese kitten was in the middle of the street. The car slid and when I hopped out the poor baby was cowering down about a foot away form the wheel. I picked him up and my b/f Jordan pulled over and shouted to me that there was another kitty getting ready to go into the road. I went over and picked her up. They were SO tiny. We knocked on all of the doors on the street, posted up signs telling people if they knew where these kitties came from or if they had more unwanted cats I would take care of them.
I went straight to the pet store and bought formula for them. I took them to the vet the next day, the both had colds and eye infections. They wre about five weeks old and 1.10 lbs. each!
The siamese is a boy and we named him Turbo and the black on is a girl named Ruby. They are both the sweetest little love bugs ever. They are ten weeks old now and we absolutely adore them and are so greateful we were in the right place at the right time in order to find and save them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is a few days after we foudn them. Turbo rolled off of his scratcher when he was sleeping and he didn't even wake up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Turbo loves to sleep on his back and him and Ruby always snuggle when they sleep.





Most of my pictures of them are on my other computer. I'll post more later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
omg! turbo and ruby are toooooo cute.. cute pictures!!!


----------



## evie42 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this thread rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here is my Loki


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

His name is Google. I got him for my Dad one Xmas but he's really half mine.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Ahh... everybodys pets are so cute. 

Here is a pic of my babies. The cat on the left is Molly and the cat on the right is Abby.

My daughter took this pic a few weeks ago while they were lying down under her bed.  They are the best and most lovable cats.  Abby loves to get in the bed and lie down with you.  Molly is always purring


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here's my boys (my pets are on page 5 of this thread i think)


----------



## kimmy (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i took a few of my cats with my new camera...

simbaface!









figuro









and i don't know how this one got on my camera...but here's me (sans makeup eeek!) and simba..





ps. this picture of figuro always makes me laugh.


----------



## Whitney (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's a few of my two chihuahuas... 
(click on them to make them bigger)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PigmentJunkie* 

 
_I have several cats, but this is the baby (Dewey) playing with his favorite mousey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

"invisible hug!"


----------



## flawdperfecti0n (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

One cat + 2 guinea pigs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Originally named Zeus and Scotty, now named Dim Sum and Siu Mai.




Ninja!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh the sweetness here...I think I got diabetes.

Anyhoo, here are my booes:






Claude (Chloe) and Maude


----------



## RaynelleM (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_




he puts his front paws on my lap when he thinks i've been online too long and wants attention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
omg ... my cat Socks (who also happens to look like your cat, same colour ... except his paws are white, hence his name) does the exact same thing ... he'll stand on his hind legs and "poke" me with his paws thru the back of the chair and then he'll come around and put his paws in my lap ... and if i keep ignoring him, he'll climb on the cpu which is under the desk, reach up from behind the pullout keyboard thingy and start pressing the buttons on the mouse!!!! (usually when i'm right in the middle of doing some really intricate work in photoshop!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

i'll have to post some pics of him and my other cat on here when i have a min!!


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is my tonkinese cutie, coco! she is 4 months old & a ball of fire! she's my baby!! She's gotten a bit bigger since these photos were taken, and I keep trying to get more pictures but she is wayy to hyper and I can never get a still photo! haha! I lost my previous kitty at 3 yrs old to heart disease 3 months ago.  it was a terrible time in my life, as i am still not over it but i know it was best because he was suffering so much. coco occupies my time - knowing i can give this much love really helps me get through it.


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Everyone's pets are so cute, and obviously so loved. This is a fun thread.

This is Beanie (yet another Jack Russell...and she's preggers, due in about a month!). 

She just learned how to say "i love you" (and says it incessantly if I say it to her back) and she loves to give high 5's.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Everyone's pet's are soooo cute! I thought Id share a couple of pics of my pride and joys!





A little brothers & sister pic of the little trio... from left to right: Deezy (4 yrs old), Nico (2 yrs old), and Brenda (aka Brendy!) (3 yrs old) All three were adopted by me from the Moreno Valley Animal Shelter. I gotta say... rescued animals are just as loving (if not more loving) & well tempered than the ones you get at a pet store. I highly encourage pet adoption!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And here's another of my Deezy when he was about 6 mos old... He's the first one I rescued... He's like my "first born" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Updated 10/26/2007* ...and the newest addition to the family is..... our new kitty... Halo! I passed on the ENTIRE Antiquitease collection so I could buy him all his kitty stuff... but cha know what... who cares... the collections will come and go... I got me a new family member... when it comes to animals... its the one time I say *"SCREW MAKE-UP"!!!*


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

  All three were adopted by me from the Moreno Valley Animal Shelter.  
 
Hey!!  I live in Moreno Valley...yayy!!

Your doggies are so cute by the way!  It looks like they totally posed for the photo


----------



## stellarx1587 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Hey!!  I live in Moreno Valley...yayy!!

Your doggies are so cute by the way!  It looks like they totally posed for the photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Hahaha yah... that's why I love this picture... they look like they're smiling too... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only time I can get them to all sit properly is when I have a treat... so I held it right above the camera so they could all focus towards me... then snap the pic... trust me getting them to sit like that without a treat would so NOT work... hahaha

Oh and you live in Moreno Valley? Nice! I live in Murrieta! We're pretty close to each other!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Hahaha!  Well the treat did the trick because they are so perfectly posed!  

Yes, we are close to each other!  Sometimes I think I'm the only one around here on Spectra & it's so nice to find out others are nearby!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here are my babies, Simon and Daisy. 

Here they are hiking Angels Rest in Oregon. Theyre panting because theyre Houstonians, and arent used to the higher elevation


----------



## vickih (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Ok I am biased because i think my kitty is the cutest, BUT I have to say those 2 cats are the most beautiful cats I have ever seen.  I can't stop looking at them.  just breathtaking!
you are so lucky!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_OK, so I know I posted piccies of Spike and Leo about 7 weeks ago, but since I got quite a few PMs about them, here's some new photos of the boys!

Both of them:





Spike making a funny face after he sneezed:





Leo lounging:





They will be 8 months old in a couple weeks!_


----------



## vickih (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here is my Lulu


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is Dozer, my 9 month old Boxer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[Clickable thumbnail]


----------



## SerenityRaine (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my new Papillon @ 7 weeks





Gizmo (4 y/o) attackin Yoshi @ 11 weeks





Getting Big! @ 13 weeks





<3 My Boys <3 





Even bigger now! 18 weeks. Need to take recent pics. 


More pics here:
puppy dog eyes in the sun pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

These are my babies (they're in my avatar, too)...
This is Domino, my oldest.  He's 8.




And this is Chewy.  He's 5.




Sorry if these are too big.  There a few more of these guys in my album.  One of these days I'll get some makeup photos of me in there, but for now it's just my guys.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Your cats are so cool looking-they look like exotic cats-so beautiful.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vickih* 

 
_Ok I am biased because i think my kitty is the cutest, BUT I have to say those 2 cats are the most beautiful cats I have ever seen. I can't stop looking at them. just breathtaking!
you are so lucky!_

 
Sorry I meant these cats


----------



## panther27 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!







And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago. They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
SO beautiful


----------



## matsubie (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

some pictures of my beloved son, bear, a 2 year old boy golden retriever~http://specktra.net/attachments/f183...s-dsc03422.jpg


----------



## ArsenicKiss (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

So, all of my kitties were rescues. The three little ones were rescued outside my parents' place because their mommy abandoned them and our dog found their other sister. (*eek!* But, she did live. He just, happened to grab her up and carry her. We found her a new home.)





These are the girls we kept, Pheonix and Hollow. Hollow is the one on her back.





This is their brother, Merlin

My mother named those three. They were originally going to be Merlin, Morgana and she just wasn't sure about the third one.





My baby Sylvester on the foot of my bed. He was a Cat Rescue Network cat. He came with the name, and while it isn't my favorite, he is my sweetheart. He goes to school in New York with me.





And, that's my first kittie, Zero with Sylvester. They aren't the best of friends. My friend found her outside of a shopping mall and she eventually wound up with me.

And then, my mom's got a puppy. (Well, I guess he isn't a puppy anymore, seeing as how he's 4 now, but he acts like a puppy.) I need to reize my pics of him, but he's a German Shepherd, named Grendel.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

 





 
 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_This is patch...i dont know what the hell kinda dog he is, but i love him!



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Femme* 

 
_




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SandMantas* 

 
_




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Coqui* 

 
_







_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 

 
_























_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockexrolloh* 

 
_







_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_








_

 
 Quote:






 
So sorry about this blast from the past, I'm new here, so I looked at all pics previously posted!! Just cuuuuuuute and wonderful!! I'll post pics of my pets after this!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*





This is my ginger tabby tomcat Zorzi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One serious poser...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



He's around 3 years old, we think. We found him in a small fishing port.









And this is Lulu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's not very photogenic usually so I don't have many pics of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw, I saw someone else has kitty Lulu here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) My mother found her where she works, in shipyard. Poor baby, she was covered in industry oils, weak, and limping. Her tummy was full of warms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We took her home, washed her and found out she's not grey, but white with spots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In few weeks she walked (actually, jumped) around normally, gained weight and started making sounds (she was making mute meowings - just opening mouth but sound didn't come out...) and her fur today is gorgeous!!! My little fluffball! She's 5 now. 





And last (but not least) member of our home, parrot Belina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Around 2 years old. I love her colors!!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

yayayay I loove showing off my pup!
He's 2.5 years old. Blue Great Dane. His name is Boot!
Here he is:













Ok ok I will stop now


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I love Great Danes!  How much does yours weigh?  I really want one but my apartment is sooo small and there'd be no room for a GD.  But Boot is so adorable and makes me want one even more!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_some pictures of my beloved son, bear, a 2 year old boy golden retriever~_

 
Your goldie Bear is one of the cutest goldies I have ever seen!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_I love Great Danes!  How much does yours weigh?  I really want one but my apartment is sooo small and there'd be no room for a GD.  But Boot is so adorable and makes me want one even more!_

 
He's 143 pounds! Great Danes are amazing dogs and I have had alot of different breeds.


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

well I dont know how to resize my photos, so heres a pic of my kittymans sister, mac. she likes to sleep while breathing my feet? haha.


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh I can't resist!  Here's my puppy Max he's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (like Charlotte's dog Elizabeth Taylor from Sex and the City).

Here's Max as a puppy (the day after we got him) at the vet for his first check up:






Here we are this summer:





And this is him last week after getting surgery on both his hind legs for luxating patellas.  He's doing a lot better now but it's strict bed rest for 6 weeks!


----------



## matsubie (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Your goldie Bear is one of the cutest goldies I have ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THANK YOU~~~

i told bear he's gettin love on spectra and he did his famous dance~


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I love looking at all the furry babies...especially the kitties!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_THANK YOU~~~

i told bear he's gettin love on spectra and he did his famous dance~_

 
That is too cute!


----------



## la.petite (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is my lovely little dog named "Sören" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

 


(click to resize 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's my lil' Sammie, she's a purebred bengal and is soooooooooooo spoiled it's not even funny.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

*My big ass kitty, haha*

I took this photo yesterday. It was pretty cold and my tabby Zorzi put on his fur coat!! I joke that his ass looks like rhino's ass!!


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Jan 3, 2008)

I found few cuuuuute pics of animals on net:


----------



## rbella (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is my baby FiFi.  She was a rescue and she only likes to sit on top of paper bags or inside of shoe boxes:

Here she is on a paper bag:





Here she is trying to fit into an addidas box:





Here she is stalking a feather and then catching it:









Here she is in her beloved mizuno box:





And a close up of my sweet baby:


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my little boy Cloud Bear when he was a tiny baby - 







And now all grown up he's just gone 12 months -


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Mother and her puppies - I have another 3 dogs and a cat at home and if I can find pics, I will upload later tonight!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

And may I say you ALL have adorable pets!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here are my babiesssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




brody--





meathead aka meaty--


----------



## LRG (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is Layla





and this is Jasmine and Star


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is my baby dexter, he is a lhaso apso and is nearly 3 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love him to bits x


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This thread makes me so sad that I can't have pets. I looove animals so much, but I have allergies against pet dander.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Here is my baby dexter, he is a lhaso apso and is nearly 3 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love him to bits x




_

 
Those eyes! They can get away with murder, so adorable!


----------



## Lndsy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

These are my birdies.
This is my Jenday Conure, Cosmo wrestling an alligator(plastic of course!) This is when he was really young and he was still really green.
Attachment 4896
This is Cosmo and my bfs parents Border Collie Elly Mae (I want her to be my dog) He isnt scared at all of the things that could possibly hurt him(even though Elly is really good with birds) but you should hear him freak out over things like brooms or leaves!
Attachment 4898
This is my Alexandrine Parakeet, Da Vinci, I wish it was better picture because his tail is over a foot long!
Attachment 4899
This is my Senegal Parrot, Sterling, stealing popcorn and my boyfriend in the background
Attachment 4900
And this is Chase, Cosmo and my Cockatiel, Luna.
Attachment 4901

We have 2 budgies as well but I couldnt find any pics of them. My house sounds like a rainforest!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

MISHA!

My little girl adopted from my local SPCA


----------



## ohhhmelissa (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is Carmella. I adopted her about 3 weeks ago from the local shelter


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

You guys have ADORABLE pets. I want one so bad!


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here are my babies- Sophie (white) and Chloe (black).

They usually don't get along this well, but its my fave pic of them together!


----------



## Babylard (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






This cat isn't mine, but he or she randomly walked into my house through the back door when I was cooking and opened the door to let the smoke out LOL. I gave this kitty some food and water and sent Meowington out the door. Meowington came back and meowed at my door and wouldn't leave so I let him stay in my house for the night. I am assuming the owners locked him out. It was cold that night!



















This is my bird formerly known as Lucifer.  We kept calling him Fat Bird and he adapted to that name, so now he's Fat Bird.  He's a white/grey budgie and is almost 3 years old.  He's my precious, but he is sooo naughty.  He can talk and say things like "Fat bird" "Bird more fatter than you" "Meowwww"  "Arf!" <-- he probably learned to bark from my dog.  Don't worry, he knows some positive phrases as well.  He can say "Pretty birdie" and whatever new jibberish my sisters taught him.  

Fat Bird likes to sleep on his moon perch on the outside of his cage.  He hates sleeping in his cage, so I always leave the bird door open lol.  I say that hes naughty because when nobody is around/home, he flees the cage and goes exploring.  He is especially naughty if I don't trim his flight feathers.  He likes to fly on top of my mirror and poop on my make up >=(  I bet you are wondering why I didn't eat him for dinner for pooping on my MAC.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Miss Grover. She is soooo naughty! I adopted her a little over a month ago from the Galveston pound. She's spolied rotten!

http://a145.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...406b331150.jpg


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Hilly > LOL! My cat is finally grasping the concept of drinking water from the tap. First she was scared then she tried to catch the water with her paw... But now she sorta has an idea... what a disaster. hehehehe


----------



## nai (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_We had a Guinea pig when I was little.  It died.  It's cage was outside and something happened where we got distracted and everyone forgot it was outside (I was like super little at the time), and it got cooked in the sun =(_

 
OMG!!  same thing happened to my guinea pigs when i was younger too!  we left it outside and i didn't know that they don't stand the heat well.  they were all stiff when i came out.  =(  i thought they needed sun.

i love this thread b/c not only am i a mac addict but i'm an animal fanatic as well!


----------



## kyrillaangel (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

these are my cats - selina (black) and freyja (white)


----------



## beauty-junkie (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my dog!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

*ohhhmelissa*, awwwwiiieeeeee she's the cutest EVER EVERRR!! i love her big puppy eyes!

heres my baby! he's 6 months old..


----------



## milk_tea (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

midget 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Attachment 5021


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I don't want to make this thread depressing, but my beautiful cat Pyewackett died a fortnight ago. She was almost 15.

I'd like to post her picture as she'll always be loved and I'll always think of her as my dear little furry friend, even though she's gone.

This was her as a kitten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hilly and VDUB*BELLA, those photos of your cats in the sinks are great!


----------



## mince (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's our dog Sox with his stunner shades on! He's a 3 year old Lab/Beagle mix


----------



## mince (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This thread makes me so sad that I can't have pets. I looove animals so much, but I have allergies against pet dander. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I'm allergic to dogs but I have no problem when I'm around my dog or other dogs.  I wonder if I really am "allergic" to dogs.


----------



## Kalico (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I don't want to make this thread depressing, but my beautiful cat Pyewackett died a fortnight ago. She was almost 15.

I'd like to post her picture as she'll always be loved and I'll always think of her as my dear little furry friend, even though she's gone.

This was her as a kitten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Hilly and VDUB*BELLA, those photos of your cats in the sinks are great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am so sorry about your baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was such a cutie.


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_I am so sorry about your baby! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was such a cutie._

 

I agree - very sweet! When my first cat died, our second was named after him, Manoli, in his memory (we are Greek, hence the name!)


----------



## chameleonmary (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My babies... Missy the shih tsu as a newborn and a few weeks old.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

_*Cathy's new Kittens! 3 Days old @ 7:10 PM EST this Eve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_*Their Daddy is Jimmy. They're from 2 different litters, but they are each other's best friends. Now they have Created 3 Love Children.*_
**************************************************  *****************
Cathy & Jimmy are named after:
_* Cathy (Kate Willow Isidora Taylor 
named by my husband, for Kate Bush, who was called "Cathy" as a little girl; "Willow" from Buffy, & the goddess, Isis.)*_

_*Jimmy (James Brian Morrison Taylor. James Morrison....one of my gods 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brian, beloved friend who survived HIV for over 20 yrs., educating, helping, inspiring, 
& entertaining those around him all that time.*_
_* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
New Parents now, Feb. 2008! This is how Cathy & Jimmy looked when they 1st came home with us, June 2007. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*__*Feb. 26, 2008, Cathy had 3 kitties, altho the 1st photo shows only the 1st two.*_











_*and Then the 3rd kitty arrived. I hope she's a girl, as we're planning to keep girls. Our vet is helping us rehome any boys. Well....I may keep "Creamy" (the 3rd, farthest in, 3rd born) no matter what sex. He/she has impressed me with her spunk.)*_
_* I want to name "Creamy" Freddie (Farouk) Brian, or a name similar, after Freddie Mercury (former singer/performer from the group, Queen.) *_

_*      I want to use *Brian* again, in the name, as homage to my friend, as something beautifully weird & spiritual happened 2 times: the 1st happening was when Jimmy & Cathy came to live with us, & the 2nd was *as the kittens were coming into the world...**_
_* It's a story.....I think of Brian as "The Kitten Assistant"*_
_* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~*_
_* Here is GilesyCat (Giles Elton Taylor) He was born in July 1999 in England's West Midlands, & then came with us to New York State. He left us,sadly, on June 1, 2007, & I feel as if I'm still grieving him. He was with me when I was alone for long Days in the little English town, where I knew nobody. He didn't leave my side from the Night before I went into labor until I left for hospital to have my son. Gilesy never left my husband's side after our son was born; hubby had a (normal) daddy reaction to discover our son had Down's, & GilesyCat was with him while he worked it out...(Robin is the most devoted Daddy possible, & a far more patient, nurturing parent than I am, imo...)*_

_* Gilesy braved a trans-Atlantic plane trip to NY in the middle of Feb. 2005. he was then snuck in & out of various motels while we made our way upstate. He stayed with us until we moved to our 2nd place, as a family, in NYState (I'm from the area, altho hubby isn't.)*_

_* Here is GilesyCat, in New Paltz, NY, 2005, 
little kitty from England's "Black Country" . 
We will always love you, sweet little angelic British gentleman.*_

_*



*_

_* We cannot imagine Life without kitties. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_* Thanks, everybody, 
for sharing pics of your beloved furry friends.  xxCherylFaith*_
​


----------



## jomar_makeup (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_This thread makes me so sad that I can't have pets. I looove animals so much, but I have allergies against pet dander. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I have allergies to pet dander too but, the poodle, bichon frise and maltese are good for people with allergies.  I have a maltese and really bad allergies but, she doesn't set them off.  Malteses are really cute too.


----------



## Ericita (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is a cat we adopted 3 days ago. He was abandoned on an empty house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He still doesn't have a name so, suggestions are accepted!

And also a picture of my german shepherd. (He doesn't like the new cat AT ALL, I'm so worried one of these days they could harm each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)

I have another dog (a cocker spaniel) and a turtle. Maybe I will post pics of them another day


----------



## mreichert (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

We currently have 4 furbabies- our dwarf hamsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, so cute!!!





Rocky 






Gracie and Lola (sisters)






Winnie


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

We currently have 7 gerbils..  more pics here on our pics site:
Sir Xaph and Amberlilith's Photos: Gerbils

Girls:  Pippin, Alice Smaus
Boys: Toby, Tillsley (aka Woozle) and brothers Cloud, Elliot and Edmond.

There are also some pics up of our past babies: Skye (aka Spadger), Beeby, Lucy, Satine, Trixie

Trixie:
http://photos.go-forth.co.uk/sp_resi...trixie-lix.JPG

Spadger:
http://photos.go-forth.co.uk/sp_resi...padger0053.JPG


----------



## SweetCheeks (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Akitas, the darker one is a male, named Henley, pictured at around 20 months old (a few months ago) the red and white is my female named Tia, almost 5 months old. They are both shown in conformation.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...363_edited.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...367_edited.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...743_edited.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...756_edited.jpg


----------



## chameleonmary (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SweetCheeks* 

 
_My Akitas, the darker one is a male, named Henley, pictured at around 20 months old (a few months ago) the red and white is my female named Tia, almost 5 months old. They are both shown in conformation.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...363_edited.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...367_edited.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...743_edited.jpg

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v7...756_edited.jpg_

 
Your Akitas are gorgeous! I owned an Akita many years ago but had to give it away as the yard was too small for a dog like him... they are so loyal yet so playful!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Bit OT, sorry..
*This thread's totally cheered me up today,* it's great to see pics of everyone's beautiful n well-loved pets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Makes me want more animals... i couldn't have a cat because of my babies -gerbils- it just seems too unfair to try to keep a cat from looking at small rodents, goes against their nature. And we don't have a separate room we could put the gerbils in.
I'd also kinda like to keep reptiles, snakes or spiders... but i can't really, because i'm vegetarian so i couldn't bear to feed live crickets or pinky mice to anything and i'd get too attached to the live 'food'.. my partner is arachnophobic too, so spiders are definitely out. Maybe reptiles in the future?? But he'd have to feed them!
I'm mainly a small animals person... i always want more rodents!! Rats and degus at some point. And i always have to be dragged away from the gerbils at pet shops... I know i have no room for any more rodents!

Edit: Calhoune, your degu has totally made my day!


----------



## Jayme Queen Bee (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*





My adorable puppy Doyle!


----------



## sass000 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Attachment 5115

Our dogs Freedom & Jersey


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






Those cats are insanely beautiful!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my fat little pug, her name is Sushi


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

And another one, because I accidently posted that last one too quick


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I actually have a bangel too (the ones quotes above) but mine is more grey (ive never seen them red like that before, thats very different and very cute!) he is only half tho, he is half siamese. I know for the full breed ones around here they are about $1400, where our little guy was only $170. anywho his name is Binx


----------



## Distinque (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

YouTube - Meet the newest addition!

Made this video over the weekend to introduce the newest addition to the family! Her name is Juicy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry a couple of minutes till you get to see her. I was explaining what I was using in this video.


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi.* 

 
_I actually have a bangel too (the ones quotes above) but mine is more grey (ive never seen them red like that before, thats very different and very cute!) _

 
They're all so beautiful, i really want one!!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Awhhhhhhhhhhhhh....Everyone's fur babies are so cute.  I'll have to try and find a picture of my doggie so I can post it.

mreichert - I love dwarf hamsters.  I had one years ago they make such great pets.  So cute..


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is TWEEKS!
as a pup:





most recently:


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I don't want to make this thread depressing, but my beautiful cat Pyewackett died a fortnight ago. She was almost 15.

I'd like to post her picture as she'll always be loved and I'll always think of her as my dear little furry friend, even though she's gone.

This was her as a kitten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
_* I'm so deeply sorry about your beloved  Pyewackett. We certainly know how you feel. We feel the same way about our beloved GilesyCat.
I'm so glad you posted about her. 

Big HUGS sent to you ((((((((( **ritchieramone)))))))))*_


----------



## lilmisslainey (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Attachment 5145
This is my doggie Charlie Brown aka Chuck.  Hes 7 (49 human years!) but he has the spunk of a puppy...except when hes lounging in the sun patches.  He loves to eat! and howl.  Hes the love of my life!!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

thats my baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Attachment 5186
http://images32.fotki.com/v1102/free...jpg?1201933907


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I found these today and they made me laugh, this is my cats first Christmas -


----------



## BaybeShell (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Miss Sadie and I were looking at the pics. She saw Sushi and said, "Mommy, can we be on the pic page too? We're cute enuff." She gave me such a cute li'l grin that I *had* to agree. So we were getting ready for her pic, and she said we had to not smile cause we're "da girlz" (whatever that means. She's so weird but okay...) So here we are....


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaybeShell* 

 
_Miss Sadie and I were looking at the pics. She saw Sushi and said, "Mommy, can we be on the pic page too? We're cute enuff." She gave me such a cute li'l grin that I *had* to agree. So we were getting ready for her pic, and she said we had to not smile cause we're "da girlz" (whatever that means. She's so weird but okay...) So here we are....



_

 
_*Where is the adorable photo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

*Cathy (Kate Willow Isidora Taylor) & Jimmy & their Babies, born 2/26/08*






* Proud Daddy, Jimmy, (James Brian Morrison Taylor)*





* Next 2 Photos taken by hubby.
CF & one of the new Tangers, March 2008*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

*accidental double posting! sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     see below.   Thank You xxx CF*


----------



## bride2bejuly4th (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OliviaChristine* 

 
_Here are my babies, Simon and Daisy. 

Here they are hiking Angels Rest in Oregon. Theyre panting because theyre Houstonians, and arent used to the higher elevation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 











 a BOXERRRRRRRR awwwww hehe okay I'll show ya mine now....shes my pride and joy!!!!!


----------



## bride2bejuly4th (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*













Cheyenne, my 20month old fawn female boxer, taken from a woman who no longer wanted her....she was 5 months old when I got her and shes my baby




Blessed, one of my rescue dogs who has been adopted by a man in town and is THRIVING





And Dezil, my bouncy baby boy. hes 7 month old Dogo Argentino, heh was taken out of the animal shelter when it got shut down due to neglect and I fell in love when our Rescue went down there to get the other animals out....


----------



## kimmy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this chick has an attention span of like .08 seconds, so this is never easy.




she's finally growing into those giant bat ears of hers hah. cuteass.




this is the _only_ toy she'll play with. it's a stuffed lobster that makes bubbling sounds when you squeeze him.




and my little lady mid-hug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i just got her in december after we put my baby girl to sleep a few months earlier because she had cancer. most horrible thing ever. i was kind of shut off to this little chick when she came because i just missed my girl so much...but we just put our other dog (who we'd had for almost my entire life...srsly) to sleep yesterday, and this little dudette really made it alot easier. she's a pretty righteous chick.


----------



## grlygrlnyc (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's my doggie genie....she loves to pose for the camara!!!

Attachment 5365


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Heres My Kidz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chubba 2yrs & Chiquito 4yrs old.




Chiquito Bonito




Chubba Bubba




Me & Chubba aka Mr. Chubbz


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxArtisticOnexX* 

 
_Heres My Kidz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chubba 2yrs & Chiquito 4yrs old.







_

 
They look like they're in a photoshoot for an album cover!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

lizardprincesa - adorable kitties! omg!
kimmy - she's soooo prettty! 
artisticone- chubba is TOO cute lol


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_They look like they're in a photoshoot for an album cover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
lol..You know thats not even half of it. They both pose for me all the time.
They love the camera.


----------



## persephonewillo (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here are our kitties.  the kids named them both.  Summer (the grey and white one) and Snowball (the grey one).  but they usually go by the names PoePoe and Stumpy.







Summer hanging out between the sheets!  LOL:





this is Pop Rocks.  we had to give her up when we moved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she now lives with my best friend, her two kids, two other cats and 1 dog and is happy as can be there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and here is dear Burban.  we adopted her from the SPCA.  she lived with us for many many years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  she passed away last summer


----------



## miss_supra (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My tri-pod 










my fatty


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Awwww!! I love animals! They are so cute.

Here is my Riley. Hes a Yorkie. He is 3lbs and 10 months old.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh that is a piece of string on his tongue. Lol.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_lizardprincesa - adorable kitties! omg!
kimmy - she's soooo prettty! 
artisticone- chubba is TOO cute lol_

 
*Thank you! I have fallen in love &
 I think they'll be staying right here...*

*The kitties: Mommy, Daddy, & 3 little ones,*
*+ Hubby, little boy & I....   8 of us now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*we have grown! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Aww they are all so cute!! Here are my kitties Chloe and Bear...


----------



## tigerli17 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

delete


----------



## BaybeShell (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Where is the adorable photo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
That was weird....

Anyway.. Here's Sadie and me!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my kitteh, Ghost. 
I adopted him from PetSmart about a year ago. He's like two years and some change old.


----------



## Nymphetish (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Kipper:





Regis:





Vicki:


----------



## theblackqueen (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*







My pretty little bunny, Lily, and Me!
I tried to get a picture of my favorite little poodle but I look like a monkey in the two i have so maybe later


----------



## messhead (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Lily Lovemuffin is plastered up in here a couple pages back... BUT, we got a new pupper!

This is Timber:










We found him at a doggie rescue... He was taken back twice just because he is a big barker that tends to scare people. He turned out to be such a great dog and is soooo nice and gentle with his little sister! 

Here is Timber with his sister Lily:










Sorry for the picture overload... I just love my puppers!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (May 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I am way late on this!  Here's my heart and soul, Bella.  We adopted her in November-I fell in love the minute I saw her.  We THINK she's a lab/mastiff mix or lab/great dane.  Some would say pit, but I don't think so at all.  She's huge!  About 80 lbs now.  She's an amazing dog, though stubborn and doesn't want to listen always...she's so loyal, laid back, and loving.  I take her everywhere I go that I can, but it sucks since summer's coming up I don't even want to leave her in the car for 5 minutes alone.  She sleeps with the boyfriend and I every night and probably sleeps better than either of us!  She's a princess and knows it.  We would like to have a whole house full of dogs once we buy a house...and I have my heart set on a neopolitan mastiff.

I also have a leopard gecko-I need to take a pic of him.  And two beta fish-Zep and Mastabeta.






 Her in December while hiking in the mountains






 She loves these shades!  She's so hip lol!

*If we took her leash off, her neck would sag midway to the ground!  She has a foot or more of loose skin that dangles, you just can't see it here!


----------



## xxmoniquem (May 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is just 3/5ths of my babies!

This is Keno, my Pit Bull/German Shepard mix.








This is one of my three cats, Cami:








And this is Semper!











My other two animals don't like their picture taken. One is a mini Schnauzer named Lily. The other is a black long haired cat named Lola Bunny


----------



## Samantha Svava (May 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*













my lil bundle of lurvvvvvvvv 
xxxx


----------



## joozxklumzi (May 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is my pug kaui she's a goofball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








stuffy destroyer!





taking a bath!


----------



## Abbytabby (May 4, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Wow, everyone has such cute pets. I'm already the crazy cat lady
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































from top to bottom are Phoebe. We had the others and had decided on no more pets then on my birthday last year she came up to my BIL. She has an eye condition due to her previous owner not treating an injury. We looked for an owner and never found one.

Jethro. He was an orphan and had a terrible start. My aunt does cat rescues and found him and his brother (who didn't make it) lying with their mothers body. They were both terribly skinny. He still doesn't much care for people
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Giuseppe. He was a stray that I felt sorry for and started feeding, when we moved out of state we made him come too.

Goldie. We decided we wanted a dog so we'd have something to make noise if someone tried to come in (and boy does she ever. Even when it's someone she knows) So I went to the shelter. The second I looked at her I knew she was the one. Her eyes were so sad. We found out from her foster mom that she'd been dropped off in labor, had two puppies. They'd taken the pups from her the week before and that was her first day back at the shelter.

Girly. Another stray from our old house.

Toby. Got him when I worked in a trucking company. He was only a couple days old so I took off work for 3 weeks and bottle fed him. He'll be 12 this year and is still my baby and doesn't realize he's a cat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Finally Will. My aunt dropped him off with Jethro. He's a couple of weeks older (The pic of Jethro is old) but was also an orphan.

Whew, I have far too many


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Another crazy cat lady here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my gorgeous big tabby & white moggy boy Harvey; he's four now and I've had him since he was a teeny weeny baby.










My other little black & white man, Louis; he's three years old and part Siamese.  We've had him since he was 7 weeks old.










This is my little lady Gaia.  She's a one year old lilac tortie Oriental Shorthair, and completely nuts.










I'm hoping OH is going to let me have another little Siamese or Oriental in the near future too.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

meet Amelia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 5713


----------



## panther27 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madame_Gaia* 

 
_Another crazy cat lady here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my gorgeous big tabby & white moggy boy Harvey; he's four now and I've had him since he was a teeny weeny baby.










My other little black & white man, Louis; he's three years old and part Siamese. We've had him since he was 7 weeks old.










This is my little lady Gaia. She's a one year old lilac tortie Oriental Shorthair, and completely nuts.










I'm hoping OH is going to let me have another little Siamese or Oriental in the near future too._

 
Wow they are beautiful!!And Louis your black and white cat,looks exactly like my cat Sneakers.I gasped when I saw him-she has the same stripe on her nose,everything.


----------



## Madame_Gaia (May 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Wow they are beautiful!!And Louis your black and white cat,looks exactly like my cat Sneakers.I gasped when I saw him-she has the same stripe on her nose,everything._

 
Thanks!  I do adore 'em.  Have you got a pic of Sneakers?  I'd love to see her


----------



## xiahe (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*


This is actually my boyfriend's dog but I consider her mine, too lol...her name is Keiko!  she's a husky - german shepherd - wolf mix and she's super adorable!  she's old, tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - about 12 years, *and* she's diabetic *and* she's practically blind *and* she can't walk all that well.  but she looks so happy in this picture!


----------



## Traversant (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

LOVE this thread!!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

*I ~Love~ everybody's photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So Much LOVE we share with our furry sweeties don't we? 
I can't imagine Life without kitties.*

*Cathy & Jimmy's Love Children have grown! They're almost 12 weeks old.*
*We may be waving bye-bye to 2 of them, as people at my hubby's job want them & we have so much going on at once here...& then again, when I was giving Freddie Brian his belly rubs Tonite, my Heart was so Full....
They may all be staying, after all.

Cathy & Jimmy, the parents of the 3 kittens, below,
 will always live with us...

& Every kitty with whom i've ever shared Love, will be Forever in my Heart.
**~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Freddie Brian has grown into his ears now, btw.
the 1st photo was taken in April, I think. *

*Freddie Brian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Creamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, & Mini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





















*Love, CherylFaith *​


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Bayley!








Ellie (My boyfriend and I adopted her for a day, but since her and Bayley didn't get along we gave her to his friend)








Coco! She was my baby, but now lives with my parents.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Just had to show off this pic of my baby Chewy...OK, he's 5, but he's still my baby!


----------



## lainz (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is oscar. he used to be white, but he rolled around in the dirt at the dog park...so now he is beige.






(i bathed him right after this picture...but he is not completely white anymore. thankfully...i have a violet based shampoo meant to remove stains from fur.)


----------



## TDoll (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






This is my baby, Scooter! He is a Yorkie and is almost 2 years old.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

He is so cute!


----------



## jetplanesex (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_These are my birdies.
This is my Jenday Conure, Cosmo wrestling an alligator(plastic of course!) This is when he was really young and he was still really green.
Attachment 4896
This is Cosmo and my bfs parents Border Collie Elly Mae (I want her to be my dog) He isnt scared at all of the things that could possibly hurt him(even though Elly is really good with birds) but you should hear him freak out over things like brooms or leaves!
Attachment 4898
This is my Alexandrine Parakeet, Da Vinci, I wish it was better picture because his tail is over a foot long!
Attachment 4899
This is my Senegal Parrot, Sterling, stealing popcorn and my boyfriend in the background
Attachment 4900
And this is Chase, Cosmo and my Cockatiel, Luna.
Attachment 4901

We have 2 budgies as well but I couldnt find any pics of them. My house sounds like a rainforest!_

 
I had a Sun Conure when I was growing up and she was the coolest bird EVER. We named her Gumby cause when she was a baby she was allll green


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






This is my baby boy Max. Such a little rascal but sooooo cute!


----------



## violet14 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_Everyone else is doing it... I am too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my baby, Lily Lovemuffin. (She's a silver dapple dachshund.)

She sleeps under the covers like this....








_

 
I think its a dachshund thing to sleep under the covers like that....mine does too!! so cute. I love dapples especially the silver ones.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Just had to show off this pic of my baby Chewy...OK, he's 5, but he's still my baby!




_

 
I love, love this picture! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It makes me smile!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madame_Gaia* 

 
_Another crazy cat lady here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my gorgeous big tabby & white moggy boy Harvey; he's four now and I've had him since he was a teeny weeny baby.










My other little black & white man, Louis; he's three years old and part Siamese. We've had him since he was 7 weeks old.










This is my little lady Gaia. She's a one year old lilac tortie Oriental Shorthair, and completely nuts.










I'm hoping OH is going to let me have another little Siamese or Oriental in the near future too._

 
My friend has 23 Siamese cats and he can tell them all apart, but they all look the same to me ---till they talk. I love cats! All I can have in my apartment is the gigantic roaches that fly and termites that my building also supplies us with so generously.  Sometimes we get black widows, its the closest thing to furry pets we can have.


----------



## concertina (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my Italian Greyhound, Tremont...

He's full grown, 3.5 years old and 13 pounds! He loves to cuddle and wants nothing more than to be in your lap at all times...and for you to share your french fries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I loves him!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_This is my Italian Greyhound, Tremont...

He's full grown, 3.5 years old and 13 pounds! He loves to cuddle and wants nothing more than to be in your lap at all times...and for you to share your french fries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I loves him!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
I love greyhounds and he is adorable!


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I don't have any cats, but I have a dog called Macey and two rats called Ralph and Clancy!

This is Macey with a blanket wrapped round her haha. She's a bernese mountain dog. 






We used to have two, but Phoebe (on the left) died suddenly last July. But this is Phoebe and Macey having wissys (kissys)! hehe.






And this is Ralph and Clancy my rats (and my boyfriend!). This picture was the day we got them, they were so tiny and crazy! Ralph is the black and white one of his shoulder, and Clancy is the one he's holding!






And this picture is of them spooning in their hammock! hahah.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_I love greyhounds and he is adorable!_

 
Me too! aw he's so cute i could eat him! ^__^

Hmm should get round to posting a pic of my beloved


----------



## woodbean81 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is Miss Daisy Duke


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

i think he looks handsome right here, so i have to post it. he's loosing his fur, he's missing a fang, he's got a notch in one of his ears and a scar on one of his eyes, but he's still my favourite thing in the world. <3


----------



## pepe (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I thought I would also share some animal love. This is my netherland agouti dwarf rabbit and this is her actual adult size. Her name is Tapka, which in english would transalate into little paw, since she has the cutest tiny paws.

One of the pics is a Easter greeting that I had sent to all my friends. I think she looks so damn cute with a glowy heart as a nose.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 16, 2008)

*Quite the...*

Happy dog. This is Teddy, chillin' in the backyard,


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

awww! so cute!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

Adorable!  Is this a new dog?  If so, congrats!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Adorable! Is this a new dog? If so, congrats!_

 
No. He's almost 2 and just one of the sweetest dogs I've ever known.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

Cute!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

He's gorgeous! he looks so soft! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

Aww, adorable!  I could watch animals to stuff all day long!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

cute!!!


----------



## frocher (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

He is so cute, I love his face.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Quite the...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCuppyCakes* 

 
_Happy dog. This is Teddy, chillin' in the backyard,












_

 
*Teddy is precious, MsCuppyCakes! He radiates joy, even in a photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## NatalieMT (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I found this picture the other day of when I was caring for some baby guinea pigs -






They were so adorable!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 

 
_Besides my love of makeup, i looooove my kitty.  Lets see some pictures of your beloved pets.  

This is jeff, and yes i like to dress him up.  does he like it?, not so much.  hahaha














_

 
Awww that's TOO cute!!!!

I love my putty tats too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Adorable! thanks for sharing....


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My two adorable cats - Beano (the ginger one) and Ellie, the little black and white munchkin! (she is SO cute! she even has FIVE toes LOL)


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is Luna!

Attachment 5993





I wanted to add the picture of the kitties but the upload kept failing


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_Here is Luna!

Attachment 5993





I wanted to add the picture of the kitties but the upload kept failing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had others to put in, but it failed.

Cute doggie though!!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I ~Love~ everybody's photos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So Much LOVE we share with our furry sweeties don't we? 
I can't imagine Life without kitties.*

*Cathy & Jimmy's Love Children have grown! They're almost 12 weeks old.*
*We may be waving bye-bye to 2 of them, as people at my hubby's job want them & we have so much going on at once here...& then again, when I was giving Freddie Brian his belly rubs Tonite, my Heart was so Full....
They may all be staying, after all.

Cathy & Jimmy, the parents of the 3 kittens, below,
 will always live with us...

& Every kitty with whom i've ever shared Love, will be Forever in my Heart.
**~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Freddie Brian has grown into his ears now, btw.
the 1st photo was taken in April, I think. *

*Freddie Brian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Creamy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, & Mini 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*





















*Love, CherylFaith *​_

 
*Awwwwwwww*!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_So_ darn cute!!!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Madame_Gaia* 

 
_Another crazy cat lady here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my gorgeous big tabby & white moggy boy Harvey; he's four now and I've had him since he was a teeny weeny baby.










My other little black & white man, Louis; he's three years old and part Siamese.  We've had him since he was 7 weeks old.










This is my little lady Gaia.  She's a one year old lilac tortie Oriental Shorthair, and completely nuts.










I'm hoping OH is going to let me have another little Siamese or Oriental in the near future too._

 
Beautiful cats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'd love to have a Burmese one day in the future.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I am the *ULTIMATE* crazy cat lady lol.  6 ragdolls in the house! I love love loveeeee animals... these are just a few of my pets! I also have another boxer, 2 appaloosas (horses) and a flame point ragdoll who didnt want her picture taken.  





Tia cuddling with baby Jimmy Choo





My raggie TINKERBELL.... grumpiest cat ever! Shes like that black cat on the Girls Next Door thats always swatting everything...





My cutest raggie ROXY.... she goes to cat shows! 





Smokey and Tia... they used to be lovers... but then he got neutured.  Now they are BFF!! 





My rooms getting renovated right now so i sleep in the cat's bed... Not much room for me haha





The feeding frenzy!!!!! 






One of my boxers Daisy Duke!!!!!

thanks for looking!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*









 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I am the *ULTIMATE* crazy cat lady lol.  6 ragdolls in the house! I love love loveeeee animals... these are just a few of my pets! I also have another boxer, 2 appaloosas (horses) and a flame point ragdoll who didnt want her picture taken.  





Tia cuddling with baby Jimmy Choo





My raggie TINKERBELL.... grumpiest cat ever! Shes like that black cat on the Girls Next Door thats always swatting everything...





My cutest raggie ROXY.... she goes to cat shows! 





Smokey and Tia... they used to be lovers... but then he got neutured.  Now they are BFF!! 





My rooms getting renovated right now so i sleep in the cat's bed... Not much room for me haha





The feeding frenzy!!!!! 






One of my boxers Daisy Duke!!!!!

thanks for looking!_

 





 They are SO cute!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cats, and all animals, I'm SO jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW - is that a ferret you have in your avatar?? (I love them too) but it may be my eyesight isn't quite right!!? LOL


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_My two adorable cats - Beano (the ginger one) and Ellie, the little black and white munchkin! (she is SO cute! she even has FIVE toes LOL)_

 
*Precioso! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   We have *all* ginger kitties now, (altho Creamy became so-named due to the fact that she came out more cream-colored, 
but with similar markings.)

we call our "ginger" kitties "Tangers" lol
*
*Your  5-toed  Ellie  reminds me of
 our  late beloved GilesyCat (Giles Elton Taylor)...
Oh, how we miss  him...*

*your kitties are beautiful! Thanks for  sharing!  xxxcherylFaith *​


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

They're just all so adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's Tyson my lil terror haha


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*Precioso! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   We have *all* ginger kitties now, (altho Creamy became so-named due to the fact that she came out more cream-colored, 
but with similar markings.)

we call our "ginger" kitties "Tangers" lol
*
*Your  5-toed  Ellie  reminds me of
 our  late beloved GilesyCat (Giles Elton Taylor)...
Oh, how we miss  him...*

*your kitties are beautiful! Thanks for  sharing!  xxxcherylFaith *​_

 





 They are characters aren't they!
Don't you find ginger ones are extra sneaky!? LOL


I know what you mean about missing one when they've gone... it's heartbreaking.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I just had to post another one!!

This was my first ever cat, Arthur. I loved him so much, he had such a lovely personality...
He was 12 years old and I had him since he was 5 months old.

He developed arthritis and one night he never came home.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It still breaks my heart to think about it, even now.

The other is Ellie when she was ickle (check out those brows and thumbs!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the old ginger maniac - Beano, basking in the sunshine!.


And lastly my hubby's, parent's dog, Rab (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) in his funky beanie hat!  LOL


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_













 They are SO cute!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cats, and all animals, I'm SO jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW - is that a ferret you have in your avatar?? (I love them too) but it may be my eyesight isn't quite right!!? LOL_

 

Yes.. thats a ferret!! Sadly not mine though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its my friends.... my mom wont let me have a ferret! She says they smell bad but I want one soooooo badly!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *violet14* 

 
_I think its a dachshund thing to sleep under the covers like that....mine does too!! so cute. I love dapples especially the silver ones._

 
WHAAAAAAAAAT A CUTIE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wanna snog him  .... so sweet! He´s so green


----------



## revinn (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's my evil little muffin, Ty.

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/m...60505_6263.jpg

We can home to find him with the trash can lid stuck on his head. Loser.

One more:

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/m...69862_6187.jpg

And one of my friend's dog, Bosco (I like to think he's mine).

http://s296.photobucket.com/albums/m...70124_4327.jpg


Ty is a mutt, I believe a maltese/sheltie mix, and Bosco is a schaunzer/toy poodle mix.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Yes.. thats a ferret!! Sadly not mine though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its my friends.... my mom wont let me have a ferret! She says they smell bad but I want one soooooo badly!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




I love ferrets too! they are SO cute.
I did Animal Care at college, and believe your mom, they *truly* stink!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But their cute appeal makes up for it I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or just try holding your breath....


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_




I love ferrets too! they are SO cute.
I did Animal Care at college, and believe your mom, they *truly* stink!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But their cute appeal makes up for it I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or just try holding your breath.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My friend has ferret perfume for hers haha.. pina colada! My mom still wont budge tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well,,, maybe when i get my own place....


----------



## concertina (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

They *can* 'de-stink' a ferret by removing the gland from their bodies that creates the smell. They still smell a little after that, but not much. Also, they make a powder you put in their food that can take away most of the smell, as well.


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_My friend has ferret perfume for hers haha.. pina colada! My mom still wont budge tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well,,, maybe when i get my own place...._

 




A pina colado scented ferret.... Now there's a _nifty_ idea! LOL


If I didn't have 2 cats, 4 fish and a husband, I'd have a couple of smelly ferrets too!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_They *can* 'de-stink' a ferret by removing the gland from their bodies that creates the smell. They still smell a little after that, but not much. Also, they make a powder you put in their food that can take away most of the smell, as well._

 

De-stinking ferrets... I read they can do the same to skunks!? (someone kept one as a pet and had it de-stunk) LOL


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Thats my sweet little doggy... her name is Sina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...and thats sina with my bird... lol... my doggy hate it with the bird on the same picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<3


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh the ferret was de-skunked.... still VERY smelly tho! haha


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Oh the ferret was de-skunked.... still VERY smelly tho! haha_


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_Thats my sweet little doggy... her name is Sina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











...and thats sina with my bird... lol... my doggy hate it with the bird on the same picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









<3_

 
Awww, cutie....
I had a Jack Russell years ago... lovely natured dog


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






This is a picture of my darling boy Coach sunning himself yesterday in the beautiful Seattle weather!  





And another one!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





This is a picture of my darling boy Coach sunning himself yesterday in the beautiful Seattle weather! 





And another one!_

 
Well someone looks relaxed..lol


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I guess she doesnt like the elephant hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLLLL

MISHA







Not amused..........


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Sabian:









Grave Digger:








Buddy:


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Well someone looks relaxed..lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks for sharing! I could look at cute animal pics all day LOL


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_I guess she doesnt like the elephant hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLLLL

MISHA







Not amused..........








_

 





 I love the elephant look!! Ha ha....
Cats just give you that "don't mess with me, I am NOT amused look"... whereas dogs don't care! lol


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BarrelOfDonkeys* 

 
_Sabian:









Grave Digger:








Buddy:



_

 
Awww, cutie pies!


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

misty


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_They *can* 'de-stink' a ferret by removing the gland from their bodies that creates the smell._

 





*I'd rather prefer not to have one as a pet.
*

 Quote:

  ... Also, they make a powder you put in their food that can take away most of the smell, as well.  
 
*That's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they like the taste, too lol*


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_





 ...
Cats just give you that "don't mess with me, I am NOT amused look"... whereas dogs don't care! lol_

 
*that is soooo True 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_




I love ferrets too! they are SO cute.
I did Animal Care at college, and believe your mom, they *truly* stink!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But their cute appeal makes up for it I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Or just try holding your breath.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I learned how to breathe through my mouth a long time ago, probably because of allergy congestion. This skill really came in handy once my little son was born, & I utilize it every Day in this house, now home to 5 kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL*

*Oh! why is it 2 of them refuse to learn to use their litterboxes, which are kept up each Day? Unpleasant! What to do?! meow!*​


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

here is my baby Diesel


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lizardprincesa* 

 
_*I learned how to breathe through my mouth a long time ago, probably because of allergy congestion. This skill really came in handy once my little son was born, & I utilize it every Day in this house, now home to 5 kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL*

*Oh! why is it 2 of them refuse to learn to use their litterboxes, which are kept up each Day? Unpleasant! What to do?! meow!*​_

 
A very handy skill when you need it! lol (babies and litterboxes - ewww)
Cute but stinky!!

I had the same problem with my cat when it was a kitten... try moving it to where it is "doing it"...


----------



## Traversant (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

More of Bingo


----------



## Smiles7 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traversant* 

 
_More of Bingo 









_

 
OMGOSH!  THAT'S A BEAUTIFUL CAT!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Traversant* 

 
_More of Bingo 









_

 
Adorable!
They make you go all slushy inside


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My cat has this crazy infatuation with my shoes. Not my husbands shoes, just mine.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

ok here are my two kitties...





the black and white one is annie and the one trying to drink from the tap is dylan!





silly dylan!





whore annie!





dylan's eyes look weird here but they are actually bright blue eyes.





peri peri annie!


----------



## feeltherain (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

First post, thought i'd show off my loves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is Roxane. She's two years old now, I love her to death. 





Sleeping in the back is Sylvester, he was young there, I should take a more recent pic. He's really big&fluffy now. Looking at the camera is Tweek, my sister's cat.





they're lovers.


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_My cat has this crazy infatuation with my shoes. Not my husbands shoes, just mine.









_

 
Weird! so does mine - but he prefers my slippers!! lol


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Oh dear - someone is NOT amused.... lol, And I can't blame her (I had it on her the wrong way!!) DOH!






Well, it _was_ Christmas after all. (it says Santa Paws)  










And these two have a real love/hate relationship goin' on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Awwww


----------



## duckduck (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feeltherain* 

 
_ 




they're lovers._

 
Oh god - that is one of the best pics I've seen in a while! "I WILL clean you!!!!" LOL!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my lil man, clayton. he's an african grey parrott


----------



## pichima (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Hi all!

this is Ninu , my 6-year-old Yorkie

^^

he hates posing , so the best I could get of him was this! hahah


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I think my cat hates me


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

LOL - that is one seriously pi**ed off cat!! 

The things they put up with....


----------



## static_universe (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is me and my girlfriend's kitty, Stormy. 






He's only four weeks old and still in Mississippi with my girlfriend and his mommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her little sister's kitten had kittens (which I am so insanely pissed off that she hasn't gotten either of her cats fixed and then they both wind up pregnant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and instead of taking them all to the shelter, we are rescuing him from going. So hopefully I get to meet him in a month and then they both move up here. 

And this is my parent's golden retriever, Sandy. 






She's 9, and there she is with all her goopy eye boogers. I love my dog!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

this is my cat Monserat
that's why i have this nick


----------



## User93 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Thats my granda's cat. Actually he was our cat, but well, when we were moving my grandma loved him so much that he left him with her, its still 10 minutes walk to their place. He is suuuperfat, and omg lazy. If the is cruising through the corridor and you push him so he falls he would stay laying like that for 10 mins LOL. Whatever you do with him, he couldnt care less.
He is adorable, plus he would sell his sould for olives. whenever he gets one acts like he is high or drunk, rolling on the floor.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

he looks as same as my cat


----------



## Monsy (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_My cat has this crazy infatuation with my shoes. Not my husbands shoes, just mine.




_

 
My cat sleeps only on my husband's shoes


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 19, 2008)

*Our New Puppy!*

Hi Everyone!  After losing our 15 year old Golden Retriever Snicker this past October to cancer my family decided this summer that we were going to get a new puppy.  We had our hearts set on getting a girl Golden (like Snicker) but after spending a lot time with the litter of 10 Goldens we decided on a boy.  

His name is Ole (o-lee).  My mom is 100% Norwegian and Ole is a family name.  Ole is now 9 weeks old.  I hope that you all enjoy the pictures and thanks for looking!  I just had to share his cuteness!










Everytime he sleeps or lies down he needs to have his back legs out.  Too cute!

Thanks again for looking at our new boy!


----------



## franimal (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

how sweet and adorable! I wish I had a cute little puppy


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

oy vey I love the laying with the paws stretched out. My dogs do that, I love it!! 

So cute! I loveeeee puppies!! (except for the bathroom training :S)


----------



## damsel (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

omg! he is too cute. i love it!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Yaaay! What an adorable dog Katie!
Enjoy your new addition to the family!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

congrats on the new edition to your family!
He is cutness all over ! i love puppies.


----------



## jetplanesex (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Oh my gosh.. he's so adorable! I LOVE goldens.. they're too cute when they're puppies!


----------



## TDoll (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He is soooo cute! I love Goldens!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Awww! Katie he is sooo cute!!! Can I take him home? lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had a Sugar Glider named Ole.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thanks everyone!  Ole says thanks too!  I think that he is going to be a wonderful dog!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

What a beautiful fur angel!  That baby's fur looks so soft.


----------



## Jot (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

such a cutie xx


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Love him! So cute


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

What a sweetheart!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He is adorable! like a lil fuzzy fur-ball lol I'm sure he's gonna start chewing thorugh your house in no time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to hear about snicker


----------



## Susanne (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

So cute!


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He's so lush! Congratulations on the new addition to the family!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

aww!! He looks so cuddly!


----------



## susu (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

sweeeet.. i've got a labrador retriever... he looked like this when he was small. he was the devil himself :-D


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

omgggg so adorable!!! 

&& my puppy lays down like that too!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

oohh I just LOVVEE goldens!!!!!

We have a 9 year old golden and shes so sweet
they are great dogs. 
enjoy your little one!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

he is too cute!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thank you everyone!


----------



## nikki (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He's really cute!!!  Puppies are so much fun!


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

awww, I want him!  I love Goldens!  They're my favorite breed!  So cute, I could just snuggle him to death!


----------



## frocher (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Ole is to cute for words!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Omg he looks soooooooo cuddly! My dog sleeps stretched out like a rabbit too! What does the fat cat think of him??


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

awwwww.. he is such a cutie


----------



## katina (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

awwww so adorable


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He is so cute


----------



## user79 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

I could eat him alive he's too cute! Look at his fuzzy hair!! Awwwwwwwww


----------



## crystalado (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Sweetie Maxwell and My Hubby...looking all cute!


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

oh my god, cutest thing ever!!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Tooooooo cute!  I love puppies!!  Have fun and enjoy him while he's small cuz big dogs like Goldens grow up fast!  Congrats!!


----------



## Dommie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

OMG Ole is sooooo adorable. You gave Snicker a wonderful long life and my wishes are the same for Ole. My #1 dog was my golden girl "Mardi Gras" she lived to be 15 1/2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Good luck


----------



## Dommie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Oh I forgot...I've heard that it's a sign of good stong hips when they lay like that


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thanks everyone!  The cat and the dog are finally learning to get along!


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Awww he's so cute. I just want to hug him & give him kisses. I just want to snuggle with him.

When my doggies are tired, they have their back legs behind them too. It's so cute.


----------



## trammie (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He is toooo cute! I love puppies, arent they sooo adorable? Its so hard to get mad at them! ehee


----------



## trammie (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Baby Toby!!!! I love this lil stinkerr

Him as a baby (6-8 weeks I believe)














Him NOW. lol










He likes to sleep in the silliest positions hehehe


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 25, 2008)

*UPDATED  !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]] ~~Updated PICS 8/26*

Today has been exactly 9 months since my cat, Nibbles (9yrs old) passed away from Renal Disease. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had him since he was 6wks old.











My boyfriend and I have been wanting to get another cat and we decided we wanted 2 kittens.

Soooo... last night we stopped into Petsmart and found these bundles of love!! They are 2 twin brothers from the same litter... 8wks old.

We haven't thought of names yet but I call the one with the cute little mustache, "Little El Guapo" from the movie, "Three Amigos!" lol
Let me know if you have any name suggestions?





This was taken in the check out line buying their food & litter.






Their first steps out of the cage in their new home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Drinking some water together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Playing in the cute little box we bought them.





Such rambunctious little bundles...










He is already attached to me... it's so damn cute!!






Playful brothers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My boyfriend turned on the TV and he sat in amazement!





Such a little ham for the camera!!





Playing with feathers!!





Awwwe!





He just loves me!!




My little guapo friend






*UPDATE: AUGUST 26, 2008* -- 12 weeks old

We finally named them!! *Maverick & Goose* lol
They chase each other around around the house like wild horses!!!... so one day I was just cracking a joke with Donny (my boyfriend) and said "They are like little fighter pilots! Like Maverick & Goose from Top Gun!" So we decided to name them Maverick & Goose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Goose had a mustache in the movie so we of course had to name the kittie with the little mustache, Goose!  They are wonderful!!


We had to bring the kitties to the vet about 2wks of having them. They had kennel cough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and one kitty had ring worm, Maverick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So we had to give them antibiotics and put anti-fungal cream on Mavericks ear...
Here is a pic of them on the way to the vet...





Here the beautiful brothers are sleeping together  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Donny bought from Petsmart this huge play thing. It has rope around a pole so they can climb up and a little carpet house on the very top. They LOVE it!!! They chase eachother up and down this thing all day long! 
Here are some pics...





















And SOMEBODY found the toilet paper!!!!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

They are so cute.  Thanks for posting pictures because they made me smile.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

sooo adorable!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Sooo cute!! WANT!!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

awww how cute are you kittens! they are so addorable!!

congratulations on the new edition to your family =)


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

wow look at their beautiful eyes!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Aww! They are adorable!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

OMG, soooo cute! You just made my night with all of these adorable kitten pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, kudos to you, I think it's really really sweet & compassionate that you guys took the twin brothers. Most people would just take one, but awww I can see why you wouldn't want to split them up, they are adorable!


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: I want a cat!*

Why would you want a _cat_?


















































OH COME ON HOW CAN HE DENY ONE OF THESE CUTE FURBALLS?! (don't mind kiki, she hadn't had her brushing yet that day)


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Love the kitties!  They are soooo cute & so lucky they get to stay together!  As for names, the first one that popped into my head was Cookies & Cream


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 

 
_im not the op but they are bengals, I know they are rather expensive but if you do a search im sure youd be able to find out more_

 
what's the price of these cats?


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: I want a cat!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Oh, that Kiki is so beautiful.  I am in love!_

 
Well since I don't mind sharing pictures of Ms. KittyKiki (since I finally have some!) here's another.






No I am not hijacking threads, I'm providing "research material" for the OP to review!


----------



## Janice (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I went ahead and moved my posts cause I'm not a threadjacker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So since we're here, here's more of my crew!

Skeletor the Chihuahua






Nissa (knee sa) the newest addition to the crew, she's a westie






Need to take pictures of Leeloo and Magnus and the birds and I'll be all caught up.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*










Oh, please do not hesitate to provide any additional "research material" on Kiki as it becomes available. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kiki!​


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Soooooooo cute love the one with the mustache!


----------



## user79 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

They look cute, have fun with your new pets! I'm just sad you bought them at a pet store.


----------



## nikki (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

OMG---They are so cute!!  I wish I could have some kitties---but the hubbie is allergic :-(


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_They look cute, have fun with your new pets! I'm just sad you bought them at a pet store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The Petsmart by us doesn't sell them. The Humane Society (Adoption agency in my area) brings them to the store and you can adopt kitties at Petsmart. We had to either pay cash or write a check to the adoption agency. I don't believe any proceeds go to Petsmart. Because they are the same price if you adopt them at their shelter.

Thanks for all the comments everyone! I love them!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   My little mustache friend has been very attached to me, its so cute. THe other one is attached to my boyfriend..lol


----------



## xquizite (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

omg! they are adorable! your so lucky!! this just makes my heart melt & i wish i werent allergic


----------



## almmaaa (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Omg they are adorable!!!! I sooo wish I could have 1 cat or 2 LOL but no one here wants one. They say 2 dogs is enough!!! Not for me!!! Well on with your kitties!!! I want to thank you for getting them and giving them such a nice home. When you said moustache I was like mustache where??? but them I say what you were talking about and I think it matches him well please update us with pics and progress so I can atleast enjoy your little bundles of joy!!!!


----------



## user79 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_The Petsmart by us doesn't sell them. The Humane Society (Adoption agency in my area) brings them to the store and you can adopt kitties at Petsmart. We had to either pay cash or write a check to the adoption agency. I don't believe any proceeds go to Petsmart. Because they are the same price if you adopt them at their shelter._

 
That's a great idea! All good then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just hate pet-mills that supply pets to petstores. That way is much better.


----------



## armi (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my long-haired chihuahua, Nesta.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






This thread is love!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

 




The feeding frenzy!!!!! 

 
LOL this is the best picture I have ever seen... I think I'm destined to be a crazy cat lady cause ever since i was a child I always wished i could have a whole pile of cats like this lol...


----------



## Kitt3n (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my kitty, her name is Skitty. She is 6 years olds. 






Sometimes I find her sleeping in the oddest places.


----------



## EllieFerris (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_the little man who stole my heart.. Doogal

*as a baby:*

















_

 
LOVE LOVE LOVE Westies - they are one of the greatest breeds! Kisses to your fur-son from me!


----------



## laneyyy (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here is my little lovie, Abi! She is a 9 year old Chihuahua...

Poor baby is getting so old... =[


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

makes me want kitties.  too bad Im so damn allergic to them!

I think the mustached one looks like a "Pierre" lol


----------



## armi (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Aww, they're so cute. Pics made me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would definitely name the one with the mustache to "The Godfather" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He reminds me of that movie!


----------



## kyustman (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

aww they are so adorable!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Adorableeeeeeeeee!!! One has mustache... looks like "French mustache".. name him Frankie


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Those are some cute kittens!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

They are ADORABLE. Kitties are so mischievious (sp) I wish i wasnt allergic....they are just toooooooooooooo cute. Congratulations


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

aww i love cats there so cute and im sorry about your cat nibbles


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

they are so cute


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

so cute!!! makes me want to have another kitten


----------



## RaynelleM (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

omg they are so adorable!!!! ... now i really want to get my two cats a new baby brother or sister!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

awww he's so cute ...


----------



## Patricia (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

love them!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

your kitties are SOSO cute!! They remind me of my cat when she was a little baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry to hear about nibbles though!


----------



## duckduck (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_The Petsmart by us doesn't sell them. The Humane Society (Adoption agency in my area) brings them to the store and you can adopt kitties at Petsmart._

 
Squeeeeeee! So cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, yay for adopting! Your pics make me wanna adopt another one


----------



## duckduck (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Thanks everyone!  The cat and the dog are finally learning to get along! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhh boy, that should be fun! I hope they get to be good friends - I always love seeing dogs and cats sleep together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I am totally demanding more pics! These are tooo cute!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

cute!! my dog lays with his hind legs sticking out sometimes too.. I call it "froggy legs"


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

I will put some more pictures of him on soon!  I think that I have taken about a million pics of him!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks everyone for all of the nice things you have said about Ole!


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

I want to kiss him on the nose.  I love him so much.


----------



## susannef (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Oh my god! I'm more of a cat person, but he is sooooo cute! Look at his little legs!!! Too adorable!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thanks!  He does have really thick legs!  I think that he is going to be a really strong dog.


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

so cuuute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 reminds me of my dog when she was younger, now she's an old fart (16 years old!!)


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

:O

He's so cute!


----------



## milk_tea (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

CUTE! congrats


----------



## HoneyLicious (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

when i saw the one with the moustache, it just cracks me up!!! such beautiful kitties you've got!!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

_*c**lwkerric, Congratulations on your sweet little guys, and you needn't defend where they came from, even if their birth origins had been different. *_
_*The important Event is that you've discovered each other!!!*_

_* They are so beautiful! They remind me of our GilesyCat who came with us from a little town in England. He passed away June 1 2007.*_
_* My Heartfelt condolences on sweet Nibbles. I know how you feel. *_

_* I love the name, "El Guapo," and soo "guapo,"  are they both!! have you decided on a name yet for the other little boy?*_

_*














  1 Heart for you, 1 Heart for Nibbles, 1 for each new little one, & thanx to your boyfriend, as well. (Maybe I'm inappropriate if I send a him a big red Heart) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

_* Your photos made my Night. Thanks for sharing with us! xxxxxxxxCherylFaith*_​


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Oh this is just too adorable!! <3 Kittens got a great home with lots of love. I'm so sorry about your beloved cat that passed away /hug

Heehee you made me fantasize now, because my hun said we'll get a couple of kittens too when we move to our own place... have loads of purrs and fun


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

WARNING: *PIC HEAVY POST*






This is my beloved kitty-kat Pumpkin, born on 1st of May in 2003 (she was 5 this year and got a new litter box as a bday prezzie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
Her mum was a brown domestic short-hair cat and her dad was a Black Maine Coon stud from 2 houses away. You can easily tell after whom she got her looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, she's my sunshine and my little devil but I love her unconditionally. 

*Posing...*





*I always help with the bedding...*




*
I love to play in bags...*





*And hide behind the daffodils*





*I don't mind concrete ground*





*nor high places*





*I like to groom this white cat but she never talks back!*





*Posing is what i do best...*




*
But i also help in the garden*




*
I've only recently discovered mice don't grow on trees*





*but they don't come from the sink either*





*I like to have an afternoon nap*





*and the evening nap isn't that bad either*





*And if my owner is ill I will cuddle with her until she gets better*


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My baby, Rose.  She's a mini dachshund, 5 years old.















(sorry for the green, my webcam is messed up!)


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Ok here are some pics of my beloved animals. My cats live at home with my parents and my Yorkie lives with my brother now. My fiance and I have a pitbull but it stays with his parents. I HATE APARTMENT LIVING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fiance with our pitbull, Shockey:





My Yorkie, Lucy:





My baby Diesel:





My other baby, Baby:


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Moxy your cat is so sweet! She reminds me of my cat Baby!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that sweetness is just for posing...she's pretty smart actually. Knows how to silence my alarm clock and she knows the precise position of my bladder on which she jumps to in the morning so I have to run to the bathroom to pee lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always wanted an orange cat, how old is Diesel? My honey has 3 cats, i wish i had a camera with me to take pics of them.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I want all of your pets.


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, that sweetness is just for posing...she's pretty smart actually. Knows how to silence my alarm clock and she knows the precise position of my bladder on which she jumps to in the morning so I have to run to the bathroom to pee lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I always wanted an orange cat, how old is Diesel? My honey has 3 cats, i wish i had a camera with me to take pics of them._

 
Diesel is 13 in human years! He's actually an old cat but he is really really sweet. All he does is sleep and eat haha. He's fat and lazy, but he's one of the best cats ever.

That's awesome that your cat Pumpkin can silence your alarm clock!!


----------



## concertina (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I've been volunteering at the Austin Humane Society for a while now and decided to become a kitten foster mom since it's 'kitten season' in Austin. 

These are my little ones...for the next three weeks....
From L-R: Doc, Bashful, Happy





Playing with the feather, L-R: Happy, Doc, Bashful





Happy on his hind legs, Bashful watching the feather, Doc peaking from behind the toliet. 





If anyone in Austin is looking for a kitten, or cat, *please* contact the Austin Humane Society!!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

They are too adorable^^^^!And Moxy I love your cat,mine loveees to pose too,like she's saying,Yes,I know I'm beautiful lol


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Diesel is 13 in human years! He's actually an old cat but he is really really sweet. All he does is sleep and eat haha. He's fat and lazy, but he's one of the best cats ever.

That's awesome that your cat Pumpkin can silence your alarm clock!!_

 
Wow, grandpa Diesel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah he has a long way to go, cats live up to 20 years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yeah, pretty cool huh? I have to have my alarm on my mobile phone now as well hehe.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I've been volunteering at the Austin Humane Society for a while now and decided to become a kitten foster mom since it's 'kitten season' in Austin._

 
Wow, that is so nice of you! I'd love to be a volunteer kitty mum. How are you ever gonna give those back? They'll grow on you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_They are too adorable^^^^!And Moxy I love your cat,mine loveees to pose too,like she's saying,Yes,I know I'm beautiful lol_

 
Thank you! Hahaha they sure know how to pose don't they? I'm gonna start taking notes, will come in handy for my next FOTD


----------



## panther27 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Moxy,I heard of a cat that lived to be 39!That is so cool.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Adorable Concertina!  I wouldn't be able to give them back!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

39???? HOLY...CAT LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How cool is that? Having a pet companion for like half of your life?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

I know I would love that


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

concertina: those kittens are adorable!! i want one.


----------



## UyenNhii (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He's so cute! I think I'm crushing on him! ;P And such a good name! I'm Norwegien too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Well, my parents are Vietnamese, but I'm born and raised in Norway) Have you ever been here? =)


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thanks!  I have not been to Norway but I would love to.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially to see where my family came from.


----------



## lizardprincesa (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Adorableeeeeeeeee!!! One has mustache... looks like "French mustache".. name him Frankie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
*OMGoddess! Your comment is sooo cute...& true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Oh my gosh, they're so adorable!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*


----------



## Zantedge (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My kitty, Missy! RIP

(I didn't have a digital camera while I had my cat so I had to scan these, hence the crappy quality)






When she was young ... (I think this was taken before I was born! lol) 





She looks so dirty in this pic lol.







And my doggy, Mica! RIP also





On her pink blanket.





Aww She's so scruffy.


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*





i go downstairs one day to find he's just chillin on the computer chair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








got his wings trimmed so he was able to go outside.





reaching for everything.. lol


----------



## falsefiction (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*





this is milo.  i've had him for about 5 years and i he owns my heart.





and this is my newest little baby!  her name is ellie and we've had her for about a month!  total puppy love!


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Everyone's babies are too precious!

This is Roman (a Shih Tzu) on a very hot and lazy day!


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Congrats on your twins! They are adorable! And great job on giving them homes!!


----------



## Pinkcaviar (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

That is such a sweet face! 

Golden Retrievers get to me everytime and I would love to own one someday, but they shed a lot and I have family members who are allergic! I love how his backlegs stretches out when he lies down! 

Too CUTE! Please, send him tonnes of kisses from me! ;D


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

OMG! Your little Ole is an absolute doll! Golden Retrievers are such gorgeous dogs


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thanks everyone!


----------



## persephonewillo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

cuteness overload!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  they are adorable


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Before I even read your comments about his mustache I was thinking 'Adolf' in my head 

(and I mean that in the least offensive way possible!)


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

ahh he is so cute! i love those back legs, what a little ham!


----------



## BellaLeben (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

omg what a cutie!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Thanks everyone!  He is getting so much bigger so I am going to have to put up some updated pictures.


----------



## ch3rlyn (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

do post more of his pictures! he's such a cute boy. i like his name too!


----------



## hollyca (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

He is so cute! My Golden just turned 1 yesterday


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Oh oh, he is too cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

that has to be one of the cutest things ive ever seen! aww


----------



## nunu (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Awww soo cute!!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Awww....thanks everyone!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ole and I both appreciate it!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 20, 2008)

*My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

The other day I went out in the garage to feed my kitties, and there was a little tiny baby kitty hunkering over in the corner. Upon closer inspection I could tell that it had an eye infection in both of it's eyes and they were matted together. 

We have a couple of wild cats in the neighborhood that always has kitties every year, but we can't catch them or the babies because they're so wild. Usually the babies only come around right when they get to the age of where they can walk around (they come eat our cats food), then as they get older, they pretty much disappear. Well I guess this little kitty got left behind because she can't see. 

Anyways, I finally catch her and bring her in the house and clean out her eyes and put some antibiotic ointment from the vet on them. The infection has cleared up but now we've come to realize she's partially blind in both eyes. I say partially because she'll blink when we shine a light into her eyes, and her eyes will shift when you put your hand in front of her face and move it. 

We *THINK* it's a girl anyways, we can't really tell, so we've been calling her Helen, after Helen Keller lol. At first we thought it was a boy, so we were calling it Stevie (Wonder) lol. 

She still has a bit of wildness in her, but since shes just a baby we're hoping by keeping her in the house & working with her A LOT she'll be able to be a wonderful house cat....

On to the pics!

















Z Looks so thrilled to have a new sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









"Mom, do we haaavee to keep her?" haha (=

-Z is short for Zaladane, and she's a Great Dane BTW....


----------



## Flaminbird (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Aww poor kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hopefully she'll get some meds and the vet can tell you what is wrong. She is lucky you found her though! I just read a horrible story on our local news website about a kitten that was thrown from a car on 168 near Chesapeake VA. What kind of human would do that to a poor kitten. A lady driving by picked the kitten up and spent $2000 on the vet bill but the poor kitten died


----------



## beisquare (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

She's lucky to have you! Wish you all the best! I love kitties too.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

GOD BLESS YOU for having such a big heart to take in a precious animal like that. It truly melts my heart and makes me have tears in my eyes as I type this. I know lizardprincesa will agree with me here. We need more people like you in the world.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Oh & I forgot to mention she's a bobtail! haha! She looks so cute with just her little nub for a tail....I'll be taking her to the vet in the next few days so she can get a complete check up. She's scared of loud sudden noises, and she's still very skiddish of everything. I'm trying not to overwhelm her with a lot of stuff too fast. 

She hasn't used her litter box yet, BUT, she has been going to the same rug in the bathroom and pooping, so I'm taking that as a good sign. She's able to walk out of her crate and walk across the bathroom to poop in the same area. Which is a big difference than her pooping in her crate and laying in it a few days ago. I keep putting her poopie in the litterbox so hopefully she'll make the connection soon that that's where she goes to potty.


I'll keep everyone updated on her progress. I'm really looking forward to seeing her grow up and develop.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Im glad you saved her she is a pretty kitty!


----------



## Patricia (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

awww, i'm glad you saved her and i'm sure she'll be grateful too


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

awww how cute!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

AWWW...I got all warm and fuzzy on the inside! They just look so cozy!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Awwww....What a sweet little kitty! She looks all nice and cozy in the bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your dog is gorgeous as well


----------



## Fairybelle (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_GOD BLESS YOU for having such a big heart to take in a precious animal like that. It truly melts my heart and makes me have tears in my eyes as I type this. I know lizardprincesa will agree with me here. We need more people like you in the world.




_

 
^^ Well said!  Took the words right out of my heart!!

You are a very wonderful person for doing this.


----------



## Cinci (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

aww what a cute kitty..   i woulda kept it too..


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

You are an awesome person!!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you!!!  That last pic of Z made me crack up!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

God I sound like such a dork, but I'm seriously fighting back the tears as I type my reply. You are such an awesome person with a big 'ol heart for taking this adorable little kitten in. I feel so bad for her but I bet with yours & your family's TLC, this kitty will be a wonderful addition to your family!
Hugs to you


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Awwwwwwwwwww you are too sweet thank you for being such kind person to you open your home to a stray 
This world needs more people like you
Keep us updated with her progress. She is so precious


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Seeing things like this just warm my heart.  That little sweetie is so lucky that you found her!

Good luck with the vet and her treatment.  Things are already so much better for her now that she is in your home, she can only start feeling better from now on.

XO


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

You are a wonderful person for taking that kitten in.  I hope that everything will turn out ok with Helen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That is such cute name!  Your pup is adorable as well!


----------



## xtiffineyx (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Thanks everyone for the nice replies =)) Me and my mom are always taking in animals and doctoring them up and trying to find them good homes. But, I'm keeping this kitty to myself. lol.

I can't believe how much progress she's made in just the last few days. She's getting more and more used to people touching her and petting her. She doesn't hiss every time you put your hand near her. I had to give her a bath tonight (again!) because she had some fleas, and she's getting very very very feisty! So, at least her energy is up! She figured out how to climb into the window in the bathroom that I keep her in. She still hasn't used the litter box yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she keeps pooping in the same spot on the rug (RIGHT BESIDE THE LITTER BOX *grrr*), so hopefully, she'll smarten up soon once she's not in such shock & under so much stress...I'll post some new pics in a few days.

Thanks everyone


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

good looking out, tiffiney. i'm glad she was able to get help from someone. you're fabulous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's pretty cute, too!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Getting feisty is a great sign!  So glad things are going well - well except for her toileting problems.  I am sure she will get the hang of it soon.

;-)


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

I once found 2 baby cats in my backyard, they were both blind, I dont know how to explain it, the eyes were glued... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was terrible. my dad had to.. you know. it was really sad. even my father cried, one of the hardest things we had to do. I have been told that it happens to cats a lot, eye infections, and blindness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy your cat found someone like you!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Awww soo sweet!!! That is very kind of you to take her in! Your great dane looks too cute and funny


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

That Fur Angel looks really safe.    I am so glad you rescued that baby.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Oohhh little kitty's so cute! And a bobtail? Awww


----------



## User93 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

you're such a beautiful person for doing that! i love to read this things happen and people still have a kind heart


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

poor kitty, she looks adoreable!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Hows She Doing?? Update Us!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Aww, what a cutie!  You are such an angel for taking her in.  Keep us posted on her progress - with picture updates!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

I want pics too! I can't wait to hear how she is doing


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Aww that's so nice of you.

If you clean the rug really, really well she might not notice the smell and won't go on the rug anymore.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Well, I put some new pics up of the little furr-faces!





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_Before I even read your comments about his mustache I was thinking 'Adolf' in my head 

(and I mean that in the least offensive way possible!)_

 
none taken.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We thought of that name... lol


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

What adorable kitties!  I love the one with the mustache!!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

What precious little angels! I love all the pictures


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

aww they are soo cute! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

They are freaking ADORABLE. Oh, man! I want a kitty with a noustache


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Ahhhhhhh OMG OMG I love looooooooooove them. 
I am totally digging that stash! LOL and I love their furry ears!!! 

I want more kitties but my Misha is so selfish


----------



## x3n (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

You are an angel for taking her in.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Wow those are just the most precious things ever... I hope you post some updated pics of the twins soon!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

awwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so precious..


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

You are such a kind and sweet person to take in the little kitty and make her life happier


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

awwwwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's beautiful! kittens are the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i LOVE your great dane! what a beauty!!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

Ohh what a lovely kitty and what a wonderful thing to do! Kitty looks so cozy and happy all wrapped up in that blanket!


----------



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my baby Mojito


----------



## urpalkev (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!






And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago.  They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW! THESE ARE THE PRETTIEST KITTIES I'VE EVER SEEN NO OFFENSE TO ANY OTHER KITTY OWNERS


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*






*He is my one year old rot/dalmation mix!!!
His name is pouncer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## urpalkev (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

yay this is one of my absolute favorite posts! 

here are my baby KodaAttachment 6704!


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_



_

 
Girl, which breed is that? Because this is my boyfriend's dream cat and I'd definitely get him one as a present once I'd have enough money to buy it. Please please tell me which breed hehe


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

My Sydney :3 She's an Australian Shepard/Lab Mix.








SUCHA BABY :3 I lurve her.


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

^ I believe that girl's cat is called a bengal...they are about $600 I think...here's my kitty, I rescued him from a shelter (which is the way to go imo!) His name is Ivan and he's such a loovverr(he has the SOFTEST coat!)




He's on specktra! lol




And here is my other cat whom I gave to my grandma (he's a rescue kitty too) His name is Simon




You cant see them in the picture but his eyes are the most gorgeous ice blue


----------



## Moxy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Thanks for the info, I also think those cats are Bengals. They're a bit more expensieve here, around 600 euros (which is over 800 dollars, probably around 850$).


----------



## Poison_Ivy (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is my lil man Bully! hes our new family member hes 5 months old


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: My Partially Blind Kitty (& a couple of my dog).*

thats so sweet =)
cute and poor little thing, but shell be alright cause shes got you now =)


----------



## jayne5787 (Sep 14, 2008)

*new puppy!*

Ahh so my fiance and I went to the pet store today and saw the cutest yorkie and I wanted him so bad, but he was a little pricey so we just went home. Well, I guess it was really obvious I was kinda bummed when we got home so my fiance said we were going back to the store to get him! We still have to name him. but here he is! 







help me name him!

mods: sorry if this is too big


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

Very cute puppy. SLightly OT ...and I am not trying to start a debate or judge you. But i'd like to throw out this website here Stop Puppy Mills if you have time to read up on it. 

You mentioned you bought your puppy at a puppy store. I don't know the practices of this store..It could very well be a legit buissiness that doesn't get there doggies from puppy mills. But just to put the info out there. =/

Also for all others looking for puppies ...There are lots of animals needing homes in your local shelters. 

I sorry I don't mean to imply you are a bad person or anything for buying a puppy ..Just I feel really strongly about not supporting pet stores that sell puppies. ANd wanted to put the info out there.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

Oooh, he's cuuuuute!!  I know he's not the same type of dog, but Toto seems like a cute name for that little guy.


----------



## Janice (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

Cute pup! I'm not good with boy names at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We bought our westie from a pet store, I was totally uncomfortable with it but my husband wouldn't leave without her. (no joke)


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

What a cute puppy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Enjoy your new fur baby!  We just got a new golden boy and it took us FOREVER to think of a boy name so I am not much help.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

What a cutie!
I love my little yorkie, she's a girl though, and her name is Gidget!
Hmm...Milo is cute, but whatever you name him he's a cute fuzz butt!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

I like the name Dexter for a dog, I dunno why though...


----------



## animacani (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

aw , so cuuteeee <3 How much was he? (If you wanna tell) Here in norway Yorkies are 3500-4000 $   =(
If I had a yorkie I would name him Chico or Yoshi <3


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

Aww that's so cute!!
I have one Maltese terrier cross in the UK called Caboose. And one in the US Called Askim. Because people always go "Awww whats his name" and we go "Ask-him (Askim...HAHA!)" and so many people have then gone to our dog "Whats your name hunny?" much to my amusement.

I am dog mad! 

There are some great names on the Internet. We found some when we were looking for "Funny dog names" as we also have a Hamster called Mouse. And a gerbil called Batman.
So its kind of a running theme! 

I cant get over how cute your puppy is!

Think of something original and random.

=)

Oh I just thought of some more.

One of my friends is a Doctor of Astrophysics and his girlfriend is a Virologist. They have a dog called Amoeba (A single celled organism for those not sci ency). Which fits him perfectly as he just sits and stares all day!

Also my friends have a Red-Setter called Blue. LOL =)

Oh god I'm on a roll today!


----------



## nunu (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

So cute!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

What a sweetie!  Enjoy your new puppy


----------



## nikki (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

He is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_Also for all others looking for puppies ...There are lots of animals needing homes in your local shelters._

 
all the shelters in my area require a fenced yard for dogs over 40 lbs which pisses me off to no end.  they'd deny a dog a good and euthanize them just because someone doesn't have a fenced yard.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm getting two lab puppies tmrw, both girls, and i'm having a hard time coming up with names too.  good luck finding a name for the cute little guy.  sometimes that's the hardest part!


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

OMG I want him!! He's so sweet! I love yorkies and can't wait til I have one!


----------



## jayne5787 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

aww thanks everyone for the compliments! we finally named him Dodger, because the fiance is a LA Dodger fan and it just suited him!

we took him for a walk today to the park and he's such a lady killer! a bunch of cars would slow down and the ladies in the car would point and had the "awww!" face, haha.

animacani - he cost a pretty penny. with everything said and done, he was about 2Gs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sooo I think that means getting some overtime at work so I can help pay for him!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

awe hes super cute!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

Adorable! He has SUCH a cute face!

I'm sure you've already done research on owning/raising a yorkie, but as a dog groomer I just wanted to add a little bit. Because his hair is soooo soft and silky it will tangle and matt very quickly! I would invest in a metal Greyhound comb (you could probably get one at any petstore) and a good gentle brush. Honestly, it may be a little out of your range but the brushes by Les Poochs are the BEST. The yellow 'soft' brush is the one you want to best suite Dodger's coat. I would introduce him to brushing and combing as soon as you can. Start with introducing the tools to him slowly, letting him sniff everything, every day for a few minutes. At 4 months (after his last set of puppy shots) he should see a professional groomer for the first time. (Do your research on your area, you want quality grooming not always the cheapest person). The frequency of grooming will depend on how long you want his adult coat to be. The longer you want to leave it, the higher maintenance it will be. (I have yorkie clients in short coats I see every 6 weeks, medium lengths every 4 weeks, and one full coat every 1-2 weeks). Also daily brushing and combing to the skin will promote a healthy skin and coat and prevent matting. He will matt especially quickly on the tummy, chest, behind the ears, and under each leg (where there is friction from walking, playing, etc.). They are very sensitive so if the daily grooming is too much for you, ask the groomer to shave him a little close in those spots to help prevent mats. Phew! Sorry I wrote a book, grooming is just sooo important, especially with fur like what Dodger has. If you have any questions feel free to email me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**Also, do your research on what dog food to feed him. Small dogs have very sensitive stomachs. A raw food diet is best, but can be expensive and time-consuming. Good choice of pre-made dog foods are Innova and Solid Gold. Good luck


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: new puppy!*

I was going to mention that you should never buy a puppy from a pet store but it looks like someone already brought up that topic, but he _is_ so cute!


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

These were taken this afternoon right before she sprawled herself out on my couch and took a nap. She is so spoiled... i love this little creature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's still a baby - 9 months old. Her name is Dia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























and here is one of her wrestling with her chihuahua mommy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took her back to the breeder to visit, she loved it!









Everyone else has such cute pets too! Keep the pics coming.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

This is our newest addition to the family...
I present to you, Lady!





Lady-O's anyone?


----------



## Moxy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

She's absolutely adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My bf has a kitten with the same colouring, your lady reminds me of his kitten


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urpalkev* 

 
_yay this is one of my absolute favorite posts! 

here are my baby KodaAttachment 6704!_

 
i am in love


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Lilly my Bengal Cat i love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Parents got 3 Bengal Cats too and let me tell you they have a different character than the cats we've had before. Lilly needs a lot of attention and she meaows constantly...shes just quiet when she sleeps (which is when im at work lol). Just to let you all know if you decide to get a Bengal Cat which can range from 600 to 3000 USD be sure you really have time to play and cuddle etc.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Lilly is gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it how they all love empty bags and boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is in one pronto if she sees it!


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Lilly is gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love it how they all love empty bags and boxes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is in one pronto if she sees it!_

 
yea haha its crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if i come home from grocery shopping she jumps in before i get a chance to put my stuff in the fridge lol
but i always leave her with the empty paper bag after ...she chews and plays with it and then i throw it away


----------



## Moxy (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Hahaha sounds familiar lol! And the attention part differs from cat to cat I'd say...my sister was showing me her clothes haul last night and Pumpkin was so jealous that nobody noticed her that she started throwing herself at sis' shopping bags


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahaha sounds familiar lol! And the attention part differs from cat to cat I'd say...my sister was showing me her clothes haul last night and Pumpkin was so jealous that nobody noticed her that she started throwing herself at sis' shopping bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yea thats true
theyre so cute but tell me the cats you know to they meaow all the time?
i had 3 different cats before from 3 different breeds and lilly constantly meaows its like she would like to talk lol....when i cant find her and yell her name she meaows too if i talk to her she always has the last word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my friends say she thinks shes human and always wants to answer haha


----------



## Moxy (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Hehe all the cats I know meow if they want out, if they want food or if they want attention. (Mine falls under all 3 categories, she's a demanding cat lol) Yeah they do want the last word in the conversation


----------



## aimee (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

moxy i just saw pumpkins pictures awwww such a cute cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the picture with the bag haha hilarious and yea they like to jump on top of high things....lilly started something new she jumps from my drawer lands on the door (looks so funny) waits until the open door swings back and jumps from there to the highest point of my ikea thingie lol.....oh and my dad thaught her how to open doors now i have to lock them when i dont want her in there haha ...thx dad


----------



## Moxy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Hahaha Lilly is full of mischief 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it how they learn things so quickly. Mine is self-taught how to switch off my alarm clock lmao.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Poison_Ivy* 

 
_This is my lil man Bully! hes our new family member hes 5 months old 



_

 
This picture is just too cute for words!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He kind of reminds me of Eeyore from winnie the Pooh! Cutie!


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's my girl, Luna! She was the runt of the litter, we think, she turned a year old August 14th. She is the sweetest though! Love her to pieces! She's a Siberian Husky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Luna as a puppy at 8wks.






This is Luna as of last week


----------



## Moxy (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Luna is gorgeous! Husky breed (i hope she is a shusky, she looks like one to me hehe) was always my favourite dog breed!!


----------



## kkischer04 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urpalkev* 

 
_WOW! THESE ARE THE PRETTIEST KITTIES I'VE EVER SEEN NO OFFENSE TO ANY OTHER KITTY OWNERS_

 
If my mother ever saw these cats, YOU would never see them again....


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Luna is gorgeous! Husky breed (i hope she is a shusky, she looks like one to me hehe) was always my favourite dog breed!!_

 
Yep - she's a purebred siberian husky!


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Char1986* 

 
_This is my 6 month old kitty Spike!






And his brother Leo (Leo is my dad's):






And this is my favorite picture of them from a month and a half ago.  They nurse on this faux-fur blanket I have...it's really soft and looks like them so we call it their "Momma Blanket":








I lurve my kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW, I've never saw these kinda cats before.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

^^^ It looks half tiger/half leopard! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

my baby .. his name is romeo .. hes a teacup yorkie &&a christmas present last year from the boyfriend <33

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...0123080937.jpg

&&this gorgeous fellow is checkers our shih tzuuuu <33

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...0124080724.jpg


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_my baby .. his name is romeo .. hes a teacup yorkie &&a christmas present last year from the boyfriend <33

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...0123080937.jpg

&&this gorgeous fellow is checkers our shih tzuuuu <33

http://i402.photobucket.com/albums/p...0124080724.jpg
































_

 
Oh my god they are SO CUTE!
I so badly want another one now!


----------



## Penn (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here's an album of my eskimo pomeranian Suki [but I call her fattycake] and pit bull Lucy
Penny Luong's Photos - FattyCake and LuLu | Facebook


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: !!~~Lookie what I got~~!!   TWINS!    [[[Heavy Pics]]]*

Thanks for the updated pics, I really enjoyed them!! They seem to be getting a bit fluffy, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have that carpet tower thing for our cats too, they are 4 years old now and still use it just as much!


----------



## duckduck (Oct 1, 2008)

*My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Meet my new little cat! He is the gray one in the back - the pretty calico girl in the front is Mao, my first cat. They get along great, and spend tons of time running about the house, playing, and just generally making a great big mess! I adore them dearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There's only one problem - the new cat needs a name! Since we already have Mao, we wanted to name the new cat after a communist leader as well! I know, a bit weird, but hey, cats don't mind, right? Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I don't have any ideas for the name (the only one I can think of is Stalin, LOL!  I don't think you want that one?) - but just wanted to say how lovely your kitties are!  They are both so gorgeous.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

How about Tao for the new one?  They are beautiful.


----------



## duckduck (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I don't have any ideas for the name (the only one I can think of is Stalin, LOL!  I don't think you want that one?) - but just wanted to say how lovely your kitties are!  They are both so gorgeous._

 
Aw, thanks so much! I am really loving showing them off - they are my babies! Interestingly, my roommate has started calling him Stalin! LOL, I dunno if I like it though - it's a bit too obvious I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_How about Tao for the new one?  They are beautiful._

 
Thank you! I don't know of a famous communist by that name - is there one, or were you thinking "Tao" as in ancient Chinese philosophy?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Luna .... Big beautiful moon eyes and Luna is spanish for Moon.... I put a lot of thought into that huh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not good at names...My dog's name is Solo because it was simple and the first thing I could think of.

And no that didn't have a dang thing to do with communist leaders...The only one I can think of is MARX


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I have a gray kitty that looks identical to yours! His name is Ivan(aka Ivan the terrible lol) What about Yuri? (Yuri Andropov) I only know of Russian Communist...lol....Ming would be cute too, if you wanted to stick within Chinese communist..."Wang Ming" is his name
Here's Ivan...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




being a NUT


----------



## jenavii (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Thuder Cat or Juno


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Yes, I was referring to Chinese Philosophy.  I thought it would be an appropriate balance.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I have a gray kitty that looks identical to yours! His name is Ivan(aka Ivan the terrible lol) What about Yuri? (Yuri Andropov) I only know of Russian Communist...lol....Ming would be cute too, if you wanted to stick within Chinese communist..."Wang Ming" is his name
Here's Ivan...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





being a NUT_

 
That is a beautiful cat!!  I'm currently mulling over getting a kitty myself, but I'm afraid it'll SHRED my furniture -- and I wouldn't be able to handle that!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Kittyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  He's so cute...how about Castro?


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Such cute cats!  I don't have any name ideas but I love seeing pet pictures!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Haha... Funny bout the Russian thing... I was thinking about it the other day. 
I thought of Putin (pudin) as in puddy cat haha (think tweety bird speech haha)... okay I have too much time on my hands to get that!


----------



## Pixiya (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

How about noor? Means light in arabic
orrrr
twinkle, merlin, tum tum
.. 
^_^


----------



## Hilly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I don't have any ideas, but your cats are cutie pies!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I love my cat, he's ginger and white, called Elvis - I have an obsession with Las Vegas, hence Elvis. 

MAChostage he does scratch the furniture, especially my new leather sofa, but I love him so I can forgive. He also pulled my curtain rail down last week. 

As for names, I was thinking fidel or castro, I also think stalin is a really cool name for a cat.


----------



## Me and MAC (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I can't really help as my cats have weird names - Cobweb and Sapphire! But yours are such cuties!


----------



## Moxy (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Luna .... Big beautiful moon eyes and Luna is spanish for Moon...._

 
LUNA is Slovenian for Moon too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the cats are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

gorgeous kitties!! So cute


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 3, 2008)

*Sooo many kittens!!*

It seems like everyone on here is posting pictures of their cats right now and its funny because I live with 2 other girls and all 3 of us got kittens in the past month.

First came Lulu, she's 5 months old, very adventurous and has 6 toes on each of her front paws. It looks like she has opposable thumbs, she will pick up her toy and throw it over my head! I took a pic of her after she decided to play in the basement for half an hour.




She's basically wearing a veil of spider webs and dust.




Check out the extra toes! She's such a cute little freak, haha.

Then came Pepper, don't know him very well, but he's a cute grey striped 4 month old kitty. He's always in the roommates room so I don't have any pictures of him.

And I saved the best for last because I'm a bit biased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my kitty last friday, but she got sick and I had to give her back to the woman I got her from on saturday to see if she could figure out what was wrong with her. Well apparently she just had a weird virus, but she's ok now and even got her first shots yesterday so I can have her back today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her name is Lucie Furrocious, she's 8 weeks old and has the prettiest blue eyes. I only have a pic of her from my cell phone so far, but I'll have more very soon!




Look at those little paws! I can't wait to get her back!


----------



## Holly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

They're so cute! I love kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's so funny lulu got a veil of cobwebs.

cuuuuuuute!


----------



## Brittni (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

o . m. g. cuteness overload.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Awww!!! How cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitface (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Lucie is so gorgeous! I want to steal her, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the cobweb hat is so chic!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

What adorable cats!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Awww so precious!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

I never get tired of seeing beautiful fur baby angels.  Thank you for posting your precious ones.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Che? We can bring in communism from all over the world! Cute little guys.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

I have a really cute video of Lucie, am I able to post it? And what's the size limit and whatnot?

I just got her back this evening and I'm so happy with her! She is such a sweet heart and such a handful, but she keeps me entertained for hours. She's so curious about everything!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute

I love kitties!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitface* 

 
_Lucie is so gorgeous! I want to steal her, haha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And the cobweb hat is so chic!_

 
Yeah, I think Lulu is going to start a new fashion trend. Cobweb veils with spiders in them. I'd wear it! Actually I really would, I'm the creepy chick with tattoos of skulls and bats. I don't think anybody would be surprised that I had spiders on my veil. haha


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

OMG...so much cuteness all at once!!  I just want to steal little Lucie away!


----------



## Kitface (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Omg, your kitties are so precious! Did you know that Mao (not the same character as the Chairman) also means 'cat' in Chinese?

I like Che! Three letter names, haha.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Did you decide on a name?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

*my girls*

These are my 2 lovelies - Maya and Jessica.  They are purebred American Shorthairs (they used to be showcats) that I adopted in January.  They are half-sisters.  I cannot imagine life before them - they bring me such joy and calm...

Jessica:






Maya:






Jessica in the "love bucket" - I kid you not, that is what this pet bed is called....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Doing one of their very favourite things = snoozing


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

They look so sweet & precious!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Yayyy another cat lover!  Your cats are adorable.  Thank you for sharing these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Lulu is fabulous!  I love her freaky front paws, so cute.  And Lucie - my goodness that photo looks like the cover of a Hallmark greeting card.  Beyond cute.  So glad she is doing better.


----------



## Titty (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Your cats are so precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I showed my boyfriend and he thought they were cute too, haha.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

OHHHH look at those sweet lil babies!!!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

OMG...I LOVE Them!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Ahhhh, they are gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They bring such a smile to my face. LOL I love the Love Bucket! Thanks for sharing these awesome pictures, make sure to give them kitty kisses for me!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

SOOO CUTE I have such an affinity towards the 'flat faced' kitties, I just think it's so addorable and it makes them kinda look like little piglets! lol


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

T4P, too cute!!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

^I'm wondering that as well! *MAChostage*,I don't blame you, the cat does scratch the furniture but luckily all the furniture we have(as of right now) is cloth...I also think he scratches it because I never bought him a scratch pad...my last kitty had one and he never clawed the furniture!


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Hoooo I love those cats!!!
They look so comfy sleeping
I wish I was a cat sometimes... hahaha
Especially on mondays


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hoooo I love those cats!!!
They look so comfy sleeping
I wish I was a cat sometimes... hahaha
Especially on mondays_

 





  Me too Willa!  Especially since today is Monday - Oy!


----------



## Willa (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Hate mondays, I'm telling you
Hahaha


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

AW thanks for sharing! I love cats!


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

have you decided on a name?


----------



## greeneyeddoll (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

i love my sweet kitty. her name is Miss Pants...that way i can call her varying things depending on my mood or how she's behaving...hot pants, fancy pants, sassy pants.... lol. here's a picture of my kiittteeehhh


----------



## Moxy (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greeneyeddoll* 

 
_i love my sweet kitty. her name is Miss Pants...that way i can call her varying things depending on my mood or how she's behaving...hot pants, fancy pants, sassy pants.... lol. here's a picture of my kiittteeehhh



_

 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE THE COLLAR!! :O 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the kitty of course!! Full of mischief


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 7, 2008)

*My fish!!!*

I thought I would share my 55 gallon saltwater tank with all of you!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my Firefish, he/she/it doesn't have a name yet. Input would be great!




I can't believe I got all of them together in a group shot (except for the firefish.) From the top is Scooter, a Toby Puffer. The Foxface is #2, don't have a name for it either!. The Maroon Clownfish is #3, her name is Miss Piggy. Last but not least is the Red Coris Wrasse, no name as well! 




Input in the name department would be GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

Very pretty! ..I will have to post a picture of my fishies...


----------



## duckduck (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Sorry it has taken me forever to reply - I kept waiting until I had some new pictures to share! I haven't picked a name yet, but I think it is between Yuri and Stalin - I just can't decide! Thanks everyone for your sweet & creative replies, and, without further ado, new pictures! :-D

First off, Mao Taking a little nap in my dresser:





Then, some playtime on the cat latter!





And finally, caught in the act! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (actually, they were playing here too, but they look so guilty!)


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

ugh they are killing me with the cuteness! I love your calico, she reminds me of my calico kitten Lady! As for the name, I vote for Yuri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eta some snaps of my kitty:




^sleeping in the cat tree





^posted that in a pets thread. She loves to sleep in the Pyrex lasagna pan too!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

OMG I love this thread!!!!  duckduck your kitties are so darling, I love that last shot especially!

And dreamergirl how precious is your calico?  The dish photo is classic!

I could look at kitties all day.  Including my own!  I posted photos of my girls in a separate thread.  Life is so much better with cats.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Aw their faces are adorable! They look so sweet and huggable


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Ok, so I uploaded a video of Lucie on youtube. She was and still is confused by the mirror. haha.

YouTube - Lucie Furr


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*


















Classic kitten with mirror footage!!

Awesome.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

Lulu is like a 'Hemingway Cat'-- in Ernest Hemingway's home in Key West, Florida there are many descendants of the original polydactyl cat that Hemingway himself owned... it's neat to see that you have a polydactyl kitty- quite special!!!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

oh my gosh they both remind me of garfield. haha. do they love spaghetti too?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

LOL - no, they don't eat pasta.  But Jessica LOVES yogurt! Go figure....


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Oh so much cuteness!!  I love that pet bed...where did ya find it?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Oh so much cuteness!! I love that pet bed...where did ya find it?_

 
I bought "the love bucket" at Target - I think it was $20 - Jessica loves it (as you can see).  She always rests her head on the rim like that.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

I may have to see if it's still around.  I have a fat black kitty that would thoroughly enjoy that bed!!  And he rests his head just like she does, too!  I'm always afraid he's choking himself!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

I found a link to it online:

SmartyKat LoveBucket

I love it because I can throw the whole thing in the washing machine.  Always a good thing.


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Oh, thank you!  And it's machine washable?!  Nice bonus!  Domino (black kitty) sheds like a mo' fo'!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I need to get my kitty one of those climbing-carpet jungle gym things...cats love those things!!! Thanks for the new pix, can't wait to hear what you name your kitty!


----------



## susannef (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

awww your cats are so adorable! What about Fidel?


----------



## duckduck (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *susannef* 

 
_awww your cats are so adorable! What about Fidel?_

 
I liked Fidel actually, I forget why I had decided against it... hrm.. now I am stuck between 3 names! LOL, this poor cat is never gonna get named


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

What 3 names are you stuck with...we are dying to know...I see the two Yuri and Stalin whats the 3rd...Did I miss it ???


----------



## duckduck (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_What 3 names are you stuck with...we are dying to know..._

 
Oh! Sorry, they are Fidel, Stalin, and Yuri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should just start a poll and have you guys vote!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

I vote Yuri!  ;-)

Yuri & Mao - I like the sound of that.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My new kitty (needs a name!)*

Good idea about the poll


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

omg im jealous. i love fishes i cant even manage to keep my goldfishes alive.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

My bf *LOVES* fish,(he treats them like they are his children lol) I'll have to show these pix to him, post pix of your fish too tish!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

Fish pictures!  Woo-hoo!  Allison your fish are so adorable.  I still think that Scoots is the cutest!


----------



## anthgrl (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

I'm so jealous!  I've been dying to set up a saltwater tank, but haven't lived anywhere permanently enough to justify it yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

They are so pretty!  How about Sizzle as a name for the fiery one?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

I will but they are hard to get them in one shot...I think I have one on my cam let me look..If not I will when I feed them


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

Fishy pictures - they're all so very beautiful to look at. Hope they all stay healthy for you hun


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

Fantastic fishies!  I like Sizzle for the Firefish.  I suggest Tod for the Foxfish, after the fox from The Fox and the Hound.  And how about Slim for the Red Coris Wrasse, since he's skinnier that the others, lol!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_They are so pretty!  How about Sizzle as a name for the fiery one?_

 
Sizzle is a good name!  I like that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Fantastic fishies!  I like Sizzle for the Firefish.  I suggest Tod for the Foxfish, after the fox from The Fox and the Hound.  And how about Slim for the Red Coris Wrasse, since he's skinnier that the others, lol!_

 

Awww....Karin those are cute names!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

My fish don't have names..They are the yellow one..the red one..the blue one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The white one...etc...Poor fishies!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

Thanks dolls!!!!

I really like those names!!!! thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie, Scoots is the best!!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: My fish!!!*

the firefish should be named Fuego!!!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

aww cute kittys. they look so chubby in these pics


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Sooo many kittens!!*

omg lulu is so funny and lucie is soooo adorable


----------



## saudi girl (Oct 11, 2008)

*Tidi and her kittens*







[/IMG]















__________________________________________

Are thay Cute!!!


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Sooo cute kittys, make me miss my cat.


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

so cute!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Oh, I love your cats!! They are so cute. Cats can give you so much. I have a "diva" here as well


----------



## Nemo (Oct 16, 2008)

My husband and I currently have 4 children: Sasha, our ball python; Ishmael, the female kitty; Sparky, a doxie/yorkie mix (and yes we combine it and call him a Dorkie!!!!); and Rocket, a shih zhu/yorkie mix (my cuddle bug!). I hope you think they are as cute as I do!!!!

Sasha is the oldest and this picture is where she and the mouse took a nap together. Yes, she is a fierce snake!






Ishmael is the next in line. She got her name because I made a stupid lit geek joke in front of my 7 year old neice and she thought it was the best name ever!





Oh yea, Sexy Kitty

Next is Sparky, the dorkie. He was a rescue just like kitty and Rocket.






And then there is Rocket, who looks like an Ewok! I love him!






Thanks for looking!


----------



## persephonewillo (Oct 18, 2008)

*brand new kittens!  so cute *

my cat had kittens last night.  i stayed up to help her with most of them.  at 4am i was just too exhausted and passed out.  when i woke up she had another one but he didn't make it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i feel so bad.  if i had been able to keep my eyes open i'm sure i would have been able to help her get him to breathe.  she had trouble getting kitten #3 to breathe.

but she has three other little munchkins to keep her busy!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

omg they're so cute! good luck with them!


----------



## jbid (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

they're so lovely... you're a grandma lol!
and don't be sad, the last one can't always make it. my cat's sibling, no:6, couldn't make it either. it's hard after 3 i guess.
good luck with the kittens, enjoy their cuteness!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

Oh they're adorable!  Have fun with them!


----------



## jdechant (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

Awww..so cute!!


----------



## doll.face (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

Aww they're adorable!

Don't worry about the last one. You did the best you could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

Awwww....what cute babies! Thank you for sharing the pics


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

OMG, THE CUTENESS, I CANNOT HANDLE IT!


But really, they're adorable.


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 18, 2008)

*Dalmations and lipstick hahahaha*











hahah Yes, I love her so.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

So, so cute!!


----------



## Jennilyn (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: Dalmations and lipstick hahahaha*

woo!!


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

Congrats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are adorable


----------



## Hilly (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: brand new kittens!  so cute *

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! So sweet!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 18, 2008)

I had a dalmatian growing up! Such beautiful dogs, yours is no exception


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 18, 2008)

Persephonewillo your new kittens are adorable!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

Saudi girl those white kitten are BEAUTIFUL!! I like the other kitties too!


----------



## Brie (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is my Lurcher Roxie (white and tan) Whiskey (the black and white) one passed a few months after we got them (they are brother and sister). Roxie turned 1 the other day







This is Ivy she recently disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is Brandy (Maltese x Shi Tzu, she's 12) And Cordelia who actually looks like the first posters cat!!!






and here she is again with one of my friends on Christmas day


----------



## babystar_aimee (Oct 24, 2008)

My pretty kitty, Chudleigh. 

the story... When I first moved in with my fiance, I really wanted a cat since I love animals, and I felt a dog would be too much responsibilty. A co-worker was getting rid of her son's cats, so I decided I would go take a look and see which one I wanted (she had a girl and a boy, brother and sister). I decided on the girl because the boy was mean. Well as soon as we got her home she went into heat. Then we noticed something was wrong, she wasn't eating or drinking or going to the washroom. To make a long story short, her owners had not taken care of her and she was sick with something called pyometra. Well... nearly $800 later, she was better and now she's a happy healthy and very spoiled little girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









when she was sick wearing her e-collar


----------



## Moxy (Oct 24, 2008)

Chudleigh is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so glad you managed to cure her!


----------



## panther27 (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Here is my Lurcher Roxie (white and tan) Whiskey (the black and white) one passed a few months after we got them (they are brother and sister). Roxie turned 1 the other day






This is Ivy she recently disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is Brandy (Maltese x Shi Tzu, she's 12) And Cordelia who actually looks like the first posters cat!!!






and here she is again with one of my friends on Christmas day



_

 
Ohhhh,they are all so cute.I really hope Ivy turns up.


----------



## Brie (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah I don't think she will it was a while ago now (I know i said recently but not really ). Apparently a LOT of cats go missing in our area, and there are bastard snakes too so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ????


----------



## panther27 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^I am really sorry to hear that,it is so sad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will still keep my fingers crossed for you anyway,let me know if she turns up.And yeah I can't stand snakes!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Oct 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_This is Ivy she recently disappeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is Brandy (Maltese x Shi Tzu, she's 12) And Cordelia who actually looks like the first posters cat!!!






and here she is again with one of my friends on Christmas day



_

 
I hope for her safe return 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know how it feels like to have a kitty go missing


----------



## fashion.victim (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## supercelestine (Oct 27, 2008)

*Ummmmmmm so tasty!*

Roscoe hearts Beef Jerky!!

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y96...3/IMG00384.jpg


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Ummmmmmm so tasty!*

Roscoe is the cutest thing ever!! Love Chocolate pups!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Ummmmmmm so tasty!*

aw how cute!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Ummmmmmm so tasty!*

Adorable!  What a sweet face!


----------



## vampwillow (Oct 27, 2008)

This is Gizzy 






This is her brother Crunch


----------



## Willa (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Ummmmmmm so tasty!*

What a beautiful dog!
What kind is he?


----------



## supercelestine (Oct 28, 2008)

Roscoe is a Weimaraner. He really is a wonderful addition to our family, we adore him!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 28, 2008)

A few months ago we got a new golden puppy named Ole.  

This was his baby picture (9 weeks):





Now this is him a few weeks ago at the dog park (He is now 5 months)





This is a picture of Ole's brother Barney who lives with my aunt & uncle:


----------



## eye love mac (Oct 29, 2008)

this is my baby boy his name is 8ball hes 10 mnths old.. this picc is when he was about 6 mnths 






8ball right before i got his ears cropped


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Oct 30, 2008)

eye love mac - can i ask...why are you having 8ball's ears cropped? just out of curiosity

anyways, here's a pic of my two kitties, Chewbacca & Gingerbread


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 31, 2008)

*blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

Im so excited!
This is my new baby bunny.
My other bunny - Cooper - has a little friend now... that he tries to hump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      whatever. 
Name suggestions?
My mom wants to name her Lola, the bf wants to name her Butterscotch, and my Dad wants to name her Brownie. The boys are so creative.










and this is my other bunny Cooper


----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

I don't have any name suggestions but she's sooo cute!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

I love the name Lola.  She is a darling, and so is Cooper. ;-)  Are they Netherland Dwarves?


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love the name Lola. She is a darling, and so is Cooper. ;-) Are they Netherland Dwarves?_

 

They are Holland Lops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Netherland Dwarves tend to be a tiny bit smaller then the Holland Lops, but their temperament isn't as good as the Hollands.

Do you own any rabbits?


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

Oh they are sooo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lola is a wonderful name!


----------



## user79 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

I Can't Take This!!! No!!! Must Look Away!!!! Cuteness Overload!! Meltdown In 3....2.....1....arrgagagagrgggahhaaa....


----------



## k.a.t (Nov 1, 2008)

She looks like a Lola! and she is adorable!
I used to have a rabbit named Pope haha dn't ask..


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

So cuuuuuuute! Aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you for sharing, Rachel! They are beyond adorable!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Oh. My. God. 

They are the cutest things ever. I had a pure British Shorthair and he was just as tubby and grumpy looking, but he was the sweetest cat ever.


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Omg, their faces are sooo adorable.

I never liked cats. I'm more of a dog person. But after my neighbor got a kitten, he always plays with my dog or wanders into my house... so I just grab him and start petting him.  

I dont like it when cats scrath when I carry them. I had a bad experience when I was a child. My knee to my ankle was sliced up when I picked up my aunts cat.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_ 
I dont like it when cats scrath when I carry them. I had a bad experience when I was a child. My knee to my ankle was sliced up when I picked up my aunts cat._

 
Yikes, I am so sorry you had that experience. Fortunately, my girls are really good and have never scratched/bitten me or anyone else. Even when I clip their nails (which they HATE). 

Thanks everyone, for your comments. American Shorthairs are naturally stocky and round cats, so their shape is natural. Maya, however, could probably lose a pound, I call her my little butterball.


----------



## richelleneB (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

oohhh they are sooo cute.... i want a cat!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i FINALLY found this post! I knew it was somewhere and now I'm just melting away. (Pumpkin is getting jealous lol, but i cant hep myself).

Jeeeebus, how beautiful are your girlies?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And i looooove the LOVE BUCKET! Hahaha how awesome?! And Jessica seems to love it too


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i FINALLY found this post! I knew it was somewhere and now I'm just melting away. (Pumpkin is getting jealous lol, but i cant hep myself).

Jeeeebus, how beautiful are your girlies?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And i looooove the LOVE BUCKET! Hahaha how awesome?! And Jessica seems to love it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, tell Pumpkin not to be jealous, her aunty Rach loves her too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










The love bucket is the best kitty bed ever! Maya has never shown an interest in it, but Jessica LOVES it. Her ritual is to climb in, "make bread" and then settle in with her head on the edge just as you see in the photo. It's funny, I won't know she is in it until I hear her very loud purring coming from that corner of my bedroom and see she is "making bread" in the love bucket. LOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like a self-relaxation thing for her. Kitty therapy!


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Adorable


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Aw, tell Pumpkin not to be jealous, her aunty Rach loves her too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Awwwww i love this! My kitty has an aunty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Her ritual is to climb in, *"make bread"* and then settle in with her head on the edge just as you see in the photo. It's funny, I won't know she is in it until I hear her very loud purring coming from that corner of my bedroom and see she is "making bread" in the love bucket. LOLOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's like a self-relaxation thing for her. Kitty therapy!_

 
Hhahahahaha this is THE BEST expression for kneading EVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Making bread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oi, Pumpkin, go make some bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I know what my girl is getting for Xmas now. I have never seen a love bucket before in Slovenian pet shops. Do you think I could get it somewhere online? AND do they sell one in human size?!?! Cuz I'd love one for myself to go make bread in it


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ 
Hhahahahaha this is THE BEST expression for kneading EVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Making bread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oi, Pumpkin, go make some bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I know what my girl is getting for Xmas now. I have never seen a love bucket before in Slovenian pet shops. Do you think I could get it somewhere online? AND do they sell one in human size?!?! Cuz I'd love one for myself to go make bread in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
LOL - I know, I want one for me as well. So comfortable!!  The "making bread" term is one that has been in my family for ages - it describes what they do very well, I think!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here is a link to the company that makes them:

SmartyKat LoveBucket

Not sure if they are available in EU? I can always pick one up for you, just let me know.


----------



## Patricia (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

gorgeous, can i babysit???


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Oooooh thank you for the link!! I'll check it out asap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







By the way, I hope you don't mind, but I stole Jessica in the love bucket picture and showed it to my friends to see what an awesome kitty bed this is. I think there'll be floods in the tiny Slovenia now, we're all drooling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please give them strokes from me, they look so soft it's unbelievable.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_gorgeous, can i babysit??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can we babysit together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can stroke one each for an hour and then swap  for the next hour


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Can we babysit together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We can stroke one each for an hour and then swap for the next hour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 




















Anytime y'all want to kitty sit, just let me know! Maya especially never gets tired of being stroked. And they are indeed ridiculously soft and cuddly. But then I am not exactly impartial on that point.


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: my girls*

They are absolutely adorable!
Such cuties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love my kitty to bits!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_They are Holland Lops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Netherland Dwarves tend to be a tiny bit smaller then the Holland Lops, but their temperament isn't as good as the Hollands.

Do you own any rabbits?_

 
I don't, but one of my employees has 2 netherlands - little spitfires, they are!  Your Hollands are so gorgeous.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have Standard Poodles. You can see a picture of me with two of them, Ed and Meg on the homepage of my website here:

Standard Poodles USA


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_They are Holland Lops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Netherland Dwarves tend to be a tiny bit smaller then the Holland Lops, but their temperament isn't as good as the Hollands.

Do you own any rabbits?_

 
Rabbits are pretty much my favorite animal. I have a French Lop and a mixed breed that I rescued from becoming stew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have pics of Duke, my French Lop on this computer and my camera is dead, but I'll post more later. Are you going to have him neutered? Also, I don't know if you know this (you might), but female rabbits have a lot of health problems if they are not spayed. A really good site (in case you don't know about it) is House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide. It's basically a rabbit bible lol





"Hello!"





He's huge (giant breed)





The bunny flop


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 7, 2008)

Awww, the bunnies!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2008)

Ashley, Duke is gorgeous!  I want to stroke him through my computer monitor. ;-)  Love!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ashley, Duke is gorgeous!  I want to stroke him through my computer monitor. ;-)  Love!_

 
Thanks! Yeah, he's cute, and he knows it. He's very much a spoiled brat lol.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 7, 2008)

our newest addition! we adopted him a month ago! hes 3 years old, His name is harry bugger ( my mom named him) 

I call him hare-bear or buggy boo


----------



## kimmy (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_





our newest addition! we adopted him a month ago! hes 3 years old, His name is harry bugger ( my mom named him) 

I call him hare-bear or buggy boo_

 
oh my damn he's cute!


----------



## AimeeL (Nov 8, 2008)

Our newest addition, a mostly blind, clumsy, absolutely hilarious Egyptian Mau (that adopted us without our consent....mostly):





And our first born, Cleo, with my dads kitty.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 8, 2008)

^such beautiful cats!


----------



## bebexo (Nov 8, 2008)

This is my chihuahua, his names Prince!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_




_

 
That face..........*dies*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AimeeL* 

 
_





_

 
He looks like kung fu kitty! Fantastic!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bebexo* 

 
_This is my chihuahua, his names Prince!




_

 
What a great name! He's darling.

LOVE. THIS. THREAD. So, so much!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_ 
LOVE. THIS. THREAD. So, so much!_

 








  We want more fluffy/non-fluffy/cuddly/little/big animals!


----------



## carandru (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's my two little bundles of joy :










The white one is named Storm and the tabby is named Phoenix. Ha ha, we're kinda nerdy b/c we named them after X-Men characters.  They are so cute and have completely opposite personalties.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Carandru - I love your kitties.  I love that they are named for X-men, LOL!


----------



## panther27 (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Here's my two little bundles of joy :










The white one is named Storm and the tabby is named Phoenix. Ha ha, we're kinda nerdy b/c we named them after X-Men characters. They are so cute and have completely opposite personalties._

 
OMG...That is so freakin cute!I love the way Phoenix is leaning on the windowsill.


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: blindpassion got a new bunny rabbit! now she has two! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_Rabbits are pretty much my favorite animal. I have a French Lop and a mixed breed that I rescued from becoming stew. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have pics of Duke, my French Lop on this computer and my camera is dead, but I'll post more later. Are you going to have him neutered? Also, I don't know if you know this (you might), but female rabbits have a lot of health problems if they are not spayed. A really good site (in case you don't know about it) is House Rabbit Society Rabbit Care Guide. It's basically a rabbit bible lol





"Hello!"





He's huge (giant breed)





The bunny flop_

 

Awee hes super cute. Yeah I've had the black and white one for a while, hes 3 years old and has been neutered since he was a baby. We are planning to get the new one spayed when shes ready for it, balances out the hormones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tips, I love that web site, they have great lists of accepted rabbit foods


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone ,

Here is my furry gang.

Let's start with the oldest "Svenja" 11 years old

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/svenja.JPG


Next in line is our Husky "Nanuk" 11years old

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/PICT0006 (4).JPG

And yes they have there own bed where they sleep if we aren  not  at home.

This is "Leeloo" she is very shy

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/LeeLoo.JPG

And than we have "Onslow" he is the man of the gang

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/Onslow.JPG


And this little guy is my precious "Rufus" my 2 years old Chihuahua, he is always on my side. 

http://users.telenet.be/chirufus/rufus.JPG


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 8, 2008)

Nele - I love your furry gang!!  They are all so sweet.  I love the name Leeloo - reminds me of the film The Fifth Element (my science fiction geek side is coming out! ;-)


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Here's my two little bundles of joy :











The white one is named Storm and the tabby is named Phoenix. Ha ha, we're kinda nerdy b/c we named them after X-Men characters. They are so cute and have completely opposite personalties._

 
I love that they're peekin' out the window...and then the "got caught" shot.  Yay for Omaha kitties!

And for all you cat-lovers out there:


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Nele - I love your furry gang!!  They are all so sweet.  I love the name Leeloo - reminds me of the film The Fifth Element (my science fiction geek side is coming out! ;-)_

 
Thanks.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's correct, she is named after that girl in the movie, she was also so shy in the beginning.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_
And for all you cat-lovers out there:



_

 





 OMG how true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is addicted to it, she'd have to join Catnip Anonimus Group!


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Rachel, Jessica and Maya are so cute. I love their expression on their faces, they look a bit grumpy


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_Lilly my Bengal Cat i love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My Parents got 3 Bengal Cats too and let me tell you they have a different character than the cats we've had before. Lilly needs a lot of attention and she meaows constantly...shes just quiet when she sleeps (which is when im at work lol). Just to let you all know if you decide to get a Bengal Cat which can range from 600 to 3000 USD be sure you really have time to play and cuddle etc. 















_

 
The last pics. is great


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *civicbabe627* 

 
_Here's my girl, Luna! She was the runt of the litter, we think, she turned a year old August 14th. She is the sweetest though! Love her to pieces! She's a Siberian Husky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Luna as a puppy at 8wks.






This is Luna as of last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
She is so cute, I have one and she also was the runt of the litter. But that was 11 years ago.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_Rachel, Jessica and Maya are so cute. I love their expression on their faces, they look a bit grumpy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, that is the classic American Shorthair flat grumpy face.  They are the most sweet and loving creatures - they are snuggled together on my bed purring up a storm as I type this.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yes, that is the classic American Shorthair flat grumpy face.  They are the most sweet and loving creatures - *they are snuggled together on my bed purring up a storm as I type this.*



_

 
Aww how cute!


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope I've done this right - never added picures to a post before.

Here are my 3 dogs who live with my parents. I've had Mitzi since she was a puppy and she's about 16 now, Holly is about 10 and I've had her since she was a puppy too, and Ivor we've had since he was about 2, and he's about 12 now. He was my brother's guide dog but he is retired now, so he's just a normal 'pet'. I love them all dearly and consider them family.

Mitzi - she needs to visit the doggie salon urgently! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Holly - she's scared of the camera, bless.











Ivor - he's epileptic, has arthritis, and has a heart condition. Bless him. He's OK though - just has to take some medication every day.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

Meant to say, there are some seriously good looking pets on here!!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

LP_x - your family dogs are so darling! I love how Mitzi is rocking what looks like a fauxhawk in the first photo.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 9, 2008)

Lp_x that noise from Ivor is sooooooooo cute.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_ 





_

 
Hahahahaha I absolutely love it when they do that. Mine's a bag addict as well (oh and it shows she's got class, her eyes match the bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks both. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 them


----------



## LP_x (Nov 9, 2008)

@ the kitties in the bags. Too cute!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 9, 2008)

Ahhh, I love it when Pumpkin drops by!  xoxo


----------



## Moxy (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Ahhh, I love it when Pumpkin drops by!  xoxo_

 





One of these days we'll do a little photoshoot just for you


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 10, 2008)

I posted pics of my little one a few pages ago, but I just have to show off my FAVORITE picture of her!
I caught her mid-stretch and she looks so cute.. 
Like a little polar bear cub or something.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










and here she is giving mommy a kissy.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a VERY proud reptile breeder, including lizards, boas, and pythons, of which there are about 60.  I also breed ratties (not just for THAT reason, which isn't something that I take pleasure in, believe me, but my animals have to eat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I own a beautiful puppy, and two obnoxious cats.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 10, 2008)

Wow, look at your little ones! That's pretty impressive and cool. I'm up for anything as long as it isn't spiders


----------



## amyzon (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Wow, look at your little ones! That's pretty impressive and cool. I'm up for anything as long as it isn't spiders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
NO JOKE GIRL.  I can't deal w/ them.  I've just gotten over my fear of mealworms b/c I breed them to feed the lizards. They're not smelly or scary.  But spiders... NEVER!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I posted pics of my little one a few pages ago, but I just have to show off my FAVORITE picture of her!
I caught her mid-stretch and she looks so cute.. 
Like a little polar bear cub or something.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
Oh, this makes me want to give her a big hug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_ 





_

 
What breed is this one? Beautiful markings.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_What breed is this one? Beautiful markings. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is an albino ball python.  We just started pairing up some snakies and should be hatching some beautiful babies in the spring.  

I just want to say, seeing thanks, and supportive comments for my untraditional hobby which has always typically garnished nasty and stereotypical, close-minded comments from my coworkers and strangers is so incredibly _*refreshing*._  You have no idea how much I appreciate that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You girls freakin rock!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_That is an albino ball python. We just started pairing up some snakies and should be hatching some beautiful babies in the spring. 

I just want to say, seeing thanks, and supportive comments for my untraditional hobby which has always typically garnished nasty and stereotypical, close-minded comments from my coworkers and strangers is so incredibly *refreshing*. You have no idea how much I appreciate that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You girls freakin rock!



_

 
You are most welcome and I am really glad you shared. A long-time friend of mine is responsible for me having a true appreciation for reptiles and "critters" (as he calls them) in general. I have been fortunate to have been well educated by him and have had the opportunity to interact with many members of his reptile family.

I thought your python might be an albino, the colouring is so unique. My friend has an albino corn snake called Elizabeth, she has lavendar eyes. She is truly a gorgeous creature and quite loving and friendly. I have an old, old picture of me somewhere holding her, I'll have to dig it up and scan it one of these days.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

my best friend! my gorgeous doggy.


----------



## panda___ (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_





my best friend! my gorgeous doggy._

 


SO CUTE! I love the jacket, where did you buy it? I've been trying to look for a jacket for my large dog, but I can't find one big enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your dog is a Weimaraner, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are my two girls:






The bigger white and black dog is my Blue Heeler mix. Her name is Daisy May & she's 6 years old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The small white dog in the picture is my sisters Cocker Spaniel mix & his name is Max.






This is our newest girl. We adopted her in April. She's a pure bred Blue Heeler & her name is Crea. (pronounced KU-RAY-UH)


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda___* 

 
_SO CUTE! I love the jacket, where did you buy it? I've been trying to look for a jacket for my large dog, but I can't find one big enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your dog is a Weimaraner, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks! yep she's a rescued Weim. she had two previous owners, i have no idea why since she is a very good dog! i just adore her. the sweater is actually from walmart. it was cute but didnt hold up very well. we have a hard time finding stuff to fit her as well since her chest is so large and the rest of her body is skinny.


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_thanks! yep she's a rescued Weim. she had two previous owners, i have no idea why since she is a very good dog! i just adore her. the sweater is actually from walmart. it was cute but didnt hold up very well. we have a hard time finding stuff to fit her as well since her chest is so large and the rest of her body is skinny._

 

That is the type of dog I want!!  They are simply beautiful.  She looks so cute in her sweater too.


----------



## x-ivy (Nov 12, 2008)

His name is Kaleb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When we got him...





And now...
Ivy Ok.'s Photos - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


----------



## kimmy (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_His name is Kaleb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When we got him...





And now...
Ivy Ok.'s Photos - Mobile Uploads | Facebook_

 
gosssh he is super cute!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 13, 2008)

Kaleb is soooo precious!!


----------



## yodagirl (Nov 13, 2008)

OMG! Kaleb is such a cutie pie


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2008)

I was wrapping a birthday present for my mum today and luckily I had my camera next to me - my little devil stole the ribbons and chewed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it's shiny and it moves then it's hers! (cat law #4 or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## panda___ (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spacegirl2007* 

 
_thanks! yep she's a rescued Weim. she had two previous owners, i have no idea why since she is a very good dog! i just adore her. the sweater is actually from walmart. it was cute but didnt hold up very well. we have a hard time finding stuff to fit her as well since her chest is so large and the rest of her body is skinny._

 

Yeah, my pure ACD is small but she has to wear large jackets because her chest is big. All of the Extra Large dog coats I've seen have been really boring or pink and frilly. LOL.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2008)

Yay - more photos!  ;-)  Keep 'em coming.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2008)

PUMPKIN!!!!! *screams*  ;-)  I love Pumpkin, and her mum.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_PUMPKIN!!!!! *screams*  ;-)  I love Pumpkin, and her mum._

 
 Racheeeel!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We love you too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fancy some chewed yellow ribbon?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Racheeeel!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We love you too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fancy some chewed yellow ribbon?_

 
LOL - I'll take anything if it's coming from ms. pumps & mademoiselle moxy.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 13, 2008)

Hahaha you're too sweet


----------



## SkylarV217 (Nov 17, 2008)

*My little one's new Puppy Pal*

My little ones new pal ... He named her Bailey .... after a  long battle he litked "starwars" the best ....


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*







 oh my gosh! So adorable!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Oh my goodness, what a doll!!!!!  *love*


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

aw so adorable


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_His name is Kaleb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When we got him...





And now...
Ivy Ok.'s Photos - Mobile Uploads | Facebook_

 
*dies* so precious!!!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

awww so cute!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

OMIGOSH!!! Soooo cute!!!  DH loves the floppy beagle-ears.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Holy cow that is one cute puppy!  Congrats on your new fur baby!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Precious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want some puppy love!


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

im reduced to baby talk.
ohhh myy jorrssh!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

OMG love the new puppy...Cute cute cute! Now I want a new puppy...Why do they grow up!!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

awweeeeee shs so cutee!!!!!! its a beagle right??? i used to have one!! these pics just brought back so many memories!!! enjoy the puppy!!


----------



## hhunt2 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Aw, what a cute beagle.

I have a Basset Hound and people get my dog confused with beagles.  I used to get really pissed when people say "Aw, what a cute beagle".  But I've grown to say "aww" at beagles.  I think it's their eyes and howls.

Puppies grow up real fast.  So enjoy her. 
I remember my little monster lost 3 teeth, and I found them in her blanket and saved them in a little clear jar.  I also remember when her nails were as small as your pups, now their huge nails that claw into my belly when she jumps on me. lol

Here's when she was a pup; I miss those days.
http://static.px.yelp.com/photo/5Zax...Wp4A_Y8uvO1Q/l
http://static.px.yelp.com/photo/Ou2F...xij2tts8l4Ow/l


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

OMGWOHSH!!! thats like the most precious thing in the world!!

Im totally getting myself a puppy when i graduate in 2 years


----------



## kittykit (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Awwww.... he's soooo cute! I'd love to hug him!!! I wish I could keep a dog in my apartment.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Aww, how cute!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kiss!


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

soooo cute


----------



## dictator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

aww! what an adorable puppy! makes me wish i had my own. he is sooo cute, cherish him!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

OMG sooooo cute lov him


----------



## chirufus (Nov 23, 2008)

The first snow in Belgium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I hope not the last
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rufus my biggest dog
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nanuk and Rufus






Help my paws are getting wet


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





The first snow in Belgium
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I hope not the last
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Rufus my biggest dog
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Nanuk and Rufus






Help my paws are getting wet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cuteness overload! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your dogs are soo cute! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rufus!


----------



## Tamzin_Uk (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Are ya ready for this?!?!? *Takes a deep breath...*

Our spoiled little princess, Sierra





Our Siamese #1 - Sabrina




Our Siamese #2 - Sasha




Our Siamese #3 - Oliver




Our Siamese #4 - Oscar (Oliver's brother)




My parent's Newfoundland, Samson



_

 

wow your siamese are beautiful- oscar looks very unique!!

these are my siamese:
cream and brown one- elli
brow one- zuni
and white and peahc one- zorro!!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 23, 2008)

Awww look at them, they're adorable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The photo is too big for the standards though, but I guess the mods will shrink it


----------



## MissAlly (Nov 26, 2008)

I have eight cats,one kitten,three dogs,and four ferrets.





Mirrabelle.





Bumpkin Bob..A.K.A:Bob.





Ferris whom is a total fatass now.





Hermineknee,she's about..five months old.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 26, 2008)

Nele - those snow photos are marvelous!!!!

MissAlly, awwwwww ferrets!!!!  I so wish they were not illegal in California.  I would so have one.  That last photo of you and the baby one is to die for.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok, so Dia(my chihuahua)'s little puppy friend came over the other night for a play visit. This was their 2nd time meeting, the first time consisting of Dia growling like crazy every time the puppy came near her. But this time she tolerated her and eventually came around and they were pretty much BFFs after all that... 

So this is Coco, my friend's Pomeranian pup. I think she's about 16 weeks old? SO friggin cute.. just a little fluffy, energetic ball of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got some cute shots of the WWE Puppy Smackdown 2008 that occurred in my living room (and partially on my lap)  the other night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*I love this pic! she looks like a lion all poofed up like that.. lol*






*I always catch the funniest faces 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*







*LOL... another funny face..*









*
Coco in a rare calm moment..she is so precious, i love her! * 




*

EXTREEEEEME close up.. haha* *Look who's glaring at me in the background looking all pissed off, LOL... I think she was jealous because coco was getting all the attention. what a brat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 26, 2008)

MAClovin, those photos are fantastic.  I love the "psycho eye" in the last one!


----------



## Kalie (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread makes me really, really happy.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_



_

 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG how cute! To me ferrets are like cats and otters combined


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 27, 2008)

omggg I love feretts.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG how cute! To me ferrets are like cats and otters combined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never though of it that way - you're right!


----------



## nanefy (Nov 29, 2008)

I have two gorgeous cats called Crockett and Tubbs.  They are only about 8 months old and they are amazing, hilarious, cheeky, naughty, cuddly, cute etc etc etc.

Anyway, here they are!  This is them when they were kittens, I will need to get some of them now online, because they are all on my PC.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nanefy* 

 
_




_

 
Now would you look at that. That is so precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They can come to stay with me anytime if you'll be going on vacation or anything


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is Sambibabe in person:





She is 12 year old granny, but she acts like she is 3 month old puppy!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 1, 2008)

*Meet Mac the cat!*

My fiance and I adopted a kitten today! Of course, Mac for a name fits him to a tee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps that I love Mac but I also named him Mac because it stands for "my awesome cat", haha, cheesy, I know!

The kitten is my Christmas present and I'm super excited, knowing I saved a little kitten. I just felt bad because I couldn't take his brother, but the lady at the animal shelter assured me he would go quick because most kittens do. He has had all of his first shots and de-worming, etc. They gave us a really good sized bag of Science Diet kitten food and we went out later on and bought him a lot of goodies and a new litter box and cat bed for him. He is such a sweetheart and has already adjusted to our apartment and he hasn't even been home six hours yet!


----------



## Holly (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

What a cutie! I'm so jealous


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

how cute! thats adorable MAC


----------



## jdechant (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Awww..mac is going to be forever grateful to you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sooo cute!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Awww, the newest memeber of the itteh bitteh kitteh committeh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mac is sooo cute!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

so cute! awww. I love his fuzzy coat! merry christmas to you!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*






Brittney I am so excited that you and Nick got a new kitten!  What a cute little boy.  I know that you have been wanting to get a cat for sometime now and I am so happy for you.  Coach is going to have to send Mac a few things for Christmas.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Oooooooh what a precious little ball of fluff!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

He is absolutely adorable!!! My husband and I have a soft spot for cats (we have 4).  All of ours have been either adopted (Gezebel, our oldest at around 12 years approx.) or strays as kittens (Charlie and Mungo-5 year old brothers).  Our littlest was found at my husband's office about to get run over by a truck so we took him home.  He was around 2 to 3 weeks old at the time.  We couldn't think of a name, so we called him "Babydude" (from Sifl-n-Olly).  When we finally thought of a name, he would only answer to Babydude.  

Sorry to sort of hijack your thread, but I'm a proud Mama and like to tell people about my babies
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Enjoy him!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bring the kitteh stories on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going to be so sad to leave him tomorrow when I go to work. I'm going to leave the door to our guest bedroom closed, but I keep his litter box underneath my sink, there is a big open area there. My bathroom connects to our guest bedroom, so there is plenty of room for him to play tomorrow. I'm going to leave a fresh bowl of water and food there for him too and his little cat bed too. He will meow periodically and if one of us picks him up, he totally relaxes. He has already used his litter box (number 1 lol) and I was so happy for him! He ate some food earlier and drank some water and I also gave him a bit of milk, but not enough that would upset his stomach.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Aww!! I love him!! I had a cat named MAC too! But his name was after macaulay culkin LOL..go figure it was 3rd  grade! Hahaha


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Oh man, so cute.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

That is so cool!Mac is so adorable,I love cats.You'll have fun with him


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Aww, he's super precious.  Kittens are the cutest!


----------



## TDoll (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

AWWW!! He's sooo cute!! lol at "my awesome cat"   
Seriously though...that's the snuggliest fur I've ever seen!


----------



## kathweezy (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

aww ur cat is so cute. it has the cutest fur ever.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Awwww he's so cuuuuute >_<! What a little fluffball he is lol. I turn to goo when kittens are involved. Please give him an extra cuddle on my behalf.


----------



## Willa (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwweeee the last picture!!!!!!

<3


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Ahhhhhh, I love him.  Bless you guys for adopting him!  He is darling and lucky to have come home with you.  Sweet little Mac! xo


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*






 Oh he is so cute!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

so cute!!


----------



## Shaquille (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

he's so pretty!! I love the golden hair..


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Awwwwwww.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

I've looked at this thread 3 times already, LOL.  I'm such a sucker for a kitten.  I want to cuddle him.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

I wish I wasn't allergic to kitties...I want one!!! Mac is a cutie


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

^^I came back to look at this thread again for some extra smiles. Little Mac is just too irresistible!


----------



## nikki (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Mac sure is adorable!!!!!  i wish my hubbie wasn't allergic!!  My little girl told me this morning that she wants Santa to bring her a fake kitty, since real ones make daddy sick ;-)


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 3, 2008)

Kanguhhh!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2008)

Ally what an awesome pic!!! Hahahaha you both look "tough"


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nanefy* 

 
_ 







_

 
*dies* OMG they are so gorgeous - that first photo is amazing!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_Here is Sambibabe in person:





She is 12 year old granny, but she acts like she is 3 month old puppy!_

 
Sweet thing!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_





Kanguhhh!_

 





 So classic! I loooooooove it.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

double..


----------



## Moxy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Ooooh my goodness look at it! What a perfect little fluff of love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're probably gonna move the thread to "show off your pets-ALL pet pictures go here" though, I've noticed that they did it everytime someone opened a new thread with their pets. This is just FYI incase you'll be wondering where the pictures have gone


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Gorgeous!!! I love how hes so fluffy!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

awww so gorgeous!!! what a sweetie!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

he is super cute! just wait until you start finding out all his little quirks. i loved my kitten even more when i found out she plays fetch haha!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Mac is ridiculously cute. Yay for adopting kitties and saving lives!
Congrats on the new member of you're family!

I have 3 cats, and i reallllllllyyyy want another. Im kind of a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Awww Mac is adorable!
I love the fluffness =]
Enjoy the amazing kitten!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Meet Mac the cat!*

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! eeek... !! Too cute!!
Congratulations on the new addition. Cats are so special I love them


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 4, 2008)

Love the 2nd pic of MAC! He is just so loving the cuddles


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey everyone!
So, my golden retriever Chelsea died in November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she was 11 years old, it was so so sad, Ive had her since I was little, she was basically a sister!

But, the heart needs to move on, and we purchased a new puppy from a lady with a golden who she was breeding one time only (to help balance her hormones) and we are picking the pup up today! I am so so excited. Shes only 8 weeks old and her name is Sara.

I will post pics of my old pup Chels as well as Sara when we get home!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 4, 2008)

Hugs for you and yay for the new puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We cant wait for the pics!


----------



## onedollarshort (Dec 5, 2008)

Everyone has such adorable pets!!! I have a constant smile on my face in this thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my little man Brutus. He was born on March 10, 2008.

8 weeks when we brought him home :





sleeping with my daughter :





Brutus today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They grow up so fast, eh?






Thanks for sharing your pets with us!!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onedollarshort* 

 
_Everyone has such adorable pets!!! I have a constant smile on my face in this thread!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my little man Brutus. He was born on March 10, 2008.

8 weeks when we brought him home :





sleeping with my daughter :





Brutus today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They grow up so fast, eh?






Thanks for sharing your pets with us!!_

 
omg,he is SO CUTE,Brutus kinda looks like my cat Sneakers.Beautiful cat!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 5, 2008)

Brutus is adorable. Its true they do grow up so so fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aww


----------



## onedollarshort (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you!! We love him so much!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 5, 2008)

My puppy Chicka for halloween.


----------



## MDizzle (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

My mouth just dropped open - so cute!


----------



## chirufus (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hey everyone!
So, my golden retriever Chelsea died in November 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




she was 11 years old, it was so so sad, Ive had her since I was little, she was basically a sister!

But, the heart needs to move on, and we purchased a new puppy from a lady with a golden who she was breeding one time only (to help balance her hormones) and we are picking the pup up today! I am so so excited. Shes only 8 weeks old and her name is Sara.

I will post pics of my old pup Chels as well as Sara when we get home! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
O that 's so sad about Chelsea, but the important thing is that she had a good live and not to mush pain at the end
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I wish you good luck with Sara.


----------



## chirufus (Dec 6, 2008)

Brutus has such a nice pattern...did he play with carbon and white?


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

I just melted a bit. I can't wait for my bf to move out here, he has a cat and I miss pets so much!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Aww! Soooo cute!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

I just had to show off another cute picture of my boy Coach.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here he is lounging on the couch watching the birds go by.


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

Awwwww So cute!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

we demand a picture update!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 7, 2008)

Aww look at him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Heehee does he chatter while watching the birdies? Mine goes meh-meh-mhe-meh-meh-meh for minutes


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 7, 2008)

He loves to chatter at the birds!  It is amazing all of the sounds that cats can make!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

Blind, I am so, so sorry about Chelsea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Good luck with the new pup!

Brutus is GORGEOUS, he has that pretty tuxedo look.  And the photo with your daughter, OMG.  Heaven.

Chicky the superdog!  So cute!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2008)

Coach is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!  Such a big handsome boy.


----------



## dimpleyy (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

So adorable, especially the first one!
I just want to huge it!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

oh my goshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I want to hug her. She is tooo precious awwwww 
Congratulations


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww you're all lucky people! I can't have pets because my mom hates them, my dad and sister have asthma and are allergic to fur, while I have sensitive nose + sinus which causes my nose to act up when exposed to too much fur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would really want to have my own pet too! I love animals.


----------



## duckduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Aww you're all lucky people! I can't have pets because my mom hates them, my dad and sister have asthma and are allergic to fur, while I have sensitive nose + sinus which causes my nose to act up when exposed to too much fur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would really want to have my own pet too! I love animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw, that sucks! My whole family has allergies to cats and dogs, so I had to wait until I was older and moved out before I could get my kitties. I am a little sensitive, but if I keep the house clean, then it isn't an issue. Also, we have wood floors, which helps tons since the hair/dander can't get into them. Have you considered a devon rex or rex cat? They are a little odd looking, but they have TONS of personality, and little to no fur so they don't irritate most people allergies. Just a sugguestion


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_ Have you considered a devon rex or rex cat? They are a little odd looking_

 
My neughbour is a vet and a great one at that, and she said that the problem isn't really in the cat's furr but in their SALIVA. So even if you get a naked furrless cat the problem will still exist because the allergens come from saliva and not the furr, it just transfers to the furr because cats lick themselves.


----------



## duckduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_My neughbour is a vet and a great one at that, and she said that the problem isn't really in the cat's furr but in their SALIVA. So even if you get a naked furrless cat the problem will still exist because the allergens come from saliva and not the furr, it just transfers to the furr because cats lick themselves._

 
I have heard that different people are allergic to different parts of animals - most are allergic to saliva, but some can be allergic to the dander or the fur. I don't know how to identify which one is the problem, but I do know it varies by person. As for me, I am allergic to some cats and not others. When I picked out mine, the big test would be 1. Rub cat on face, 2. Wait to see if I get a runny nose or my face swells up. Yeah, the adoption center thought I was kinda weird, but I got what I wanted


----------



## Moxy (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_I have heard that different people are allergic to different parts of animals - most are allergic to saliva, but some can be allergic to the dander or the fur._

 
Agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heehee you got your kitties in the end and that's all that matters


----------



## christinakate (Dec 9, 2008)

My two babes. My Kitty, Tia is now 21 years old.
Hahah and still kickin !


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_1. Rub cat on face, 2. Wait to see if I get a runny nose or my face swells up._

 
LOL what a funny way to check out a cat! You must've looked so adorable while doing your 'test'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I ever get a pet, maybe I should try out the rubbing-animal-on-face test too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway it's gonna be a loooong time before I can move out of my parents' house (I'm already 21!); people in my country only move out when they get married, but sometimes even after marriage they continue to stay with their parents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway back to topic, thanks for suggesting the rex cat, I'll keep that in mind, although I really love big fat furry cats (aren't they just sooo cute? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dreamer246 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinakate* 

 
_My two babes. My Kitty, Tia is now 21 years old.
Hahah and still kickin !









_

 

Awww so cute! Thanks for posting! Your kitty is the same age as me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the first pic it looks like your guy is kissing the cat, then in the second pic seems like the cat is nuzzling him. Lovely!


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## panther27 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I just had to show off another cute picture of my boy Coach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here he is lounging on the couch watching the birds go by.




_

 
Coach is a beautiful cat


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 9, 2008)

Some more ferret shots!











JayJay Attila whom my dad killed.






Ferris.











Mirrabelle.

Some of my cats;






Tootsie,my retarded cross-eyed cat.






Nahluh,Kanguh,and LouLou;all related along with Tootsie.











Tigger.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aww look at him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Heehee does he chatter while watching the birdies? Mine goes meh-meh-mhe-meh-meh-meh for minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha,Sneakers my cat talks to the birds too!It's so cute.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Blind, I am so, so sorry about Chelsea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with the new pup!

Brutus is GORGEOUS, he has that pretty tuxedo look. And the photo with your daughter, OMG. Heaven.

Chicky the superdog! So cute!_

 
Yeah,my cat is a tuxedo cat.Tuxedo cats are really pretty huh


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 9, 2008)

These are my babies, the white one is Bella and the other is CoCo, they are soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## onedollarshort (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_





 Brutus has such a nice pattern...did he play with carbon and white?_

 

hehe thank you!! you guys know whats funny about Brutus?? he was the only Tuxedo in the whole 7 kitty litter! most of the other kittens were a beautiful gray and white, and 2 orange and white! i feel in love!

thank you!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

Oooh new baby pictures!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tia is such a sweetie, good for her, living all her nine lives.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MissAlly - I love your photos.  Your menagerie is fabulous. 

Bella and Coco look like yin and yang!  Darling.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol...so I have two cats. Smokey and Cha cha...Smokey is the grey one and is 13 years old. She is my favorite fat cat. The black and white one is Chacha..She is half siamese. She is 6 years old. I was going through some old pictures to find you guys the good ones. lol...I even threw a picture in of my little girl jaelyn from 2 christmas' ago. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!


P.S. The black cat is not my favorite..hense the lack of pictures of her..haha..she is the bf's cat..NOT mine...kinda reminds me of a drenched rat..lol...





 Wearing the Mr. Peanut top hat!




 Ugghh..in the sink, AGAIN!!




 She forgot to put her tounge back in her mouth!! haha..




 I caught the arch enemies snuggling!! haha..




My little baby! I miss her being this small..lol..


----------



## Brittni (Dec 10, 2008)

Everybody meet Cadence (meaning: melodic progression, my roommates are in a band.) She was my early birthday gift (birthday: Nov 29th) and has been one of the reasons, besides school/social life LOL, for my absence from Specktra. She is a persian and we got her from a breeder, but she was sick right away and only weighed 11 oz when she should weigh 1lb per month so 2lbs when we got her... We have nursed her back to health with the help of the vet's medications, but she lost an eye in the process (not sure why, it's getting a biopsy)





















Cadence (at my mom's house with me) and my other persian, Ava....






Our little fighter... one day (today) after her surgery.











Her right now as I post... looking all innocent but she just got done being a rascal! =)






She loves playing with my MAC pigments cause they roll around on the floor, LOL


----------



## panther27 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Lol...so I have two cats. Smokey and Cha cha...Smokey is the grey one and is 13 years old. She is my favorite fat cat. The black and white one is Chacha..She is half siamese. She is 6 years old. I was going through some old pictures to find you guys the good ones. lol...I even threw a picture in of my little girl jaelyn from 2 christmas' ago. MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!


P.S. The black cat is not my favorite..hense the lack of pictures of her..haha..she is the bf's cat..NOT mine...kinda reminds me of a drenched rat..lol...





Wearing the Mr. Peanut top hat!




Ugghh..in the sink, AGAIN!!




She forgot to put her tounge back in her mouth!! haha..




I caught the arch enemies snuggling!! haha..




My little baby! I miss her being this small..lol.._

 
I think both cats are adorable!You're little girl so cute,awww!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Everybody meet Cadence (meaning: melodic progression, my roommates are in a band.) She was my early birthday gift (birthday: Nov 29th) and has been one of the reasons, besides school/social life LOL, for my absence from Specktra. She is a persian and we got her from a breeder, but she was sick right away and only weighed 11 oz when she should weigh 1lb per month so 2lbs when we got her... We have nursed her back to health with the help of the vet's medications, but she lost an eye in the process (not sure why, it's getting a biopsy)





















Cadence (at my mom's house with me) and my other persian, Ava....






Our little fighter... one day (today) after her surgery.











Her right now as I post... looking all innocent but she just got done being a rascal! =)






She loves playing with my MAC pigments cause they roll around on the floor, LOL_

 
OMG,Cadence is so pretty,I hope she heals quick.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

^^Aww..what a cute little kitty!! Its sooo sad to look at her eye though! I hope she heals quickly!!


----------



## onedollarshort (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Everybody meet Cadence (meaning: melodic progression, my roommates are in a band.) She was my early birthday gift (birthday: Nov 29th) and has been one of the reasons, besides school/social life LOL, for my absence from Specktra. She is a persian and we got her from a breeder, but she was sick right away and only weighed 11 oz when she should weigh 1lb per month so 2lbs when we got her... We have nursed her back to health with the help of the vet's medications, but she lost an eye in the process (not sure why, it's getting a biopsy)





















Cadence (at my mom's house with me) and my other persian, Ava....






Our little fighter... one day (today) after her surgery.











Her right now as I post... looking all innocent but she just got done being a rascal! =)






She loves playing with my MAC pigments cause they roll around on the floor, LOL_

 
what a good mommy you are!! i hope Cadence makes a full and speedy recovery!! soo adorable!!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

I hope Cadence gets better soon! shes so so precious.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_ 





I caught the arch enemies snuggling!! haha..




My little baby! I miss her being this small..lol.._

 
So gorgeous! And your daughter is precious.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ 










_

 
Brittni - bless your heart. What a darling she is, I hope she has a speedy recovery. xx


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: My little one's new Puppy Pal*

That is the cutest thing! I wish puppies would stay puppies forever lol


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2008)

Awwww...Brittni Cadence is very lucky to have you.  I wish her a speedy recovery and a very long life!


----------



## christinakate (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorgeous kitty you got there Brittni. I wish her a fast and healthy recovery ! All the best to you.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 13, 2008)

Awww, I hope she heals quickly! She is adorable, I squealed when I saw her in her little shirt, poor baby


----------



## iio (Dec 14, 2008)

^ that kitty is cute!
This is my first pup she is a shih tzu poodle and is 3 months old.


----------



## christinakate (Dec 14, 2008)

Chica got a new outfit for Xmas, thought i'd share.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2008)

omg brittni, that kitten is so tiny and cute!

i got simba his christmas outfit, and he actually enjoys wearing it.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 14, 2008)

Kimmy oh my goodness are you trying to kill me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm melting here


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_^ that kitty is cute!
This is my first pup she is a shih tzu poodle and is 3 months old.  





_

 
She is a DARLING!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinakate* 

 
_Chica got a new outfit for Xmas, thought i'd share.



_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i got simba his christmas outfit, and he actually enjoys wearing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Loving the holiday wardrobes - so cute!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 14, 2008)

I love the outfits on the animals! So cute! And that shi tzu is sooo adorable omg iio!!

Thank you everyone for your wonderful comments on Cadence. She is doing great -- just entered the REALLY playful and adventurous stage, so my two guy roommates are having a blast with that!

The most precious thing today was when I woke up to go pee, Cadence was sitting on Pat (one of my roommate)'s lap and then I went back into my room to sleep. A few minutes later I get a knock on my door and Pat is like, "Here, Cadence wants you. She hasn't stopped crying since you came out." and sure enough as soon as I layed her on my bed with me she purred and cuddled up and we fell back asleep. she loves her mommy.


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 15, 2008)

My Chelly when she was a baby:





My Maya when she was a baby:





My Chelly and Maya, 3 and 2 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








I love them w/ all my heart!!!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 15, 2008)

Because I just can't help myself...here's more.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sis and I taking the pups to play in the snow:





Chelly wanted to wish everybody a Merry Christmas!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^^  They are all sooo cute!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 15, 2008)

Yo babes, we're re-decorating the living room and our Pumpkin is supervising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some craptastic phone pics, but you can't miss the big black fluff:
















She's making sure my dad does everything correctly


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

Pumpkiiiiiiin! *squueeeee*


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

Ah that Pumpkin, she's a slavedriver!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 15, 2008)

A updated photo of my puppy whos living in Virginia USA with my friend after  my ex and I broke up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mr Askim! Hes such a poser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hes getting under my feet on thanksgiving when I was trying to cook 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He just likes to lye by my feet constantly....And then I trip up over him!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

Awwweeee this thread is gushing with cuteness!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Awwweeee this thread is gushing with cuteness!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, and I love it so, so much!  Bring on the cute overload!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 15, 2008)

omg u guys have the sweetest pets! im gonna post pics of my lil man when i get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




honorable mention: Cadence is the cutest thing ever. omg.


----------



## allyson (Dec 15, 2008)

My little ones dressed as elves, hehe. I don't think they liked it.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allyson* 

 
_My little ones dressed as elves, hehe. I don't think they liked it. 








_

 
OMG.....too friggin cute.i have a little hat for halloween that i put on my cat,she just shakes it off


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_omg brittni, that kitten is so tiny and cute!

i got simba his christmas outfit, and he actually enjoys wearing it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Awwwwwww,that is so sweet!Simba is too adorable for words.


----------



## allyson (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_OMG.....too friggin cute.i have a little hat for halloween that i put on my cat,she just shakes it off
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
The little white one's head is too small, so she shakes it off too, but my orange guy's head is so big, he can't possibly get it off, so you see him running around with a hat all askew!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allyson* 

 
_The little white one's head is too small, so she shakes it off too, but my orange guy's head is so big, he can't possibly get it off, so you see him running around with a hat all askew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah,mine will do that before shaking it off,the hat will be hanging halfway off her head


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yo babes, we're re-decorating the living room and our Pumpkin is supervising 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some craptastic phone pics, but you can't miss the big black fluff:
















She's making sure my dad does everything correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it,Pumpkin knows what's goin' on!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allyson* 

 
_My little ones dressed as elves, hehe. I don't think they liked it. 








_

 
OMG, so hilarious!!! I was at the pet store during my lunch hour today, and wanted so badly to get the reindeer antler thingys for my girls, but knew it would be a waste of money, as they would NOT be amused and would not stand for it.


----------



## panther27 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_OMG, so hilarious!!! I was at the pet store during my lunch hour today, and wanted so badly to get the reindeer antler thingys for my girls, but knew it would be a waste of money, as they would NOT be amused and would not stand for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha,I have a pair of those for my cat and she totally hates it.She will freak out when I put it on her


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 16, 2008)

So I mentioned a week or so ago about my golden retriever dying in November, and we got a new puppy just this week.

Heres a pic of our late Golden Chelsea (I miss her so bad!)






And our new puppy Sara. (taken by my boyfriend, his photography website is in my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 16, 2008)

Blind I am so sorry to hear about Chelsea.  I lost my darling 15 year old golden Snicker last halloween so I can relate to your loss.  Goldens are just the best dogs in the whole world.  

Sara is adorable and congratulations!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That picture is priceless.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

ahh shoot, cant get em to work


----------



## Moxy (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG Sara is soooooooooooooooooo beautiful!!! Wow. RIP Chelsea, Sara would be proud to know you.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

Attachment 7391


cocker spaniel Oscar

and of course my four piggies, Clancy, Layla, Shelby and Maisy


YouTube - More Guinea Pigs!


----------



## summerskin (Dec 18, 2008)

This is my French bulldog Lulu. She's very sweet, and as you can tell from the pic, very lazy


----------



## godsdandelion (Dec 19, 2008)

My Yorkie......


----------



## chirufus (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_So I mentioned a week or so ago about my golden retriever dying in November, and we got a new puppy just this week.

Heres a pic of our late Golden Chelsea (I miss her so bad!)






And our new puppy Sara. (taken by my boyfriend, his photography website is in my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




_

 
I wish you good luck with your new baby


----------



## SonRisa (Dec 20, 2008)

I have to show my hammie girls!!!






The other night we discovered Gouda loves ice cream.






And Donkey loves licking it off her face.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerskin* 

 
_This is my French bulldog Lulu. She's very sweet, and as you can tell from the pic, very lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

LOL OMG
I just LOVE anything with a squished face... adorable

and the kitties with the elve outfits! squeee!!!

This is by far one of my favorite threads

and blindpassion, BEAUTIFUL dogs I must say

...A few new pics of Cadence. She gets her stitches out later today (seeing as it's 3am as I post this LOL)


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 

 
_




_

 





 This is just too adorable. I think sugar in my blood finally went up


----------



## Kuki (Dec 20, 2008)

This is Cyrus, he's a pomeranian...








Me and Cyrus snogging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















This is Juhi (we kind of pronounce her name like Joo wee) She's a Chow Chow.






This is Samson...







This is Alfa, he's now in heaven!! :-( That's me sitting on him, lol, he was my nanny. I miss him :-(







These are my rats... when they were a 5 weeks old, Emile, Django and Remy (the first 2 are rex rats, meaning theve got curly fur and whiskers!!)

















This is Rino my rabbit... (named after Rino Gattuso because theyre both hairy!lol)









Playing in space raiders box!lol...





This is Pippo our little mouse, named after Pippo Inzaghi...






AND FINALLY....
L.C our Teddy bear hamster...
but I cant find his photo!! :-( I'll upload one when I do.



As you can see, I'm pet mad!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_





_

 
Awwww he looks like a teddy bear!:hear:


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 21, 2008)

This is my 3rd time posting on this thread, but I really can't help it. All of the pet pictures make me smile! So here is the story behind this photo. We have a shopping bag filled with Christmas presents for the dogs in the computer room. We couldnt find Chelly so we searched the house and found her inside the shopping bag. She pulled out a little teddy bear that we had actually bought for Maya. Well, its Chelly's teddy bear now:


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

^^oh my GOD how sweet!!!!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

this is my lil man. he's a yorkie mix (yorkie, Australian terrier and Brat lol)


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww, blindpassion, I'm so sorry to hear about Chelsea. Sara is absolutely adorable, though.

And Brittni, Cadence is an absolute doll...especially in her little sleeper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's the latest pic of my fat slug, Domino...his newest nickname is Dommapottamus.



Click to make him bigger...as if he needs to be!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 21, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAA you have basement kittehs too? Mine's a big black cat-opottamus as well


----------



## chirufus (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuki* 

 
_This is Cyrus, he's a pomeranian...








Me and Cyrus snogging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















This is Juhi (we kind of pronounce her name like Joo wee) She's a Chow Chow.






This is Samson...







This is Alfa, he's now in heaven!! :-( That's me sitting on him, lol, he was my nanny. I miss him :-(







These are my rats... when they were a 5 weeks old, Emile, Django and Remy (the first 2 are rex rats, meaning theve got curly fur and whiskers!!)

















This is Rino my rabbit... (named after Rino Gattuso because theyre both hairy!lol)









Playing in space raiders box!lol...





This is Pippo our little mouse, named after Pippo Inzaghi...






AND FINALLY....
L.C our Teddy bear hamster...
but I cant find his photo!! :-( I'll upload one when I do.



As you can see, I'm pet mad! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks like you having a little Zoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love to have animals around me, they always make me feel good


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

*May I introduce: My lovely Bearded Dragon BABSI*





*She loves to sunbathe in the summer*









*Her castle, hehe Terrarium*









*Sitting on my couch*





*She is soooooo pretty, I love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summerskin* 

 
_This is my French bulldog Lulu. She's very sweet, and as you can tell from the pic, very lazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Awwwwww, what a cutie!!! I love French Bulldogs


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_*May I introduce: My lovely Bearded Dragon BABSI*





*She loves to sunbathe in the summer*









*Her castle, hehe Terrarium*









*Sitting on my couch*





*She is soooooo pretty, I love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



_

 


i've always been curious about these. what's their temperment like if they have one at all lol. does she bite? what does she eat?


----------



## iio (Dec 21, 2008)

Its nice to see a variety of animals! so beautiful...heres another of my puppy Suki.

She looks mad here...but still cute hehe


----------



## kimmy (Dec 21, 2008)

yagmur, that is one fine looking lizard. i want one of those so bad.


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i've always been curious about these. *what's their temperment like if they have one at all lol. does she bite? what does she eat?*_

 
Of, course they have one!!! She loves to lay on her branch and watch whats going on in the House. She is lazy, curious, hand-tame, loves to explore her Terrarium and greedy for food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She eats 70% vegetables, fruits, herbs, blooms and 30% insects like: crickets or grashoppers. You can feed also pinky mouses, but I would NEVER do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_yagmur, that is one fine looking lizard. *i want one of those so bad.*_

 
Thank you. I love my pretty Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Why dont you get one? The feeding takes getting used to, but it works after a while. Those reptiles are so interesting and pretty.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_Its nice to see a variety of animals! so beautiful...heres another of my puppy Suki.

She looks mad here...but still cute hehe





_

 

OMFG how [email protected]!! i wanna just spoil the crap outta her! awwwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Of, course they have one!!! She loves to lay on her branch and watch whats going on in the House. She is lazy, curious, hand-tame, loves to explore her Terrarium and greedy for food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She eats 70% vegetables, fruits, herbs, blooms and 30% insects like: crickets or grashoppers. You can feed also pinky mouses, but I would NEVER do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i totally want one now LOL! i think they're beautiful


----------



## MissResha (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_LOL OMG


...A few new pics of Cadence. She gets her stitches out later today (seeing as it's 3am as I post this LOL)








_

 

that is seriously the cutest shit i've ever seen. omg. lmfao she looks like a human. i want her! i realize she's yours, but jeeez, i can babysit. awww look at that! maybe its cuz im pms'n but this is gonna make me cry its so sweet lmao


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 22, 2008)

Last one I *PROMISE*.
My sister got married last July and I made little shirts for the pups that said "My parents are getting married"


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 24, 2008)

Heres some more pics of Askim......

Before he got his fur cut, on Thanksgiving! He has red coming out of his eyes because he is teething, its a red "tear stain" which Maltese terriers often get.

With some glitter puppy spray on him for thanksgiving, it smells amazing and he looked so cute!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

And again with my new guy...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

And sitting in the way of my friend cutting the turkey...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg 

After having his fur cut
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

Woo nose shot
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

Look in to my mouth!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg


And he built a fort...No joke...Anyone remember the episode of friends? Its just like that!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

Close up!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg



Last but not least...my 2  guys!


----------



## Brittni (Dec 24, 2008)

_MissResha - LMAO!!! You know how they have "Wife Swap"? We should start a Pet Swap!!!
_


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_*Heres some more pics of Askim......*

Before he got his fur cut, on Thanksgiving! He has red coming out of his eyes because he is teething, its a red "tear stain" which Maltese terriers often get.

With some glitter puppy spray on him for thanksgiving, it smells amazing and he looked so cute!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

And again with my new guy...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

And sitting in the way of my friend cutting the turkey...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg 

After having his fur cut
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

Woo nose shot
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

Look in to my mouth!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg


And he built a fort...No joke...Anyone remember the episode of friends? Its just like that!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg

Close up!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v7...e/CIMG1521.jpg



Last but not least...my 2  guys!




_

 
Are you turkish? I am just asking, because ASKIM is the turkish word for "sweetheart" or "darling" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways Mr. Askim is so cute


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 24, 2008)

Nope I am Irish, but live in the UK. My dad goes to turkey a lot and I just told him this, and he said...."Oh yeah so it is! Didnt think of that"...Dads...Bahh! LOL!

Oh my god thats so awesome, I am so happy i named him that now!
I named him askim because when people go
"whats his name"
And i say "Oh Ask-Him"
And people start talking to my dog and I can laugh at them  Im mean!
My other dog in the UK is called Caboose (Meaning butt or rear) so he kinda had to have a funny name!

Glad you liked the pic!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Nope I am Irish, but live in the UK. My dad goes to turkey a lot and I just told him this, and he said...."Oh yeah so it is! Didnt think of that"...Dads...Bahh! LOL!

Oh my god thats so awesome, I am so happy i named him that now!
*I named him askim because when people go
"whats his name"
And i say "Oh Ask-Him"
And people start talking to my dog and I can laugh at them  Im mean!*
My other dog in the UK is called Caboose (Meaning butt or rear) so he kinda had to have a funny name!

Glad you liked the pic!_


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 24, 2008)

This is Scooter, my 1 year old yorkie.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_MissResha - LMAO!!! You know how they have "Wife Swap"? We should start a Pet Swap!!!
_

 

LMAO dude i'm so down!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitiara* 

 
_






This is Scooter, my 1 year old yorkie.



_

 

holy shit. 

that is soooooooooooooooooooo cuuuute!!!! i cant stand it!! OMG can i hold him? i'm over here cheesing like an insane person. that is soooo cute!!!


----------



## Kitiara (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_



holy shit. 

that is soooooooooooooooooooo cuuuute!!!! i cant stand it!! OMG can i hold him? i'm over here cheesing like an insane person. that is soooo cute!!!_

 


Sure you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He lovvvves people and back massages are his favoriteeee.


----------



## Brittni (Dec 25, 2008)

Merry Christmas from my other persian, Ava!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_





Merry Christmas from my other persian, Ava!!!!_

 
What a sweet darling grumpus!  LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's gorgeous.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Why dont you get one? The feeding takes getting used to, but it works after a while. Those reptiles are so interesting and pretty._

 
when i get my own place i plan on getting one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we already have two snakes and three cats here and our house isn't very big, so i'm gonna hold off on anything else inside for now.


----------



## zzoester (Dec 28, 2008)

These were my husband's two bulldogs, Frank and Alfred. But when we got married, I said they became MINE!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zzoester* 

 
_These were my husband's two bulldogs, Frank and Alfred. But when we got married, I said they became MINE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
What a great Picture, they look really lazy. So cute


----------



## Nemo (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kitiara* 

 
_






This is Scooter, my 1 year old yorkie.



_

 
OMG! I love Yorkies!!! A few years ago we 'lost' our Yorkie, Beanie, after 14 years! I miss her! And I wish my husband would let me dress our current dogs! I love dogs in clothes, I can't help it!!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 30, 2008)

What can I say? Like mum like puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He did that to himself while playing in my wardrobe, and then he didn't want to take it off  Bless him!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2009)

Britinni, I was just wondering how Cadence is doing. Hope she's recovering well and feeling better, she's beyond adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

*Pumpkin snuggling with my man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (The big grey kitty thing in the left corner is my sleeping pillow lol. Yes, it's cat shaped, it's got ears and paws and a tail too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)*






*
Pumpkin thinking about pro's and cons of going in the snow:*





*
Playing in a box whith Xmas decorations:*






*AAAAND!!! A one minute long youtube video of Liam, Pumpkin and me trying to build a Xmas tree. (Please kindly disregard my hideously annoying - i mean it, you'll see!! - laughter)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vOk8kIQ8Xg


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 4, 2009)

Moxy, that vid is awesome. Pumpkin is such a typical kitty, she is playing with the tree branch, then she takes a quick break to give herself a quick lick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So like a kitty!

You all look so sweet together.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





Moxy, that vid is awesome. Pumpkin is such a typical kitty, she is playing with the tree branch, then she takes a quick break to give herself a quick lick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So like a kitty!_

 
Hahahaha yeah, she does that all the time! Plays and stops for a lick. Or sleeps and wakes up and licks her paw and goes back to sleep.

Funny thing was, I didnt know dad was taping us on a video. I thought he was taking pics of us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_You all look so sweet together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We had loads of fun. Once we started taking the shiny bulbs for the Xmas tree out she wanted to paw them so badly.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww I hope Cadence is okay, shes been in my thoughts!! I love the kitty photo Moxy! So cute!

Heres the latest one of Askim flying in his sleep...


----------



## TheDiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

My Cornish Rex - Chango Pelon





My boyfriend's puppy (Sheltie) - Raphael 







One of my kitten's - Kitteh






My other kitten - MewMew


----------



## Brittni (Jan 6, 2009)

That video is ADORABLE!!! ^ I think every cat always will randomly bust out playing and then do something like lick themselves or fall fast asleep... so cute...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZEHn...e=channel_page
There's Cadence getting licked by my persian, Ava... Her and myself have been staying at my mom's over break and they finally are getting along! I had to video tape it b/c it was soo cute and such a big accomplishment since Ava is used to being the Queen of the house -- and still is, but yeahhh


----------



## TheDiesel (Jan 6, 2009)

oops delayed double post, haha...


----------



## babygirlmide (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 17, 2009)

Jinx






Syryn






Shyam






Ciara(Syryn's sister)






Chloe(Cici & Syryn's mom)






Jezzebelle






Tigger






Thunder(and my BFF's hand)


----------



## Moxy (Jan 17, 2009)

^^ OMG KITTY HEAVEN!!!! So many gorgeous cats


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 17, 2009)

here are some more pictures of my pretty kitties!!











hee! silly annie!










baby dylan





dylan giving me a hug!





big yawn!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought these were cute from Christmas so I had to share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bella wanted to see what she got lol


----------



## blondemafia76 (Jan 18, 2009)

I have really enjoyed this thread- it has kept me busy thru a looooong night at work.. (one more hour...)

So here is one of my pets- Zoey. This was New Years day, after a long night of fourwheeling, I put her out to her lead on a tree, so I could shower in peace. Awhile later I came out to get her, and didn't see her anywhere. 

Who knew Rotten Heelers (rottie blue heeler cross) could climb trees? Poor thing, I had to climb to get her, while people were standing around pointing and laughing....


----------



## apaintedlife (Jan 18, 2009)

My oldest:  Mau Mau (rhymes with how how) - Female





My 2nd oldest:  Buddy - Male





3rd oldest:  Dale - Maltepoo (Maltese Poodle mix) - Male




c'mere..lemme licka yer face

and My baby:  Lilee Apple - Miniature Dachshound Dapple - Female




Being a good girl, sitting all pretty for mommy





smiling for mommy

and.....




Being Silly Lilee

also...Muggin with Dale


----------



## Moxy (Jan 18, 2009)

Apaintedlife, Mau Mau is such a beauty!!!!!! Wow she's gorgeous


----------



## apaintedlife (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Apaintedlife, Mau Mau is such a beauty!!!!!! Wow she's gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!   She's a rescue kitty..she's actually..ummm 15 years old this August...she is a shy little thing... we call her "Pretty Girl" and Lilee is our "Cutie Patootie"


----------



## Moxy (Jan 24, 2009)

2 minutes of Pumpkin in action 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - Pumpkin playing with nail file


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 24, 2009)

Awww, Pumpkin is so cute


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 24, 2009)

More pics of my little Askim whos nearly 1 year old!






In the one below he was trying to help me clean up...He wasnt very good! LOL!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 25, 2009)

Kilo & Rufus





Otis


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

oh i love bassett hounds! do you have anymore piccies of otis? so cute!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 25, 2009)

Cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL They are so crazy

Here is Misha.... sleeping? praying?


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL They are so crazy

Here is Misha.... sleeping? praying? 




_

 











  Who knows?  Cats are so mysterious.........

Moxy - I love the Pumpkin vid!!


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh i love bassett hounds! do you have anymore piccies of otis? so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah I do! here are some more:

















these are kinda old though, I'll have to get some new pics of him!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 25, 2009)

he's so cute and such lovely colouring! when i was younger my family always had bassetts! we had a boy called basil and a girl called holly! such stubborn dogs though! hey would never walk unless my mum was holding the lead! and if they turned around and saw that me or my brother had the lead they'd just plonk their bums on the pavement and not move until mum took it back! so funny!!

yes i'd love to see more piccies of him when you take some!


----------



## Moxy (Jan 26, 2009)

My sister and her boyfriend and their white persian girl


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 26, 2009)

My mini schnauzer, Mackie Doodle Dandy, is shown in my siggie.  It's a puppy pic of her, but now she's full grown and ten pounds o' terror.  LOL!!!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 26, 2009)

My Seal Lynx Point Snow Bengal kitten Leonidas!





His spots are coming in!!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my doggies


----------



## mymacmenagerie (Jan 26, 2009)

Zabba..she's beautiful!! 

Makeupaddcit..I'm loving the Pug Mug!!


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks! Leo's my little snow leopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He climbs everything and is very talkative! I love him.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymacmenagerie* 

 
_Zabba..she's beautiful!! 

Makeupaddcit..I'm loving the Pug Mug!!_

 
Haha thanks! I was trying out the new camera and that mug showed up in the LCD screen so I snapped it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2009)

I was asked to post more pictures of my Iguana here so I shall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"Iggy" as she was formerly named, was a rescue from a shelter in Boston MA. She sat and waited for about 7 months. People called to inquire about her, but never called back. When I took her home, all the staff cheered and clapped that she finally found a home with someone who would love her to pieces. I got lucky, she loves to be held, and have her neck rubbed. I frequently pop in movies and sit with her, and she will just chill with me uncomplaining for however long I wish to sit. Recently, she decided my head was a great place to watch the movie from 

I have renamed her to "Lady Sulis, the Sun Worshipper", because I felt tht "Iggy" was an over used, boring name that most iguana owners seem to name their Iguana. So I wanted something more fitting, and thus named her after a Celtic Goddess. So, here we go, meet my lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























And of course, my puddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This is raven, shes a corgi/lab mix going on 10 years! My best friend and baby since she was a wee pup!
















Thanks for looking


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Faun* 

 
_I was asked to post more pictures of my Iguana here so I shall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Iggy" as she was formerly named, was a rescue from a shelter in Boston MA. She sat and waited for about 7 months. People called to inquire about her, but never called back. When I took her home, all the staff cheered and clapped that she finally found a home with someone who would love her to pieces. I got lucky, she loves to be held, and have her neck rubbed. I frequently pop in movies and sit with her, and she will just chill with me uncomplaining for however long I wish to sit. Recently, she decided my head was a great place to watch the movie from 

I have renamed her to "Lady Sulis, the Sun Worshipper", because I felt tht "Iggy" was an over used, boring name that most iguana owners seem to name their Iguana. So I wanted something more fitting, and thus named her after a Celtic Goddess. So, here we go, meet my lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
Thank you for sharing your great pictures! Your Iguana Lady is great. 

We wanted an Iguana first, but they are too big for our flat. So we had decided (2 years ago) to get a Bearded Dragon


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2009)

When I was a little one.. about 7 or 8 i think.. I was at Hampton beach in NH. and I saw this man with an Iguana that I probably could have ridden. He was just huge to me. He was walking the massive lizard on a leash, and it was just loving the sun and the sand, having a great time. Back then I thought to myself "I want that to be me". Ever since then (I'm 28 now) that little dream of mine hasn't died an ounce. Finally, I got my life's wish.. this month actually, and in so doing.. saved a life that needed a loving home and an understanding loving owner. It was a win win all around in this story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the bearded dragons, they are so damn cute! Little cricket munchers that they are hehe.


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, the crickets are a bad point, but it grows on you. 
My lovely "Babsi" came out of hibernation, a week ago. She has slept for 9 weeks and I really missed her. But now she is back


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Yeah, the crickets are a bad point, but it grows on you. 
My lovely "Babsi" came out of hibernation, a week ago. She has slept for 9 weeks and I really missed her. But now she is back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Wow.. 9 weeks! I've never encountered a creature that hibernated before, so I find that pretty amazing. Pardon me.


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## MissResha (Jan 28, 2009)

here's my little monster. his name is Ruben. he's my angel. he let me take this pic of him while he was watching Giada DeLaurentis on the Food Network. he likes her..


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_



_

 
^^ What kind of animal is this?


----------



## Yagmur (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Wow.. 9 weeks! I've never encountered a creature that hibernated before, so I find that pretty amazing. Pardon me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, it was our first time. And it was pretty boring without her running around in her Terrarium.


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ What kind of animal is this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's a ferret.: )

I have four of them.


----------



## Moxy (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_It's a ferret.: )

I have four of them._

 
You have 4 ferrets?! Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Does anyone have a polecat? I'd love to have that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I'm trying really really hard not to get myself a hamster


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_You have 4 ferrets?! Oh wow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Does anyone have a polecat? I'd love to have that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*And I'm trying really really hard not to get myself a hamster*



_

 
I don't know what ferrets and polecats are because they're aren't commonsight here. I just googled polecat and they look cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy: I don't think keeping a hamster is a good idea, especially when you have a cat. Cats and rodents aren't exactly a match made in heaven. Unless your Pumpkin is really tame and will not attack the poor hamster.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jan 29, 2009)

More of my adorable Leonidas!! He's always a sleepy kitty:


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

^^OMFG how cuuuute!!


----------



## dreamer246 (Jan 29, 2009)

^^ Your kitty sleeps upside down? Adorable!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 29, 2009)

My boyfriend took a photo of my bunny Cooper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He also took ones of my other little bunny, Bella - but they didn't turn out so we are trying them again. Now tell me this isn't one of the cutest bunnies you've ever seen? Hes saying "I likes hay and I will sit while you photo if it gets me hay k thx bye."


----------



## tracyann91 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here are my kitties!  They are Ragdolls - a seal point and a blue point!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 29, 2009)

^^OMGGGGGGG HOW CUTE!!!!! this thread is gonna make me cry, so much cuteness


----------



## Moxy (Jan 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracyann91* 

 
_Here are my kitties!  They are Ragdolls - a seal point and a blue point!



_

 
AAAAAAAAA Ragdolls!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I love Ragdolls! I am friends with a lady who has Ragdoll catery and one time they had 12 kittens at once. I squeaked for an hour before I was able to play with them.


----------



## catemoody (Jan 30, 2009)

Her name is angel!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 6, 2009)

We just adopted a 1 year old Boxer named Gracie from the Humane Society. She is fully trained (!!!) and is just the sweetest girl!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 6, 2009)

^^OMFG!!! that is too cute!!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 6, 2009)

More of Gracie! She's such a sweet girl:


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2009)

This thread just makes me smile.  I need that right now.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 6, 2009)

This is Biscuit my 10 week old puggle! He is also the spawn of satan too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














LOL it looks like I am making out with him! & a nice boob shot as well!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_This is Biscuit my 10 week old puggle! He is also the spawn of satan too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Awww, he is soooo cute. I love puppies


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2009)

OMG Biscuit is SO cute!  Congrats on your new puppy.  I wish I lived closer so I could puppy sit him!


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Here is my baby, Norman...We adopted him from the shelter about two weeks ago and he is such a big ball of love lol. He had been living in a small cage in the shelter for FOUR years (he is five) and it hasn't taken him too long to take over our place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sorry, I had a little too much fun changing the pictures up


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG Biscuit is SO cute!  Congrats on your new puppy.  I wish I lived closer so I could puppy sit him! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish you did too!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Here is my baby, Norman...We adopted him from the shelter about two weeks ago and he is such a big ball of love lol. He had been living in a small cage in the shelter for FOUR years (he is five) and it hasn't taken him too long to take over our place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sorry, I had a little too much fun changing the pictures up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How in the heck did he spend four years in the shelter.  With that cute face I thought that he would have been adopted right away.  He is such a handsome boy!


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_How in the heck did he spend four years in the shelter. With that cute face I thought that he would have been adopted right away. He is such a handsome boy!_

 
All I can figure is nobody wanted to deal with the health problems he has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He has turned out to be a great pet for us though....I just love him


----------



## panther27 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_Here is my baby, Norman...We adopted him from the shelter about two weeks ago and he is such a big ball of love lol. He had been living in a small cage in the shelter for FOUR years (he is five) and it hasn't taken him too long to take over our place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sorry, I had a little too much fun changing the pictures up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
omg,he is so cute!!I am so happy that you adopted him,every cat deserves a good home.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_This is Biscuit my 10 week old puggle! He is also the spawn of satan too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












LOL it looks like I am making out with him! & a nice boob shot as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Aww,what a cutie!!


----------



## miss-lilly (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't believe I hadn't found this great thread until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, so many beautiful photos! Norman is such a handsome little boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off now to check the rest of them..


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss-lilly* 

 
_I can't believe I hadn't found this great thread until now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyway, so many beautiful photos! Norman is such a handsome little boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm off now to check the rest of them.._

 
Miss-Lilly, really cute cat you have in your avatar! Post some pics of your kitty too.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't believe Norman was in one of those shelter cages for 4 years!!!  So glad he has a loving home now, what a sweetie he is.

And Biscuit!!  My goodness what a darling puppy.


----------



## shootout (Feb 7, 2009)

This is such an adorable thread!

This is my mini dachshund Raven:


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 7, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeek I love all these little furry angels. LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 7, 2009)

Here's a picture of my lovebird!! His name is Charlie and he's so amazing.  He'll push his head into my hand/fingers for me to massage his neck.. Then he just lies there while I give him a massage lol it's so cute.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...g?t=1234049865


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 7, 2009)

Awwwwwwww, how cute


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 7, 2009)

got some new ones of otis! 
one sleeping;





& just laying down, lol;


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 7, 2009)

Aw so cute! I love how his "wrinkles" all bunch up lol.


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are the pictures of my two furr balls, Armaan (Smokey grey cat) and Noora (White cat). 





Armaan playing with his toy










Noora, trying to catch the fish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Armaan and Noora fighting





Noora napping on the computer table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Sorry for putting up so many pictures, it is very hard for me to pick a few of them. Enjoy


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 8, 2009)

^^OMG! Your cats are beautiful! I love the one of Noora trying to catch the fish lol


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 8, 2009)

^^ They are adorable!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_got some new ones of otis! 
one sleeping;





& just laying down, lol;



_

 
i have much love for otis once again! he's super cute and has chubbly chops! (what me and my hubby call bassett hounds flabby face and mouth area!) and i love his little spots on his legs! very sweet!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_^^OMG! Your cats are beautiful! I love the one of Noora trying to catch the fish lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously, I love all the photos!  They are GORGEOUS.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Rooshi, I can't stop looking at your gorgeous kitties!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are just so darling and look so cuddly.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 9, 2009)

Recent pictures of Gracie Lou! She is fitting in quite nicely into our family. Except her and Leo (the kitty) don't get along just yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Laying on the couch





Looking annoyed





Giving me kisses










Close up of my Boxer baby!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 9, 2009)

Gracie is gorgeous. I love boxers!

I know I have said it 10 times or more but I love this thread SO MUCH.


----------



## blowyourmind (Feb 9, 2009)

one of my cats got in the bath tub yesterday, lol!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_one of my cats got in the bath tub yesterday, lol!



_

 
Aww,that is adorable!My cat loves to lay down in the shower and purr.


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Rooshi, I can't stop looking at your gorgeous kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are just so darling and look so cuddly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!! We got the two cuties from the SPCA. Would u believe it, the big guy is all white inside like Noora. We found out when he got the lion cut ...all shaved up. He never forgave us for that.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rooshi* 

 
_Thanks!! We got the two cuties from the SPCA. Would u believe it, the big guy is all white inside like Noora. We found out when he got the lion cut ...all shaved up. He never forgave us for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





Poor kitty.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll post a picture of my boyfriend cat and his room-mates dog!! I love them.. Well more or less the cat because it lets you do anything and he just doesn't care!! He always purs and is happy haha.  The dog is pretty cool too, except he hasn't been trained to go potty OUTSIDE yet haha!


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy early Valentine's Day from Gracie!!


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 13, 2009)

My baby bunny, Bella, is in to get spayed today! I miss her already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 shes so cute! I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck!! It can be nervewracking when your pet goes in for any type of surgery, even just a spay/neuter!


----------



## beezyfree (Feb 16, 2009)

his name is GIZMO HU-GOMEZ

when he was STILL A PUP




gizmo2.jpg (image)

gizmo.jpg (image)

gizmo18.jpg (image)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 17, 2009)

Biscuit at 12 weeks! I can't get enough of him!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

*PUMPKIN loves to pose now the snow is gone...(but the wind is still here!)*






*I can haz a sniff?*






*And a rub?*







*And my wannabe OTTER pet*





 (And please no comments about me, this was after 18 hrs of traveling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow Moxy, I wish I looked so "bad" after traveling!  You look great.  And sweet Pumpkin!  *gives her a stroke*


----------



## Moxy (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Wow Moxy, I wish I looked so "bad" after traveling!  You look great.  And sweet Pumpkin!  *gives her a stroke*_

 
Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did feel like shit, I swear. Was so annoyed by dad who was taking pics of me.

And Pumpkin is so the bestest, we're snuggling on the couch as we speak


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Liam and I went to see otters for Valentine's Day. The otter sanctuary is in Buckfastleigh in Devon, and I owe ya some photos:


























They're such adorable little things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And they squeak!


----------



## duckduck (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG!!! *Dies of the cuteness*


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ The otters are so adorable! Btw, what breed is Pumpkin?


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Btw, what breed is Pumpkin?_

 
Her daddy was a sexy black Maine Coon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her mommy was a normal short haired domestic cat though, so this makes her a cross breed kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She was the only black long-furred kitty in the litter, other 3 were like mummy.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Her daddy was a sexy black Maine Coon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Her mommy was a normal short haired domestic cat though, so this makes her a cross breed kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*She was the only black long-furred kitty in the litter, other 3 were like mummy.*_

 
Ooooh. Lucky kitty! I can see why you chose to keep her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You make me want to meet her daddy. I don't think I've heard anyone use the word "sexy" to describe a cat before.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Ooooh. Lucky kitty! I can see why you chose to keep her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually I picked her because other 3 kittens came to sniff me and she ignored me. She then stumbled out of the box and started to play in the lettuce in the garden. When it was almost my time to leave she came to me and bit my toe. 
She could be a hairless cat with green spotted skin, she was MINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_You make me want to meet her daddy. I don't think I've heard anyone use the word "sexy" to describe a cat before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cats are sexy yo!


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Actually I picked her because other 3 kittens came to sniff me and she ignored me. She then stumbled out of the box and started to play in the lettuce in the garden. When it was almost my time to leave she came to me and bit my toe. 
She could be a hairless cat with green spotted skin, she was MINE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I see, so she's a cat with an attitude! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Cats are sexy yo!_

 
Hell yeah! I'll remember this terminology from now on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sexy cats.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

One day Moxy, I shall have to take you to the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  You would go bananas over their otter exhibit.   Not to mention the rest of the aquarium, which is amazing.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_One day Moxy, I shall have to take you to the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  You would go bananas over their otter exhibit.   Not to mention the rest of the aquarium, which is amazing._

 
I love going there, I go about 2x a year! I can't wait to see the new seahorse exhibit!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 25, 2009)

Moxy,Pumpkin is soo freakin cute,and sexy lolYeah cats are sexy.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 25, 2009)

here are some piccies of my kitties again because they're so cute!

annie being a vampire kitty...















and dylan looking funny...
















he looks so pompous!!


----------



## panther27 (Feb 25, 2009)

awww!Annie and Dylan are so adorable,thanks for sharing.I always love seeing pics of cats!


----------



## Moxy (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_One day Moxy, I shall have to take you to the Monterey Bay Aquarium.  *You would go bananas over their otter exhibit.*   Not to mention the rest of the aquarium, which is amazing._

 
!!!!!!!!!

Gosh I wanna go. Can we go now?

Now?

Is now ok?

How about now?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_!!!!!!!!!

Gosh I wanna go. Can we go now?

Now?

Is now ok?

How about now?_

 





I wish!  Book your flight and get out here straightaway please.  I shall be waiting with your Long Island in hand.


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mufasa, King of the Jungle. My third rescued Mastiff, he's 9 yrs old, 213 lbs, but thinks he's a puppy lap dog. Other pic are my feral kitties that various inhumane individuals have thrown out into the woods since I have lived here. They won't let me touch them, but I give them lots of TLC in other ways! Missing Bubba the Bulldog, will give him a seperate post! 
Please forgive me if I sized incorrectly, I tried.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_here are some piccies of my kitties again because they're so cute!

annie being a vampire kitty...












he looks so pompous!!_

 
Those faces!!  I want to kiss them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




blondie - bless you for taking care of those feral cats!  And your mastiff is gorgeous.


----------



## panther27 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^ita,blondie,you're a great person for taking care of those cats,some people are just cruel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm so happy you are there to help them.


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 25, 2009)

TY Panther! My DH built them a "cat condo" insulated and all. It was about 19 degrees here last nite, I am sure they are grateful. Have trapped them all, one by one, had them spayed/neutered, shots and tested. (my feral cat bill @ the vet's get paid on the installment plan) LOL


----------



## panther27 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_TY Panther! My DH built them a "cat condo" insulated and all. It was about 19 degrees here last nite, I am sure they are grateful. Have trapped them all, one by one, had them spayed/neutered, shots and tested. (my feral cat bill @ the vet's get paid on the installment plan) LOL_

 
That is so cool!Yeah,I'm sure they're grateful too,maybe they will let you approach them after some time.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

My girls wanted to drop by again and say hello to everyone:






Maya is on the top, Jessica on the bottom.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 26, 2009)

Aaaaaaawww look at them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wanna put them in my blanket and snuggle the hell out of them!


----------



## Yagmur (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_My girls wanted to drop by again and say hello to everyone:






Maya is on the top, Jessica on the bottom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww, I wanna cuddle them


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Aaaaaaawww look at them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanna put them in my blanket and snuggle the hell out of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awwww, I wanna cuddle them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They are indeed cuddle-licious!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And the sound of their purring is like an instant stress reliever for me.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's my amazing dear kitty child ~ Puck! He's 12 years old, has been cross country 4x with me, and is the biggest baby in the world. I've had him since he was 7 weeks old.














He puts me to bed. He gets mad if I don't follow him to the bedroom and yells at me.


----------



## Moxy (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ He's a sexy black kitty!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ He's a sexy black kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Totally!  And I love the name Puck.  He's a beauty.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ He's a sexy black kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks ~ he's like a little sphinx longest tail and pointy ears.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Totally!  And I love the name Puck.  He's a beauty._

 
Yah he got the name because when I got him he was sooo tiny when he curled up he was about the size of a hockey puck.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Feb 26, 2009)

WANT!!! Soooooo pretty!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_here are some piccies of my kitties again because they're so cute!

annie being a vampire kitty...















and dylan looking funny...
















he looks so pompous!!_


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers sweetie! my kitties are indeed bloody gorgeous!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2009)

Dylan is so handsome!  I keep looking at his photos.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then I do love kittehs!


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 28, 2009)

When I first got Cupid, he had never been groomed. His previous owners neglected him, abused him, and had broken his jaw. Here's his first day with us. My mom's a dog groomer, so obviously she had her work cut out for her.












And now...many months later...






How sweet is that moustache!!! I love my puppy.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 28, 2009)

OMG, bless you for saving Cupid.  Sounds like he needed saving, too.  Poor darling, but look at him now!  All healthy and gorgeous.


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a confession:
This is one of my FAVORITE threads and I always come look at everyone's pets. I guess its time I put up a pic of my little Lilly. She's from the pound and was 13 months old when we got her. She didn't like her old home and had run away twice in one year!!! I think she likes her new life, cuz she doesn't ever try to run away.


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 1, 2009)

I wanna put marmalade on little Biscuit and just eat him cuz he's so CUTE!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_Biscuit at 12 weeks! I can't get enough of him! 




















_


----------



## Ernie (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm in charge here, and don't you forget it.






Little Kitty


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice lookin' cat you got there, Ernie.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I'm in charge here, and don't you forget it.






Little Kitty_

 
Absolutely classic!  Large and in charge.  Also gorgeous!


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I'm in charge here, and don't you forget it.






Little Kitty_

 
I love how he just OWNS the kitchen.


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 1, 2009)

my makeup assistant Jack. he's the furry love of my life and helps in all of my makeup related projects. he's gotten himself dyed pink quite a few times for being in the wrong place at the wrong time but he still carries on keeps momma company


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

here's some more of annie and dylan! i've been a bit snap happy recently! hee hee!
















is it wrong that i'm jealous of dylans pretty blue eyes! so pretty!





annie alseep


----------



## Elusive21 (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's me and my babies - whom I love dearly.

This one is Foxy






And the other one is Tic Tac







Aren't they adorable?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_




_

 
I am so crushing on Dylan!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 1, 2009)

i love my cats so much <3333 they're brother and sister, even though they look nothing alike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is rosie:




















and this is romeo:
















sorry for the pic overload


----------



## Moxy (Mar 1, 2009)

Rosie and Romeo are


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2009)

Not a cat picture (suprise) but here is a picture of our 9 month Golden Ole.  I stuck a cutie orange sticker on his head for laughs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Here is one of Ole in his snow coat that my sister got him.  Word to the wise....Do NOT eat the yellow snow!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 2, 2009)

^^Katie your dog is gorgeous.
I love this thread, I have a huge smile on my face!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Ernie!  He is a monster and a sweetheart all at the same time.  I agree that this thread rocks.  Puts you in an instant good mood!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Rosie and Romeo are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_^^Katie your dog is gorgeous.
I love this thread, I have a huge smile on my face!!_

 
Best. Thread. Ever.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ I agree that this thread rocks. Puts you in an instant good mood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  But Katie, I think we might be due for more photos of Coach.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Best. Thread. Ever._

 
Word


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I am so crushing on Dylan!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hee hee! when he looks so cute all the time it's hard not to crush on him! but when he's playing with my pigments - that's another story!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 2, 2009)

I could spend hours on this thread just oo and ahh-ing. Sooooo precious.






Cadence laying on the couch, sort of? Haha.

Her cast is off now and she's getting so big!











BUSTED. Ava likes teh white!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 3, 2009)

Brittni,Ava is so cute,and I'm really happy to hear Cadence is doing good,she is so sweet!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you so much panther!!! I am already trying to talk my mom into a 3rd persian because I found this breeder online with the most precious ones EVER LOL but little does she know when I get a job I'm just gonna buy one anyways...somehow, someway 

"But I always say, one's company, two's a crowd, and three's a PARTY!"


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_





BUSTED. Ava likes teh white!_

 
holy crap she has the CUTEST face i have ever seen on a cat!!! at the grooming shop where i work we have a dog who comes in on the regular whose face looks quite a bit like hers!


----------



## amym_79 (Mar 3, 2009)

I love long haired cats . Yours are Gorgeous ! I have a Persian kitty named Belle . would post pictures , but not sure how yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2009)

Alright I have a few new pictures of my baby Coach relaxing in the sun a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 6, 2009)

Coach is sooooooo handsome!  I never tire of looking at his gorgeousness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is his temperament like, Katie?  Is he as sweet as he looks?  I want to stroke his belly.


----------



## panther27 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright I have a few new pictures of my baby Coach relaxing in the sun a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanx for posting these,Coach is so freakin adorable


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Coach is sooooooo handsome!  I never tire of looking at his gorgeousness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is his temperament like, Katie?  Is he as sweet as he looks?  I want to stroke his belly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww...thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He is a really good and sweet cat.  He is the most talkative and entertaining cat I have ever had.  He has a great personality and loves to be involved in anything that I am doing.  I feel so blessed that he is mine.  I don't know what I would do without him.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Thanx for posting these,Coach is so freakin adorable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Coach appreciates it as well!!


----------



## yodagirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright I have a few new pictures of my baby Coach relaxing in the sun a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG! He is such a beautiful cat....I love the pictures


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

Coach!!!!!!!!!! You sexy thang!!!!! 

My Pumpkin says she wants to have babies with you


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

Last night Pumpkin snuggled with my otter toy


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Pumpkin looks HUGE next to the toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie: Glad to see pics of Coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why, but when I saw his stripes I immediately thought of Style Warriors.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 6, 2009)

The Ruben






love of my life


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Pumpkin looks HUGE next to the toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heehee she IS big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her daddy was a Maine Coon, those are one of the biggest breeds!


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aww big cats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never seen a Maine Coon before though, there is no such breed here, I think.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Aww big cats... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never seen a Maine Coon before though, there is no such breed here, I think._

 
There's a big sexy maine coon for you http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/u...40/6/16846.jpg

They originate in the US, but if we have them in Slovenia, they might as well be where you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It all depends if you have any breeders there? Are cats and cat shows _big_ there?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 6, 2009)

Henry and I :3


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There's a big sexy maine coon for you http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/u...40/6/16846.jpg

They originate in the US, but if we have them in Slovenia, they might as well be where you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It all depends if you have any breeders there? Are cats and cat shows big there?_

 
That's a huge kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope, I'm pretty sure these aren't in Singapore, unless it's hiding somewhere in someone's home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cats are not big here, sadly, most people prefer dogs. There are a lot of strays on the streets, I believe they are what you'll call "domestic cats". What an irony. Some of them are pretty good looking though.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 6, 2009)

Momo, that photo of you and Henry is so precious.  He's beautiful and so are you.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There's a big sexy maine coon for you http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/u...40/6/16846.jpg

They originate in the US, but if we have them in Slovenia, they might as well be where you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It all depends if you have any breeders there? Are cats and cat shows big there?_

 
woah! that's one big kitty! he's holding it like it's a big fish he just caught or something!

we have cat shows in the uk... a work mate went to one and didn't tell me he was going! i'd had loved to have gone.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

We have cat shows twice a year here. I always go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think I'd miss a huge hall full of kitties? HELL NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And one of the breeders are my friends, they are breeding Ragdolls, this is their most successful male, Vincent Van Gogh http://freeweb.siol.net/kpecnik2/sli...20LJ%20BIS.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 6, 2009)

Can you believe I've never been to a cat show?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame on me.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Can you believe I've never been to a cat show?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame on me._

 
When I come to see you we go to the otter place and when you come here, we'll go to a cat show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (it has to be either February or October, that's when the shows are)


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 6, 2009)

i loooove ragdolls! and that piccie of van gogh is stunning! his eyes are almost as beautiful as my dylans'! hee hee! i was actually going to get a ragdoll before i settled on dylan. but when i went to visit dyaln my heart melted! he's a serengeti cat and very beautiful! worth every penny!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Coach!!!!!!!!!! You sexy thang!!!!! 

My Pumpkin says she wants to have babies with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Moxy Coach checked out Pumpkin and he likes what he sees.  He said that he would be honored if Pumpkin would have his babies.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Pumpkin looks HUGE next to the toy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie: Glad to see pics of Coach! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why, but when I saw his stripes I immediately thought of Style Warriors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
He does have Style Warrior stripes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That will be his collection!!


----------



## NeonKitten (Mar 6, 2009)

theres gonna be a cat show in atlanta next weekend and i can't wait i'm gonna go to find a good bengal breeder. my husband dies everytime he sees a snow bengal and that makes me happy cause he's never been keen on the idea of getting a cat but now he can't wait! he says now he'll have 2 meowing babies hee hee


----------



## Moxy (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ Snow bengals are sooooooooooo beautiful!!! My man wants those too! He'd die to have snow bengal kitten


----------



## panther27 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_There's a big sexy maine coon for you http://cdn-write.demandstudios.com/u...40/6/16846.jpg

They originate in the US, but if we have them in Slovenia, they might as well be where you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It all depends if you have any breeders there? Are cats and cat shows big there?_

 
There is a cat who lives next door to me and he is a Maine Coon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maine Coons are so cool looking.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 6, 2009)

I would love to have a bengal cat.  They are so pretty and have wonderful personalities.  Post pictures if you end up getting one.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I would love to have a bengal cat. They are so pretty and have wonderful personalities. Post pictures if you end up getting one._

 
A coworker and friend of mine has a bengal and two chausies.  They are beyond gorgeous.  Would be happy to post pics, but since they are not my cats, that might be a little wierd?


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

^^ Naah, just post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I posted my sis and her kitty too a few pages back


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

OK, will do.  In other news, my sweet girl Maya is going in for surgery on Monday.  She has cherry eye in one eye (common in certain dog breeds, pretty rare in cats) and she also has some peridontal disease and may need some extractions.  Neither is life threatening, but I am feeling nervous anyway. :/


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_She has cherry eye in one eye (common in certain dog breeds, pretty rare in cats)_

 
You know she knows how much you loved Cult of CHERRY.....


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_





  OK, will do.  In other news, my sweet girl Maya is going in for surgery on Monday.  She has cherry eye in one eye (common in certain dog breeds, pretty rare in cats) and she also has some peridontal disease and may need some extractions.  Neither is life threatening, but I am feeling nervous anyway. :/_

 





 for Maya!  She will get through surgery with flying colors!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 for Maya! She will get through surgery with flying colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks.  I just hate that she even has to go through it.  And the expense!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 7, 2009)

My little minx loves to poke at the clock on the wall. She can reach it with no problem!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 7, 2009)

Moxy Pumpkin is so beautiful!


----------



## blowyourmind (Mar 8, 2009)

rufus








& otis.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2009)

Rufus & Otis are so cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Again this is the BEST thread EVER!!


----------



## shea_47 (Mar 8, 2009)

I actually cannot remember if I've posted my dogs on this thread yet, haha. But here are my babies:






Sadie (Black) and Leyna (Red). They're both long-haired miniature dachshunds. As for size, Sadie is 12 pounds and Leyna is 10 pounds.






Sadie does not approve of dog-clothes.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_rufus


& otis.











_

 
yay for more otis! this pic is super cute! you're kitty is pretty too!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 8, 2009)

I hope you dont mind another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But this is just to prove cats have to be there when you wanna get some work done! She probably thinks she built the balcony wall:


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 8, 2009)

What a cute picture Moxy!  They have to be in the middle of everything that is going on!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 9, 2009)

Grrrr, so Maya is now having surgery on _both_ eyes today - her other eye is starting to develop a cherry eye also. :-(  My poor girl, at least we will get it all done and out of the way in one go......

I just can't wait to pick her up later today, it's all standard procedure but I have had butterflies in my stomach ever since I dropped her off early this morning.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 9, 2009)

Maya and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 9, 2009)

i hope maya does ok mzzrach - fingers crossed for her!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 9, 2009)

for Maya!!  How did everything turn out Rachel?


----------



## apaintedlife (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_I actually cannot remember if I've posted my dogs on this thread yet, haha. But here are my babies:






Sadie (Black) and Leyna (Red). They're both long-haired miniature dachshunds. As for size, Sadie is 12 pounds and Leyna is 10 pounds.






Sadie does not approve of dog-clothes._

 
Hehe..I love weiners!  My Lilee Apple doesn't like clothes, either..she'd rather be nekkid!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Grrrr, so Maya is now having surgery on both eyes today - her other eye is starting to develop a cherry eye also. :-( My poor girl, at least we will get it all done and out of the way in one go......

I just can't wait to pick her up later today, it's all standard procedure but I have had butterflies in my stomach ever since I dropped her off early this morning._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_





 Maya and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i hope maya does ok mzzrach - fingers crossed for her! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_





 for Maya!! How did everything turn out Rachel?_

 
Maya did so well!!!! You can barely tell that her eyes were operated on, the vet did a fantastic job. She had a few minor tooth extractions which were expected (she had a full dental cleaning and exam). She has been able to eat and is getting back to herself very nicely. I did have her in an e-collar getting home from the vet and until early this morning (which she hated, but then I would hate it too) but I took it off this morning.  She has been purring nonstop since I took it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy, she is doing well. Thanks for your support.


----------



## duckduck (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Maya did so well!!!! You can barely tell that her eyes were operated on, the vet did a fantastic job. She had a few minor tooth extractions which were expected (she had a full dental cleaning and exam). She has been able to eat and is getting back to herself very nicely. I did have her in an e-collar getting home from the vet and until early this morning (which she hated, but then I would hate it too) but I took it off this morning.  She has been purring nonstop since I took it off! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm happy, she is doing well. Thanks for your support. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! So glad to hear she is back at home recovering


----------



## duckduck (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_My little minx loves to poke at the clock on the wall. She can reach it with no problem!




_

 
Huh. How did it get to be feeding time already?


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Here are my babys, the black one is Schubert and the white one is Angelina.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Huh. How did it get to be feeding time already? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_Here are my babys, the black one is Schubert and the white one is Angelina. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
How darling - they are like yin and yang.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 11, 2009)

Rachel glad to hear that Maya is doing well.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ximovana* 

 
_



_

 
OMGGGG


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 12, 2009)

"ZOMG MOMMY HAS A TREAT FOR ME!"


This is Snoop. 2 year old Miniature Pinscher. Currently lives with my ex-bf since we have uh...joint custody? lol

he's cute, but he's a little nightmare >.< he has a taste for expensive bags.


----------



## apaintedlife (Mar 12, 2009)

ShangHaii said:


> "ZOMG MOMMY HAS A TREAT FOR ME!"
> quote]
> 
> Awww..I love Mini-Pins!!!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

This is kitty ( yes his name is kitty lol) 










Last summer he was shedding like crazy so I sent him to a groomer and just asked them to give him a hair cut..it was his first hair cut so I didnt know what to expect....but lets just say this wasnt what I expected.






Lets just say we all had a good laugh but thank god it grew out


----------



## MissAlly (Mar 13, 2009)

^^I had a cat named Kitty once.


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL awww poor kitty...


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL at its tail after the hair cut. I prefer kitty with its fur too.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_^^I had a cat named Kitty once._

 
Really thats funny.. when people ask me whats his name and i tell them its kitty they think im crazy for naming him that..nice to know im not the only one lol

Dreamer246, I know i couldnt wait for his fur to grow back..he would walk by the mirror i have in my hallway and would like look at himself and just put his head down as if he knew he looked funny lol


----------



## Rennah (Mar 15, 2009)

Meet Pepper.





















& Pumpkin!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 15, 2009)

Pepper is a sexy kitty!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 15, 2009)

Pepper is so adorable!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2009)

Pepper is a very handsome kitty, I love Pumpkin's last pose!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

I didn't see pumpkin the last time.  So cute!!  I just adore cats!


----------



## MissVega (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_My little minx loves to poke at the clock on the wall. She can reach it with no problem!




_

 
 I'm in love! SHe is just stunning! I love long dark haired kitties


----------



## MissVega (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Alright I have a few new pictures of my baby Coach relaxing in the sun a few days ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 him!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 MIttens in the front and booties in the back! He is just too cute!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

^^Thank you!!


----------



## MissVega (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm from a farm and we have 8 horses (either rescues or home bred), 4 doggies (also adopted rescued), 5 birds (once again rescues), 11 cats (all former strays, rescues or were adopted), and hundreds of koi fish which my mom breeds...My mom's boyfriend is also a sheep farmer so on his farm hundreds of sheep, 2 dogs, 1 lhama, 1 pony, and too many stray cats too count. It's so hard to catch them all and keep up with the spaying and Neutering
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very depressing. So many drop offs out in the country. I don't think people realize the problem it creates. 

Anyway LOL 
This is a video of myself dancing with my darling Allie (the world's most tolerant cat when it comes to me). YouTube - Oh Carolina - Dancing with my Cat!

lol I'll post a different pet whenever I get the chance, hopefully I can find some group shots lol.

This is my main man! I've had him for almost 14 years now. I would sell one of my kidneys before I would part with him. My mom bought him when he was 2 and I was 10 for the price of meat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was been neglected and was badly injured. When she said "He is for you, what do you think?" I replied "I think he looks like a moose!" LOL

I LOVE MY MOOSE! LOL granted certainly doesn't look like a moose anymore, although he does make this mule-like face when he decides he is unimpressed with something or doesn't want to do it. OKay enough talk.... time for photos.
Shadow and myself


----------



## MissVega (Mar 16, 2009)

OKay have to post my new boy too!
I just got him November 2008 as Shadow will be 16 this summer and will be retiring from showing in the next couple of years so time to get a young one going. 

This is Neewa. I adopted him from LongRun thoroughbred retirement society which is a non-profit organization that takes of track throughbreds that would otherwise end up at slaughter and finds them homes. If you want to learn more LongRun Thoroughbred Retirement Society
He was $750, lol he cost less than the entire Hello Kitty collection by MAC. 
He is only 4 and underweight in these pics. But I am happy to report that since these photos he has gained about 50 -100 pounds so he is looking better. He has some attitude issues like most off track thoroughbreds (he bites and kicks) but he really is lovely underneath and ohhhh so pretty. Can't wait to get him started


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 16, 2009)

That is too cute!  Coach would never let me do that with him!  You are a very good dancer!

Your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_*
& Pumpkin!* 




_

 





!!

And we both named our kitties Pumpkin!!!


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blowyourmind* 

 
_





Otis_

 
cute


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

This isn't my dog but I dogsit him for my friend sometimes. He's the cutest. His name is Cooper and he's a Pomeranian-Shih Tzu. I love him!!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Asela88 (Mar 19, 2009)

^^^ awwwww soo cutee!!..your bunny makes me miss my bunnies...I gave them away a few months ago :-(


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 19, 2009)

What a cute bunny!!!


----------



## shyste (Mar 19, 2009)

*Dolce and his sisters (my daughters)....he is a Bichon-poo (Bichon-Frise/Poodle mix)...*

*pre-grooming...*








*after the groomers...*


----------



## Lndsy (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my 3 year old Jenday Conure, Cosmo, sticking out his tongue.







This is Luna, my 2 year old Pearl Cockatiel








And this is Chester, my Chesapeake Bay Retriever/ Great Pyrenees.  There are going to be a lot of pics of him because its his 1st birthday today (and he is really cute)!! 

These two are at 5 weeks old










This is about 4 months old, he loves watermelon!





And this was the other day, I think he was upset that I kept waking him and taking pictures.  That is the same stuffed dog as the first pic, so you can see how much he has grown!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 19, 2009)

I love Chester! He's sooo adorable. I love the baby picture of him and the watermelon picture!!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow I love your pets Lndsy! All your missing is a bunny! hahah... your puppy is adorable of course and the birds are great! Maybe I'll get one of those next! Dog, cat, rabbit, pig, birds.... I basically need my own zoo!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 19, 2009)

Awww....All of these birds, bunnies, puppies, and kitties are so cute!

Happy 1st birthday to Chester!! He is adorable!!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweatpea559* 

 
_




_

 
I be stealing your bunny to come live with my bunnyz and make bunny babies


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2009)

Blind you need to post some pictures of your new golden puppy!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 20, 2009)

Your wish, is my command 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *clickclickclick*


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG she is getting so big!!  She is so adorable!!!  Her name is Sara isn't it?  I can't remember for sure.  How old is she now?


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 20, 2009)

Hehe yes! Her name is Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is 5 and a half months old! I can't believe how big she has gotten, she was such a tiny little girl when we first got her! Its insane how big she is now. Shes still just as cute though


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Hehe yes! Her name is Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is 5 and a half months old! I can't believe how big she has gotten, she was such a tiny little girl when we first got her! Its insane how big she is now. Shes still just as cute though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They grow so fast!  Ole is now 10 months old.  He is starting to look like such an adult golden.  I miss him being so small that I could pick him up.  

She is so adorable.  I love that picture of her when she was a baby in the snow.  Too cute!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

*Some new Pictures of my lovely Babsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 20, 2009)

Yagmur, is Babsi prickly to touch? Looks like there are some spikes on the skin. And wow I noticed there are five distinct fingers on the 'hand'! Very interesting creature, you should post more of him/her.


----------



## ShangHaii (Mar 20, 2009)

I got my new puppy! 






This is Mocha. 8 week old Pomeranian puppy. i just brought her home yesterday and she's already making poopies everywhere lol. she weighs just over 1 pound and will grow up to be about 3-4 lbs. 

*edit*

ok took a new pic of her just before she fell asleep for a nap


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShangHaii* 

 
_I got my new puppy! 






This is Mocha. 8 week old Pomeranian puppy. i just brought her home yesterday and she's already making poopies everywhere lol. she weighs just over 1 pound and will grow up to be about 3-4 lbs._

 


She is adorable!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Yagmur, is Babsi prickly to touch? Looks like there are some spikes on the skin. And wow I noticed there are five distinct fingers on the 'hand'! Very interesting creature, you should post more of him/her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, she looks just prickly but is not. She has some Spikes, but they aren't prickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, she has 5 "fingers" on both Hands and 5 "toes" on the Feeds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll post more, I promise. She is new woken up from her hibernation. I couldn't take Pictures of her, for a looong time


----------



## dreamer246 (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Nope, she looks just prickly but is not. She has some Spikes, but they aren't prickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




True, she has 5 "fingers" on both Hands and 5 "toes" on the Feeds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll post more, I promise. She is new woken up from her hibernation. I couldn't take Pictures of her, for a looong time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww I wish I could fly over to Germany to play with Babsi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never encountered a bearded dragon irl before.


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow, so many adorable pets here! I admire other pet lovers, caring people you all are to take care of such beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's my baby girl below, she's 9 y/o turning 10 soon. I love her so much! She's very spoiled lol. Her sister just died in January, I was very hurt about her death, this cat was sad too as she was very close to her sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Christmas morning: you can tell she was not too happy with what I did to her but I couldn't resist ha


As you can tell here, she looks grumpy
[url=http://www.imageshack.[/url]


----------



## Ernie (Mar 21, 2009)

^^I love grey kitties, she's pretty!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 21, 2009)

*basks in the warm fuzzy glow of this thread*


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_Aww I wish I could fly over to Germany to play with Babsi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never encountered a bearded dragon irl before._

 
You are welcome here anytime


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2009)

Yagmur, awesome!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if I already put my babies picture here, if so it was a long time ago so I'm doing it again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be lost without her (kenna)...

The picture is small so I'm going to enlarge it, all the others I had were to big, lol. Then I have one of her with my cat boo boo


----------



## LP_x (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh there are some adorable pets here! Makes me go all mushy inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm such a sucker for animals.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 21, 2009)

LoveMakeup4Real your cat is so beautiful!  She looks like a sweetheart!

Cheryl your puppy is adorable as well.  

I agree that this thread rocks!!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww,what a precious girl!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kenna is almost 5 years old, 1/2 yorkie & 1/2 carrin terrier. She's having a bad day today...she has epilepsy and a collasped trechea (sp?) along with other problems but with the winds today she's having a hard time breathing. She's on medication today to help but it's not working as good as it usually does.So we are cuddled on the couch all day and going to watch movies. She's the best and as animals lovers here know, there are no words to describe the love/bond between our babies and us especially that "special" one.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2009)

^^She's so cute, sorry she's not feeling well. I had a cat with diabetes that I had to give insulin shots twice a day, I know how difficult it is to see them suffer.


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lndsy* 

 
_This is about 4 months old, he loves watermelon!





And this was the other day, I think he was upset that I kept waking him and taking pictures.  That is the same stuffed dog as the first pic, so you can see how much he has grown!_

 
And I thought my dog was the only weirdo who ate watermelon. Chester is so sweet!


----------



## shyste (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShangHaii* 

 
_I got my new puppy! 






This is Mocha. 8 week old Pomeranian puppy. i just brought her home yesterday and she's already making poopies everywhere lol. she weighs just over 1 pound and will grow up to be about 3-4 lbs. 

*edit*

ok took a new pic of her just before she fell asleep for a nap




_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_






Thats better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kenna is almost 5 years old, 1/2 yorkie & 1/2 carrin terrier. She's having a bad day today...she has epilepsy and a collasped trechea (sp?) along with other problems but with the winds today she's having a hard time breathing. She's on medication today to help but it's not working as good as it usually does.So we are cuddled on the couch all day and going to watch movies. She's the best and as animals lovers here know, there are no words to describe the love/bond between our babies and us especially that "special" one._

 


OH my goodness these are some beautiful babies!


----------



## jenniferls (Mar 24, 2009)

This is Casey and Chloe. They're little troublemakers! But they're adorable!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 24, 2009)

Rudy, my ninja cat! He's in attack mode, bf was playing with him.






He nailed the landing...






Me and my bf's turtles, Spike and Airbag. Apparently when nobody's looking they hump each other.






And my love Cupid...he was so cute last night I had to take a few pictures...






He blinked in the next one but looks like he's sleeping so it's cuteness overload.






I love my aminals.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Rudy, my ninja cat! He's in attack mode, bf was playing with him.




_

 
Awesome Picture!!!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 24, 2009)

ashk36, was Rudy jumping at something? I had a cat that jumped like that when we used a flashlight. In any case very cool!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_ashk36, was Rudy jumping at something? I had a cat that jumped like that when we used a flashlight. In any case very cool!_

 
Yeah he was going for his kitty toy...a little stick with a string. My boyfriend can make him literally do backflips but he just won't do it for me!


----------



## rt66chix (Mar 25, 2009)

ash -- Rudy is adorable! Also, Cupid is super cute. I remember the pic you posted when you'd first gotten him and he wasnt groomed yet. he was still cute even then.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 25, 2009)

It's past 1am here and Pumpkin has had enough (she wasnt willing to be groomed today, hence the funny fur):











And from 2 nights ago when she claimed one of my Uni folders as her pillow (and there's a huge shadow of her mouth on the couch which makes her look like she has a huge lower jaw lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ 




_

 
She looks so cozy.


----------



## duckduck (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_She looks so cozy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Doesn't she? If that was one of mine, I would have my face in that cat's belly blowing raspberries so fast it would make your head spin


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Doesn't she? If that was one of mine, I would have my face in that cat's belly blowing raspberries so fast it would make your head spin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha dont worry I was snuggling with her for ages but then she told me cuddle time was over so I had to let her sleepies. The pic was taken after hours of stroking and kissing her


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Hahaha dont worry I was snuggling with her for ages but then she told me cuddle time was over so I had to let her sleepies. The pic was taken after hours of stroking and kissing her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I know what you mean.  Sometimes my girls look at me like - "excuse me, trying to sleep here, and you keep cuddling me!"






  They're just irresistable and also it's such a de-stresser.  I need that!


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Haha, I know what you mean.  Sometimes my girls look at me like - "excuse me, trying to sleep here, and you keep cuddling me!"






  They're just irresistable and also it's such a de-stresser.  I need that!_

 
Oh yes!! It's just...you know, physically IMPOSSIBLE not to stroke a sleeping kitty. I think it's scientifically proven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heehee and when she purrs the whole couch vibrates. You're right, such a de-stresser it's unbelievable!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Moxy,Pumpkin is so effin cute,ita,purring is relaxing!When my Sneakers cat purrs,her whole body moves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh,and I saw a river otter the other day,he was just swimming along!He was sooo cute,and he just dove under the water,it was so cool to see.


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

^^ Otttttttttersssssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (from UK sanctuary: )


----------



## panther27 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Otttttttttersssssssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (from UK sanctuary: )




_

 
omg,that is exactly what he looked like!Awww,I love otters


----------



## Moxy (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_omg,that is exactly what he looked like!Awww,I love otters
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I knoooooow, they're like water kitties


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

OMG that otter is adorable!  Has anyone seen this video of the otters that hold hands.  So cute!

YouTube - Otters holding hands


----------



## panther27 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I knoooooow, they're like water kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
That's so true,my SO said that he wouldn't be surprised if they were cats at one time!I love otters whiskers


----------



## Moxy (Mar 29, 2009)

Crappy phone pics, but you get the idea that Le Pumpkin was annoyed by me, she covered her face with the blanket:












And examining my empty traincase:


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 29, 2009)

here is a couple of annie having a tummy rub by my hubby!











and here is one of me on our sofa snuggled under a blanket with the kitties snuggling too! i wasn't very very well and they cheered me right up!


----------



## newtomakeup (Mar 29, 2009)

aww.. look at all the lovely pets.. I have 2 cats.. both half breed norweighen ones. So you can say they are biiiiig cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. I made a video with all my pictures of them.. YouTube - My Cats

They are really spoiled


----------



## Ernie (Mar 29, 2009)

^^OMG, love your kitties, I always wanted either a Norwegian forest cat or a Maine Coon.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, they are soooo pretty!!  Those kitten pictures just melt my heart.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 30, 2009)

newtomakeup - loved the slideshow!  Your cats are gorgeous!!!

LMD - that photo of you snuggling with your kitties is priceless.

And I'm always up for more pics of Pumpkin.


----------



## newtomakeup (Mar 30, 2009)

thank you ladies.. I still can't believe how big they have grown.. When they were kitten, they fitted in my palms. now they each weight about 6 kgs. they don't mew a lot. But they both are very loving towards us. They both sit in our laps at least once in a day and purr for sometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## miss_petepie (Apr 4, 2009)

My 4 month old kitten Minx






this is where he loves to sleep... in my way..






pouncing and jumping on his polarbear teddy






and rumbles in the jungle...






I can no longer have flowers or plants around him as he likes to try to sleep in the middle of them


----------



## Moxy (Apr 4, 2009)

^^ I think the name Minx suits him perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So precious!


----------



## elique_ang (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm new so i'd thought i'd show off the joys of my life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been away from them for a week and i miss them like crazy!

This is my step kitty Marius






and our one eyed Sammi


----------



## panther27 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^Awww so adorable,I love cats.I love seeing any cat pics.Thanks for posting these!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 5, 2009)

miss_petepie,Minx is so cute.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 5, 2009)

Kitty pictures!  I love them.  Both Minx and Marius are ADORABLE!!


----------



## rt66chix (Apr 5, 2009)

Minx has the cutest markings!!! I love the pic of him poking through the flowers


----------



## miss_petepie (Apr 5, 2009)

hahah yeh he goes nuts over them, loves my mini bamboo trees too.. latest thing is to destroy and fight with his cushion bed.. sometimes I dont know who wins!

Minx has cute markings. his brothers and sisters are alot like him and they are all nutty as him!

heres some of his brother on the left Minx in the rear centre and his sister Chloe on the right






I love his whiskers and eyebrows


----------



## Moxy (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elique_ang* 

 
_
and our one eyed Sammi




_

 
Giirl, that's a perfect picture for "If I fits in it I sits in it" !!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

New kitty pics!!!!  *dies*


----------



## newtomakeup (Apr 5, 2009)

look at all the lovely kitties.. Feel like having one more kitten at home but hubby will kill me if i get one more


----------



## Moxy (Apr 5, 2009)

*Pumpkin knows when mama needs to study:*





*
Apparently dictionary is the best pillow ever*


----------



## blowyourmind (Apr 5, 2009)

i love all these pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here is one of otis sleeping lol!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_petepie* 

 
_My 4 month old kitten Minx

pouncing and jumping on his polarbear teddy







_

 
awwwww....gotta love Minx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here's my Love..Caesar!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_petepie* 

 
_hahah yeh he goes nuts over them, loves my mini bamboo trees too.. latest thing is to destroy and fight with his cushion bed.. sometimes I dont know who wins!

Minx has cute markings. his brothers and sisters are alot like him and they are all nutty as him!

heres some of his brother on the left Minx in the rear centre and his sister Chloe on the right






I love his whiskers and eyebrows




_

 
Omg,you have 3 tuxedo cats!?I have a tuxedo cat,Sneakers


----------



## panther27 (Apr 6, 2009)

Moxy,so Pumpkin likes to help eh?Cats are great helpers


----------



## Moxy (Apr 6, 2009)

^^ Oh yes, she always helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She likes to supervise everything we do!


----------



## elique_ang (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Giirl, that's a perfect picture for "If I fits in it I sits in it" !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





dont get too close!

 this one makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




everytime! i just know marius is thinking "Ugh. Do you believe this?"


----------



## hot*pink (Apr 6, 2009)

I just wanted to show off my new puppy, Spike! He's about 2.8lbs & I love him to death!!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_^^ Oh yes, she always helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She likes to supervise everything we do!_

 
Aww,yeah Sneakers likes to sit and keep watch over everything,looking extremely interested.Hey,someone's gotta be in charge,right?


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hot*pink* 

 
_I just wanted to show off my new puppy, Spike! He's about 2.8lbs & I love him to death!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 
So precious!!!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 12, 2009)

3 of my 5
2 Havanese & 2 Papillons, 1 Havallon (Havanese x Papillon)

Attachment order:
1. Mimi
2. Sophie
3. Gizmo
4. Havallon litter


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 12, 2009)

The other 2:
1. Yoshi 
2. Anica (Havallon)

Attachment 8389

Attachment 8390


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2009)

i want a basket full of puppies too!


----------



## Moxy (Apr 12, 2009)

*Easter in the kitty world:*






*Guarding the eggies:
*




*
Her fave eggy had to go out of the basket with her:* (dont mind my mum in the background)





*
She's a chick magnet too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






*Nothing beats a good sniff:*






*Queen of the table:*


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww....Pumpkin is so adorable!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 13, 2009)

^^Pumpkin enjoyed  Easter! She's gorgeous.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_ 




_

 
I'm in love with this photo.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is one of my side kicks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  His fur hasn't fully grown out yet.  I give him a haircut twice a year.






Note:  His tongue stays out all the time.  He was born that way.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Here is one of my side kicks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 His fur hasn't fully grown out yet. I give him a haircut twice a year.






Note: His tongue stays out all the time. He was born that way._

 
OMG he is darling!  What's his name?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2009)

That's our living Teddy Bear - Sabou.  We love him like crazy.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Here is one of my side kicks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His fur hasn't fully grown out yet. I give him a haircut twice a year.






Note: His tongue stays out all the time. He was born that way._

 
Awww,he's so sweet!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

i rarely ever see this kitty, i think she has social anxiety or something. she's almost a year old, check out that baby face though!





when she's not being antisocial, she's being a hoe...obviously. this guy is old enough to be her great grandaddy!





and my handsome arachnid friend. i know some people are scared of spiders, so i'll link him out.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 14, 2009)

^^^^Omg,she is too adorable!Looks like she is tryin to get some lovin,I like your other cat too.


----------



## duckduck (Apr 14, 2009)

So I had two lovely ladies on etsy make some little stuffed mouse toys for my kitties, and they LOVED them! Without further ado, here are Mao and Stalin having some fun with them:

Mao enjoying hers










Stalin having fun with his:





NOM!





PS. thanks to everyone else posting pictures on here - I love this thread!!


----------



## Moxy (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I'm in love with this photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm in love with my missy hissy 24-7


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ Kimmy, your spider is pretty cool, although I don't think I will want it anywhere near me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you get to interact with him/her or is it in the cage all the time?


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG, SparklingWaves, I love the tongue!  What a cutie!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_OMG, SparklingWaves, I love the tongue!  What a cutie!!_

 
He still meows like a kitten and he is around nine years old.  I know that tongue is too much.  I love it.  Every time I see him, he makes me smile.  He is a little wild boy and runs so fast.  He always wants to get into a room before I.  One time, he jumped into the refrigerator to get my attention.  

I want to let his hair grow fully out and let everyone see him sporting his orange fur ball look.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I adopted him, no one wanted him out of his litter.  The owners kept saying he was meowed too much, had a rambunctious activity level, and defiantly not show cat material.  They kept pointing out things that were considered flaws.  They strongly encouraged me to look at other cats that were supposed to be better.   I said, "No, I just found just the one I am looking for now."  He is like velcro to me.


----------



## MissVega (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_*Easter in the kitty world:*






*Guarding the eggies:*






*Her fave eggy had to go out of the basket with her:* (dont mind my mum in the background)






*She's a chick magnet too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






*Nothing beats a good sniff:*






*Queen of the table:*




_

 





I love Pumpkin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how she is just lying on the table all innocent looking. SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## Moxy (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVega* 

 
_





I love Pumpkin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like how she is just lying on the table all innocent looking. SO gorgeous!!!_

 





There's a _kitteh_ planning world _dominashun_ behind that angelic face!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_Here is one of my side kicks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  His fur hasn't fully grown out yet.  I give him a haircut twice a year.






Note:  His tongue stays out all the time.  He was born that way._

 
I literally just shouted "Oh my god!" when I saw this picture.
He's so cuuute and I love the fact that his tongue sticks out!
I want to snuggle with him


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 16, 2009)

delete


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 16, 2009)

Favorite clothing color: black
Favorite breed of dog: Siberian Husky

Do you see the disconnect.  So here is my Siberian Husky, Anya, on a hike with my friend and I in Northern Michigan:

http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/w...o/IMG_3673.jpg


And this is Sandy, another Siberian Husk.  She is a foster dog we took in so she is currently looking for her "fur-ever home"

http://i701.photobucket.com/albums/w...o/IMG_5857.jpg


----------



## Jaim (Apr 16, 2009)

These are my cats, Minou (the one modeling her lovely t-shirt) and Lily.


----------



## panther27 (Apr 16, 2009)

Aww,Minou and Lily are too cute,I love how they're sitting together


----------



## kimmy (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamer246* 

 
_^^ Kimmy, your spider is pretty cool, although I don't think I will want it anywhere near me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you get to interact with him/her or is it in the cage all the time?_

 
he stays in his tank, he's been extremely agressive lately. his fangs are probably about an inch long, so when he started getting agressive, i figured it best to let him be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they usually get that way before they molt though, so hopefully that's all it is and i'll be able to let him roam outside his house soon.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_When I adopted him, no one wanted him out of his litter. The owners kept saying he was meowed too much, had a rambunctious activity level, and defiantly not show cat material. They kept pointing out things that were considered flaws. They strongly encouraged me to look at other cats that were supposed to be better. I said, "No, I just found just the one I am looking for now." He is like velcro to me._

 
OK, I seriously just teared up reading that. That is the way, isn't it? They choose us, the lucky ones who get to live with them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_He loves to snuggle. He purrs really loud just being next to you. He sounds like a motor. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My girls are like this too. They both purr LOUDLY, each in a different way, also motor-like. I can be half asleep and know who is near me just by the vibration/tone of the purring sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're my litle jet engines.


----------



## Jaim (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_My girls are like this too. They both purr LOUDLY, each in a different way, also motor-like. I can be half asleep and know who is near me just by the vibration/tone of the purring sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're my litle jet engines._

 
My cats are like that too! They both like to sleep on or around my head at night, and it's really hard to get used to the 2 different purring sounds when I'm trying to sleep!

Minou has always liked being on someone's head. This is her when she was just a kitten, on my boyfriend's head.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 22, 2009)

delete


----------



## lilithbloody (Apr 23, 2009)

This thread really makes me smile! You girls have such a cute pets!!!awww Love them!!

Let me show you my "little" bunny. His name is "Mordi" (is the shorter for "Mordisquitos", the spanish name of Lyla's pet in Futurama).

He was a present from my bf. This photo was taken the day he arrived (January), he was really scared and didn't move from the corner of the cage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











And he grow up!! He's about 5 months old, and just like the veterinary predicted he's a huge rabbit:












And two extra pictures!!

Mordi&Lula (my bf's dog). I've got funny stories about this couple!!







Last but not least, a funny one!:


----------



## duckduck (Apr 23, 2009)

Awwww, bunnies are so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brittni (Apr 23, 2009)

SparklingWaves - OMG! Adorable! I LOVE persians! 

Heather - Gorgeous doggies...






A new one of my little one-eyed puffball! She's getting so big and fluffy...such soft hair... still waiting to see more persian in her... Her name is Cadence for those who aren't familiar. She actually is at the vet today having surgery but this time it's just the basics - front nails out and fixing the hoohoo! She's been getting super healthy and weighs 5lbs now which is right on target.


----------



## lilithbloody (Apr 23, 2009)

Ohhh she's so cute!!!

_Brittni,_ hope you don't mind me being tactless, but what happened to her eye?

I really love persians, I almost love every animal with lots of hair


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 23, 2009)

delete


----------



## ShangHaii (Apr 24, 2009)

And mocha is 3 months old!


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Some new Pictures of my Sweetheart Babsi:


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_




_

 
OMG this is one of the cutest pics I've ever seen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see that your bunny grew up well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What breed is the bunny?


----------



## lilithbloody (Apr 25, 2009)

He's an Angora rabbit, not really sure about the sub-breed, maybe German or Giant Angora, but who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He is still kind of timid, but when I touch him carefully he starts to lick my hand and arm, i like to think that's because he likes me, hope he doesn't find my skin tasty!


----------



## dreamer246 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_He's an Angora rabbit, not really sure about the sub-breed, maybe German or Giant Angora, but who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He is still kind of timid, but when I touch him carefully he starts to lick my hand and arm, i like to think that's because he likes me, hope he doesn't find my skin tasty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww. Sounds like a sweet little thing!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

Mordi, what a gorgeous rabbit!  I want to touch him through my screen.

Brittni - Cadence looks wonderful!  I remember when you first got her.  She is so gorgeous.

Yagmur - those are great photos of Babsi, especially that last one with you.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Mordi, what a gorgeous rabbit!  I want to touch him through my screen.

Brittni - Cadence looks wonderful!  I remember when you first got her.  She is so gorgeous.

*Yagmur - those are great photos of Babsi, especially that last one with you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Thank you, Rachel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my Sweetheart Babsi


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

I took this photo of Maya this past week and wanted to share it. 

My sweet girl.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2009)

Rachel, I love your Maya!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 25, 2009)

A Maya picture!  So sweet!!

Yagmur, Babsi does look like a sweetheart and very cute too!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi guys. Here's my new puppy, his name is Melman. You know, the giraffe from Madagascar? Thats who he's names after. He is a border collie and Great Pyrenees mix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's so adorable. And you should have SEEN his dad. His dad looked like a polar bear. Okay maybe not that big, but still he was the bigget dog i've ever seen in my life.





He was a little tired.





Oh and here is an older pic of him & his brothers and sisters.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I took this photo of Maya this past week and wanted to share it. 

My sweet girl.




_

 
Awww, I want to cuddle her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And by the way I like that Pillow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_A Maya picture!  So sweet!!

*Yagmur, Babsi does look like a sweetheart and very cute too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
Thank you, Coach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BitBitBabiGirl* 

 
_Hi guys. Here's my new puppy, his name is Melman. You know, the giraffe from Madagascar? Thats who he's names after. He is a border collie and Great Pyrenees mix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's so adorable. And you should have SEEN his dad. His dad looked like a polar bear. Okay maybe not that big, but still he was the bigget dog i've ever seen in my life.




_

 
Awwww, he is adorable. I love Madagascar and Melman as a Name is great


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2009)

Melman looks like a sweet honey pie!  Darling.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 26, 2009)

Awww.....Melman is so adorable.  I love the pictures with all of his brothers & sisters!


----------



## callison (Apr 26, 2009)

Attachment 8496



My Dane Milo


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2009)

That is such a great photo of Milo.  I love Danes!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 27, 2009)

scooby doo was a dane wasn't he?


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BitBitBabiGirl* 

 
_scooby doo was a dane wasn't he?_

 
Yes~!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 29, 2009)

Now I've got the Scooby Doo voice in my head......


----------



## rt66chix (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_










_

 
Thank you for brightening everyone's day with your adorable fluffball!!! I like how he's sticking his tongue out in the last pic


----------



## revinn (Apr 30, 2009)

My sweet baby girl Joplin. She passed away this past February, and I really miss her. She was my little dorm roomie, and she got sick one day with no warning. Putting her down was so hard.. She was a sweet little thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll take and post some pics of my new hamster tomorrow. Her name is Rory (Rorschach) and she's a dalmatian hamster.


----------



## ashk36 (May 3, 2009)

*Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

I'm so proud of this. I was up all night last night. I have slept maybe 30 minutes and now I'm baking cupcakes to put around this cake just in case it's not enough for everyone to have a piece. I'm exhausted! Thank jeebus for Mcdonald's iced mochas. I know they're bad, but they're so good and they're all that's keeping me going right now!!! This is for my best friend's little girl's birthday. She wanted a cake that looked like her dog, so I did my best! I thought the tiara added a little something...

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y29...kiecake001.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y29...kiecake002.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y29...kiecake003.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y29...kiecake004.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y29...kiecake005.jpg

And my model, Jackie...


----------



## Cinfulgirl (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Wow! That is amazing!
my mom is next to me and thought it was real hehe
Great Job, make sure to get some rest


----------



## ashk36 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Thank you! Soon as the birthday party's over, I am CRASHING!!!


----------



## Mabelle (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

that's so cute!!! you did a great job!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Very well done


----------



## Hilly (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

You need to go on ace of cakes!


----------



## Tahti (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Holy sh*t, that is actually amazing!! I'd be so happy if I got a cake like that for my birthday ;D speechless!


----------



## MACLovin (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

That is amazing!! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And my doggy is almost identical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/i...d/DSCN9806.jpg

i love chihuahuas.


You seriously did an awesome job.. after all that work you almost don't even want to cut into it, right? haha. just give them all cupcakes and save the cake as artwork or something.. lol kidding. but really, that's very impressive, are you a pastry chef or is this just a hobby you're really good at?


----------



## ashk36 (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_That is amazing!! I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And my doggy is almost identical! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/i...d/DSCN9806.jpg

i love chihuahuas.


You seriously did an awesome job.. after all that work you almost don't even want to cut into it, right? haha. just give them all cupcakes and save the cake as artwork or something.. lol kidding. but really, that's very impressive, are you a pastry chef or is this just a hobby you're really good at?_

 
Haha no it's just a hobby. This is actually only the third creative cake that I've done. I learn a little more every time I make a cake...like don't roll the damn fondant too thin or you'll be up all night trying to fix the stupid thing.
I was nearly in tears last night!

And actually I didn't mind cutting into it at all. I got the best reactions out of everyone at the party, and it tasted as good as it looked. Maybe if I were in my right mind and had slept last night it would've bothered me...but at this point I was ready to pull a Gallagher and take a sledgehammer to the damn thing.


----------



## claralikesguts (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

omg that's amazing!!! great job!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

That is so adorable! You're so sweet to pull an all nighter for a friend's little girl.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

How freakin' adorable!  I love the tongue and whiskers!!  What are the whiskers made out of?


----------



## frocher (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Great job, it's an excellent likeness.


----------



## glassy girl (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Wow this is perfection!!


----------



## xladydragon (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Omg That's a really cute cake!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

wow! that's amazing! so real looking!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Wow I always wanted to try and make a cake with fondant icing. Nice job!


----------



## coachkitten (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

OMG you did an AWESOME job!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

if you lived a little closer, i would order my kid's b-day cakes from you!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

OMG!! You're so darn talented girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Showed my co-worker and he's like "That's a cute dog" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once he realized it was a cake, he was stumped and said "Who'd wanna cut into such a cute-looking cake ?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 You go girl! Make sure to get some sleep


----------



## Ernie (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

So cool, awesome job! I love the cotton candy idea.


----------



## nunu (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

You did an awesome job! The cake looks fantastic.


----------



## ashk36 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Awww thanks so much everyone! It was worth not sleeping...but you know as soon as I got home I passed out for a good 14 hours! 

And chiquilla, I'd make your kids' cake if I lived closer for sure! It was maybe a 2 minute drive to the park where the bday party was and I was freaking out the whole way.

nicnivin, I had never worked with fondant before when I made a birthday cake last year. I sort of just dove in and went for it. I did my first cake with wilton's fondant, which tastes and smells like glue but nobody actually ate it. 






I just get an idea in my head and say, fuck it I'm getting this done if it kills me!! Cakes have been pretty much the only hobby that I can't really just give up and throw in the towel with, and I think that's good for me. All my other hobbies I usually tend to push to the side and give up on. I can't really do that when I'm making a cake because it's edible and it has a deadline!


----------



## MiCHiE (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

OMG! That dog cake looks awesome. And there was an episode of _Ace Of Cakes_ where a camera cake like that was made!


----------



## melozburngr (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Quote:

 
I just get an idea in my head and say, fuck it I'm getting this done if it kills me!! Cakes have been pretty much the only hobby that I can't really just give up and throw in the towel with, and I think that's good for me. All my other hobbies I usually tend to push to the side and give up on. I can't really do that when I'm making a cake because it's edible and it has a deadline!  
 
hahaha

Im the same way- doesnt matter how long it takes!!


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Did you an amazing job! 

Arianna is such a pretty name.


----------



## kittykit (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Wow! You're really talented!! 

Btw, Jackie is so cute


----------



## k.a.t (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

OMG absolutely amazing and cute! I'd be thrilled if I could do anything like this.
I'm gonna try bake a cake for my bf's birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty sure it's going to be a disaster lol


----------



## melozburngr (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

oh, and since Im an idiot and forgot to say it- the cake looks great!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

Phenomenal!  The birthday girl must have been beyond thrilled!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

WOW that is awesome! You did a great job


----------



## MzzRach (May 5, 2009)

Revinn, I'm so sorry about Joplin.


----------



## newtomakeup (May 6, 2009)

aww... look at all the cats, kittens, puppies & dogs.. everyone is gorgeous.. i wish i could give them all hugs


----------



## Nicnivin (May 6, 2009)

Not the best picture, wasn't good lighting and my camera wouldn't focus.... but these are my new babies... Moe, Larry and Curly. Not sure who is who yet.  lol


----------



## Yagmur (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicnivin* 

 
_Not the best picture, wasn't good lighting and my camera wouldn't focus.... but these are my new babies... Moe, Larry and Curly. Not sure who is who yet.  lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
OMG your Bearded Dragon Babies are so cute. Great to see someone else with Bearded Dragons here. My Sweetheart Babsi was so little when I got her


----------



## ShirleyK (May 7, 2009)

This is my new pup Ozzie ard 6-7 weeks old, he sleeps like a dead pup.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And this is when he was 10 weeks looks like a sphinx dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








These are when he was 3months old:
Please excuse his little dog hood... he likes to show it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








With tongue out thinking "give me foooooood"





And his close up 





And I love him very much, he's my 2nd other half...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also the great things about him is his DOB is on Christmas eve..


----------



## Nicnivin (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_OMG your Bearded Dragon Babies are so cute. Great to see someone else with Bearded Dragons here. My Sweetheart Babsi was so little when I got her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My old girl, Inus, just passed away the other day. I felt empty without her and my boyfriend wanted more than one, so we got a "three pack". lol We will see what happens when we can find out what sex they are.


----------



## blindpassion (May 7, 2009)

My little golden retriever puppy sara just got spayed today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shes not happy with us haha.

When I lifted her out from the truck she had the saddest eyes at me, like "how could you do this to me alexa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I trusted you" 

and now shes just sitting with her legs apart looking up at me.

Shes a cutie!


----------



## TSIZ (May 8, 2009)

I have "written" many songs for the little man. Here's one, c.1996:

_He's Heinrich_
_He's so cute_
_He doesn't even know it_
_He's so cute_
(repeat until Heinrich yawns, gets up, and walks away, bored with you)

Honestly, I don't know what's going to happen to me when he joins his brethren in that catnip/wheatgrass paradise.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, seriously.


----------



## coachkitten (May 9, 2009)

TSIZ I am glad to know that I am not the only one who makes up songs for their cat and sings to them!


----------



## MissAlly (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_TSIZ I am glad to know that I am not the only one who makes up songs for their cat and sings to them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahaha,I do the same thing to all my pets.I can do this squeaky voice,and I always talk to my ferrets in it,and my best friend cracks up everytime he hears me.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 9, 2009)

TSIZ, I do the same! They're either made up cutesy songs or I like the song from Meet the Parents, "Jinxie cat Jinxie cat where are you, I looove you" but inserting my cat's name instead. LOL.


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2009)

Yup, we too have a song for little kitty that my son made up!


----------



## Moxy (May 10, 2009)

Some phone pics from last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A plan forming in the kitty's head...target identified:








Mission accomplished!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 10, 2009)

That is so cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Some phone pics from last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





A plan forming in the kitty's head...target identified:








Mission accomplished!




_


----------



## purrtykitty (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_TSIZ I am glad to know that I am not the only one who makes up songs for their cat and sings to them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just insert Chewy's name into any song.  I don't think I can actually sing a song without putting his name in it.  I may need some medication...


----------



## LMD84 (May 10, 2009)

here are some more pictures of annie and dylan! it's been a while so thought i'd share!

upside down Dylan!










sleeping annie and dylan!


----------



## coachkitten (May 10, 2009)

Today is my puppy Ole's 1st Birthday.  So in honor of Ole I thought that I would show his baby picture:






Happy Birthday Ole!


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2009)

Katie, what a face, too cute.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Today is my puppy Ole's 1st Birthday.  So in honor of Ole I thought that I would show his baby picture:






Happy Birthday Ole! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG OMG OMG this is the cutest thing i've ever seen!


----------



## panther27 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_here are some more pictures of annie and dylan! it's been a while so thought i'd share!

upside down Dylan!










sleeping annie and dylan!




_

 
Omg,they are too adorable!


----------



## blindpassion (May 11, 2009)

omg Ole is such a cutie. He and my Sara should be BF GF.


----------



## nunu (May 11, 2009)

Ohh this thread is soo cute!! Seeing these pictures definately puts a smile on my face


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_omg Ole is such a cutie. He and my Sara should be BF GF._

 
Yes they should!  I bet that Ole and Sara would get along so well.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ohh this thread is soo cute!! Seeing these pictures definately puts a smile on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Me too!  This thread rocks!


----------



## MzzRach (May 11, 2009)

Dylan has the most amazing blue eyes.

Happy birthday Ole!!


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 12, 2009)

Biscuit, getting bigger by the day. All 4 of his canine teeth are out, but are growing in fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His lower jaw is starting to stick out more as well!
He has picked up the love of bathing! He will try and jump in the shower when either J or I are in there!


----------



## callison (May 15, 2009)

Should make everyone smile!


----------



## coachkitten (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_









Biscuit, getting bigger by the day. All 4 of his canine teeth are out, but are growing in fast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 His lower jaw is starting to stick out more as well!
He has picked up the love of bathing! He will try and jump in the shower when either J or I are in there!_

 
Awww....Biscuit!  He is so adorable!


----------



## Ikara (May 22, 2009)

Here's my little Freya, 1 year and 1/2

sleeping on my laptop... sure it's a warm place...





playing with some old earphones





and just being pretty


----------



## Yagmur (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_and just being pretty



_

 
Awwwwww, sooo cute


----------



## Moxy (May 26, 2009)

Some of you know my alpha male lost his cat of 20 years, so his family decided to get a couple of new kittens (we call them Baby Gem and Baby Bobo cuz they look like 2 cats they used to have):

Baby Gem





Baby Bobo (with his mum)


----------



## LMD84 (May 26, 2009)

aaawww i love kittens! those are super cute Moxy! Liam must be happy with those! baby gem looks like a darling!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (May 26, 2009)

^^ Baby Gem is such a sprinter, i swear you can hear a vroooooooom and then the kitty comes around the corner. Liam is kind enough to take video for me. When I finally meet these little monkeys they'll be 3 times the size!


----------



## timarose (May 28, 2009)

here's my pet..




JK.. dats my bf lol

 this is violet&billy's home





they like to bask together


----------



## MzzRach (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Here's my little Freya, 1 year and 1/2

sleeping on my laptop... sure it's a warm place...





playing with some old earphones





and just being pretty



_

 
So gorgeous!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Some of you know my alpha male lost his cat of 20 years, so his family decided to get a couple of new kittens (we call them Baby Gem and Baby Bobo cuz they look like 2 cats they used to have):

Baby Gem





Baby Bobo (with his mum)



_

 
OMG - how did I miss these???  *freaks out*  They are darling!  I am sure their arrival is helping Liam a lot.  YAY for new kittens!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 31, 2009)

i love this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyone's pets are so cute <3

my neighbor just got 2 identical three month old kittens, they were sooooo adorable and tiny <3 but i only managed to get 1 good picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if you look closely, you can kinda see the other one on the left!





here's Rosie (i was exercising my photography skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





Rosie and Romeo napping





Rosie (DEMON KITTY) in a fridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Romeo grooming himself on the dining table. lol...


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2009)

those kitties are super cute! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## F.A.B. (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_This is such an adorable thread!

This is my mini dachshund Raven:




_

 

I love weenie dogs!  I have one too.  I'm gonna have to get on my desktop to post a pic of her.


----------



## MissAlly (Jun 4, 2009)

My cat had SIX kittens!I have to get pictures.


----------



## duckduck (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_My cat had SIX kittens!I have to get pictures._

 
OMG yes please!!!! That would totally make my day


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 4, 2009)

YESSS!!!! Kittens, kittens, kittens!!!!!


----------



## Moxy (Jun 4, 2009)

^^ I'll have a box of kittens, some catnip and limitless cuddles with them, please. Do you accept paypal??


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 4, 2009)

This is Peanut! 






Here he is peeking out of the blanket:





At the dog park:





And in the backseat of my car:


----------



## Moxy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm being a mum for neighbour's Catkin for a few days cuz they went to the seaside and I took a pic the other day oh her and my black Pumpkin:








Will try to take some better pics in the next days cuz she's such a sweetheart!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2009)

Peanut the doggie is super cute! and a wicked name too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pumpkin is cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does she get on with the other kitty though?? she looks like she's stalking it ready to pounce!

i will take more piccies of my kitties dylan and annie when we have moved house (on tuesday!!) new place is bigger so they have more room to play and explore!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 17, 2009)

I have 2 cats but I have to make some pics smaller 
In the meanwhile enjoy Rover


----------



## panther27 (Jun 18, 2009)

Omg Moxy,I just loveeee that pic of Pumpkin and Catkin!I like how they are staring each other down
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Rover is too adorable!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 22, 2009)

Here's my hamster that I've had all of 3-4 weeks.. Got a nice suprise yesterday! lol. I heard her squeaking & I was wondering what in tarnation was causing her to squeak as she's a lone hamster. I wasn't sure what was wrong but it definitely had me worried, I thought maybe she hurt herself. Nope. I go look & lo & behold there is a litter of hamster pups!?! Cute as can be all 7 of them. 5 mottled black & white + 2 black fancy russian dwarves. 8 for the price of one! Gotta love bargains, I thought I was being ripped off. Hamsters now go for the same price as a parakeet = $15. I have no idea what I'm goin to do with them quite yet.


----------



## duckduck (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Here's my hamster that I've had all of 3-4 weeks.. Got a nice suprise yesterday! lol. I heard her squeaking & I was wondering what in tarnation was causing her to squeak as she's a lone hamster. I wasn't sure what was wrong but it definitely had me worried, I thought maybe she hurt herself. Nope. I go look & lo & behold there is a litter of hamster pups!?! Cute as can be all 7 of them. 5 mottled black & white + 2 black fancy russian dwarves. 8 for the price of one! Gotta love bargains, I thought I was being ripped off. Hamsters now go for the same price as a parakeet = $15. I have no idea what I'm goin to do with them quite yet._

 
Awww, those are lovely! I had the same thing happen - brought home a female, ended up with 4 females and a male. I actually ended up building 4 more little cages and keeping them all! 5 hammies was a lot of work though. Anyways, congrats to the new mom, and have fun watching them grow!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks =) I'm thinking about keeping a few..not sure yet. Definitely don't plan on keeping them all. Mama has yet to be tamed, she's a bit nippy. Its kinda funny we were making some headway with her and then she went on the attack whenever someone put their hand in their she'd attack. It was probably around the time she had the pups. They went unnoticed for a few days.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I have 2 cats but I have to make some pics smaller 
In the meanwhile enjoy Rover_

 
Rover is so sweet!  Reminds me of coachkitten's cat - Coach (similar colouring).


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Rover is so sweet!  Reminds me of coachkitten's cat - Coach (similar colouring).




_

 
They do! Rover and Coach could be twins!!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 4 doggies and i love them all very much!!
This is Ruthless hes daddy to my other 3




All my babies together


----------



## duckduck (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_Thanks =) I'm thinking about keeping a few..not sure yet. Definitely don't plan on keeping them all. Mama has yet to be tamed, she's a bit nippy. Its kinda funny we were making some headway with her and then she went on the attack whenever someone put their hand in their she'd attack. It was probably around the time she had the pups. They went unnoticed for a few days._

 
Yeah, my mommy ended up being a very docile ham, but she was nippy and bitchy when she had the pups. Good thing about having pups, if you handle them regularly (once it's safe), they are super easy to tame


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 23, 2009)

This was their first day of school!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Magnus is in orange, Ozzy in green!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 23, 2009)

Sherby - your dogs are gorgeous!  I love their colouring.

Livestrong - pugs make me smile.  Yours are darling.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Sherby - your dogs are gorgeous! I love their colouring.

Livestrong - pugs make me smile. Yours are darling._

 
thanks!  They make me smile too!  They are soooo super needy, but that's ok!  I don't know why the pic is so tiny?


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Sherby - your dogs are gorgeous!  I love their colouring.

Livestrong - pugs make me smile.  Yours are darling._

 
Thankyou! They do have a lovely colouring.Very naughty though.lol


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 26, 2009)

My baby Rico, I've had him for about 5 years now since he was a kitten....






He's a wild beast...






He always wraps his tail around his feet...





So much for makeup pics...lol





Ok, I'm done being the crazy cat lady now.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 26, 2009)

me and nick moved house last week and the kitties really like the sun room we have!

















This is Dylan messing about with the tv box in the sun room! that's where all boxes have been stashed until we re-cycle them!






Dylan staring at Annie who is in the kitchen! And check out yet another sony item! anybody would think i worked them for them or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dylan and Annie chilling out in the kitchen!






He's sooo pretty!






Annie wants her tummy rubbed!





sorry it's a bit piccie heavy but wanted to share the cute piccies i took!


----------



## panther27 (Jun 26, 2009)

VintageAqua,Rico is so adorable!He looks like a very cuddly cat,awww
LMD84,Dylan and Annie are beautiful,thanx for sharing!
Can you tell I love cats lol


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 26, 2009)

VintageAqua - Rico is gorgeous!!!!!! And love that last pic of you 2 together. I'm a crazy cat lady too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lou!! Yay for more Dylan and Annie pics! Those are fabulous. I hope your move has gone well, I know how much work that is. xxx
(my girls love their bellies rubbed as well, especially Maya)


----------



## Moxy (Jun 26, 2009)

Keep them coming! Animals make me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pumpkin and I studied in our garden today:






She moved to her fave spot soon though


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a few more of my pugs! This time if you click you can see the larger pic!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 27, 2009)

Some of the stray animals my parents have picked up or rescued over the last few years.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 27, 2009)

The brown puppy grew up to be something totally different as you can see and because of that my mom said he "cheated" his way into our family! lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks Panther27 and Rach! yeah the move went great thanks very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was hard (esp because hubby can't lift due to him having a hernia operation not so long ago) but all is now sorted! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pumpkin is so sweet Moxy! Cute that she sat with you while you work! mine always sit on my laptop rather than next to it though!!

Livestrong your pug is super cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 1up i love all the piccies!

this thred is amazing! cheers me up in seconds!


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 27, 2009)

I love this Thread. It always makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy: Pumpkin is sooooo sweet!!! 

Lou: Dylan is a sexy Cat!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LivestrongH2* 

 
_Here's a few more of my pugs! This time if you click you can see the larger pic!_

 
These are great!  I love that last one.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_Some of the stray animals my parents have picked up or rescued over the last few years. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhhhhh, lots of kitties!  I love to see rescues, it's so important to give those animals a chance at life.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Keep them coming! Animals make me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She moved to her fave spot soon though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I love this Thread. It always makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moxy: Pumpkin is sooooo sweet!!! 

Lou: Dylan is a sexy Cat!!!_

 
Yagmur - I saw 2 bearded dragons in a local shop for sale and totally thought of you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't worry, it was not pet shop where the conditions are suspect, it's a place where they work with rescue organizations to place animals.

I hope Babsi is doing well!


----------



## panther27 (Jun 27, 2009)

Moxy,I love your pics of Pumpkin,she's so sweet.
1upmushrooms,I am so happy to hear that you guys have rescued those cats.I love hearing about rescues,I'm glad there are people like you and your parents out there.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Yagmur - I saw 2 bearded dragons in a local shop for sale and totally thought of you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How did you liked them in real?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I hope Babsi is doing well!_

 
Yes, she is. Summer is the best Time for her. She loves to be outside and enjoys the Sun


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Awww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How did you liked them in real?!


Yes, she is. Summer is the best Time for her. She loves to be outside and enjoys the Sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I liked them a lot - but then I am fascinated by reptiles.  How much work are they to own one? Don't they hibernate?  I thought I remembered you mentioning that at one point.....

Glad to hear Babsi is doing well.


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 27, 2009)

my lil man


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks MzzRach and Panther27, Rico is such a fun cat.

It's so great to see such beautiful and loving pets and congrats to 1upmushroom for rescuing so many animals. My family is part of the terrier rescue team and it's so hard not to want to keep them all. hehe. 

I'll post some pictures of my family puppies soon. We have one norwich and one scottish terrier!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 27, 2009)

I love Scottish Terriers!  My best friend has a Wheat colored Scottie and a black one as well.  They are such sweethearts!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 27, 2009)

I just felt like picture whoring my pets today! 
I really really need a DSLR camera. I have a hard time taking good detailed pictures of my fish tank....time to save!

Anyways here they are!

Biscuit, 7 months









(crappy cell picture)

My dads dog Amus





My 55 Gallon fish tank, I have no new ones of the fish, sorry!




(Corals called Zoanthids, gorgeous little buggers)





(same as above)


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 28, 2009)

Biscuit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What a cutie and so is Amus!


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For the past 15 years my parents have picked up about 25 kitties/doggies (probably 1 dozen each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). In fact all but 1 of our pets have once been strays & most of which were injured animals. Our very first cat we ever own was hit by a car when he was only a kitten at the time. He must have been in pain for 2 days before my dad spotted him under a car. From then on they've picked up a cat that was caught by a mouse trap, and another with a tumor on the side of her stomach (my dad thought she was pregnant and actually took her to the vet thinking she would be in labour soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I don't live with my parents so I don't get to play with all the kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can't wait to adopt a cat of my own from the humane society.

There are so many stray animals back home it's really unfortunate. My dad used to carry a case of canned food in the back of the trunk and he would pull over to feed any stray dogs he sees on the road. I'm tired of people who buy puppies & kittens because they look cute and then later abandon them because they've grown up or have health conditions that they are unwilling to spend the money on to treat. These abandoned animals get caught by the city and if they're not claimed within 3 days they get euthanized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dylan is such a handsome cat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He reminds me of big cats which I LOVE...like the leopard & cheetah due to his markings. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 28, 2009)

1 up mushrooms i think your family is amazing! that great that they take in strays and injured animals. and your dad sounds sweet carrying around tins of food just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




annie our black and white cat was from the rspca - when we got her 3 years ago all she would do for months was hide under the bed or sit in corners. she was terrified of everything and because she wouldn't come out to eat she was really skinny.  now she's a completely different kitty! she loves playing, eating and getting tummy rubs! she's still a little warey of new people but she doesn't hide anymore. i just hate to think what made her like that in the first place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




dylan is beautiful! that's why i wanted him because of his markings. i spent months tracking down a breeder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and then had to wiat for him to be born! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'd love to have more rescue kitties but dylan is very demanding (always active and needs playing with - like a puppy!!) and honestly i don't think we could afford anymore pets.


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 28, 2009)

So what breed is Dylan? He's truly beautiful and you gotta love the blue eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love cats that are needy and love attention! For that matter I'm hoping for a male for my 1st cat because from experience the needy ones are boys.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clslvr6spd* 

 
_I just felt like picture whoring my pets today! 
I really really need a DSLR camera. I have a hard time taking good detailed pictures of my fish tank....time to save!

Anyways here they are!_

 
AWWWWWWWWWW!! Biscuit is so cute!!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1 UP Mushrooms* 

 
_So what breed is Dylan? He's truly beautiful and you gotta love the blue eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love cats that are needy and love attention! For that matter I'm hoping for a male for my 1st cat because from experience the needy ones are boys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dylan is a serengeti breed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they come from bengal kittys and siameese kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very cool!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

Ok...here's my little girl...though she's not so little. Her name is Dakota...she's almost 2, and she's an Alaskan Malamute. ...oh yeah...and she's HUGE...110lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Attachment 9113


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 29, 2009)

^^ she's gorgeous!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_^^ she's gorgeous!_

 





  Aww, thanks! ...she's a giant pain in the a**, but I love her...and her fur-shedding self.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jun 29, 2009)

1 UP -
aww those two puppies together are cute! is the one on the right a Papillon?


----------



## newtomakeup (Jun 29, 2009)

vintageaqua.. rico is gorgeous.. he looks like my cat except mine is more fluffy..


----------



## 1 UP Mushrooms (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_Dylan is a serengeti breed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they come from bengal kittys and siameese kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very cool!_

 
That's cool! Bengals I think have bigger spots if I remember correctly. Dylan definitely took on more of the bengal features. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_1 UP -
aww those two puppies together are cute! is the one on the right a Papillon?_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No he's not actually...he's what we call native dog....sort of equivalent to the domestic cats. Not of any particular breed.


----------



## Yagmur (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I liked them a lot - but then I am fascinated by reptiles.  How much work are they to own one? Don't they hibernate?  I thought I remembered you mentioning that at one point.....

Glad to hear Babsi is doing well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, you remembered it right, they do hibernate. Babsi has slept 2 Month this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a lot of work in the beginning, but if you have everything right in the Terrarium, it's easy. You have a lot to consider, like the humidity + different temperatures in different areas in the Terrarium etc.


----------



## krijsten (Jul 1, 2009)

Charlie (hes a maltese)! Thats as big as hes supose to get... I havent seen him since I last been home, I miss him!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 1, 2009)

charlie is super cute!!


----------



## cazgh (Jul 1, 2009)

These are all brilliant.

This is my dog Holly - this is when she has sneaked upstairs and onto our bed and this is her "But look how comfy I am face" - when she was discovered by us.  But being that cute - how can you be mad??


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 2, 2009)

These are the lates editions 2 my ever growing family


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 

 
_Besides my love of makeup, i looooove my kitty. Lets see some pictures of your beloved pets. 

This is jeff, and yes i like to dress him up. does he like it?, not so much. hahaha




_

 





 cute!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hot*pink* 

 
_I just wanted to show off my new puppy, Spike! He's about 2.8lbs & I love him to death!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 
awwwww to cute for words!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sherby2722* 

 
_These are the lates editions 2 my ever growing family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
Aww, they're gorgeous! What breed are they?


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's my two, love them to bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tyson my staff cross (he's 3 now and still acts like a pup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):






And Joey my baby royal python (he's a month and 2 weeks old now):


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 5, 2009)

Everyone's pets are adorable.

Kiev aka Cat/Kitte Cat/Big Boy/Big Kahuna/Vulture 




Mai kitteh...doesn't know that was soy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for anyone who lives in NY, yes that's an Earth Science reference table up in the corner.




And then he wasn't interested anymores. 
I also have two kittens.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Aww, they're gorgeous! What breed are they?_

 
Thankyou!! theyre staffy bulls but i think they myt hav a lil pitbull in them.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Here's my two, love them to bits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tyson my staff cross (he's 3 now and still acts like a pup
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):






And Joey my baby royal python (he's a month and 2 weeks old now):



_

 
Tyson is gawjus!! he looks like an angel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
I love ur snake joey he looks so cute in a funny kind ov way.lol i bet hes going to be a BIG BOY!!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 6, 2009)

Heheh I thought they might have some staff in them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks! although he's more of a little devil than an angel lol
And yeah I get what you mean..cute in a funny kind of way..that's why i named him Joey lol


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 7, 2009)

As promised here are the pups, Teddy (Norwich Terrier) and Barney (Scottie)

Together in the backyard...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 7, 2009)

You've seen Rover...Here's Spot.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_You've seen Rover...Here's Spot.




_

 
AWWW!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 8, 2009)

Spot is adorable. I love when cats sleep in little balls.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Spot is adorable. I love when cats sleep in little balls._

 
My cat doesn't sleep in a ball, he sleeps on a little Ikea pillow under his head and when it's cold he goes under the blanket so that he has a blanket AND a pillow. Weird.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry the pics turned out so big! :/
syn [african fat tail gecko]









sid "boo" vicious [she'll be one the end of this month]


----------



## panther27 (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_Everyone's pets are adorable.

Kiev aka Cat/Kitte Cat/Big Boy/Big Kahuna/Vulture 




Mai kitteh...doesn't know that was soy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for anyone who lives in NY, yes that's an Earth Science reference table up in the corner.




And then he wasn't interested anymores. 
I also have two kittens._

 
Omg,he's so adorable!I have a tuxedo cat too


----------



## kimmy (Jul 11, 2009)

boxer/pit puppy, ginger.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Omg,he's so adorable!I have a tuxedo cat too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love them! It's like they're permanently ready for a wedding.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_My cat doesn't sleep in a ball, he sleeps on a little Ikea pillow under his head and when it's cold he goes under the blanket so that he has a blanket AND a pillow. Weird._

 

Rover doesnt sleep in a cat ball... hes too fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He is the one that will try to take over my pillow if I'm not on it.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Rover doesnt sleep in a cat ball... hes too fat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. He is the one that will try to take over my pillow if I'm not on it._

 
Oh let me tell you, on Sundays I usually [try] to sleep until about 11. Well around 10:30, my cat comes up to me and pulls me by either my shirt or pants and then climbs up and bites me, knowing that I'll run out of the room. I just get up and leave when I see him walking up to me. He does it so he can have the bed to himself.


----------



## MizzEm (Jul 12, 2009)

One of my 2 cats, Rex <3 I love him like crazy. Z0mg.

http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8793/rexxxxx.jpg


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 12, 2009)

Rex is so cute! Awww,


----------



## panther27 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_I love them! It's like they're permanently ready for a wedding._

 
So true!Really classy and cool looking.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_So true!Really classy and cool looking._

 
Does your cat have any spots or is he like completely tuxed out? My cat has a white blotch on his left leg, maybe a drunken reception fight?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm corny


----------



## itscamilleyo (Jul 16, 2009)

my pride and joy:






now, i have 12 cats (we rescue cats - its like a sickness. haha!)
and 4 dogs
so expect more pics from me =]


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_boxer/pit puppy, ginger.




_

 
Gawjus


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 16, 2009)

[/i]Here is my Chocolate Lab, "Cadbury".


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ Aww so pretty, my husband had 2 chocolate labs when he was younger, that will be our next dog once we have some kiddies


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^^
Thank you!!! My husband has had Labs all his life, I wanted something smaller like so many of the darling dogs posted above and shown on alot of the avatars. He always wanted the biggest dog of the litter or a bruiser so to speak like one he had from his childhood that he loved and missed so much., So we visited the litter several times after they were born before we(he) made our selection. Cadbury wasn't the biggest puppy but he had the most handsome features and spunk! Well, let me tell you now.
He is the most tender-hearted, girliest -girl (male though!) dog! I tease my husband all the time because here he wanted this big, macho dog and insted we ended up with this goofy, "Bubba" dog. (I nicknamed him that because he is so silly, funny).
He didn't even bark until he was  over a year old! And then it was more like a "Rirf". We could have died when we heard him make noise from the other room.
 Any lab you get will be great. They are so loyal.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_Does your cat have any spots or is he like completely tuxed out? My cat has a white blotch on his left leg, maybe a drunken reception fight?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm corny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine's totally tuxed out,all black back and jacket.White chest,chin and feet.She does have a few black splotches on her feet.I love that,drunken reception fight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was he messin with someone else's cat there and got himself into trouble maybe lol


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 16, 2009)

I took these at my mom's last weekend, she is looking kind of scraggly but still so cute I think!


----------



## Carmenitaaa (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y23...126971_l_1.jpg

my baby! his name is MISO yeah like the soup hahaha 
hes soo spoiled he has a 500$ custom made bed that was given as a gift to him from a friend who owns a pet store but he chooses not to sleep in it beacuse he likes to occupy the other half of my queen size bed! haha its soo funny he takes up the WHOLE side! and lies his head on the pillow. sooo cute.

i found him on the freeway when he was just a little kitten_

 

he looks EXACTLY like my fat furball, spike lol my cat takes joy in piddling all over the house and leaving me 'gifts' in the bathroom *sighs* i still love his stinky arse


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Mine's totally tuxed out,all black back and jacket.White chest,chin and feet.She does have a few black splotches on her feet.I love that,drunken reception fight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was he messin with someone else's cat there and got himself into trouble maybe lol_

 
He likes to fight, I wouldn't doubt it. It's hilarious, he fights for food and my pillows, he's insane. Yours is a girl?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 16, 2009)

What is it about enormous cats wanting our pillows...while we're sleeping?  Mine likes to steal my pillow, too, but only if I'm using it.  Once I'm up for the day, he couldn't care less about my pillow.  Bastard wrecks my sleep...


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 16, 2009)

We just got a new Puppy today...His name is Bozz...and he already has me wrapped around his paws!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_We just got a new Puppy today...His name is Bozz...and he already has me wrapped around his paws!




_

 

Awww, look at that handsome lil man!  How could anyone resist that face?


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_What is it about enormous cats wanting our pillows...while we're sleeping?  Mine likes to steal my pillow, too, but only if I'm using it.  Once I'm up for the day, he couldn't care less about my pillow.  Bastard wrecks my sleep... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Maybe they think their the boss? My kittens, these TEENY little things take my bras off from my bed and fling them around the room. Then they sit in them and go to sleep.


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Since I am finally getting the hang of posting attachments, here is my cat "Charmin" and "Cadbury" at play. You can tell who runs the show!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 17, 2009)

AW! That's adorable! They look like they're conversating.


----------



## lady_photog (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's my daughter Coco...she's a sneaky little devil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is an old pic, but she looks the same...just a bit fatter...lol


----------



## panther27 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_He likes to fight, I wouldn't doubt it. It's hilarious, he fights for food and my pillows, he's insane. Yours is a girl?_

 
Yup,I've got a girl tux,she like to stand up on the couch and smack her bag of treats down from the shelf!She is sooo crazy


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_AW! That's adorable! They look like they're conversating._

 
Not so much conversating as more like Charmin whoops on him all the time. He is old and cranky. Cadbury is young and curious. Do the math!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atwingirl* 

 
_Since I am finally getting the hang of posting attachments, here is my cat "Charmin" and "Cadbury" at play. You can tell who runs the show!_

 
Classic!  Don't squeeze the Charmin!


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Classic! Don't squeeze the Charmin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, exactly! He looked just like a roll of toliet paper tumbling across the wood floors of my apartment.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lady_photog* 

 
_Here's my daughter Coco...she's a sneaky little devil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is an old pic, but she looks the same...just a bit fatter...lol_

 
She's gorgeous! Aww.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Yup,I've got a girl tux,she like to stand up on the couch and smack her bag of treats down from the shelf!She is sooo crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mine smacks the cat food box out of my hand and yells.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_Mine smacks the cat food box out of my hand and yells._

 
That is so funny,my cat loves to yell too!And knock other stuff down from the shelf also.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 18, 2009)

my kitty dylan can actually open cupboards so quite often i'll come home from work to find pasta and cereal all over the floor from where he helped himself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  such a naughty boy sometimes!

loving all the new pet piccies! always makes a big smile on my face!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_That is so funny,my cat loves to yell too!And knock other stuff down from the shelf also._

 
My cat goes on my dresser and plants his big kitty booty on my makeup and then cleans himself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 It's so weird!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_My cat goes on my dresser and plants his big kitty booty on my makeup and then cleans himself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 It's so weird!_

 
When Spot isnt wrapped up in a kitty ball being cute he likes to sleep on my PS3. He has a cat bed but NOOOOOOOOOO the 2nd most expensive electronic in the bedroom calls to him daily.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_My cat goes on my dresser and plants his big kitty booty on my makeup and then cleans himself
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 It's so weird!_

 
That's too funny!Just this morning my cat goes in the bathroom and meows a couple times real loud,I think she wanted to hear her voice extra loud


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 24, 2009)

My cats sit in the shower and wait for the water to come out so they don't have to go to the kitchen to drink from their bowls, what laziness!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_When Spot isnt wrapped up in a kitty ball being cute he likes to sleep on my PS3. He has a cat bed but NOOOOOOOOOO the 2nd most expensive electronic in the bedroom calls to him daily._

 

my kitty hates technology! he doesn't sleep on our ps3 - he jumps around on it! scratched it all up on the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the worst thing he does is jump on the top of my £2k lcd tv!!! ipressed? certaintly not! i'd had the tv about a week and he jumped on it and loads of pixels died! i sent it back to the repair centre at work to fix it! not cool!





there he is - face down (!) on the bed sleeping!





and here he is - i just woke him up! mwah ha haaaa!





and a bonus shot of him and his scratchy post - he drags it to the ground and kicks it with his back legs! very funny to watch!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Jul 27, 2009)

My Three Puppies, Melman, Mimo, and Norman.
Melman, this is a month old picture. (named after the Madagascar giraffe.)




Mimo, named after Charlie & Mimo ( a show i used to LOVE when i  was little.)




Norman (my little brother named him)





if they dont show up, i'll fix them. If i can...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are sooooooo soooooooo soooooooooo cute! Can you tell I just love em


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is my new Puppy..Jaz... Her eyes are so blue they just pull at my heart strings


BitBitbabiGirl...They are soooooooo cute..I want them!!!!


----------



## tdm (Jul 28, 2009)

Here is my pooch, Chase. He just turned a year old.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jul 28, 2009)

My newest family member ! Her name is Shelby, shes a boston terrier. Adopting dogs FTW!!! all 3 of my animals are adopted.


----------



## amelia370 (Jul 28, 2009)

My cat pansy.


----------



## mochabean (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Oh my god! Ole is SO CUTE!!!! I love puppies!!! SO cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mochabean* 

 
_Oh my god! Ole is SO CUTE!!!! I love puppies!!! SO cute! Thanks for sharing!_

 
Thank you!  He is a big puppy now but still has a puppy face.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

I just died....why am I just seeing Ole!! How friggin cute!!!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 29, 2009)

Here is my baby girl.  Her name is CupCake


----------



## Willa (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Haaaaa how come I didnt see this before!

What a cute dog <3


----------



## cazgh (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Awwww - he is so gorgeous!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ awwww


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

awww hes sooo sweeet!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

hehe awww what a cutie!!! i wish i had a dog!


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

came back to check for more pics


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Coach - Awwwwwwwww -so sweet and adorable!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Ole is now 14 months old and still so cute.  I have posted some of the newer pictures of him in the Show off your pets thread.  






Here is one with a cutie orange sticker on his head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Here is one of him with my brother-in-law.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Still so adorable!


----------



## frocher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nichollecaren (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

my Gosh...did He grow up or what!? So gorgeous!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

ahhh Katie he is gorgeous! I love puppies. Im so excited for you!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Eeeeee! I love Goldens!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

soo adorable!! my dog is about 3 years old now and still sleeps with his legs out like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so sweet


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

That is the cutest lil puppy (and I LOVE the 1 yo photos too)!! Please post more pics!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

omg my heart just broke!!


----------



## plasticLVR (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Hi Everyone! After losing our 15 year old Golden Retriever Snicker this past October to cancer my family decided this summer that we were going to get a new puppy. We had our hearts set on getting a girl Golden (like Snicker) but after spending a lot time with the litter of 10 Goldens we decided on a boy. 

His name is Ole (o-lee). My mom is 100% Norwegian and Ole is a family name. Ole is now 9 weeks old. I hope that you all enjoy the pictures and thanks for looking! I just had to share his cuteness!










Everytime he sleeps or lies down he needs to have his back legs out. Too cute!

Thanks again for looking at our new boy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
absolutley BEAUTIFUL!

So sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 3, 2009)

The boys at 4 months:








and my fave Pic of Caesar...my baby


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2009)

not Dylan's best picture! but it's very funny!






and annie snoozing on my hubby's desk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so cute!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 4, 2009)

My son and his puppy Zorro


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 5, 2009)

meet my dog ula. we got his name from the character rob schneider plays in 50 first dates.


----------



## Redz24 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Here is my new Puppy..Jaz... Her eyes are so blue they just pull at my heart strings


BitBitbabiGirl...They are soooooooo cute..I want them!!!!











_

 
OMG she is sooooooooo cute, my inlaws have two boys, all grown up though. Jaz has nearly the same face markings as Gus hehe.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have the smartest dog in the world! lmao 

I always laugh at this picture.

Her name is Paige.  She's a Basset Hound.  She'll be 2 y/o on Aug. 18 (same bday as my boss, hehe).


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 5, 2009)

^^ that's such a cute pic, my sis in law has 2 basset hounds, they are such pretty dogs


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 6, 2009)

Your pets are sooo cute!


This is my cat.


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: Chihuahua birthday cake!!*

This is just awsome!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Your pets are sooo cute!


This is my cat.



_

 
What a gorgeous photo!!!!!  Love it.


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_




_

 
What kind of kitteh?


----------



## Moxy (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peachy pink* 

 
_Your pets are sooo cute!


This is my cat.



_

 
Oh my goodness, this is so sweet!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Candy Christ* 

 
_What kind of kitteh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
dylan is a serengeti which is a bengal crossed with a siamese kitty


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that's so cool.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah Dylan is very cool! but also very loud! and also very clever - he's always causing trouble because he's too clever for his own good!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Aug 10, 2009)

This is my Papillon, Gizmo when he was a puppy. Only if I could shrink him back to pocket size lol.  See why he got his name


----------



## Mmmayumi (Aug 10, 2009)

This is Brucey! He's a zuchon (bichon frise x shih tzu) and is about 3 months old. & i love love love him 
btw sorry if this first ones too big.




I love this photo even though it makes his head look mahusive, it's actually tiny.




This is him sleeping on my lap. he was like 2 months here ^_^




this is him looking like a bold monk! lol




yum yum




& this is him in comparison to my bed.




you can't really see here but he has white eyelashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xox


----------



## paperfishies (Aug 10, 2009)

We have a 5 month old Ferret named Tippy.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_We have a 5 month old Ferret named Tippy.





_

 
Oh my goodness!  Darling!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2009)

tippy is awesome! the pictures are sooo cute


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 11, 2009)

omg Tippy is overly cute! always wanted a ferret


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 11, 2009)

I love ferrets! So cute!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-MA (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Our New Puppy!*

Your new puppy is gorgeous, hope your having fun playing with the little one


----------



## Moxy (Aug 15, 2009)

In the jungle the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps toniiiight











My lil Pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There she was just walking down the street singing dooo....


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_My lil Pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
Damn, she is so gorgeous!  Sexy beast.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 15, 2009)

pumpkin = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







she's sooo cute! strutting her stuff down the street!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Damn, she is so gorgeous!  Sexy beast._

 
If you lived closer she could go on vacation with her auntie Rachel! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_pumpkin = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







she's sooo cute! strutting her stuff down the street!_

 
I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With tail up, of course! She's so god damn confident, sometimes we find her in the neighbour's dog's kennel!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2009)

*I entered my dog in ...*

The cutest Dog competition. 


Cutest Dog Photo Gallery - Vote for the Cutest Dog - One Million Dollar Cutest Dog Competition


you can vote for him if you want


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

What a doll!  I just voted for him - and Donnie Barko?  That name is genius!


----------



## cazgh (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

Oh he is the cutest!!  Lovely dog


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

just voted! and i love the name! he's a cutie


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

Thank you all for Voting!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

What a freakin' cutie!  I voted.


----------



## somethingsinful (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

I voted for the cutie ^.^


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

I just voted! He is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## jacquelinda (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

omg hes soooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!! i hope he wins i voted!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

Thanks for the Votes! 

You can vote once a day!


----------



## AmandDUR (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: I entered my dog in ...*

so cute! voted.


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_In the jungle the mighty jungle, the lion sleeps toniiiight











My lil Pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









There she was just walking down the street singing dooo....




_

 
She's BEAUTIFUL! I love the colors of her fur!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 21, 2009)

^^ Thanks dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's my little princess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you believe all of her brothers and sisters were brown shorthair kittens? And she was a fluffy black ball. My heart didnt stand a chance!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

Here are some recent pics of my girls:

Can you find Jessica? It's "catmoflauge" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Maya - snoozalicious


----------



## Moxy (Aug 21, 2009)

I wanna cuddle the hell out of them.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I wanna cuddle the hell out of them._

 
And they would LOVE it!  Come over and bring Pumpkin too.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 21, 2009)

Rachel,you're cats are so adorable and cuddly looking!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

^^^ Thanks Jess.  They are my sweet girls, I love them.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 21, 2009)

They have those comfy, snuggling bellies!  Like furry, purring pillows!!  Soooo adorable, Rach!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is my Riley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













I love him so much!


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm a dog lover along with MAC lover heres pictures of my 2 darling boys Blaze and Rebel they are black & tan short haired dachshunds






Rebel in my laundry basket






My boy's together 






Blaze and his Bandana


----------



## nina_k (Aug 22, 2009)

5 of my 7 girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All grown up now though.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nina_k* 

 
_5 of my 7 girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All grown up now though.




_

 
Oh my goodness!  So precious.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 22, 2009)

nina_k what gorgeous chickens!  I love this thread and looking at everyone's animals.


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nina_k* 

 
_5 of my 7 girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All grown up now though.




_

 
They're so adorable!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 23, 2009)

Rach your kitties are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They look so snuggly!

And the chickens are really cute!

Here are more piccies of my babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dylan once again pulling a silly face!











can you spot Annie?











there she is! looking grumpy!


----------



## Moxy (Aug 23, 2009)

Dylan&Annie=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_can you spot Annie?





_

 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE IT! It's beyond cool how they peek out from places like that.


----------



## x3Hayleyy (Aug 23, 2009)

This is my gorgeous rabbit Raskal (i didn't name him), i got him from a rabbit rescue. He is blind in one eye as his previous owners stuck a piece of metal wire in his eye
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! He's round about 2 and a half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's gorgeous ain't he? I love him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! <3 x


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2009)

hee hee! does pumpkin hide too! annie misses Nick loads. i think that's why she's sneaking about his desk and look annoyed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and Hayley your bunny is so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have a bunny called chubbles who only has one eye. he was born with one good eye and one blind one. but the blind one started to bulge out so had to have it removed before it exploded!


----------



## nina_k (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_nina_k what gorgeous chickens! I love this thread and looking at everyone's animals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing nicer than baby animals.
ITA this thread rocks!! Always good for a pick-me-up.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 26, 2009)

*Our new puppy + rescue dogs tips?*

My roommate and I just got a new puppy about two weeks ago. His name is Pallo and he is sooooooo friggin cute I can't stand it!

Pallo is a rescue dog. He came from a very abusive home and pretty much spent his whole life locked in a kenel and being ignored. He was also beaten and really underfed.

His behavior is to be expected I guess, but still he does have some issues. He is terrified of going to the bathroom and will hold it until he is in physical pain. (he was beaten when he would go in the wrong place by the previous owner) He is also scared to be touched, he will let me and my roommate hold/pet him but that pretty much it. He also is scared to leave the living room. This is where we first brought him when we got him home and I think he thinks he will get into trouble if he leaves. When Caitlin and I leave the room he will walk to the edge of the rug and wag his tail, but then he just runs back to his doggie bed. We had a puppy shower for him when we first got him and he won't even play with any of his toys (and he is a spoiled little man... he has a lot of toys)

We are very blessed to have lot's of people who love him as much as we do and support us. Still I was just wondering... has anyone else been through this? Any tips on how to get him more comfortable and how to get him to feel safe? I know it just takes time and love, but any other advice would be greatly apreciated.

K now for pics!!!! Look how adorable he is? What kind of sick person could have abused this dog???


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Our new puppy + rescue dogs tips?*

Awwww! I have no advice just cuz I can't have pets (people i live with and allergies etc)... just want to say he is just so adorable and I think it rocks that you adopted a rescue dog


----------



## abs0lutelyfab (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Our new puppy + rescue dogs tips?*

As mean as it sounds, not babying him when he gets petrified or resistant to what you're trying to get him to do is the best thing for him. The babying or coddling just reinforces him to be afraid and avoid certain situations. Let him out to potty often, gently encourage him to go, and praise him after he is able to relieve himself. As for the exploring and touch issues, I would introduce him to it a little at a time, and praise him when he is able to relax and let go.  Just be consistent in what you ask of him and have a set routine (dogs are a lot like children!), and he should adjust into his new digs just fine.

He's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Our new puppy + rescue dogs tips?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abs0lutelyfab* 

 
_As mean as it sounds, not babying him when he gets petrified or resistant to what you're trying to get him to do is the best thing for him. The babying or coddling just reinforces him to be afraid and avoid certain situations. Let him out to potty often, gently encourage him to go, and praise him after he is able to relieve himself. As for the exploring and touch issues, I would introduce him to it a little at a time, and praise him when he is able to relax and let go.  Just be consistent in what you ask of him and have a set routine (dogs are a lot like children!), and he should adjust into his new digs just fine.

He's such a gorgeous boy!_

 
Thanks so much. This is what we are trying to do. It's just so hard sometimes cause all we want to do is hug him and coo at how cute and sweet he is. It takes a lot of restraint to be a good mommy!


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Our new puppy + rescue dogs tips?*

Aw he is so gorgeous!
I don't have any advice but he is the cutest thing ever.
Poor thing but now he has a loving home and will get the love he deserves!


----------



## User35 (Aug 26, 2009)

Kiki. A rowdy fun loving boxer.  Me and the hubby got her from a boxer rescue in LA. She's my 1st dog and I love her so much ! I dont know how I ever lived without her !

She loves the water and playing in general.




her big ole tongue at the park..isnt she pretty in pink ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and on her spot on the couch


----------



## MissAlly (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_We have a 5 month old Ferret named Tippy.








_

 
Awwwwwwwwww!I love me some ferrets.I have four,and I'm thinking of getting a fifth.=p


----------



## LoopyLoo (Aug 28, 2009)

My new English cocker spaniel, Barneybear


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 28, 2009)

^^ Awwwwwww, I love puppies


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoopyLoo* 

 
_





My new English cocker spaniel, Barneybear_

 
Aww, how cute!  I love how puppies stumble around b/c their still learning how to walk.  Enjoy your puppy.  They grow up really, really fast.  I remember my pup when I first got her.  Within a few months, my puppy wasn't as small.  She used to fit on my center divide in my truck.  Now she's 3x's longer than it.  She would sleep on the center divide (which was heavily covered in blankets and stuffed dolls) while my hubby and I would go on long trips, then stop somewhere to have lunch.  She wouldn't wake up when we would slam the door shut.  I think the vibration of the truck kept her sleep. lol


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_










there she is! looking grumpy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Your Annie looks like my kitteh! They should be twins!

x3Hayleyy you bunny is so cute!


----------



## Merry_go_round (Sep 3, 2009)

Awww, so cute, I love cats!


----------



## clslvr6spd (Sep 4, 2009)

Biscuit is getting big! he will be 10 months on the 20th! Seems like yesterday that he was no bigger than J's shoe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Some pictures of my 55 gallon tank. I will be upgrading to a 120 gallon this month, I am super excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Scooter doing his thing...


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 5, 2009)

Pictures of Scoots and Biscuit!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love those two! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am glad to see that they are both doing well.


----------



## LoopyLoo (Sep 5, 2009)

My beautiful Angel (English cocker spaniel)





Nunnah and Rotchana (Tonkinese brown and blue)





Cissy (Tonkinese blue pointed)





Bearcub (Tonkinese brown pointed)





Amy (my rescue cat)





Rotchana and Nunnah with their kittens





Nunnah (brown Tonkinese)





Believe it or not, these aren't all of them!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2009)

wow! how many kittens did they have! so precious! if you lived near me i certaintly take some off your hands!


----------



## User27 (Sep 7, 2009)

****


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2009)

LoopyLoo and Casadalinnis, I'm in love with your cats and kittens


----------



## Moxy (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning cuddling with my monkey


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShangHaii* 

 
_





And mocha is 3 months old!_

 





awwwwwww
so cuteeee


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Coco~* 

 
_This is Boss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





This is Ruby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is Boo Boo Bear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



boss is so like boss


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's my baby Shiva, she's 3 years old and we adopted her in January this year :












Guessed she wanted to play too


----------



## Moxy (Sep 20, 2009)

A bit more of my little princess Pumpkin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Playing peekabu in the sink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Loving the printer! (what cat doesnt?)






And the amplifier is particularly good for a wash apparently


----------



## duckduck (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Artemisia* 

 
_




Guessed she wanted to play too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heehee, several of our games also come with the "Giant cat of destruction" expansion pack


----------



## Moxy (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Heehee, several of our games also come with the "Giant cat of destruction" expansion pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got that expansion too!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love em. She paws all the monopoly figures. Imagine the horror when we played "Risk", all the little chaps conquering the world were being pawed around Europe


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Heehee, several of our games also come with the "Giant cat of destruction" expansion pack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awesome!
I love cats, they are so funny.
Shiva definitely had a case of "I want attention now" and first kept playing with the dice and then rolled all over my sisters cards


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 21, 2009)

i love the pumpkin in the sink picture Moxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so cute!

been trying to take some more pics of dylan and annie but they keep moving!!! plus annie is hoovering up spider webs!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

My baby Jaz ....has grown like TONs in just two months..The difference is so amazing....She will be driving no doubt at 6 months 

Before @ 2 months






Now @ 4 Months


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2009)

wow Tish she has grown so much! still has amazing eyes!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_My baby Jaz ....has grown like TONs in just two months..The difference is so amazing....She will be driving no doubt at 6 months 

Before @ 2 months






Now @ 4 Months




_

 
so cute


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

my doggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's an english bull terrier and she's a rescue, so we dont know how old she is, we reckon about 3


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 30, 2009)

*basks in the wonderful glow of this thread*


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 12, 2009)

My boy in his Halloween costume:


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG that is as funny as it is cute!! Love it !!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_is_Crack* 

 
_My boy in his Halloween costume:_

 
OMG I love it!  I have to get a costume similar to that for my Golden Ole.  Where did you get that?


----------



## MAC_is_Crack (Oct 12, 2009)

^^On Amazon.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  They have Darth Vader and Leia too!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_is_Crack* 

 
_My boy in his Halloween costume:_

 
that is too cute! i wish they did kitty costumes so i could dress up dylan and annie!!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2009)

it's YODA! hehehehe! that's wicked


----------



## Nicnivin (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is a picture of Loki, my new 10 week old East German, German Shepherd.  Isn't he a cutie!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicnivin* 

 
_Here is a picture of Loki, my new 10 week old East German, German Shepherd.  Isn't he a cutie!




_

 
he is so friggin cute, his fur looks very soft and fluffy! so cute!


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 23, 2009)

I can't believe I've never found this post before!!! All of the Specktra pets are so damn cute, I just love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is our orange tabby Redford. He's about 6 now, we adopted him when he was 1 from an abused animal shelter. It's been snowy and a bit gloomy for about a week now and the sun finally showed a bit today (yay!). This afternoon I found Red sunbathing!


----------



## Cinci (Oct 28, 2009)

This is Cringer, my Seal Point Siamese.


----------



## sapnap (Oct 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicnivin* 

 
_Here is a picture of Loki, my new 10 week old East German, German Shepherd.  Isn't he a cutie!




_

 

aww so cute!! wanna cuddle him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

here are some more pictures of annie and dylan! annie is the black and white and dylan is the blue eyed one!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_here are some more pictures of annie and dylan! annie is the black and white and dylan is the blue eyed one!









_

 
Awwww, I can't get over how cute they are, Lou!!! I want to cuddle them. 

I can't wait for Babsi, to come out of her hibernation. It's been 7 weeks... I miss her


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks sweetie! how long until Babsi wakes up? 7 weeks is a long time to be without your baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if you lived near me you could cuddle annie and dylan anytime you wanted! annie esp loves tummy rubs!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_thanks sweetie! how long until Babsi wakes up? 7 weeks is a long time to be without your baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if you lived near me you could cuddle annie and dylan anytime you wanted! annie esp loves tummy rubs!_

 
Two more weeks and I'll start slowly the lighting in her Terrarium. I don't know when she'll awake. Hopefully soon, I miss her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, if I would live near to you, I would cuddle them all the Time. My Friend has two little Kittens (Leo + Lucy) and I love to cuddle with them


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_Two more weeks and I'll start slowly the lighting in her Terrarium. I don't know when she'll awake. Hopefully soon, I miss her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, if I would live near to you, I would cuddle them all the Time. My Friend has two little Kittens (Leo + Lucy) and I love to cuddle with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww - well hopefully she'll be fun of life when she does finally wake up! i really wanted a tortoise at one point but nick said no because he knew i'd get upset when it had to hibernate! which i guess is true! and dyland would probs try and roll it around a little too much!!

leo and lucy sound cute!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwww, so cute!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_awww - well hopefully she'll be fun of life when she does finally wake up! i really wanted a tortoise at one point but nick said no because he knew i'd get upset when it had to hibernate! which i guess is true! and dyland would probs try and roll it around a little too much!!_

 
I was upset the first year. But I know it is better for her. She is full of energy, when she wakes up. She'll explore her Terrarium and hunt for grashoppers! Oh I can't wait, till my baby wakes up


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 2, 2009)

My babies...






*Tia and Megan*

There Jack Russel cross Dachshund with a little bit of Staffordshire bull terrier just to mix it up


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

^ awww that piccie is so cute! i love the little one at the back peeping out!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 2, 2009)

They look so innocent there, but there not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There little rascals haha


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelly2509t* 

 
_They look so innocent there, but there not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There little rascals haha_

 
i can well imagine! just like my kitties! they look sweet but are little monsters! esp dylan! he's always getting into trouble! you can see in my pic he's on top of my make up cabinet knocking a hair product over!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 2, 2009)

Everyone has so cute pets ! Im in love with all of them, and I will steal them from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are pics of my lovely monsters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chinchilla named Bole, he is 3 years old, and he is my baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is Djole, he is one month younger than Bole
And he is the devil !





And here are some pics for a Halloween contest, we won a third place !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(he is Igor from Frankenstain)





And i have to add, a gif of my devil eating a cookie






And this is my dog, her name is Tina, some people left her in the street in the winter, and we took her home as soon as we seen her, she is a dool, listens to everything we say, we can walk her with no leash on, and she wont run away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She is 2,5 years old, and she is with us for about 2 years





And here she is waving to you all, and to all of your pets


----------



## blondie711 (Nov 3, 2009)

I love to look at this thread! It always makes me feel better when I am feeling down. Here is Mufasa the Mastiff & Bubba the Bulldog, napping on the porch. Mufasa turned 10 last week, he is beyond his breeds lifespan & I fear the end is near. He has a hard time getting up these days. The vet says I have a make the dreaded decision soon, I feel heartbroken & lost today.
Thank you everyone for your uplifting pictures!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2009)

Blondie, my thoughts are with you. Hugs


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i can well imagine! just like my kitties! they look sweet but are little monsters! esp dylan! he's always getting into trouble! you can see in my pic he's on top of my make up cabinet knocking a hair product over!_

 
Aww bless, no matter how naughty they are though you always forgive them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_I love to look at this thread! It always makes me feel better when I am feeling down. Here is Mufasa the Mastiff & Bubba the Bulldog, napping on the porch. Mufasa turned 10 last week, he is beyond his breeds lifespan & I fear the end is near. He has a hard time getting up these days. The vet says I have a make the dreaded decision soon, I feel heartbroken & lost today.
Thank you everyone for your uplifting pictures!_

 
Hun my thought are with you. I know how tough it is, be strong x


Here's my other baby:






He's not a baby anymore though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's an old man! Coming up to 13 now, still jumps around like he's a kitten.


----------



## panther27 (Nov 3, 2009)

Blondie,I know how you feel,my cat Sneakers just died at 16,it was terrible.Animals are your babies,I am so sorry and my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Care (Nov 3, 2009)

My Oscar


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 3, 2009)

Aww what a cutie. Oscar totally rocks that t-shirt =)

Tried putting my two in a top and they hated it


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 4, 2009)

These were taken with my cell phone, so the quality isn't the best.





J put some bacon in his food and he puffed up in his face the next day, it was kinda funny!






My Lobo coral





My Lion fish


----------



## panther27 (Nov 4, 2009)

Allison,your dog is so cute!And you've got some crazy looking fish,those are amazing!


----------



## dreamer246 (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow Allison you have a lion fish?! That's pretty neat.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks ladies! Biscuit is such a handful. He turns 1 in 2 weeks & 2 days.

Winnie, the Lion is pretty cool. When I look at the tank he comes up front & stares, pretty creepy!


----------



## dreamer246 (Nov 4, 2009)

That's cool. You're the first person I know who owns a lion fish.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's another picture of my old man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Doesn't he look evil! Caught him mid 'meow' and the flash makes his eyes look like there glowing. *EVIL CAT*





He looks cuter and lest evil here though:




I love this picture *<3*


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 5, 2009)

awww i'm loving all the new pet pics guys! they really cheer me up after a day at work!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Nov 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_my doggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's an english bull terrier and she's a rescue, so we dont know how old she is, we reckon about 3 











_

 
aww my bullie likes to play with soccer balls too! any ball, really


----------



## thewinglessbird (Nov 14, 2009)

Here are my babiesss... 
I've just started fostering mommy & 4 kittens 
(although only 3 are shown in this picture, 4th kittie is the fluffiest & 
darkest & cheekiest of the lot! My brother has named him Toto)




Mommy is very nervous, but over the past couple of days, we have been 
bonding & she is gradually becoming alot more calmer - it's very rewarding.
I've named her ''Cleo(patra)'' for her markings. She is beautiful.





... Please, if you would like to help neglected & abused animals, check out my chatter thread 
'' http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/g...-rspca-153903/ ''


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 14, 2009)

They are absolutely gorgeous! The kittens look so mischievous


----------



## thewinglessbird (Nov 14, 2009)

They really are! I have to try & contain my laughter so I don't frighten the mom! They wobble around, attempting to walk & climb. The way one will intentionally get into the middle of a sleeping pile of brothers & sisters just to wake them all up! The play fighting, playing with moms tail & they always manage to fall into the water bowl & suprise themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are so cheeky.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 15, 2009)

she always does this!






my kitty ^_^


----------



## Moxy (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thewinglessbird* 

 
_




_

 
My heart just melted!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_




_

 
Oh this is so precious. And you look fab!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Oh this is so precious. And you look fab!_

 
ahah thankyouu! 
shes been really badd today though, she ripped the whole curtain pole down in my bedroom!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_ahah thankyouu! 
shes been really badd today though, she ripped the whole curtain pole down in my bedroom!_

 
oh my goodness! a kitty that is naughty enough to rival dylan!


----------



## jenee.sum (Nov 16, 2009)

hehe here's my puppppy!! at 15 weeks old, just took it 2 days ago. he looks like THE DOG if any of you know what that is. Everyone, meet Rambo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









LOVE him!


----------



## Yagmur (Nov 17, 2009)

Awwwwwwww, that's the cutest Picture ever!!!


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_oh my goodness! a kitty that is naughty enough to rival dylan!_

 
seriously, shes a right nutter! she has a couple of 30 minute things a day where she just goes mad and runs around the house recking whatever she can!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 23, 2009)

This little kitty is Peanut. We found him at one week old. It was so much fun bottle feeding him and taking care of him. He is now a healthy (big) cat.

The doggie is Piggie. He is wearing an "ADOPT" hat. I did some volunteer work at Petco and Piggie found a home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attachment 10175


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my Peanut kitty (again, sorry) - he's about 4 weeks old in this shot. This was my favorite picture of him. I just thought it would be nice to share it


----------



## panther27 (Nov 23, 2009)

^^^Peanut is so just so sweet,awwwww!Thank you so much for sharing those pics,they're extremely adorable.


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 23, 2009)

AWWW. The kitty is so small. I like the second image, looks like a rascal in the making


----------



## kittykit (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi everyone, please meet Sandy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is my 14 weeks old Yorkie. Just got him 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 10, 2009)

Sandy is so cute!  And what a cute name!


----------



## obscuria (Dec 10, 2009)

My dog, Yappy, a papillon mix.






The best part... after a bath he self-dries!


----------



## LilWickedJester (Dec 17, 2009)

I think my 'pet' is a bit bigger than usual...lol

This would be mister Moon...oh and for an idea on his size, I am 5'5 when standing. For anyone who knows about horses, he was last measured at over 17.2 hands and is around 2000lbs or 1 ton right now.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful horse! and omg that's massive! :O

I'm only 5' I'd love to see myself try climb that haha


----------



## talste (Dec 19, 2009)

Here's a few pics of my Pug "Botox", He got the name as when I first met him I joked he needed a shot of Botox in his face & the name stuck. As you can probably guess from the photos he is quite a character & has an extensive wardrobe (for photo shoots only, I don't take him out all dressed up as I wouldn't want the other dogs to beat him up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_hehe here's my puppppy!! at 15 weeks old, just took it 2 days ago. he looks like THE DOG if any of you know what that is. Everyone, meet Rambo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









LOVE him!_

 
OK I totally want to kidnap this adorable little guy!


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_Here's a few pics of my Pug "Botox", He got the name as when I first met him I joked he needed a shot of Botox in his face & the name stuck. As you can probably guess from the photos he is quite a character & has an extensive wardrobe (for photo shoots only, I don't take him out all dressed up as I wouldn't want the other dogs to beat him up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

















_

 
Too cute want to kidnap this one too! I especially love the goggles and santa suit!


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 20, 2009)

OMG talsteee I love your dog!! and his customes are awesome!


Ok here it is my maltese... he's like 12 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he's old...  his eyes look very weirdd but it's because of the flash...


----------



## talste (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *candycane80* 

 
_Too cute want to kidnap this one too! I especially love the goggles and santa suit!_

 
He is a cutie, Here's a few other pics of him,


Super Pug





International talk like a pirate day






Yoda Pug


----------



## Lauudd (Dec 20, 2009)

how cuteee!!!! Love the yoda one.. will "botox" wear the santa costume for xmas?


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_He is a cutie, Here's a few other pics of him,


Super Pug





International talk like a pirate day






Yoda Pug




_

 
Too too cute love the pirate!


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 20, 2009)

Awhh the outfits are so cute. My dogs would never let me put an outfit on them. The furthest I've got with clothing is a scarf and they hated that


----------



## talste (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauudd* 

 
_how cuteee!!!! Love the yoda one.. will "botox" wear the santa costume for xmas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately He's grown a little wide & is struggling to fit into the Santa Suite lol

@ _kelly2509t I used to bribe him with treats but he knows the drill now & sits through the photos hehe_


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_@ kelly2509t I used to bribe him with treats but he knows the drill now & sits through the photos hehe_

 
You've got a poser on your hands! Maybe I should try and bribe them too. I would love to get them a hoodie, they would look so cute


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 21, 2009)

OMG!  Talste your pug is so cute!  That Yoda costume is to die for, love it!


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 22, 2009)

my romeo

he likes to jump in my bed in the morning.


----------



## Elle93 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: show off your pets!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_My baby, Rose.  She's a mini dachshund, 5 years old.















(sorry for the green, my webcam is messed up!)_

 
awwww my little doggie looks just like her! except he's a boy =P


----------



## Junkie (Dec 27, 2009)

This is Dumper - lol, stupid name, but she was adopted and was already named, so we stuck with it. I got her at about 13 weeks and she had her 3rd birthday at the end of October this year. 

Her name ranges and she responds to them all - Dumper has variations of:

-The Dump, Lump, Lumper, Dump-a-lump, & Dummy ahahahaha!

Oh, and she's got a moutache! She can't meow for the life of her - its an ongoing whine and gets pretty annoying. She freaks if you ask her if she's hungry and will run to the cupboard where her food is kept. Same with if you say the word "scoop" - her food is given to her in a measuring cup and she knows its suppertime when we pick it up. If you say "hug" and she's in your lap, she'll jump up with her paws on your shoulder and head butt you.


----------



## kelly2509t (Dec 27, 2009)

Aww so cute! I love her moustache. My cat has grey chest hair which I find funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He is an old man


----------



## chmichak (Jan 6, 2010)

These are my pets


----------



## chmichak (Jan 6, 2010)

and my cat Yiyi


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 6, 2010)

Your pets are very cute! I love the picture of your dog in the snow. Oh and your cat is adorable!


----------



## Snieze (Jan 7, 2010)

My sweetie when he was 8 weeks old:
(he is 7 months old now)










Taking a bath


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snieze* 

 
_My sweetie when he was 8 weeks old:
(he is 7 months old now)










Taking a bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
shih tzu? i have one ... they are the best aren't they?


----------



## Snieze (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_shih tzu? i have one ... they are the best aren't they?_

 
It is actually a boomer , that's a shih tzu / malteser.
But i really love him , he's the best gift i ever had!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is my Percy, he's a mutt but has a heart of gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









This is my sisters dog Lola, she's a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and geez is she a madame!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jan 9, 2010)

This is my furchild Mochi. She's a 6-year old Basenji/Chihuahua mix that we rescued from our local animal shelter last year


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jan 9, 2010)

*****


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 9, 2010)

Such cute dogs! I like it when dogs are mixed if that makes sense. My dogs are jack russell cross dachshund and they are so cute!


----------



## rockin26 (Jan 10, 2010)

^^ I love Dashies, so cute!!

I just hate when pet stores try to sell mixed breeds as 'designer breeds' and jack the price way up, um hello when did a mutt become so exclusive??


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 10, 2010)

That so true! Like 'Labradoodles'


----------



## thelimabean (Jan 11, 2010)

Mine's a norwich terrier, you can see her in my default here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also have 2 labs at my main house. And at the other we have 2 cocker spaniel-poodle mixes! So nice to see all the other cute pups here


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chmichak* 

 
_





and my cat Yiyi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What a great photo - your kitty is gorgeous.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2010)

^ i know! the kitty looks so fluffy! stunning!


----------



## Merinette (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh, so much cute!! <3


----------



## chmichak (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, she's so fluffy and soft but her temper... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







She's chillin' on the aquarium





chillin' by the window





and on my books


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 12, 2010)

She looks like an angel when she's sleeping!


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 17, 2010)

Chmichak, your cat is beautiful!!


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 19, 2010)

My two cats!!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 19, 2010)

i love this thread


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 19, 2010)

@vanistar, such gorgeous pictures!


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 19, 2010)

New pictures of my baby, my little royal python Joey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















Sorry if there are any snake-phobes out there lol


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanistar* 

 
_My two cats!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









_

 
What gorgeous photos! They really capture the spirit of a cat. They are darling.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_New pictures of my baby, my little royal python Joey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Sorry if there are any snake-phobes out there lol_

 
What a great shot! I like snakes too.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_What gorgeous photos! They really capture the spirit of a cat. They are darling.



What a great shot! I like snakes too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 20, 2010)

It's a beautiful snake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Do you have more snakes or only this one?
 How old is it?


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vanistar* 

 
_It's a beautiful snake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Do you have more snakes or only this one?
How old is it?














_

 
Only this one for the moment, but i'll be getting two others in a few months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you, he's about 8 months old now.


----------



## paige2727 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is my Gorgeous bird, Pedro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12640299  78

My two dogs zoey and boo!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12640299  78

My Cocker spaniel shale(this was when she was a puppy), who sadly passed away! She was 17 years old in dog years!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12640299  78

And this is my little boy Bobby!!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12640299  78


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jan 26, 2010)

My new babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My other addiction besides MAC -- Havanese

4 girls + 1 boy

There were 7 but we lost 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They'll always hold a special spot in my heart. 






Boy





Girl #1





Girl #2





Girl #3





Girl #4






All lined up. I love how their markings blend nicely into the next pups.


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 26, 2010)

^^ awwww how cute are they! Sorry to hear about the two you lost. Are you going to keep them or give them away/ sell them?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

aaawww the puppies are so cute!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be keeping a girl here and we'll be co-owning the boy with our friend. She's a professional handler. But it all depends on how they turn out & we won't know until they're 8 weeks. She wants a girl from us too. So far we have more ppl who want a pup from us than puppies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The rest depends if they're pet or show quality.


----------



## Vanistar (Jan 28, 2010)

What a beautiful puppies!!


----------



## Nicnivin (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is my puppy Loki at 14 weeks...






and here he is at 4 months...

http://i655.photobucket.com/albums/u...om/Loki6-1.jpg


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 28, 2010)

I have two cats. They're the best.

The first one we adopted is Foxy. And she is a girly girl.
She is 2 years now(this pic was taken in sept. 2009):





and this one was taken this month. She was staring at the pulled pork I just got out of the slow cooker:






And this little fella is Rolo (like the chocolate). He is 1 year and 4 months old. I received him as a gift on my surprise birthday party in nov. 2008. My BFF Kerstin gave it to me, she's from Germany, and we all knew she was going back to her country a year later, so she decided it would be nice to give me a cat that can live with me for years and she asked me to remember her everytime I see Rolo. He is the vocal type.

This pic was taken in sept. 2009:






And this one, this month:


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Feb 5, 2010)

My precious pugs!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 5, 2010)

Everyone, thank you for sharing lovely pics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this thread!


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 6, 2010)

Free entertainment when you are snowed in!
Bubba the Bulldog trying to get through the 28" snow (higher than he is), then napping from all the exercise. We won't be going anywhere soon....


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_Free entertainment when you are snowed in!
Bubba the Bulldog trying to get through the 28" snow (higher than he is), then napping from all the exercise. We won't be going anywhere soon....















_

 
hehehe awwwwww that last pic of Bubba is too cute <3


----------



## kelly2509t (Feb 6, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 7, 2010)

Bubba!!! purrrfect name for him.  Too cute!


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Bubba!!! purrrfect name for him. Too cute!_

 
Baby Bubba, Bubba-Boo,Bubbalicious,Boobalicious, he has many names.
He is everything a Bulldog is NOT supposed to be! Loves to swim in our pond,very energetic,can jump 4' off the ground... He's 8 and still thinks he is a puppy.
Since my 10 yo Mastiff Mufasa passed on Dec 7, he has brought alot of joy to our house. He is my daughter's, but she moved home to go back to school. I made him mine!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_Baby Bubba, Bubba-Boo,Bubbalicious,Boobalicious, he has many names.
He is everything a Bulldog is NOT supposed to be! Loves to swim in our pond,very energetic,can jump 4' off the ground... He's 8 and still thinks he is a puppy.
Since my 10 yo Mastiff Mufasa passed on Dec 7, he has brought alot of joy to our house. He is my daughter's, but she moved home to go back to school. I made him mine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwwwwww how cute! what does he think of the name 'boobalicious though? can't be too happy with that one lol
My staff is 4 and still thinks he's a puppy too, it's so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry to hear about your Mastiff


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_Free entertainment when you are snowed in!
Bubba the Bulldog trying to get through the 28" snow (higher than he is), then napping from all the exercise. We won't be going anywhere soon...._

 
hahahahha he is so adorable! he's just falling into the snow


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's my Sally a few months ago!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't believe these guys are a month old already! Thought I'd share their updated pics. Can u tell my mom has a beanie baby obsession LOL

I have more pics on Flickr & update weekly:
www.flickr.com/teodorohavanese

Girl #1






Girl #2






Girl #3






Girl #4







Boy







Their sire


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 10, 2010)

Cute doggies ^

Here's my dear sweet Jubilee that passed last March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















And here's our newest kitties we got shortly after Jubilee passed away because I couldnt bare the loneliness. I feel the spirit of Jubilee is in Ginger though as she's picked up many traits of her. We got Ginger and Biscuit from a lady that has a cat Rescue League for cats in her home






Biscuit





Mr Kitty....came to our neighborhood last May and stayed around for a month so I brought him in. Ginger doesnt like him though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..another trait of Jubilee!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_ 





Girl #4







Boy






_

 
*dies from the extreme cuteness* They are DARLING!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Cute doggies ^

Here's my dear sweet Jubilee that passed last March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And here's our newest kitties we got shortly after Jubilee passed away because I couldnt bare the loneliness. I feel the spirit of Jubilee is in Ginger though as she's picked up many traits of her. We got Ginger and Biscuit from a lady that has a cat Rescue League for cats in her home






Biscuit





Mr Kitty....came to our neighborhood last May and stayed around for a month so I brought him in. Ginger doesnt like him though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..another trait of Jubilee!



_

 
So wonderful to see these photos. Jubilee was a special cat, those photos are wonderful. And I love the shots of your new "kids"! Great photography.


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks MzzRach


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flaminbird* 

 
_Cute doggies ^

Here's my dear sweet Jubilee that passed last March 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















And here's our newest kitties we got shortly after Jubilee passed away because I couldnt bare the loneliness. I feel the spirit of Jubilee is in Ginger though as she's picked up many traits of her. We got Ginger and Biscuit from a lady that has a cat Rescue League for cats in her home






Biscuit





Mr Kitty....came to our neighborhood last May and stayed around for a month so I brought him in. Ginger doesnt like him though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..another trait of Jubilee!



_

 
Michelle,
Love all your cats. Jubilee looks like Norwegian Forest or Main coon.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2010)

such cute dogs and kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this thread makes me happy!


----------



## Flaminbird (Feb 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Michelle,
Love all your cats. Jubilee looks like Norwegian Forest or Main coon._

 
Thank you! I miss Jubilee greatly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I believe she may have been part Maine Coon or Norwegian but not sure since she was a stray that showed up in our yard. Everyone always said she was so pretty. She had so much hair...she was all hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She loved to be brushed too but still got mats.


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

Im so excited to post pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I have two dogs (one puppy) and a cat which I don't have a picture of... but he's just a big fat tabby!
My dog is a puggle (beagle-pug mix) and she's quite the chubbster. My puppy is a long-hair chihuahua, not even a year old yet. Her name is Miyah.

Both of them together. Merry belated Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is Mocha. She's so fat, ahhhhh she's been on a diet forever but she just eats too much human food.





And Miyah, my precious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. She had a little photoshoot.. haha


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 18, 2010)

This is my Pomeranian, Dulce (Not the Italian way, but Spanish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) She's 9 months old! We also call her Poochie, she knows herself as both. lol. 

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/SDC11424.jpg

http://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a3...s/SDC11435.jpg


----------



## lipton (Feb 19, 2010)

These are my baby Chinnies!

Mumma Chi, who's 10 years old and a rescue chinchilla







And Baby Chi who's now 10 months and is Mumma Chi's daughter.







My Kitties, Widget who's 7. Isn't he BEAUTIFUL! lol.







And Peppi who's 11.


----------



## pinktink368 (Feb 20, 2010)

this is our goat-horse-pig, rosecoe. hes the dumbest dog that i know. hes a sheprador(which is black lab and australian shepard/blue heeler). we call him the goat-horse-pig b/c the kids ride him like a horse, he chews up cans like a goat and eats entirely way too much food





this is dupont, but somehow we started calling him mo and it stuck








this is out 30 lbs. cat, puffin. hes so lazy he meow at us to lift him to his food. he is definately my husbands cat..lol





this is cherokee, the horse that we lease for the kids to learn to ride on. hes the most amazing horse that i have ever used


----------



## ilexica (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay, pet thread! I'm so happy I found this. We just got a kitten and I'm still at the 'proud mum' stage, lol.

This is my Maine Coon cat, Dinah. She's nearly 6 months old and is a total rascal but so affectionate and adorable (and, as you can see, she likes sitting on my laptop to 'help' me when I'm working). 

For those of you who have moggies that you suspect are half maine coons, I've never had another cat like an MC. They're really unique cats. Some of the things Dinah does:

1. Follows me round the house like a puppy. Totally freaks out if she can't see me or my boyfriend and starts mewling. This includes trips to the bathroom - she will sit outside the door yowling if you don't let her in. Despite having conducted this routine about 80 times now, she is still convinced I'm going to climb out the window and leave her an orphan if I shut the door. As far as she is concerned being next to us is good, being on us is better; and if there was a way for her to surgically attach herself she probably would. 

2. She is so, so vocal. Everything she does is accompanied by lots of mad chirruping. Any time she wants something, she makes damn sure you know it! She chats to me about everything she does - when she comes into a room, she chirps, if she's about to move, she chirps, and she makes this insane trilling noise when she's running around. She also has the loudest purr you've ever heard! I've never had any other cat that is quite so chatty.

3. She likes to play with her front paws - she picks things up in them, and likes sitting on her hind legs to 'sit up' and play with things. 

4. Is perfectly happy being manhandled. Likes being picked up upside down, cuddled on her back, etc (google image 'maine coon' and you'll see what I mean - they're all being held in ways most cats wouldn't tolerate). 

So maybe if yours does these things they're a partbred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pictures! Click to embiggen:

















We adore her so much we're trying to get a little boy MC to keep her company. Cross your fingers for us!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Yay, pet thread! I'm so happy I found this. We just got a kitten and I'm still at the 'proud mum' stage, lol.

This is my Maine Coon cat, Dinah. She's nearly 6 months old and is a total rascal but so affectionate and adorable (and, as you can see, she likes sitting on my laptop to 'help' me when I'm working). 

For those of you who have moggies that you suspect are half maine coons, I've never had another cat like an MC. They're really unique cats. Some of the things Dinah does:

1. Follows me round the house like a puppy. Totally freaks out if she can't see me or my boyfriend and starts mewling. This includes trips to the bathroom - she will sit outside the door yowling if you don't let her in. Despite having conducted this routine about 80 times now, she is still convinced I'm going to climb out the window and leave her an orphan if I shut the door. As far as she is concerned being next to us is good, being on us is better; and if there was a way for her to surgically attach herself she probably would. 

2. She is so, so vocal. Everything she does is accompanied by lots of mad chirruping. Any time she wants something, she makes damn sure you know it! She chats to me about everything she does - when she comes into a room, she chirps, if she's about to move, she chirps, and she makes this insane trilling noise when she's running around. She also has the loudest purr you've ever heard! I've never had any other cat that is quite so chatty.

3. She likes to play with her front paws - she picks things up in them, and likes sitting on her hind legs to 'sit up' and play with things. 

4. Is perfectly happy being manhandled. Likes being picked up upside down, cuddled on her back, etc (google image 'maine coon' and you'll see what I mean - they're all being held in ways most cats wouldn't tolerate). 

So maybe if yours does these things they're a partbred 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pictures! Click to embiggen:

















We adore her so much we're trying to get a little boy MC to keep her company. Cross your fingers for us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Oh my god this sounds like my half maine coon kitten!! Whenever I wake up or come home he's literelly attached to me! If I try to walk I risk stepping on him 'cause he tries keeping up. He'll just meow and meow and meow if I don't pick him up and have him sit on my lap while I'm in the bathroom and just loves to have the spotlight on him. He's a talker like yours too, have conversations with him sometimes. What makes it great is his name is Simba, and he's got fluff around his neck that looks like a mane. 

I have two other kitties too.


----------



## ilexica (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Oh my god this sounds like my half maine coon kitten!! Whenever I wake up or come home he's literelly attached to me! If I try to walk I risk stepping on him 'cause he tries keeping up. He'll just meow and meow and meow if I don't pick him up and have him sit on my lap while I'm in the bathroom and just loves to have the spotlight on him. He's a talker like yours too, have conversations with him sometimes. What makes it great is his name is Simba, and he's got fluff around his neck that looks like a mane. 

I have two other kitties too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Absolutely! They are such characters. I've had plenty of other cats before but these are something else. Yours sounds like a total sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing she does that I find absolutely hilarious, is that she'll wander off for 20 minutes or so and do her own thing. Then all of a sudden I'll hear her crying and yowling - it's like she's only just realised that she's on her own and doesn't know where we are. She'll come find us and then she's right as rain again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly girl.

Anyway, when we went to go pick out a boy, we ended up choosing two! So We're going to be overrun with MCs. The boys' dad is the size of a small pony so I think they're going to be monsters.


----------



## finchkittie (Mar 9, 2010)

This is my cat, Yeti! (oldest to newest) <333


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *finchkittie* 

 
_This is my cat, Yeti! (oldest to newest) <333



















_

 
Oh my god, these pictures are AMAZING! Heehee
Great thread guys, such beautiful animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are my babies, I'm a cat lady:
This is Doe, she's a foundling. I just found her yesterday so I've tentatively named her but someone may claim her. There are a lot of cat dumpings around here though, it's coming to the end of kitten season in NZ.





This is Ted Mosby, Architect (really. Diehard HMYM fan).
My mum's a vet nurse and her vet clinic had him brought in by some people who found him on the side of the road with a mushed nose, weeping eyes, generally in a pretty bad way. Normally they send these cases to the SPCA but when they called the SPCA (then during the height of kitten season) they said they didn't have any room and he'd have to be put down. The vet clinic instead used some of their christmas party budget to fix him up as good as new. My mum took him home for the weekend to recover and I was staying the same weekend. It was fate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I fell head over heels and stayed a few extra days so he could finish his treatment, then took him home. He's such a character, he's my little hero!





This is Wesley. I got him when I first moved to Hamilton. He's my handsome boy and my boyfriend thinks of him as 'his' cat because he's the first cat that he got (he thinks the others are mine cause I already had Sinny when I met him and the other two are my foundlings)





And my big girl Sinamyn aka Sinny, Princess, Baby Girl, etc she gets all the cheesiest nicknames, hehe! I got her when I moved out of home a few years ago, we've been through a lot together. She is the first cat that's ever been 'mine'. She's living with my Dad at the moment because she gets really stressed and runs away alot. My dad loves her to bits though, he was really lonely and he loves her company. She loves him too, she's SO happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Here's my boys playfighting


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Oh my god, these pictures are AMAZING! Heehee
Great thread guys, such beautiful animals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are my babies, I'm a cat lady:
This is Doe, she's a foundling. I just found her yesterday so I've tentatively named her but someone may claim her. There are a lot of cat dumpings around here though, it's coming to the end of kitten season in NZ.






This is Wesley. I got him when I first moved to Hamilton. He's my handsome boy and my boyfriend thinks of him as 'his' cat because he's the first cat that he got (he thinks the others are mine cause I already had Sinny when I met him and the other two are my foundlings)










_

 
You have a gorgeous brood of kitties! What great photos. It always makes me so sick to hear about cat "dumpings". I just don't understand how people can dump animals. How precious is Doe??


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 10, 2010)

i know Rach, it's terrible that people could 'dump' animals like they were bags of rubbish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pickle your kitties are beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and finchkittie your kitty pics are awesome! but can i ask what the large spotty cat is? is it an ocicat? it's stunning!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 10, 2010)

finchkittie,great pics!Your kitties are adorable,I really like the exotic cat too,is he a ocicat or a Savannah?
littlepickle,I love your cats,they are so cute!It's terrible and heartbreaking the way some people dump kitties,it must take some kind of dirtbag to do that!


----------



## ilexica (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh no! Poor kitten! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She can't be more than 7 or 8 weeks old. That's so upsetting, I hope you're able to look after her!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2010)

The photos of my girls are something like 30 pages back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I thought I would post them again. They are American Shorthairs, and I love them to death!  They are half sisters, they were both show cats back in the day...

Maya on top, Jessica on the bottom:






Maya:






Jessica:






Jessica & Maya (one of my fave photos)






They are just pure joy to me.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2010)

This thread just makes my day!  Doe is soooo cute and I am glad that you found her.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rachel you already know that I love Jessica and Maya!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are so adorable!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Katie!  I think we might be due for some new pics of your handsome boy Coach. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love me some Coachie!


----------



## ilexica (Mar 10, 2010)

What lovely girls! My family had British shorthairs but I've not really seen American shorthairs before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have cute faces!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww,Rach,I always love seeing pics of the girls,they're so sweet!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The photos of my girls are something like 30 pages back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I thought I would post them again. They are American Shorthairs, and I love them to death!  They are half sisters, they were both show cats back in the day...

Maya on top, Jessica on the bottom:






Maya:






Jessica:






Jessica & Maya (one of my fave photos)






They are just pure joy to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nyaaaawwwwh gorgeous kitties, I love their round faces! They look very kissable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so glad I found Doe too! She & Ted are my lucky babies. I thought Ted was miracle enough with all he's been through and then this one turns up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't worry everyone she will have a great home with me. I love nothing more then curling up with my babies in bed at night and playing with them during the day. 
The boys are adjusting well to the new arrival and the night before last I slept with Teddy in my arms and Doe spooning me! So sweet


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 11, 2010)

here are some newer pics of annie and dylan. not the best pic quality though because they were taken on my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









annie drinking from the bath! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























poor annie had a cut nose when i took this! i think she got in a fight with dylan!





















dylan likes sitting on radiators! and this one in the kitchen is the perfectsize for him!


----------



## ilexica (Mar 11, 2010)

Awww I love the first picture! Mine likes sitting in the sink. Funny cats


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 11, 2010)

Oooh, more Dylan and Annie pics!!  I love them.  Poor Annie, I hope her nose is better?  

littlepickle - I'm glad things are working out with Doe.  She is SO precious!  Are are your others.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 11, 2010)

LMD84, your cats are stunning! Poor Annie and her nose. Is it better now? What kind of cat is Dylan? Love his name btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Miss Doe has decided nestled down my top and chewing on my necklace is her new favourite place to be. Anyone know how I can discourage her from pooping on the bed in the night? I have shown her where the litter tray is and she uses it but not consistently. She pooped on the bed twice last night and three times the night before. Not the nicest thing to wake up to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So far I have shown her what she did and said "NO" and I've noticed she doesn't like the scent of the fabric cleaner on the mattress.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Absolutely! They are such characters. I've had plenty of other cats before but these are something else. Yours sounds like a total sweetie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing she does that I find absolutely hilarious, is that she'll wander off for 20 minutes or so and do her own thing. Then all of a sudden I'll hear her crying and yowling - it's like she's only just realised that she's on her own and doesn't know where we are. She'll come find us and then she's right as rain again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Silly girl.

Anyway, when we went to go pick out a boy, we ended up choosing two! So We're going to be overrun with MCs. The boys' dad is the size of a small pony so I think they're going to be monsters._

 
Haha yes! Simba does this too. Or i'll hear him yowling his head off, sitting in a corner and looking up. I feel like I'm in the blair witch project when he does that. Not sure why he does either. It freaks me out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, he's my babeh. ^_^


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

Thought you guys might like some more Doe goodness


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 12, 2010)

I am in love with Doe!  She is just a little angel.


----------



## panther27 (Mar 12, 2010)

Lou-Annie and Dylan are adorable as usual,I hope Annie's nose heals fast!
 littlepickle-Doe is a doll,what a precious little girl!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

Heehee, I'll tell her all you said so!
Made you guys a quick video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f183/h...-video-160926/


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 12, 2010)

annie's nose is fine now guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was a bit gross when the scab was falling off though - it was half on and half off and looked like a rhino horn on her nose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but she's all back to normal now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dylan is a cross between a bengal and siamese = serengeti 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i love his name too! it was always my fave boy name but nick hated it! he has grown to love it though. it reminds me of luke perry though because he played dylan on 90210!

doe is so cute!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 12, 2010)

It reminds me of Dylan Moran, my favourite comedian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aren't nose scabs fun? Heehee, when I got Teddy, his nose was in such bad shape that we were all convinced when it finally healed up he would only have half a nose! One day his scab fell off and I thought he'd lost his nose all together! :O
But his nose looks great now, he healed up nicely. Only if you look really closely can you see that one side of his nose is more receded.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_It reminds me of Dylan Moran, my favourite comedian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aren't nose scabs fun? Heehee, when I got Teddy, his nose was in such bad shape that we were all convinced when it finally healed up he would only have half a nose! One day his scab fell off and I thought he'd lost his nose all together! :O
But his nose looks great now, he healed up nicely. Only if you look really closely can you see that one side of his nose is more receded._

 

awwww! poor kitty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 annie's healed perfectly so her nose looks the same as usual. although the hair is still gorwing back just abover her nose - somehow she scraped it all off!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 15, 2010)

Time for some kitty spam!
I took some super cute pics today and it made me think about some others I had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I thought I'd share...

Here's my oldest, Sinamyn's baby photo:




My favourite picture of Sinamyn and Wesley when he was a bub! Lol! Don't worry he was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's definitely more hiss than bite.




Sinny & Wes again...




Little Ted & Wesley - Ted already has Wes wrapped around his paw here as you can see!




Even at a young age, Doe knows the importance of accessorizing...




Especially when your accessory is your big brother!




A super cute one


----------



## blondie711 (Mar 15, 2010)

littlepickle: thanks for all the wonderful pictures!This thread makes me happy. I only have feral cats that live in my woods, I've never touched them, only  provide food & shelter. But seeing yours I can see how much fun they are. Thank you!!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2010)

No worries! It's nice to know people like me sharing them - so many people roll their eyes when they see how many pics I have of my babies!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_No worries! It's nice to know people like me sharing them - so many people roll their eyes when they see how many pics I have of my babies!_

 
Keep em coming!I love your last set of pics too,all of your cats are so freakin adorable.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2010)

Hehehehe and don't they know it?


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 16, 2010)

Isador (Izzy) and Otto. "brothers" that I adopted about 3 years ago. I had to leave them with my mom in MN after I moved to AZ and I miss those weirdo dearly =(
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...v/896ba8d6.jpg


http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...v/ed253843.jpg

Doggie back home
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...imosav/012.jpg

Hallie
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...v/6dea996c.jpg
Hallie's daughter, Razzle
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...v/1e8b44bf.jpg

Dog we adopted from a pound in AZ because I missed my houseful of animals.
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...imosav/034.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...v/6a1cf296.jpg

Bowie was blasting from my laptop and he snuggled in closer to it, that's how I knew he was my doggylove. haha
http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...av/Home028.jpg

http://i790.photobucket.com/albums/y...imosav/007.jpg

Why yes, I am very obsessed with him. Haha. I think my husband gets a little jealous sometimes.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 16, 2010)

^ awww you have some beautiful 'babies'!


----------



## ilexica (Mar 16, 2010)

Hallie is stunning!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 16, 2010)

Such beautiful babies, La Vernis!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 17, 2010)

Chewy (7 yrs.) & Domino (12 yrs.)
I call Chewy my mini Maine Coon 'cuz he's only 10 pounds, but has those big ol' snowshoe feet and chirps, chatters and churrs at me like there's no tomorrow.  Domino is my fat old lovebug...he's 17 pounds!  He curls up with me at night and purrs me (very loudly) to sleep (while hogging the bed or pillow as much as possible), and then curls back up with me in the morning after his breakfast and is very good at convincing me to sleep in.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 17, 2010)

Yay for Chewy & Domino!  That is such a great pic, Karin.   Jessica & Maya like to snuggle together too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Maya sleeps on a pillow right next to my head every night.


----------



## blusherie (Mar 17, 2010)

This is my Yorkiepoo, Socrates. He is back at home with my mom, and I miss him everyday!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








This is my boyfriend's dog, Newman. He is the sweetest thing on the planet...all he wants are treats and to sit in my lap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








The two of them are friends, and they love to play with each other (supervised, of course)!!


----------



## panther27 (Mar 17, 2010)

Karin,I love how Chewy is hugging Domino,so effin adorable!What a beautiful pic.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 18, 2010)

Your cats are SO beautiful Purrtykitty! How gorgeous that they are snuggling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blusherie, I LOVE that your dog is called Socrates! :O You get my undying respect!


----------



## La_Vernis (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Hallie is stunning!_

 
awe. thanks! She was a gift and is usually the most calm of my pets. She is also the most....how shall I say ...simple? haha. She's usually happy because I don't think there's too much goin' on in the noggin.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Karin,I love how Chewy is hugging Domino,so effin adorable!What a beautiful pic._

 





 your piccie made me smile Karin! so cute!


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Mar 21, 2010)

There's my crazy kitty, Simba. Just got him neutered and I swear to god he's gotten more psycho! But, when he's not in play mode he's the biggest baby. Loves to lay ON my face when I'm sleeping or on my chest. He's the biggest talker ever as well, it's really cute. We have conversations... *cough*.







Here is Micah and Ash. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are my two little girls! Micah is a huge lap kitty and also the little runt. She's about five pounds atm, and they're all around 5 months old. Micah is also my boyfriends kitty. They're sooo damn cute together. Ash is still trying to get used to everything. She is a lapkitty at sometimes but is mostly a "on her times" kinda kitty!

Can ya tell I'm turning into a cat lady?


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 21, 2010)

^^^ SO cute! Also there is nothing wrong with becoming a cat lady, all the best people have cats!

Here's a new picture of my little man Cloud Bear, excuse the poor quality, I love his pose.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 21, 2010)

Awwww, they are all so cute! I looove long hairs. Cloud Bear is such a beautiful colour - is he a British Blue? My mother has a blue Burmese and insists to anyone that will listen that Phoebe is in fact blue, not silver, not grey, but BLUE. Hehehe.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2010)

cloud bear is a stunning colour!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 all kitties are beautiful though of course!


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my boyfriend and I's beautiful boy Raphael...


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 22, 2010)

Awwww, what a handsome boy - and I love his name.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 22, 2010)

Wezzy does the twist! I love my Wesley


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Hehe, I cringe when my boys do that.  It looks so uncomfortable!   I always twist their butts back around the 'right' way.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 23, 2010)

Heehee I always catch him doing it and do a double take - it looks so unnatural!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_




Wezzy does the twist! I love my Wesley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww what a playful kitty =)


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Introducing...*

Blake! My beautiful guide dog puppy, who arrived today at half three!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...4&id=656854857
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...7&id=656854857
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...0&id=656854857
He already knows his name pretty well, and is even going to the door to ask if he can go 'busy' 
He's so beautiful, I truly am in love with him! I just thought I'd share him with you. 
Anyone else ever been a puppy walker here?
xxx


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's our little girl checking out her new outfit..








And time for some daydreaming...


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 25, 2010)

Aw, she's adorable!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is my cat Coach enjoying the sun a few days ago.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 26, 2010)

Gorgeous pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love your dog's new outfit, looks mega cute!
Coach is adorable! Reminds me of Wesley


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 26, 2010)

Coach!!!!  Such a handsome boy.


----------



## miss_dre (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's my little shnookums!!
His name is Benji! He lives at my mom's, and I miss him so much.
I always love going to see him, and he's always so happy to see me too!

(click for bigger pics!)



sitting pretty!





Watching his doudou, which is that little piece of sheet next to him. He came with a giant sheet, so we got him a bunch of tiny ones instead. He drags it around the house, plays with it, stuffs it in his mouth and just sits there when he's done eating... lol he really loves that thing! Sometimes I call him Linus because of that. 
Its funny though, because whenever my mom has tried to give him new ones, he only ever likes the ones with floral patterns... No stripes, polka dots, nope. He only loves it and plays with it if it has a floral print. LOL
Another funny thing about his doudou is that whenever my mom is doing laundry, she will tell him to go get his laundry, and he comes back with that in his mouth, ready to trade it for a clean one!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 27, 2010)

This is my newly adopted Yorkie-mix Bailey! She's a handful but I love her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Play wrestling with Bailey, she's kinda spastic-hyper sometimes, haha:






Hide and seek!






Just hangin' out:


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 27, 2010)

awww I love the hide and seek picture. So cute!


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here are 2 of my fave pug in the whole world , Samantha! Ive had her since she was 6 months old. shes 2 1/2 now and I love her soooo much!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Mar 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_awww I love the hide and seek picture. So cute!_

 
Thanks bumblebee


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 29, 2010)

Yay for the pet thread!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 29, 2010)

i've been coming to this thread for a year now and ooh and aahing over everyone's pets. Hopefully hubby will be convinced to get me a kitty soon. I've been working on him for 6 months now, lol!


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 30, 2010)

Everyone needs a kitty!





Even Doe loves make-up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Taking after her mum!

More Doe & Teddy goodness - they love eachother so much


----------



## TheDiesel (Mar 31, 2010)

Positively gorgeous outside so I sat outside with a few of my animals and got some new pictures... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MewMew











Kitteh





Chula





Chango





Kali


----------



## blowyourmind (Apr 11, 2010)

just taking a nap haha!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 12, 2010)

My babies Harley and Moo Cow.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 12, 2010)

awww harley and moo cow are so cute! is moo cow the basset? i love bassets!


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you!  Moo Cow is the Bassett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's my baby girl!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 13, 2010)

Kittens!

http://i777.photobucket.com/albums/y...IMG_4307-1.jpg

Few weeks before we're due to pick them up, but I can't resist popping a picture up anyway


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohh, they're soo cute and fluffy!!  WANT!


----------



## obscuria (Apr 13, 2010)

Newer pictures of my puppy.






And this is after I pumped him full of anti-histamines because of his allergies so he was very groggy.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of my fur baby Fiona:






and...






Fiona is going to be on TV soon.  She (as well as myself and my family) shot an episode of "It's Me Or The Dog", the dog training show with Victoria Stilwell on Animal Planet.  It airs on April 24th at 8!


----------



## ilexica (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Ohh, they're soo cute and fluffy!!  WANT!_

 
Heehee they are that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they're going to be complete terrors, they're the largest kitties in their respective litters (silver is 10 weeks old and from a litter of 5, ginger is 9 weeks and from a litter of 4) and really lively. I've been visiting them every month to play with them and take pictures, but I can't wait to bring them home now - just four more weeks to wait! I think it's going to be pistols (claws?) at dawn with our other kitty at first. I hope they settle fast


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to show off my Biscuit boy some more, he's such a ham!
He is now a year & 5 mos. He is a puggle for those of you that don't know.





















This is my dads pup, Amos. A Boston Terrier


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 17, 2010)

You guys are killing me with the amount of cuteness in this thread. It's making my stressful day melt away. Love it!


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 19, 2010)

Ahhh I love my kitty SO SO MUCH!!!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/murloccc.jpg


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Awww, so cute!
Ted & Doe looked so cuddly at the window... but then...


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 19, 2010)

little pickle, I always look to see if you have posted a new pic of Doe!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwwwwww!!! I'll do it more frequently then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was worried I was Doe spamming! Heehee


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 20, 2010)

Alright guys, blame Blondie for this unprecedented KITTY SPAM! *evil laughter*
First off, Doe would like to greet her fans...












Totally wiped out after a hard day's play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hanging with her Auntie Amy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Now for some with big brother Teddles, her best friend in the whole world!
















My little sis Amy steals the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The terrible two having a snuggle with mum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ted = excellent pillow




Ted snuggles a sleepy Amy...




And Doe just can't resist!




Thought you guys might be interested to see Teddy when he was first found. Hasn't his recovery been amazing? He has the most amazing personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Here he is again snuggling with his Dad before we'd even taken him home.. I hadn't even asked Mike if we could have him but I think he knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stop! Wesley time!




Noooo, it's my turn on the Xbox! (can't remember if I've posted this picture before)
















The terrible trio!




When I was in Palmy, my hometown last week I got lots of cuddles with my big girl Sinny (Sinamyn) who is with my Dad because she was really, REALLY angry and unhappy here. But she is doing so well with Dad, she cuddles him and they keep eachother company. I miss her though!








Hehehehehehe

And one more...




Phoebe! My mum's blue burmese. I grew up with her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was my bed bug for years, sooo snuggly.. but when she's not asleep she's filled with RAGE! Scary stuff. That's me in the background trialling makeup on my mum


----------



## blondie711 (Apr 20, 2010)

they are all so precious! (and i'm not even a "cat" person..?) especially love the ones where ted & doe are spooning, they are priceless. they really hit the lottery when they came home with you.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ted & Doe loooove to spoon. We all sleep curled up together, except Wesley, he sleeps on my feet most of the time.


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 21, 2010)

Bring on the Doe spam anytime.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Kitty "spam" in general is gooooood.


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 22, 2010)

Snuggling with Teddy...




Where Ted goes, Doe goes! (please excuse my mannequin expression, lol)


----------



## TheDiesel (Apr 25, 2010)

Meet Meeka!! 

We just adopted her today and she is just under 2 months old. She is adorable and the pictures don't do justice. First dry day and we'll have better pictures! According to Wayside Waifs she is a retriever/shar-pei mix. 


























I sowwy for pic overload... She's new!!!


----------



## littlepickle (Apr 25, 2010)

Awwww, she's super cute! What a lucky pup to have a loving home with you


----------



## Sabrunka (Apr 26, 2010)

Aww so cute omg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I love your kitty too!!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2010)

TheDiesel - your new puppy is beyond cute.  Love the pics!!  And what breed is your cat?  Looks very exotic.  How's kitty doing with the new puppy?


----------



## TheDiesel (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_TheDiesel - your new puppy is beyond cute.  Love the pics!!  And what breed is your cat?  Looks very exotic.  How's kitty doing with the new puppy?_

 
Thanks!! He is a Cornish Rex, and he is totally indifferent to Meeka. Only thing he's upset with is that he can't lay on my lap, lol.


----------



## tanktonkin (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XsheXscreamsX* 

 
_Besides my love of makeup, i looooove my kitty. Lets see some pictures of your beloved pets. 

This is jeff, and yes i like to dress him up. does he like it?, not so much. hahaha














_

 
OMG!!! This is the cutest cat ever!!!


----------



## TheDiesel (May 4, 2010)

Aaaaaaand because I couldn't resist...

More Meeka!!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Meeka is such a honey!


----------



## mocha_queen (May 4, 2010)

Little Wolfio!
















[Below image edited to link - width exceeds Specktra guidelines]
http://hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hs186...._5405768_n.jpg

Sorry for the pic overload, but he's my baaaby!


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_Little Wolfio!












Sorry for the pic overload, but he's my baaaby!_

 
Oh my goodness!  Adorable!  What breed is he?


----------



## mocha_queen (May 4, 2010)

He's a Pomeranian


----------



## MizzEm (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_Little Wolfio!

















Sorry for the pic overload, but he's my baaaby!_

 
OMG. Sooooo cuuuuteeee. Omg.


----------



## peachsuns (May 6, 2010)

This thread melts my heart completely.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Thanks everyone for sharing! Big HUG to you!


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

This is my beautiful girl, Tigger. I love her so much! She has the softest fur and the sweetest nature! She is also Spoilt rotten!! lol






















*
Look Mum, no hands!*


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 13, 2010)

Pom Pom cuteness! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mocha_queen* 

 
_Little Wolfio!
















[Below image edited to link - width exceeds Specktra guidelines]
http://hphotos-sjc1.fbcdn.net/hs186...._5405768_n.jpg

Sorry for the pic overload, but he's my baaaby!_


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 13, 2010)




----------



## blondie711 (May 13, 2010)

HerGTO, beautiful pets! is the dog in the 1st photo a Pom? thanks for sharing, this is one of my favorite threads, it just makes me smile!!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

awww, the hamster is cute! I had one when i was younger, but it died.  RIP Frankie


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondie711* 

 
_HerGTO, beautiful pets! is the dog in the 1st photo a Pom? thanks for sharing, this is one of my favorite threads, it just makes me smile!!_

 
yes she is a pom, she is the best ever if you can over look her hyper-ness. lol she calms down after about an hour. lol


----------



## LMD84 (May 15, 2010)

lovely pictures guys! this thread just keeps on putting a smile on my face!


----------



## kenoki (May 15, 2010)

okay, you asked for it...


----------



## LMD84 (May 16, 2010)

awww! you bunny is so cute! super fluffy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it a baby or is it one of the bunnies that are dwarfs?


----------



## kenoki (May 16, 2010)

hey! thanks!  that was penfold when he was a baby.  he isn't much bigger a year later (just a little less frizzy).  hehe.  not sure what type he is, a mix of lionhead and maybe mini-rex.  aww, penfold.  always chomping away.


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kenoki* 

 
_okay, you asked for it...








_

 
So. much. CUTE!


----------



## ilexica (May 26, 2010)

Rubbish cellphone picture, but here are my kitties all curled up together:






The boys have only been here just over a week and already Dinah treats them like they're her babies


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (May 26, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of my precious baby, when he was about 2 months to now hes 8 months!













http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/d...xox/boys67.jpg

http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/d...21xox/mean.jpg


----------



## spunky (Jun 6, 2010)

this is my cairn terrier Rocky, she'll be a year old at the end of the month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










she's the scruffiest, cuddliest wee thing!


----------



## san4os (Jun 7, 2010)

On a visit at Polly 






_______________________________
tchibo coffee


----------



## blondie711 (Jun 7, 2010)

^^ how adorable!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2010)

Beyond cute!!!!  I love this shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *san4os* 

 
_On a visit at Polly 






_______________________________
tchibo coffee_


----------



## spunky (Jun 7, 2010)

it was sunny last week in scotland


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 17, 2010)

Nyaaaawwwwh.. so many cute photos!!
Long overdue kitty spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wesley snuggling with his Jack Sparrow blanket.. Wesley has been at the vets the past 2 days, he's still there :s I want my boy!




Doe




My younger sister Casey with Wezzy




Ted showing off his manly shaved patch post neuter




Doe loves the packing supplies in my office 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...And the rubbish...








Doe helping to choose something from Junkie's sale thread


----------



## vanamora (Jun 17, 2010)

MY WITTLE MOMO


----------



## vanamora (Jun 17, 2010)

Too Cute!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 17, 2010)

Awww little Momo! Sooooo cute!!


----------



## lilithbloody (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the best thread ever!!! Cuteness everywhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd already posted a pic of my bunny (Mordi), but I think I didn't introduce you my boxer, Zoe!

Clickable thumbnails!









And here's a mix of Mordi (with his summer haircut) and Zoe!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 17, 2010)

Doe has grown so much!!!  I'm in love with her.  And essentially every animal in this thread.


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay, the cats' new play tower arrived! Took a while to set up, but here it is


----------



## jenee.sum (Jun 18, 2010)

this thread makes me want to baby talk to my computer screen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's hard to deal with so much cuteness!

here are some pictures of Rambo since the last time I posted his baby pictures. He' 10 months now - last 2 pictures taken earlier this month with the new haircut I gave him


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh my god, he's sooooo cute! The Nemo picture has to be my fave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I finally got to bring my boy Wesley home from the vet today! He'd been there since Wednesday (it's Friday here) and they weren't sure what was up with him, just the was peeing blood (ewwww). He has Cystitis and a huge bill, but I'm just relieved to have him home


----------



## spunky (Jun 18, 2010)

hehehe, dogs in sunglasses always make me laugh


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2010)

i bought my hubby that exact nemo toy!! i just joked to him that it has been stolen by a cute doggie


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 18, 2010)

D'oh! I totally missed posting these of my girl Sinamyn when I was in my hometown for my 21st - she lives with my dad there. I miss her so much!




















Also this one of Ted eating a doughnut - can't believe I didn't post this earlier!




And Wesley home from the vets - and more play tower pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















In other words... kitty spam!


----------



## ilexica (Jun 20, 2010)

littlepickle, Doe is turning into such a beauty. I can't believe how much of a difference you've managed to make, she was such a bedraggled little thing when she found you! She's very lucky to have such a great mama


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 20, 2010)

This is my pet.....she's kind of unconventional as far as animals go, and she's been quite the pain to house train, but I've heard these pets make great companions (and even do chores!) later in life. So I've been testing her out for 3 years now, sometimes I think it's time for her to go back to the pound...but I really do love her.


----------



## spunky (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_This is my pet.....she's kind of unconventional as far as animals go, and she's been quite the pain to house train, but I've heard these pets make great companions (and even do chores!) later in life. So I've been testing her out for 3 years now, sometimes I think it's time for her to go back to the pound...but I really do love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehehe! awwwh, she's adorable! at least she doesn't moult or chew the furniture


----------



## ilexica (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_This is my pet.....she's kind of unconventional as far as animals go, and she's been quite the pain to house train, but I've heard these pets make great companions (and even do chores!) later in life. So I've been testing her out for 3 years now, sometimes I think it's time for her to go back to the pound...but I really do love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Your little girl is adorable and those photos are wonderful. They really show her character!


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you ilexica, that's so sweet of you


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 21, 2010)

san4os said:


> On a visit at Polly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 21, 2010)

The terrible two playing in the bathroom - love Ted's face here!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_hehehe! awwwh, she's adorable! at least she doesn't moult or chew the furniture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nope, she just uses sharpie instead.


----------



## spunky (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_Nope, she just uses sharpie instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh no! but how could you stay mad at that little face?! she's so cute!


----------



## TheDiesel (Jun 24, 2010)

My mom's dog Chula recently passed away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of course my mom was a complete mess losing her best friend with zero warning. Yesterday I took her out to check out another puppy hoping maybe we could give her something to put her attention and love into and she'd be able to handle the void a little easier...

It has worked immensely. Soooo this is Chica


----------



## jenee.sum (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_hehehe, dogs in sunglasses always make me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too! They always crack me up.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i bought my hubby that exact nemo toy!! i just joked to him that it has been stolen by a cute doggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha awww

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustAddSparkles* 

 
_This is my pet.....she's kind of unconventional as far as animals go, and she's been quite the pain to house train, but I've heard these pets make great companions (and even do chores!) later in life. So I've been testing her out for 3 years now, sometimes I think it's time for her to go back to the pound...but I really do love her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 












I took Rambo to the bluffs....thought I'd share these


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 26, 2010)

Awwww looks like he had heaps of fun! 

It would be wrong for me NOT to share this.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^ OMGGGGGG that is the FUNNIEST cat picture alive!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It would've been a crime to not share it! Just made my day! Thank you


----------



## panther27 (Jun 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Awwww looks like he had heaps of fun! 

It would be wrong for me NOT to share this.



_

 
omg,that is soooooooo adorable,I just love it!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 26, 2010)

I love me some Doe!!  That is a classic photo.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I just posted these on my LJ so I thought I'd share, and lol @ Horton, who had his picture taken mid-snarl:


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwww, they're so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lola's fur is so shiny!

On another note,




Sup bro?


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 30, 2010)

Ted & Doe snuggling. Seriously, they sleep like this. They are strange kitties. Also, Doe sucks on Ted's 'stopper pad' as a comfort thing, so this is their typical 'nursing' pose.




Fuzzy family


----------



## panther27 (Jun 30, 2010)

littlpickle,that is sooo effin adorable,Wesley sleeps with his arm around Doe?Awwww,he's like,that's my girl!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepickle* 

 
_Awwww, they're so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lola's fur is so shiny!

On another note,




Sup bro?_

 
Thanks! I try to wash the dogs a lot or else they shed tons because it's so hot here (FL). Your cat is so cute! I love how you can see a litttttle bit of his tongue. XD


----------



## littlepickle (Jun 30, 2010)

Yep, Ted's a proud big brother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They have such a lovely bond. I was taking care of a cat, Kitiara, who had been abused by a former flatmate and left in my care, but the ex-flatmate was moving back to town and wanted Kitiara back so I found a new home for her. But she and Ted were soooo close, she was like his mum and it broke my heart to separate them (but the ex-flatmate would have tried to steal her back if she knew I was keeping her from her, she was kinda unstable) then when I found Doe and she and Ted bonded straight away I was so relieved and happy for them both. Wesley's the tabby, he's a lone wolf sometimes but they all sleep on the same bed together with me at the end of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_littlpickle,that is sooo effin adorable,Wesley sleeps with his arm around Doe?Awwww,he's like,that's my girl!_


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's one to scare y'all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6281266_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7589835_n.jpg

my 7.5 foot long reticulated python Marsellus lol


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 1, 2010)

^^^ she (?) is beautifulllllllll. wow.
I held a snake (something Boa) for the first time, around my neck, and it was pretty cool. I took a picture too...but I don't know I'd feel about owning one or having my man own one. he's always wanted a snake, but I keep telling him no cuz I'm scared it'll eat my dog. LOL.


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## k.a.t (Jul 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_^^^ she (?) is beautifulllllllll. wow.
I held a snake (something Boa) for the first time, around my neck, and it was pretty cool. I took a picture too...but I don't know I'd feel about owning one or having my man own one. he's always wanted a snake, but I keep telling him no cuz I'm scared it'll eat my dog. LOL._

 
It's a he lol and thanks, I think so too...his pattern and colouration are gorgeous!

It won't be able to eat the dog if it's a small snake lol I have 5 of them atm


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 1, 2010)

May as well post the other 4 lol

Dave the corn snake:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5829900_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5859006_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6033858_n.jpg
Sunny the corn snake:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4598452_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6766152_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6458564_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2090153_n.jpg
Mia the Common boa:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2469041_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4437408_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4433239_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5811858_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...9_452040_n.jpg

Joey the royal python:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2431553_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4218841_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5794615_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3099458_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5453159_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2280300_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3938149_n.jpg

my nephew's scared of him lol

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1383494_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5545945_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5453082_n.jpg

I love my snakies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and here's my doggy Tyson:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1947234_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7968574_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2310546_n.jpg

How can you not love that face?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 1, 2010)

^You have so many awesome pets! I am a fan of Dave and Sunny... both so pretty. My BF wants a snake...what do you recommend as a good easy to care for snake for a beginner?


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_^You have so many awesome pets! I am a fan of Dave and Sunny... both so pretty. My BF wants a snake...what do you recommend as a good easy to care for snake for a beginner?_

 
Thank you! Since you like the corns, I would suggest he get a corn snake, they are very common as a first snake, are tame, feed well and don't get too big! (anywhere from 3-6 foot and are slender) and generally very easy to keep! also they come in a rainbow of colours


----------



## spunky (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_May as well post the other 4 lol

Dave the corn snake:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5829900_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5859006_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6033858_n.jpg
Sunny the corn snake:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4598452_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6766152_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._6458564_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2090153_n.jpg
Mia the Common boa:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2469041_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4437408_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4433239_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5811858_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...9_452040_n.jpg

Joey the royal python:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2431553_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4218841_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5794615_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3099458_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5453159_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2280300_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._3938149_n.jpg

my nephew's scared of him lol

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1383494_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5545945_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._5453082_n.jpg

I love my snakies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and here's my doggy Tyson:

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._1947234_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7968574_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._2310546_n.jpg

How can you not love that face? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
all your pets are gorgeous! how does Tyson get on with the snakes though? i think if my dogs met my best friend's cornsnake there would be carnage


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_all your pets are gorgeous! how does Tyson get on with the snakes though? i think if my dogs met my best friend's cornsnake there would be carnage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
they never come even close to each other lol....it is more likely the dog would eat them lol


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_they never come even close to each other lol....it is more likely the dog would eat them lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha yeah, that's what i meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dave has got such an amazing colouring! is he albino? [and this is where you tell me dave is actually a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## ryan1987 (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_haha yeah, that's what i meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dave has got such an amazing colouring! is he albino? [and this is where you tell me dave is actually a girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]_

 
hmmm good question lol I know he's a snow corn (he looks slightly pinkish too, but you can't see that in pics) and no Dave is a boy lol


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ryan1987* 

 
_hmmm good question lol I know he's a snow corn (he looks slightly pinkish too, but you can't see that in pics) and no Dave is a boy lol_

 
he is a stunning snake. and Tyson! what a smiley dog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's rocky on the left and my other dog Jack on the right. my little sister dognapped them and held them hostage in a cardboard box


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spunky* 

 
_
that's rocky on the left and my other dog Jack on the right. my little sister dognapped them and held them hostage in a cardboard box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww, your little sister dognapped them! That is almost _too_ cute!


----------



## abb (Jul 7, 2010)

This is Annabel, my Australian Shepherd (with the prettiest blue eyes). We call her The Sheep because she's got this fat, barrel body, stick legs, and a little head. Sweetest pup ever.


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shopgood* 

 
_





my little mouse, kaia






my girly pigs, lucky & daisy






devil in disguise, roxy! our newest family member






finches, ashley & charlie

yup! these are my babies.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love your bunny!!And you pigs are the cutest things! I have a bunny too and she is the love of my life!!


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 11, 2010)

/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_0090.JPG/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_6498_2 2.JPG/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_9971.JPG/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_9979.JPG/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_7041.JPG/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_6197.JPG/Users/valentina/Desktop/Pictures/Το παιδι μου!!/IMG_6226.JPG


----------



## ilexica (Jul 11, 2010)

Got a new camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Available in loads of sizes on the flickr image page, if you want to view BIG: Whiskers on Flickr - Photo Sharing!)

My boy's growing so fast, he's 5 months old last week!


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 11, 2010)

http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_9979.jpg
http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_9987.jpg
My little bunny!!
http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_9971.jpg
http://i887.photobucket.com/albums/a...g/IMG_9952.jpg

Isn't she the cutest thing ever??!!!


----------



## spunky (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Got a new camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Available in loads of sizes on the flickr image page, if you want to view BIG: Whiskers on Flickr - Photo Sharing!)

My boy's growing so fast, he's 5 months old last week!_

 
wow! look at his eyes! they're so pretty


----------



## Eleni mag (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_This thread really makes me smile! You girls have such a cute pets!!!awww Love them!!

Let me show you my "little" bunny. His name is "Mordi" (is the shorter for "Mordisquitos", the spanish name of Lyla's pet in Futurama).

He was a present from my bf. This photo was taken the day he arrived (January), he was really scared and didn't move from the corner of the cage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










And he grow up!! He's about 5 months old, and just like the veterinary predicted he's a huge rabbit:












And two extra pictures!!

Mordi&Lula (my bf's dog). I've got funny stories about this couple!!







Last but not least, a funny one!:




_

 
I love your little bunny!!! Mine was also really scared when we moved... she barely came out of her cage.. But now, just 2 months later, she runs around the whole house!!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Got a new camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









(Available in loads of sizes on the flickr image page, if you want to view BIG: Whiskers on Flickr - Photo Sharing!)

My boy's growing so fast, he's 5 months old last week!_

 
Wow! stunning cat and photo!! what camera do you have?

Here's a baby corn I'll be getting soon. not long ago hatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's so little but full of attitude lol


----------



## ryan1987 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Meet little Daisy & Princess my pets XD*

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...229648_n.j  pg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...503841_n.j  pg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...407618_n.j  pg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...219606_n.j  pg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...169658_n.j  pg

Hope you like them XD


----------



## ryan1987 (Jul 13, 2010)

Meet sammy she's not very liked lol but i love herr


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Meet little Daisy & Princess my pets XD*

def not expecting that


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Meet little Daisy & Princess my pets XD*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_def not expecting that_

 
lol they're lovely really


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_me too! They always crack me up.



hahaha awww
















I took Rambo to the bluffs....thought I'd share these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_

 
Awww I love Malteses. I have two of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## ilexica (Jul 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Wow! stunning cat and photo!! what camera do you have?

Here's a baby corn I'll be getting soon. not long ago hatched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's so little but full of attitude lol_

 
Thank you! It was shot on a Canon 5D mk II with a 100mm f/2.8 macro lens. The camera is brilliant but I think what really makes that shot is the lens which is fantastic, it's the cheapest lens I own and the optical quality is just superb. If you happen to be a Canon gal I would highly recommend it


----------



## Junkie (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL!






I made her look like a huge fatty-cat! (Its just a fur wrap). Hahaha! Everyone though it was real....I'm like, dude! Look at her legs! They're still skinny!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2010)

Junkie me and my hubby are wetting ourselves at your 'fatty cat'! brilliant!!


----------



## Hay Mich (Jul 15, 2010)

I love seeing all the bunnies on here!  So, so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have two buns named Poppy and Ripley.  Poppy's the elder bun at almost 10 years and Ripples is almost 2.  Pop's is a total diva and Rippy just wants love and attention from her.  Too bad she doesn't care for him at all!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Poppy doing her gathering.





Ripples being alert.





The two babies.


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 19, 2010)

First of all -
Best picture of Doe. Ever!




Wesley smiling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Snuggling with Ted, reading in bed (check out Doe in the background!)





My neighbour came and gave me a bunny! Apparently she was found in the local park, very docile (would have to be to get caught). I've checked her over and she looks quite healthy. She has scabs around her neck which look small enough to be from a cat, not a dog, and a small healing scab just above her eye. Considering she only got given to me last night, she's really comfy around me already and I was amazed to discover, litter trained! (Awesome, since she would have to be a house rabbit if I keep her) Don't know if I'm keeping her or not, so no name, but we'll see what happens. I've posted 'Found' ads with her description a few places, and a friend's younger sister has been wanting a rabbit for ages and is already set up with a hutch, but may not want such a large rabbit? Anyway. Pictures!




My friend Tara's daughter Belle playing with the rabbit.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww ^^ I really hope it got out by accident and wasn't abandoned! Such a cute little bunny! I have one in my profile page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its my co-workers bun, Thumper. I have a Youtube video of the bun meeting my cat Dumper....it wasn't a nice meet-n-greet! lol Dump hated Thump!

Youtube: "Thumper meets Dumper"


----------



## Dar (Jul 22, 2010)

This is my little girl ...


----------



## pumpkiano (Jul 22, 2010)

Ruby, my 5mth old puppy I got last week


----------



## bellaboomboom (Jul 23, 2010)

http://i960.photobucket.com/albums/a...g?t=1279889652

Testing...trying to send a picture of my two male cats, Peanut and Marcus!


----------



## PillyPen (Jul 27, 2010)

This thread makes me want a dog so bad!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PillyPen* 

 
_This thread makes me want a dog so bad!_

 

I have dogs and it makes me feel this way too!


You guys are overloading me with cuteness.... ahh... Dar your baby is too cute!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 3, 2010)

Here I am again still experimenting with getting pictures onto the site using photobucket. Anyway, these are my two boy cats looking out at Lola who we feed daily !!!!!! She is a neighborhood cat but we don't know who she belongs to, we just know she likes us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Peanut (on the right) does not care for her too much but she does not seem to mind.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok, now I think I got this photo thing. Here are my three cats: Peanut, Tammie, and Marcus. Who's the boss of this house????


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaboomboom* 

 
_



Ok, now I think I got this photo thing. Here are my three cats: Peanut, Tammie, and Marcus. Who's the boss of this house????_

 
Cute kitties! My guess is Tammie is Queen?


----------



## coppertone (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a chocolate point Siamese named Muss and I adore him. When I'm finally settled in my own place I plan on having a chocolate point, a firepoint & and lilac point siamese. Yes, future crazy cat lady!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_Cute kitties! My guess is Tammie is Queen?_

 
She sure is, and she's 16!  She is an old, wise cat


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are my two golden retreivers.  One lives with my mom, whom I got when I was about eleven, and the other currently lives with me and my boyfriend (he was my bf's before we moved intogether).  They are both such hams and will bright up anyones day (or lick them to death).

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e2...8/SDC11086.jpg


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 7, 2010)

^That's so funny you mentioned Ham. My dog's name is Ham (Hamish is his real name) and he is my love bug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Very silly, as you can see from the pic below. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I have another dog, but she doesn't like pics that much. The one I have of her isn't uploaded correctly (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but she is a Greyhound-Shepherd-Heeler Mix, and she will be 8 on the 26th. The launch day for FF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, it works, because she thinks she's a cat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Sorry for the bad phone pic. I have yet to buy a real camera.


----------



## TallullahLula (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah, man, this thread isn't good for me. I already have issues with having lots of animals and wanting to rescue every animal from rehoming centres - and this thread makes me want more and more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway these are my babies:

Dorothy the Ferret.











Tara the Jack Russell.


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TallullahLula* 

 
_Ah, man, this thread isn't good for me. I already have issues with having lots of animals and wanting to rescue every animal from rehoming centres - and this thread makes me want more and more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway these are my babies:

Dorothy the Ferret.











Tara the Jack Russell.




_

 
Cute ferret!

meet my two little ones - Mir and Missy

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7521350_n.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish I could have ferrets!  They are illegal in California.  Yours are so cute!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Sep 2, 2010)

I want that ferret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  God, is it cute!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 2, 2010)

Ferrets are amazing pets! they are just like kids - soooo playful, just fun-loving little bundles of fur. extremely lovable.

BUT they can be VERY messy and hectic to have so you have to know all this and be prepared before getting one. Their bites also hurt - a LOT but they can and should be trained not to bite since young - we are doing it with ours at the moment as they are still babies, and it's taking a while but we're getting there


----------



## franken_stein (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm so happy! This is my new baby C.J.! He's an adorable ball python and I adopted him from a reptile rescue. A previous owner was using a heat rock, so this poor boy has some burns (the worst one is clearly visible right behind his head). But I think that the guy I got him from at the rescue took really good care of him, because he's doing so well now. 






He's SMILING for you guys!


----------



## TallullahLula (Sep 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Cute ferret!

meet my two little ones - Mir and Missy

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._7521350_n.jpg_

 

Aw, they are adorable. 
I'm such a sucker for ferrets.

They _really are_ great pets. I didn't know how much fun I was missing out on - when I've had not such a great day, I come home to Dorothy and she starts bouncing around, playing, banging into everything in her path like a raving looney, the bad day is forgotten.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *franken_stein* 

 
_I'm so happy! This is my new baby C.J.! He's an adorable ball python and I adopted him from a reptile rescue. A previous owner was using a heat rock, so this poor boy has some burns (the worst one is clearly visible right behind his head). But I think that the guy I got him from at the rescue took really good care of him, because he's doing so well now. 






He's SMILING for you guys!_

 

Aw, he's a lovely boy.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 6, 2010)

A smiling snake!  How cool is that?

He's gorgeous.


----------



## littlepickle (Sep 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I wish I could have ferrets!  They are illegal in California.  Yours are so cute!_

 
They're illegal in New Zealand too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too much risk to the native bird life, I believe.

I made these baby/grown up pics of my babies, thought you'd like to see! I love green eyed cats and I've come to the conclusion that moggies with more intensely coloured eyes when small (as some of you may remember, Doe had blue eyes for quite a long time) become green eyed and others go that regular green-yellow. That's my theory! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sinamyn, my beautiful almost 4 year old.





Wes(ley), 2 this month!





The three stages of Ted Mosby - injured foundling, playful kitten, Mama Ted & BFF Doe! He's 1 this month at best estimate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








And Doe, turning 1 sometime next February (estimated) (her eyes are even greener in real life!)

And then looking at the middle picture of Ted it reminded me of something - or somebody! It's Prince in Under the Cherry Moon! Anyone else see the likeness?


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Nov 28, 2010)

These r the loves of my life my 2 yorkies Keno and Valentine! Keno is over a yr old and Valentine is 5 months 

  	KENO:

	When he was about 5 months




  	At a yr old:









  	AND NOW MEET VALENTINE!













  	MOST RECENT OF HER:




  	AND OF COURSE THE 2 OF THEM TOGETHER


----------



## BloodMittens (Nov 30, 2010)

Meet Hyjal! (pronounced High-Jaal)








  	Me and my boyfriend were eating in his car at White Castle and when he went to throw away his garbage in the dumpster he said a box was meowing! Sure enough, this poor girl was in there. In a box, that was TAPED up. People are sickening, and the worst part is, this White Castle was only a mile away from a no-kill kennel... go figure. But after a few vet visits and... ahem, a lot of bills she is well and living at home  Best kitten EVER, I've had a lot of kittens in the past that were naughty but she is so well behaved. She's also taken to riding on my dog's back lol

  	:3


----------



## Cupid (Dec 6, 2010)

This is Remington (we call him Remy for short). He's half Scnauzer and half Australian Terrier, but people always assume he's a yorkie...that'd be one big yorkie! Anyway he's just a little over 4 months old and seems to be growing more with each day! The first picture was taken the same week we got him, the second one is of him and our kitty Karma, and the third was taken just last week, he really needs a hair cut! The final picture is of our cat Karma. The puppy is always annoying her poor girl.


----------



## mmarlbo (Dec 11, 2010)

This is my baby muffin!

  	haha okay well not really a baby anymore.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Dec 11, 2010)

thats sp nice of you to have taken her in  she is lucky to have you!


----------



## carina (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG !!! I am a softy when we talk about pets and MAC of course ....and I like you all to meet  one of my pets...her name is Bridget


----------



## singer82 (Jan 2, 2011)

My lil sonya
  	When she was a baby...











  	This is her now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 2, 2011)

One of my loves Spot.


----------



## Barnari (Jan 4, 2011)

(Long time lurker here)
  	This is my dog Spori, a 17 month old German Shorthaired Pointer. He's my pride and joy, and since I plan on being a dog trainer he knows a lot of commands, probably over 40. He's very obedient and submissive, has never growled or shown teeth, and rarely barks. Right now I'm training him for his first field trial (hunting)!
	Oh and I'm on the first pic as well.


----------



## katred (Jan 6, 2011)

My kids!





  	That's Julia, our little princess, on the left, her brother Seth in the middle and our senior guy (and resident giant at 20+ lbs) Arthur on the right.


----------



## panther27 (Jan 6, 2011)

dilligaf, Spot is adorable!


  	katred I love your cats,so precious


----------



## katred (Jan 8, 2011)

This thread just melts my heart. I love seeing everyone's photos!!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## winkietoe (Jan 11, 2011)

This is Peanut, my chubby little Chihuahua mix.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Jan 19, 2011)

all these animals r just toooo freakin cute!!!!


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 19, 2011)

So tempted to post a picture of the bf... bwuahaha! 

  	...but I won't.  Everyone's pets are so cute!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 20, 2011)

myluckypenny said:


> So tempted to post a picture of the bf... bwuahaha!
> 
> ...but I won't.  Everyone's pets are so cute!


 
	Do it!!!!


----------



## katred (Jan 26, 2011)

I truly am a crazy cat lady!! Here are photos of the two new additions... That makes five for anyone keeping track. I just fell in love with these two. That's Hecubus (Siamese) and Simon (staring at the camera, which he always does- a real little male model). And oh yes, the guy with the glasses is The Great Enabler.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)

aww sweet !!!  love it


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)

hahaha! what type pf dog is this?
  	I save one  her name is bubble  this is her picture =D


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)

awwww! sweet


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 27, 2011)

great picture


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

katred said:


> I truly am a crazy cat lady!! Here are photos of the two new additions... That makes five for anyone keeping track. I just fell in love with these two. That's Hecubus (Siamese) and Simon (staring at the camera, which he always does- a real little male model). And oh yes, the guy with the glasses is The Great Enabler.


	This photo is beyond fantastic!!!  Thanks for sharing. ;-)


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 3, 2011)

I have posted here before of pictures of my Puggle, Biscuit! But these are honestly my favorite pictures, I had to share! I can't believe he will be 2 on Valentines day!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Biscuit is such a big boy now!!!  Can't believe he is almost 2, I remember when you got him. Allison.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 3, 2011)

I know he was soooo small...WAHHHHH shrink damnit! He's just like his mom...stubborn...lol...


----------



## sheyla lopez (Feb 5, 2011)

what type of mix??


----------



## sheyla lopez (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SerenityRaine (Feb 9, 2011)

Its hard to say for sure  but from looking at the face it looks like it could be part Miniature Pinscher or Chihuahua.



sheyla lopez said:


>


----------



## Courtney <3 (Feb 13, 2011)

im a crazy cat lady at the age of 18
  	and i wouldnt change it for the world!!!!!     







  	this is is bruce wayne, named after batman. my boyfriend and i adopted him in may. last september, a week before my 18th birthday, we had to put him down. he had caner in his tummy. he was only 6 months old. it was the hardest thing my boyfriend and i have ever done. bruce helped him deal with losing his uncle, and helped me deal with my dad getting cancer.






  	this is donnatello, named after the ninja turtle. i found her a week after we lost bruce, on my 18th birthday. i went into the vet and she happend to be in there waiting to be adopted, of course i walked out with her 






  	and this is leonardo, also after the ninja turtle. he's out first born child  he'll be two this october, hes my pride and joy. i have no idea what type he is, we've thought either main coone or rag doll.


----------



## sheyla lopez (Feb 14, 2011)

thanks I guess I should put a clear picture up =D


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 18, 2011)

oh i love seeing everyone's pets!!  here are mine;

  	<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/?action=view&current=be0c4222.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/be0c4222.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
  	<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/?action=view&current=0531175b.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/0531175b.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
  	Max

  	<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/?action=view&current=3624a8a9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/3624a8a9.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
  	Marcel and Merlin

  	<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/?action=view&current=f3259bbe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/f3259bbe.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
  	<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/?action=view&current=e9e23d14.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/e9e23d14.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
  	Marcel

  	<a href="http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/?action=view&current=ae7f18e1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/audri2683/ae7f18e1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
  	Merlin

  	sorry so man, i am a crazy cat lady and it's hard picking just a few pics to share!


----------



## heart (May 2, 2011)




----------



## StaceyLee (May 19, 2011)

This is Pancakes, my lop eared bunny!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (May 19, 2011)

All set for camping! She is sooo cute in this pic and so much more cute irl!!!


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 25, 2011)

Here's one of my girls (Starla) at the last show. So proud of her! She took Winner's Bitch & Best of Winner's over several top ranked specials!


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

My (not so little) hunny. She is the sweetest but cheekiest lil' thing ever! And she luvs cuddles. More than treats..... hmm maybe not more than treats but you get the idea


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 29, 2011)

*Here is my sweetie boy! (Aww, and his pic is my 1000th Specktra post!) *


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## poupoune1607 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello  here are my 2 pets :

  	Anduril (aka Boulette), 6 years old standard shcnauzer female :





  	Vicodine (aka Mimicha) 3 years old female


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 21, 2011)

^^Your schnauzer is beautiful!  I want one so bad!  And I see your kitty is in that all-time favorite cat position.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She reminds me of my boy with her coloring.


----------



## jennifa (Aug 28, 2011)

This is Jasmine, my cute shiba baby


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

i need to check this thread more often! super quite pictures guys!


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 3, 2011)

When I joined *Specktra*, I introduced you to _*Heinrich*_. Since then, I moved from my 4BR/2BA house to a studio/loft in a high-rise. Because _*Heinrich *_requires LOTS of space to roam and wreak havoc, he moved-in with my parents.

  	Here is my most recent pic of him in my "childhood" bedroom - he's a BIG boy:






  	Now, I'd like to present _Mr. Edgar "*Eddie*" Mercury_: adopted September 2009, found wandering around the lobby of my high-rise condo-complex. Not a single resident paid him any mind... 

	...then he found me 

"_*Eddie*_" Trivia: He does not use a litter box; I trained him to use the toilet! XD

...here is _*Eddie *_in 2009...


 ...and now...


  	...not much of a change...
  	Thanks for looking!


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 21, 2011)

So this is my cat that looks like a Dune Cat in this picture. Honestly, she does have legs  Her name is Pullukka (The Chubby One), it was first the name to tell two cats apart but it just stuck to her and she's known that for almost past 8 years.


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 26, 2011)

*Heinrich* (alpha-cat) meets *Eddie*




​


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 26, 2011)

O.K., that didn't work...

*Heinrich* (the alpha-cat) meets *Eddie* (the "baby")*: TAKE II*
 	 		(RE: *post #2116*)

*http://photobucket.com/the-stand-off*


----------



## panther27 (Sep 26, 2011)

TSIZ,those pictures you have here and in your album are too cute!omg,Eddie and Heinrich are beautiful,and so funny!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 28, 2011)

This is Sherlock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nomming on his bone after he ruined my bed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  	This is Watson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and No, I did not pose him like that LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	 He does that all the time on his own, he has some weird obession with always hiding behind my curtain, under bedsheets and pillows.
  	Sherlock and Watson are Beagle brothers from the same litter


----------



## TSIZ (Sep 28, 2011)

I cannot take credit for how beautiful they are, but maybe my "child-rearing" somewhat contributed to the unique personalities they've each developed. Thanks for taking the time to look!



panther27 said:


> TSIZ,those pictures you have here and in your album are too cute!omg,Eddie and Heinrich are beautiful,and so funny!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 30, 2011)

Baby Lily:




  	Now she's an adult!


----------



## TSIZ (Dec 6, 2011)

last posts: #2116 & #2119
		SADLY, I UPDATE:

*WE LOVE YOU
		HEINRICH *

*Rest In Peace
		1996 - 2011/12/05 *

*     *
*



*
*     *
*



*
*    *


----------



## panther27 (Dec 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss TSIZ  I too lost my precious cat Sneakers 2 years ago,I feel your pain.


----------



## MsButterfly (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a 29 gallon aquarium with 11 tetras (mix of neon and cardinals), 2 cory catfish and 3 otto's. The Cory's names are Hoover and Dyson lol. The ottos are shy so its difficult to take a pic of them.  Here they are..


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 11, 2014)

Love all the photos of all of your pets.  They are absolutely darling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have just uploaded a few videos of my most rambunctious cat.  His name is Levi.


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 11, 2014)

here my dog his name is Hashiko  my sister pick him of the street almost 3 years. The doctor says he is like 5 or 6 years old.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this is my Preciosa she died like 6 years ago but i still love her so much. She die when she was 9 year.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 11, 2014)

They are darling.   Life is so much sweeter with a pet!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww your pets are so adorable !!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is a funny one of Levi and the laundry chute in my bathroom.  He is quite the busy boy!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is My mother in laws pup


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

I love him.  It's the closest I have to a pet


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I love him. It's the closest I have to a pet


   Super cute PIL (Pup In-law)


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Awww yup! Closer to "brother In law lmfao. He gets cake with us and everything (it's prob very very bad but he's so spoiled. ..


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is my Abby.  I've only had her since October and it's like she's always been with me.  It took me several years after my other pup died to open my heart to another pet.  But here she is...we were meant to be!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This is my Abby.  I've only had her since October and it's like she's always been with me.  It took me several years after my other pup died to open my heart to another pet.  But here she is...we were meant to be!!!


   She's so spiffy !!!!! Of course she would be wearing a full ensemble!!!!! So cute !


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Super cute PIL (Pup In-law)
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


Have fun spoiling him rotten!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 11, 2014)

She is so cute!  I always wanted a yorkie ... so much fun to dress up!


----------



## Mayanas (Mar 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> This is my Abby.  I've only had her since October and it's like she's always been with me. * It took me several years after my other pup died to open my heart to another pet*.  But here she is...we were meant to be!!!


 
  Yes , I know i didnt want other animal in my house. Is horrible when your pet die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But one day i went to work and when i get home  my sister and my mother (Ta Tan) We have new dog. and me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sometimes when i remember her I cry


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 12, 2014)

Neko ^





  Buckles ^





  ^ Wookie


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 12, 2014)

Awww, they're so cute! You can tell by their sweet expressions on their faces, that they are well loved and happy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> She is so cute!  I always wanted a yorkie ... so much fun to dress up!


   Thanks!  I like that she's small & portable and she doesn't bark.  She's not as affectionate as my last Yorkie because she was being trained for show, hence no barking
  or licking.  Instead of kisses/licks, she butts her nose on mine.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Neko ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG...they're beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> Yes , I know i didnt want other animal in my house. Is horrible when your pet die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww. I totally get it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ones we lose all always have a special place in our hearts


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 12, 2014)

Here's a photo of my rat Arya in her basket. I have a total of four rats but Arry is my favorite <3




  And here's one with the rest of the gang hiding out in a blanket fort 




  And the last one, Dany, hanging out on the couch after a long day of sleeping and eating.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 14, 2014)

tiffabutt said:


> Here's a photo of my rat Arya in her basket. I have a total of four rats but Arry is my favorite <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, they are so cute.  I always felt that rats get a bum rap!  What sweet little faces. 


  I have a cute video of Levi and his sister playing a game on the iPad.  At the moment they are chasing a mouse (it's also been computer-generated butterflies, a fish and a spider), but I would never, ever condone them killing anything.  I would be so  very upset.  I hope you are not offended by their game playing.   Give your cute little rats a nice little pat on the head from me.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Awww, they are so cute.  I always felt that rats get a bum rap!  What sweet little faces.
> 
> 
> I have a cute video of Levi and his sister playing a game on the iPad.  At the moment they are chasing a mouse (it's also been computer-generated butterflies, a fish and a spider), but I would never, ever condone them killing anything.  I would be so  very upset.  I hope you are not offended by their game playing.   Give your cute little rats a nice little pat on the head from me.


  Haha! These two are Sphinx, right? I love those cats so much, I always wanted one. Unfortunately I'm really allergic to cats  I love them though. And don't worry I'm not offended, they're just doing what they do! Rats do get a bum rap unfortunately. They are the sweetest, most affectionate pets I've ever had. Smart, too. Luckily there are enough rat lovers around to make up for the bad rep they seem to have.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 14, 2014)

Yep, they sure are.  I have allergies also.  I know not to rub my eyes after petting my cats.  I am glad that you are not offended.   They are so cute.  Can you give them kisses!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

wtf I want a lil rat!!!!!! I don't want to sound ignorant but do they run away? I want a tiny pet to go with my tiny ny apartment :/


----------



## User38 (Mar 14, 2014)

rats? mice? ... never. ever. forever.

  As much as I love lil animals.. these are just above my Silent Scream mode.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hahahahahaha. I just told my fiancé and he says he'll send me to live on the jeep with my rats.    No understanding at all u people! None!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> wtf I want a lil rat!!!!!! I don't want to sound ignorant but do they run away? I want a tiny pet to go with my tiny ny apartment :/


    Just step outside Mo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NY has more than any other city-----according to news reports---not me. Some are said to be the size of my Yorkie...about 3 lbs.  
   So maybe you should just get a small dog.


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 14, 2014)

cr8zy4MAC said:


> Yep, they sure are.  I have allergies also.  I know not to rub my eyes after petting my cats.  I am glad that you are not offended.   They are so cute.  Can you give them kisses!
> I will give them kisses and pats on the head for you
> 
> 
> ...


  That's not an ignorant question because YES THEY WILL run away, if given the opportunity. It's mostly just because they are so curious. They are sneaky little brats too. One time Dany climbed into the lining of my big comfy chair and I had to cut the fabric off the underside of it to get her out. Ugh. No other major run away incidents though, I just keep a close eye on them when they're out. I usually just block off ("rat proof") a section of my living room and let them run around there. Or I bring them onto my fold out couch with me so they can hang out. 

  As for people being grossed out by them, it's normal, I guess. I personally don't see how they're much different from hamsters or gerbils, except for maybe the tail? There are animals out there that I would never want to own as pets either (OMG SNAKES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so it's all good. I'm glad someone thinks they're cute, I thought maybe I had killed the thread


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 14, 2014)

tiffabutt said:


> I will give them kisses and pats on the head for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm right there with you on the not-loving-snakes thing.  I really don't like spiders either.  They creep me out  ... and alligators too!  You'll never see me in the reptile house at the zoo, that's for sure!


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

  I hope you are all having a good day!  I am starting to get ready to go to work.  Ugh, it's going to be a super busy day.  Wish me luck.  I'll probably need it!

  Anyways, here is a little video I took of Levi and his sister Rosebud playing a little game of Hide & Seek.  I hope this brings a little laughter to your day.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hahaha. Nah. Not until we get a house (for dog getting that is). We have a tiny apt.   So..... We're getting a fish.  I'll prob be the type to stick my hands inside the fishbowl to pet the thing but lol I'm getting a pet!


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 16, 2014)

My cat doesn't really care for that game, lol! He was initially intrigued by it but quickly became "meh" about it. He's so silly. 


cr8zy4MAC said:


> I have a cute video of Levi and his sister playing a game on the iPad.  At the moment they are chasing a mouse (it's also been computer-generated butterflies, a fish and a spider), but I would never, ever condone them killing anything.  I would be so  very upset.  I hope you are not offended by their game playing.   Give your cute little rats a nice little pat on the head from me.


----------



## cr8zy4MAC (Mar 16, 2014)

MAChostage said:


> My cat doesn't really care for that game, lol! He was initially intrigued by it but quickly became "meh" about it. He's so silly.


  I haven't played it but a few times, so it's not boring yet.  If played a little bit, I could see that happening.  Levi is such a character that he finds so many ways to keep himself (and me!) entertained.  Last night at about midnight, he decided it was the perfect time to play Peekaboo with me.  Here is a little video I took of him repeatedly closing the bathroom door; wanting me to come in to "rescue" him, for him only to shut the door again and again.  That little stinker!


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 17, 2014)

Organza a few months ago, she is very old now 16 years old in fact.


----------



## lilybettie (Aug 9, 2014)

My pug loves MAC lipstick almost as much as me. She tries to lick all the swatches off my hand and sniffs the tubes! Ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Her name is Elsie and she's 18 months old


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 9, 2014)

this is koko. he's 15 and my grumpy old man








  and then rory, she's 3 and a total diva. she's our barn cat and tbh i hate it, i really want to bring her in but my dad won't let me.







  then we also have another stray? feral? abandoned? cat who showed up on the property about a year or so ago. his name's cory and he's really skittish and won't let anyone come near him. he'll sometimes stick around kinda close by but usually he runs off pretty fast. i have no idea how he is but i think he's older.


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

Keks ('Cookie')...


----------



## knoedl (Aug 16, 2014)

...and Krümel ('crumble')


----------



## Flavia (Aug 16, 2014)

This is Zarah, my MinPin.


----------



## CatDetective (Oct 8, 2014)

Aww, some lovely animals!





Here's Lego-- he's technically my brother's cat, but right now I get to live with him. He knows he's handsome and likes to admire himself in phone screens and mirrors. He was very patient about letting me pose him with a stuffed squid. Lego's very smart, which is not always a good thing according to the humans in the house, and he likes affection very much on his own terms-- and usually wants me to give him love when no one else is around, so that he can act aloof with me in front of the rest of the family. He's a perfect little Hallowe'en cat, he's been ten years old for a couple of years now (vanity, thy name is Lego), and he likes to ride around on his 'daddy''s shoulder. Also, he likes the little plastic blocks for which he is named, and if he finds them on a table, will bat them around until someone grabs him...

  We can no longer spell the word 'treat' in front of Lego without him wanting one, and he runs to the door if you spell 'out' now, too. (he's allowed supervised yard time most of the year and has a leash and harness, but in October I don't like to take him out at all)




  And here's my baby, Mohinder-- Momo for short. He's a gorgeous, lovey blue-eyed boy who likes to spend all of his time with me. He follows me into the bathroom, sits next to me when I'm home, and is just generally a big mama's boy. He loves kisses, but he hates grooming. This picture was taken after he required a bath and a shave, he's normally VERY fluffy. (if he let me just brush him all the time and didn't get into messes, of course, he wouldn't need the groomer to intervene, but he's not big into learning that lesson...)

  A lot of my pictures of Momo are blurry close-ups because while he loves to have me take his picture, he usually thinks it's only effective if his face is right up against the lens. He's about twice the size of his 'big brother' Lego. He's not as smart as Lego is, but he is much friendlier-- cowardly around new people, but he likes to talk to outside neighbor cats through the window, and he will cuddle anyone in the family, whether or not they want a GIANT CAT to climb up onto them. Momo is afraid of the outdoors, unlike his brave big brother, which is fine by me. He also thinks he's a tiny baby kitty.


----------



## geeko (Nov 5, 2014)

Not my pet, but my boyfriend's puppy which he just adopted. He named her cookie and she's such a cutie pie and darling. I am usually not a dog lover... but i think i have fell in love with my bf's puppy..

  those puppy eyes of hers can just melt me awww


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 7, 2014)

I am loving all of the adorable pics of your pets! This has become my favorite thread!


----------



## JessicaCampbell74UWZ (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow, so much cute pets!! I think that people who have pets are the luckiest people in the world. I have a dog, she is a german shepherd and I love her so much. Her name is Hannah and she was 3 years old on August 10th of this year. I chose the breed for a very long time and read a lot of articles on this theme. On this site Petsoid I found btw a lot of useful articles about dogs that are written by a professional cynologist. But after I see the baby dog of german shepherd I was in loved. I can tell you that german shepherd  is a great breed of dog and she shows me a great love everyday.


----------



## NaomiH (Sep 26, 2020)

My Lucy (dog) and my BK (cat)


----------

